# TTC After Loss Buddy Wanted :-)



## mirage25

Its been about 11 days since the 1st day I began to miscarry. I'm hoping to O this wk:happydance: I got my FX!!! I would love a buddy! I know I'm going to be a worried wreck when I do get a sticky bean so having a buddy would help out alot! Seeing as this time around me and the DH don't plan on telling anyone because we told EVERYONE this last time around. This will be our 1st baby so considering the last turn out I won't tell anyone until I'm 12 wks or later!! You ladies on here will be the 1st ppl I tell as soon as it happens!!

LOTS OF BABY DUST TO ALL OF US!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Mirage25,

I'm sorry for your loss. How many weeks were you when it happened? Did your Dr. tell you to wait a cycle before trying again?

My DH and I are also trying for our first child and have been since December. I had an early mc at 6 weeks between Easter and Mother's Day. So, it's been about a month. We waited until I had a period again before we got back to baby dancing. This is our first cycle since the mc and I'm waiting to test and see if we had any luck this time again.

We didn't tell many people and those we did ... it was when we already knew that the pregnancy might not be viable. If we get another positive soon I think I'd still tell our closest family and friends, but wait to make a general announcement until things are further along. I'd probably start telling around 8 weeks or so.

I'd like someone to keep in touch with tough! Let me know how things go for you!


----------



## Brookegarrett

We are tryin but not using opks I'd love a buddy:)


----------



## mirage25

I'm sorry for your loss as well. I was 7wks 1 day. The e.r. doc told me everything went smoothly so he didn't see why there was a need to wait until my 1st cycle to try agian. My levels dropped from the 1000's to 27 in 5 days so I assume when I go to my ob this thurs it should be back normal! I'll see what she says hopefully she gives the ok to go ahead!

We have been trying since December too. I have my FX I hope your in luck this time around!!

Keep me posted!


----------



## mirage25

DH just informed me he doesn't want to use opk..lol, I don't think he even knows what it is!! I've never used one before, so I'll continue doing it natures way!

Brooke you have a buddy!:flower:


----------



## futurephotos

My level never got very high - but I did bleed for longer than the Dr. thought. I wish we would have just gone ahead again instead of waiting for that first period to come. I hear that a person in more fertile after a MC. I don't know... I feel like we wasted a potential opportunity. Your body won't get pregnant if it isn't ready, so there shouldn't have been any risk in trying right away I don't think. I'm feeling very "period" like today though... so I might not even need to test tomorrow. Good luck on Thurs!!


----------



## mirage25

I thought I didn't have enough bleeding, so I'm hoping I won't need a d & c!But considering how fast my levels dropped I'm hopeful that all is well. I agree with you, I think I may still try this wk because I really think I'm suppose O soon. I've read so many things about when to try and when not to, its all very confusing! But like you said our bodies won't get pregnant if its not time so no risk there!! 

I wish somethings would be simple in life!lol! Best of luck to both of us! Hopefully next month will be our time :thumbup:


----------



## sammy1205

I will be your buddy too. I MC 06/12 and bleed for about 7 days, no intervention HCG was 55 on the 12th, the next day not quite 24 hours it was 48. I will redraw tommorrow hopefully it is at 0. I took a HPT Sunday and it was negative. I have been checking with digital OPKs, started this Monday, which if everything went straight back to normal O day should be Sat or sunday. Good luck to all. I kept my OB 1st appt for the 29th and will talk to the MD then.


----------



## mirage25

:thumbup: Great!! If you tested neg on the test then your levels must have dropped below 25/20! Hopefully July will be nice to us!! [-o&lt;

More baby dust to all of us!! Keep me posted Sammy!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Brookegarrett

All you can do is try.. I added u to my signature:)


----------



## sannod

Have any of you heard whether there is a difference between natural miscarriage and D&C for when you can try?

I am in the midst of a missed miscarriage right now 8+1 but baby stopped at 5, I am spotting but not heavy enough to miscarry, I'm really concerned about what method I should take to finally end it but still be safe to try right away again. I will still mourn my babe but see no point in putting off what we know we want, especially since statistics are on the side of trying within 6 months.


----------



## EMC0528

Hey girls, I would love to buddy up. I had a miscarriage June 1 at 7weeks. I plan to use opk's starting next cycle but in the mean time I'm just waiting for AF to show. DH and I have been "trying" without the opk's but I doubt it will amount to much until I get AF and can start timing things a little better. The doc told me I could start trying as soon as I was ready, he said there was no need to wait until AF came, so we have been :sex:

It's sort of nice with no opk's, we just do it all the time and hope for the best lol.


----------



## mirage25

Hi Sannod,

I'm sorry you have to go trough this. I was 7wk 1day when I started to misscary. I didn't have an extreme amount of bleeding or clotting. I could go through the day with 1 pad really for all 5 days.When I went to the doc they said everything had passed, and my levels had dropped drastically! I'd never miscarred before so I was expecting the worst. 

Everyone's body is different, so I would say give a little bit of time. I've heard naturally is better. Only get the d & c if the doc says its needed. I've talked with a few woman who say wait for at least 1 af after a d & c so your uterus lining can have time to rebuild,where as after naturally you can start right away.

This is just my opinion and experiences I've been told about. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mirage25

Hi EMC0528

Me and DH are planning to start trying 2nite when he gets off work,lol!! I never used opk's before and I wanted to, since I don't know if everything is going back to normal. He doesn't want to use them though, I think he just wants extra :sex: lol!

Fx ladies! Have fun trying ladies :happydance: and hopefully we won't have to wait to long!!!


----------



## EMC0528

Yes I must say that without opk's I we have been having a lot of :sex: and enjoying every minute!!


----------



## mirage25

ok, so I thought I was suppose to O this week. Its been 13 days since I began 2 miscarry. I haven't had any bleeding since the 15th.Now today I start spotting! Anyone experience this? I really hope I don't have to get a d & c! 

My body must hate going to the doc. I started bleeding the night before I went to the doc the last time, now here it is 2 wks later and I'm doing it again!!


----------



## sannod

Thankyou Mirage,
I'm glad to hear another person didn't have much bleeding or pain also. My regular period like bleeding just started today and within 5 hours I passed the fetus so I guess as long as everything else has cleared I should be ok and we can hopefully start ttc in a couple weeks, I don't know how long it will last since I've already been spotting for a week.

Thanks again and good luck to you


----------



## EMC0528

Sannod I didn't have excessive pain or bleeding either. I bled quite a lot on the night it started but aside from that it was no heavier the AF and the cramps weren't as bad as AF has been either. 

Mirage I had a bit of spotting after :sex: here and there. Let us know how it goes at the doctor. 

:hugs:


----------



## mirage25

Hi ladies,

I do believe the spotting was due to ovulation. It didn't last long at all I think I over reacted,lol. Any little thing scares me now. My visit to the doctor was great. I got a pap and blood work done. She said everything looks great and she'll call tomorrow to tell me what my hcg levels are. She also said she's positive my levels will be back to normal, so go ahead and start ttc!! She said if you have a natural miscarriage its perfectly fine to ttc again as soon as your levels are back to normal and you feel ready! 

I'm so anxious and nervous at the same time!


----------



## EMC0528

Hey girls, hope everyone is doing well.

I am patiently (or not so patiently) awaiting my first AF. I thought I ovulated about 2 weeks ago because I had some ewcm but I didn't do an opk to confirm. I haven't had any AF symptoms at all. I guess I misread things a few weeks ago. 

Anyone have any AF symptoms yet?


----------



## sammy1205

mirage25 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I do believe the spotting was due to ovulation. It didn't last long at all I think I over reacted,lol. Any little thing scares me now. My visit to the doctor was great. I got a pap and blood work done. She said everything looks great and she'll call tomorrow to tell me what my hcg levels are. She also said she's positive my levels will be back to normal, so go ahead and start ttc!! She said if you have a natural miscarriage its perfectly fine to ttc again as soon as your levels are back to normal and you feel ready!
> 
> I'm so anxious and nervous at the same time!

MY HCG on this Wed draw were still at 15. I thought for sure they would be 0. so I am guessing my cycle will not really start until it goes back to 0? The HPTs are still negative. I have been using OPKs the digitals and they are negative. It is sooooo frustrating. I go to the OB 06/29. I have never seen her before, as my old OB left town. I hope she is good. LOL


----------



## mirage25

Hi ladies! My internet is acting crazy but I can get on from my phone:thumbup: 

I haven't had any signs or symptoms of af yet either. I believe she's due next thursday. I hate this waiting game & trying 2 figure out when things will by back on track! Maybe ur af won't show up! Did u get any bd' ing in?!

Good luck with ur new ob!! Tell her I said she better take good care of u! Lol! I got my blood work back, I'm down to, 2!


----------



## futurephotos

Hi everyone!
Well, I think I have good news :) I saw a faint line on HPT yesterday!!! No AF yet and 2 days late now. If I really am pg again I hope the this one sticks with us... I'm worried early MC could strike again. I won't feel better until I make it past when the bleeding started last time - SO I still have about a week to wait and see. I'll be thinking about all of you - good luck to everybody!!


----------



## EMC0528

CONGRATS futurephotos!!!!!:wohoo:

I am so so so thrilled for you.

mirage are you going as crazy as I am? I am waiting patiently for AF or at least some sign of AF!!!

I spotted light pink monday night and brown yesterday morning. Then nothing. No sore boobs like usual with AF, no bitchiness (even dh agrees :)) I don't know what is happening. Its been 4 weeks today so I guess I still have some time to wait.


----------



## kgriffin

hey ladies - i mc'ed may 26th and have had one cycle since, but it only lasted 3 days.

great idea about buddying up after a loss. Count me in!


----------



## kgriffin

Also, my AF came on the day it was supposed to arrive, so who knows, maybe you ladies can get rightt back on track, i ended up in emergency (long story) and they said i have to wait a cycle before ttc, so i did, but i felt like i was wasting time, so i totally understand why you ladies arent waiting, and thats great your doctors gave you the go ahead.

Any news futurephotos?


----------



## futurephotos

No real changes since yesterday - starting to get a bit more excited and really trying not to worry!!!


----------



## mirage25

Futurephotos,

I AM SO EXCITED OVER HERE!!! I hope its a sticky bean in there!!! AF stay away!! Keep us posted! Sending up sticky bean prayers right now!!!


----------



## mirage25

EMC,

Yes, I'm going crazy!! I don't know what to expect really! ahhhh....I don't know if I rather have af show up so I know i'm not broken,lol!! or have af stay away and go crazy wondering when I should test!!! 

Keep us posted!! Sounds like you may have something going over there!!!


----------



## mirage25

:wave:Hi Kate!

Sorry for your loss. Is it ok 4 you 2 start ttc again now?


----------



## kgriffin

mirage25 said:


> :wave:Hi Kate!
> 
> Sorry for your loss. Is it ok 4 you 2 start ttc again now?

Yup, had my first AF last week, but it only lasted 3 days, of a ususal seven. Not sure if its because i bled for 2 weeks witht the chemical or not. But here's to hoping I ovulate this month!

Any sign of AF yet?


----------



## futurephotos

Today is day 32 (of a regular 23-28 day cycle) so I'm between 4-8 days late. Last time when I had my BFP I never really felt any symptoms, then the MC started. Of course that was a lot of bad cramping. I've felt like all kinds of stuff is going on this time!:baby: I've had cramps since 4 days after when I O'ed and also a lot of pulling sensations. Sometimes my uterous feels heavy and like it is tight/clenched. I've never felt any of this before - completely unlike my normal period cramps.

Even though I'm feeling queasy today, I couldn't be happier. Last time I would have gladly traded feeling like crap for a healthy baby. I hope that it means things are working the way they're supposed to this time. 

I think I'll call the Clinic after this weekend (probably Tues the 5th) to see if I can come in to get my HCG and progesterone checked. I am starting to get curious if it is higher for this pg than last time when it didn't stick.


----------



## EMC0528

I don't know what is happening. I had slight spotting again last night. I think AF must be coming?? I just don't feel like I usually do when it does. 

I had a good cry last night. I'm trying to be positive about AF but the truth is I feel like it's a BIG reminder of the fact I'm not pregnant anymore:( 

Mirage, are you gonna test???


----------



## EMC0528

And welcome Kate!!!

So happy for you futurephotos!!


----------



## futurephotos

Good luck EMC0528!! If you're not feeling like you usually do before AF, then maybe it is still because it's not coming this time? Do you remember how you felt when you were pg with your son? Is it similar? I've heard that some spotting can still be a normal pg. Fxed for you!


----------



## kgriffin

you girls are all so great, just thought I would put that out there :) The support is overwhelming!


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks Kate! I agree - I've really been helped by everyone on B&B too!


----------



## EMC0528

Yes I've heard that too about spotting. I don't feel like anything really, no symptoms of any kind. My boobs really hurt with my son, they also really hurt before AF but I don't have even a little tenderness right now. I honestly don't have any symptoms. 

Mirage, you symptom spotting as much as I am? 

Kate did your first AF feel like a typical one or was it different (aside from the length)?


----------



## mirage25

Hi ladies!

I dont think af is due until next thursday...I've had some weird stuff going on in my stomach.I assume it's my body going back 2 normal. Ugh....this is all 2 much, lol! I'm overly anxious about conceiving again, confused about did I O when I think I did, curious 2 know if af is gonna be on back on track! I'm going crazy..lol!

I'm still so excited futurephotos! I hope u get that BFP!!!

EMC I totally know how u feel! But let's look at as, if af does show up then were know things r back on track and get ready 4 alot of bd'ing afterwards!


----------



## mirage25

Ok, this may be a silly question..lol! But during your fertile days & then ovulation window, do u guys do anything special after sex 2 help the sperm travel?! Lol...just curious 2 know is there anything that can help increase the chances!


----------



## futurephotos

I think it is all speculation and probably not much truth to it effectiveness, but I propped pillows under my bottom so my body was inclined to have the help of gravity. I made sure to stay put that way for about 1/2 an hour. Other times if I got up immediately after it was like it all came back out right away. I think the longer you keep it in there the better.


----------



## mirage25

Thanks, I'm going 2 try that! Lol....it does all seem 2 slide right out!


----------



## EMC0528

Hey guys!! 

AF showed up last night, finally! I'm officially into my first cycle since the miscarriage. I am happy I can start trying again. 

Mirage, after sex I literally put my legs up in the air and a pillow under my butt. A little help from gravity never hurts!


----------



## mirage25

Yay!1st cycle! May it b ur last cycle 4 the next 9 months! I'm still waiting my attitude is really bitchy lately so af should b here soon, lol!

Ok, sounds like I'll b holding my legs n the air!


----------



## kgriffin

EMC - it was mostly normal, i had cramps, but the flow was a bit different, something just felt different about it, and certainly the length put me off. so glad to see that af got you!!! Is it acting normal so far?


----------



## futurephotos

Hi again. Well, yesterday I had some spotting and it has me worried again. It is happening on day 35 of the cycle just like last time when my MC began. I had IB over a week ago - so unless it can happen twice, I'm pretty sure that it isn't that. I'm going to see how today goes and call the clinic first thing tomorrow. Keep this baby in your prayers please - that my body will be able to hold on to it this time.


----------



## Brookegarrett

Hey nia love.. I'm so confused right now hope u get ur :bfp: soon my body is doin weird things


----------



## kgriffin

good luck futurephotos! Keep positive and let us know!~


----------



## Hanawanabump

Hey ladies, Id love a TTCAL buddy or 2! Started with m/c last week, bleeding stopped on sunday. Baby #1 and I was 6w 4d when bleeding and pain started, got BFP 2nd cycle TTC. Im going to wait for AF before I start TTC again, hopefully my cycle will return to normal fx'd, which would mean AF due around 13th, next week!

Hope it doesnt take us long, now ive been preg want it again NOW!! 
:dust: to all!!


----------



## kgriffin

hey Hana, sorry to hear abour your m/c, seems like you are feeling positive though, and that is fantastic :)
That's amazing you got your nfp on your second cycle ttc, maybe this time you won't have to wait long either! Fx'd for AF to come on time!


----------



## EMC0528

futurephotos give us the update ASAP!!

Mirage, how you doing? Any sign of AF?

KGriffin, my AF has been fairly typical. Boobs aren't as sore but I have been EMOTIONAL!!!!! I was so happy for AF to show because it meant I could start over, but now I'm feeling a little sad because I'm scared it's gonna take me another 8 months to get my BFP. 

Welcome hana!!


----------



## mrsmax

HI ladies - can I join in? I had an early mc/chemical this weekend at 4weeks 3 days. It was after 13 months ttc so was gutted, but trying to look on the bright side now and gearing up for my next BFP. This thread seems really positive and I so want some positive vibes over the next couple of months.

Still bleeding, but like a normal perid now so just hoping I O as usual this month (usually around day 16).

Futurephotos - lots and lots of sticky dust being sent your way...you must be so worried


----------



## kgriffin

MEC - glad to hear you have your AF now and that its normal, try not to stress about 8 months, timing could be on your side this time, and it you stress you may delay your ovulation and no one wants that!! 

mrsmax - welcome, and sorry for your loss, glad you are looking to start fresh and be positive, i bled for 14 days, hopefully you dont, and i hope you ovulate this month, are you temping?


----------



## mrsmax

kgriffin said:


> MEC - glad to hear you have your AF now and that its normal, try not to stress about 8 months, timing could be on your side this time, and it you stress you may delay your ovulation and no one wants that!!
> 
> mrsmax - welcome, and sorry for your loss, glad you are looking to start fresh and be positive, i bled for 14 days, hopefully you dont, and i hope you ovulate this month, are you temping?

Thanks K. Yes, I am temping. Probably just to confirm ovulation so I dont stress about post-O temps. Bleeding is tailing off today so am hopeful for a normal cycle...:thumbup:


----------



## futurephotos

:nope:

Got my HCG level back....27. Last time at 5wks when my MC started I was at 250 (and should have been in the 1,000's). They figure I've already been dropping. I go again Friday to make sure, but I know this is another loss. So 2 MC within 2 months of each other. I'm really sad right now. :cry: It seems I'm not having trouble with getting pg - just with keeping it. I got my progesterone checked this time too, but since that is sent out and not done in-house I wont have the result back until tomorrow. Thank you guys for all of your support. I guess I'll be in the wtt forums for a while.


----------



## EMC0528

Oh futurephotos I'm so so sorry :hugs: 
We're here for you if you need anything!

Hi Mrsmax :flower:


----------



## mirage25

Futurephotos I'm so sorry u have 2 go through this :hugs: will ur doctor do any testing 2 c what's going on?


----------



## mrsmax

Futurephotos - massive hugs. This journey is so unfair isnt it.


----------



## mirage25

Hi Hana & mrsmax!
Sorry 4 both of ur losses...Glad 2 c both of u want 2 try again! Make ur selves @ home here...feel free 2 vent, ask questions & whatever else u may feel! Everyone is AMAZING in here!

Brooke & Emc I have no idea what I'm experiencing...my boobs started hurting 2day but that's not a normal af symptom for me.I'm very moody & that's not like me either! Ugh...I'm tired of waiting for af she needs 2 hurry up, so I can get back 2 normal!

Futurephotos keep us posted, ur in my prayers!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well I hope sumthin happens for u soon love.. I am having a few symptoms but idk what my body is doin so I'm just taking opks to see if I might ovulate lol


----------



## EMC0528

Mirage that could be a good thing! My boobs always hurt before AF but they do also with pregnancy. I hope you get some answers soon.You too Brooke!


----------



## kgriffin

i think im having another annov cycle. that is 2 in a row. SO FRUSTRATING.


----------



## EMC0528

kgriffin what's an annov cycle?


----------



## kgriffin

annovulatory, its a cycle when you dont ovulate.

it can happen following a miscarriage, but 2?? my current feeling is bitchy too, im thinking that maybe i am going to ovulate late? i swore i could feel o pains yesteday, but i guess not :(


----------



## EMC0528

:hugs: kgriffin

This whole experience is SO FRUSTRATING!!! I hope your body finds it's rhythm soon, the worst thing is not knowing what is happening!


----------



## kgriffin

Thanks EMC - suprisingly im feeling optimistic, and will likely still take an hpt in 2 weeks lol. am i crazy?


----------



## mirage25

No! Ur not crazy @ all! I've never used opks b4 but I plan on getting 1 2morrow! I thought I O'd 2wks ago...now I'm not so sure! This is so darn frustrating! I need 2 know whats going on! Will my body ever b the same again!

Thanks Emc I hope I get answers soon too! Lol 1 glass of wine should calm my nerves!


----------



## kgriffin

mirage, i feel that way too, like will my body ever go back to normal?!!? so frustrating!! I figure everyone is more relaxed in the summer months, so maybe we will get our bfps after all

if you think you ovulated 2 weeks ago, will you take an hpt soon?


----------



## mrsmax

KGriffin - how annoying. Do you have any idea why it is taking your body so long to get back into its stride? Can the doctors help? I hate this process

Thanks for such warm welcomes - I have no idea where I belong anymore. I had been planning on joining LTTTC last month but got my BFP. Now am kind lost so thanks for being so nice!


----------



## kgriffin

mrsmax - of course we welcome you!!! Hopefully you will get your bfp again soon, fx for everyone in this thread.

Not sure if doctors can help, i suppose I will call my obgyn in a few weeks, i have only been ttc for 5 months so they likely wont do anything for me, but its good to know what my options are regardless. I had a bit of a spike in temp today, but nothing to write home about


----------



## mirage25

Kate,
I don't know what to do! I don't want to take 1 yet because I don't want 2 be disappointed & then they say it can be 4-6 weeks before af comes & this is just week 4. My levels have been at 0 for 2 wks now.ugh...I feel like I'm going crazy!


----------



## EMC0528

Kate and Mirage the wait is so crappy. I felt the same way and then AF showed up?!

I was relieved at first so I could start over, but honestly I'm just so sad right now. I will likely ovulate in about a week and I'm starting to panic. I'm not sure I can wait another 8months of trying just to miscarry. I'm sorry girls I don't mean to be a downer but I don't know where else to vent these fears. I'm just really really scared :(


----------



## mirage25

No need 2 apologize! That's what were here for and ur definitely not being a downer! It's perfectly normal to feel that way. I'm scared out of mind too! All we can do is hope & pray for the best! Don't panic just bd'ing like crazy, lol! It's going to happen & happen right!

How long did it take for af to show up for u?


----------



## mrsmax

EMC - I know how you feel. After taking so long to get that BFP and then m.c it is terrifying to think it might take that long to get the next BFP. I clinging to the "fact" that once you have a m/c you are more fertile for a while...I like to think that now our bodies know how to get prgs they will do it again and this time stay prg for 9 months.

This whole thing is like one long frustrating heartbreaking nightmare - thank god for BNB so we can vent somewhere other than at our dh's ;) 
Good luck with the spike Kgriffen!!


----------



## EMC0528

Thanks guys. 

Mirage I started bleeding May 30, I passed the sac on June 1 and I was finished bleeding (aside from small amounts of spotting for a few extra days) by June 4 and my AF came on June 30. It was basically a typical 4 week cycle for me.


----------



## mirage25

Well I'm hopeful mine will show up any day now...I don't wanna wait another 2 weeks!


----------



## Brookegarrett

I hope it comes soon.. Right now i am nauseated alot idk y.. I've still got a few days b4 testing:/


----------



## mirage25

How many days before testing?!


----------



## mirage25

Never mind! Lol...I c it!5 FB days! Fingers crossed!


----------



## kgriffin

wanna hear something weird?

okay when i started to bleed with my mc, it happened on the day af was SUPPOSED to arrive. odd, but not weird really.

here is the weird part...

Here i am waiting for af to arrive *not so patiently* and it came on the day it was SUPPOSED to. 

???????????????

so dont worry about af not showing up, it will.


----------



## Brookegarrett

Thanks doll I'm hopin for some good news:)


----------



## mirage25

yes that is odd! Well she better show up soon I'm going opk shopping 2nite..lol..and I'm ready to be normal again! I'm not going 2 worry about it for the rest of the wknd! Lol..I'm taking a break! Haha if only it were that easy! O, and my hubby is driving me crazy! At least 4 times a day he wonders if I'm pregnant yet! Lol!!


----------



## kgriffin

oh man! my dh keeps telling me not to get my hopes up whenever i feel like i might be. he is right, but, if i could just o, i could be feelin soo good this week :)

im going to buy some IC opks in a few weeks


----------



## mirage25

OK!! You all are going to have to teach me about all this stuff!! Temping, charting, opks, cm, lol I feel so lost. And what is a IC opk? And is there a specific brand of opk that anyone uses? I have a feeling I'm going to be in walmart alllllll night tonight!lol


----------



## mirage25

Kate your gonna O so just start getting busy NOW!!!lol...


----------



## kgriffin

haha mirage!

okay IC is internet cheapie. look up wondfo on ebay, get some cheap ones. walmart ones will still be expensive, do you have a bbt thermometer? start temping asap, the first day of af is called "cd1" cycle day 1, then when you o, your days start to count as 1dpo - 1 day past ovulation etc.
when you get a positive opk, you ovulate withint 24-48 hours afterwards and you shuld have ewcm coming up to ovulation

clear as mud?


----------



## mirage25

Lol! I think I got it!! Now what's a bbt? Ok, I won't go 2 walmart, I'll check wondfo, thanks! 
Yea, clear as mud is about right! Lol


----------



## Brookegarrett

It's all very confusing at first but u will slowly get the hang of it I still don't temp.. I might nxt month If i don't get a :bfp:


----------



## mirage25

Hey Ladies,

This is a pic of Brooke's opks...Do they look positive to you??!!??
 



Attached Files:







opk pic.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Brookegarrett

Thanks nia my phone won't let me upload it...


----------



## zephyr

Hey guys, Im not sure if I'm too early coming in here or not but I would like to meet some TTC buddies! I had a mc last week on the 27th June. I know its only been almost two weeks since but we will be ttc right away. Hopefully it doesn't take too long for my cycles to get back to normal again. 

Urmm yeah, leme know if I'm in the wrong place!


----------



## mirage25

I'm sorry for your lost...ur not in the wrong place at all! Feel free 2 vent, ask questions, and whatever else u want! Best of luck 2 u!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Still no answers to my pic:( but yes Hun ur in the right place..


----------



## zephyr

yay thats good to hear! I couldn't tell you about the opk's brooke I've never taken them before sorry so dont know how they work.


----------



## mrsmax

mirage25 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> This is a pic of Brooke's opks...Do they look positive to you??!!??

I have been using these for 10 months and yes the lower ones look positive to me :)


----------



## Brookegarrett

Thank u!!


----------



## EMC0528

Brooke the opk's look like your levels are rising but to me they could get a bit darker. Depends on the tests I guess, does it say the line has to be as dark or darker? It looks like you're getting super close!!

I'll probably start using opk's Monday


----------



## kgriffin

the last two opks were positive. get to bd lady! *brooke*

bbt is a basal body temperature themometer, you can buy these at any pharmacy usually, got mine at shoppers drug mart, they are around 20 bucks.

so im sitll not ovulating, ugh, im thinking about calling my obgyn to ask to see her. I hope she doesnt just say its only been 2 cycles keep waiting. on the other hand, if i get my bfp before the end of the year i will be happy, it doesnt have to happen right this second, but hey - it would be nice if it did. I think im going to take a break from temping though, im finding it overly stressful.

fx for your opks EMC


----------



## Brookegarrett

It says they have to b as darker but can b darker than.. Thank u all for ur comments.. I wish u all the best of luck I hope we get :bfp: soon


----------



## EMC0528

Mirage, you can also get cheap opk's at the dollar store. I got my BFP using the $ store cheapies. Where I'm at they sell them at dollarama. In the US I've heard of them selling at dollartree.

Kate you're in Vancouver, do you have dollarama there?

Brooke you better get :sex: hehe

:hi: Zephyr


----------



## EMC0528

Kate I totally agree about the temping. I was temping until about 2 months before my BFP and honestly the stress was horrible. When I quit temping it was much less stressful. 

If you think calling the obgyn will make you feel better I think you should do it.


----------



## kgriffin

im goign to call the obgyn today, hope it goes well, im not sure if we have dollarama here, im actually from Toronto, ive only been here a few months but i should check to se, thanks EMC

Ill post again if i can talk to my ob


----------



## Brookegarrett

I am gonna tackle the hubby when he gets home:)


----------



## kgriffin

good idea brooke! haha, i think i will tonight too, dh deserves it


----------



## zephyr

Yeah good luck everyone!! i might try find some of those cheapie opks too.

I saw places selling the saliva microscope thingees that you re use. Does any of you know which is better?


----------



## EMC0528

zephyr I couldn't find one of those saliva things. I think they're called ferning tests. My sister used one and she got pregnant within 3 months each time she used it. Seemed like it worked for her:)


----------



## kgriffin

I got my obgyn appointment on August 2nd. gotta wait it out a while, but whatever, at least its something right.


----------



## Brookegarrett

Exactly kgriffin.. Keep ur head up:)


----------



## kgriffin

:) its FRIDAY!!!


----------



## mirage25

Still no af! So I went & got some opks! Hopefully I'll know something soon!

Kate glad u have a doc appt! Fingers crossed that all is well!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Aww nia I hope everything starts falling into place for u!


----------



## kgriffin

thanks Mirage :)

i hope they give me something, i have baby fever. haha


----------



## zephyr

I might look into it, I'm unsure if I will be temping etc. I was using a phone app before and taking my temps but I found myself worrying about every change and because I suspected I was preg as soon as I saw an implantation dip the wait for a bfp was agony!! :p 

I was hoping to start trying again right away but my bleed has been very erractic the past week, I thought it was over almost cos it had trailed off to very light spotting a week ago but it seems its started back up again! *sigh*

Good luck with your appointment!!


----------



## Brookegarrett

aww well ive never temped... i was stressed enough with the OPKs which i have OCD so i worry about everything.. i stressed myself way out last time and my husband swears thats y i MC..so he wont let me temp...but he did let me us OPKs this time..i hope u girls get things goin for u..keep in touch:D


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi everyone

I'm new to this site and forum. Its seems like you're all a great support network for each other. Think I need a buddy too! My husband and I have been TTC for 7 months now and I have had 2 miscarriages in this time. My first miscarriage was in Feb 2011 at just 6 weeks and my 2nd was late April at 8 weeks, which was actually a suspected ectopic pregnancy so I had to have a laparoscopy which didn't actually show anything abnormal. I ended up miscarrying naturally a few days after surgery. 

Both miscarriages were very traumatic and after the first I thought I could never go through it again. Turned out the second time was worse and I had to spend a week in hospital and have the laparoscopy surgery. My husband is amazing but I know this has taken its toll on him too. For what is meant to be such an amazing experience its been so horrible for us. I remain hopeful and I truly believe that one day it will happen for us and for all of you as well. 

Its now been 3 months since our last miscarriage and we plan on TTC again from this month. 

I think its so important to be positive. I hope we all have blooming bumps and beautiful babies in our arms soon! 

xxx


----------



## kgriffin

Welcome Lily, i am so sorry for your losses, you have come to the right place, this thread in particular is great, everyone is super helpful and really understands what we are all going through.

zephry - thanks for the luck :) Still no o for me, so thats okay, AF i due in 9 days, ugh, hopefully it will be back to normal this time, not the 3 day limbo i had last cycle.

brooke - i know temping is so strressful, i wanted to stop doing it, but its important that i have proof for my doctors that im not ovulating, they wouldnt go based on opks i dont believe. but i will be buying opks as soon as AF shows, just ICs as they willl likely all be negative.

other than that, its sunday, but where did this weekend go? ugh. I could use a holiday.


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well my opk is negative Now so I'm 1 dpo.. The wait begins


----------



## mirage25

Hi Lily! I'm sorry 4 ur loss. This is definitely the place 2 b! I'm so thankful 4 the ladies on here.I would hate 2 keep talking my husband 2 death, lol.I'm glad ur trying again I know it's not easy but ur right it'll happen 4 all of us! Then we'll all b on here talking about how great motherhood is! Staying positive is the key! Best of luck 2 u & urs!!

Keep us posted!


----------



## mirage25

Zephyr, I hope all is well & ur body stops playing tricks with u! We got a baby 2 make 

Kate I know how u feel! I have baby fever bad! Lol, I had no idea it would hit me this hard!!

Brooke, I'm so anxious for some results! I know ur going crazy! Fingers crossed for that bfp & for a speedy 2 weeks!! Don't u wish u could just sleep it away! Lol


----------



## Brookegarrett

I definately am ready for these two weeks to b up... Good luck to all u ladies..


----------



## taertman2516

Hi everyone,

This is my first post after reading numerous threads and postings on B&B over the past year. My husband and I have have been TTC since last June and have had two miscarriages, one in October 2010 and one in May 2011. Both were missed miscarriages, so I had to have D&Cs for each one. I've gone through blood testing and testing of my uterus to look for abnormalities, but all tests have come back negative. I'm feeling pretty hopeless and sad most of the time, especially because I live in a small city and 90% of the women I know are pregnant and/or have kids already. The other 10% don't really don't want children at all, so I mostly feel by myself a lot of the time. Your words and discussions have helped me feel some hope, and I too feel like I need a buddy to help me through this a bit. I'm 31 and know the chances of conceiving after 35 get less positive, which makes me more concerned. I just did one of those ovulation predictor things today, which told me if I conceived this time around I would get have a baby in April 2012--when I will be 32. 

I waited for a long time to get married, and that's when I started trying to get pregnant. Now I'm so worried I waited too long. :(


----------



## Lily_Hope

Thanks for the welcome Kate & Mirage!

I've never tracked my temp before as I think I'm pretty good at pinpointing when I'm ovulating cause I usually experience middle pain. I did try my first OPK this week. Today was my second day of testing and I got a positive on the OPK.

I found that the best way to get my body back on track after a miscarriage is to eat well, exercise a few times a week and most importantly take your vitamins (and also always be kind to yourself).

Good luck Brooke!!


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi Taertman

I too only just joined this forum after reading posts on B&B over the past few months. I also recently went through testing for abnormalities and everything came back negative. We must just be unlucky :(

I also live in an area which is very family oriented which is lovely but sometimes makes it more difficult. A lot of my friends are pregnant at the moment too. I live overseas away from my family and friends too so I miss my support network.

Do you and your husband plan on TTC soon? Is you body back on track? Did you receive any advice from doctors re when you can start trying again?

:hugs:


----------



## zephyr

Hi Lily! Sorry for your loss. Glad you found this place, I'm new a couple of weeks ago and so far its been really great!

Brooke - Thats the worst part......the wait haha Good luck!!

Thanks Mirage well actually things have worsened, bleedings back to being heavy again, my doctor prescribed me provera, I have never taken this before, but I have 30 days worth and we are hoping I go back to normal again after that.

Anyways I have no idea what provera is (I'm doing my research now) or whther I will be out for a while yet or not, I think its gunna be a while before we can start trying :( So so frustrated. But I'm not sure......anyone here know?


----------



## Lily_Hope

Zephyr - I'm so sorry to hear that your situation has gotten worse. I'm pretty sure that Provera will help with the abnormal bleeding and also the uterus lining.

I totally understand the frustration of not being able to try - its the worst! I've just come off 3 months of it. Hoping that the next 30 days fly by for you and you get the all clear to start trying again.

Keep smiling...it can only get better xx


----------



## zephyr

Thanks. Ive read tht its either works for some n doesnt for others. Fingers crossed it works. I was so hoping we culd start trying again this week :( nevermind i guess if i didnt take it who knows when it wuld stop eh? Good luck to everyone else! Not guna stop me from posting here tho :p


----------



## Brookegarrett

Welcome to all the new ladies i am not the best at keeping up.. I hope u all get :bfp: I am here with open ears to list to all u rants/concerns... I am 1-2 dpo so I'm in my dreaded tww I'm hopin to get good news:)


----------



## kgriffin

welcome taertman! I am sorry for your losses, but its great that the tests came back negative, maybe 3rd time will be your charm :) fx for you.

well girls, i have some positive news. i think. i kept waking up this morning so im not sure how accurate my temp actually was, but after i put it in, FF says i ovulated on friday!!! my bd was not good, only one on night of o, and once 3 days earlier, but i dont even care, i ovulated and thats whats important ! (atleast i think i ovulated) i hope FF doesnt take it away.

Brooke it sounds like you are i are only one day apart in our 2ww, im 3dpo (aparently) shall we symptom spot together?


----------



## Brookegarrett

DEFINATELY!!! i am already having sore boobs and dull cramps in my back.. idk if that has anything to do with it...im hoping it is gonna end in good news!!


----------



## kgriffin

my books never hurt, and they are hurting!! my back started to hurt saturday, but i o'd on friday, so i dont think thats a symptom lol, i felt a bit of nausea on saturday and also this morning, *could be in my head* and well, im always fatigued, so who knows, i stayed in bed all day yesterday though so i choose to take that as a sign lol. When will you test?


----------



## Brookegarrett

I'm gonna test on the 19-20...I'm hoping for good news I am afraid i won't b able yo hold out til then


----------



## zephyr

Ya know I always thought that the early symptoms were just in my head too, but after the last pregnancy I suspected I was pregnant right away cos of early symptoms so its always possible!

I had symptoms a few days after! and definately had lower back pain sensitive to smells (I could smell coffee in DH's sweat about a week after I ovulated gross lol) cramping and sore boobs before af was even due. Lower back pain early on was a huge one for me cos it wasnt the norm. I spewed bad on the day of implantation which then went away and I had wicked cravings after that for crackers hummus and cheese until I mc.


----------



## kgriffin

Brooke I will test around the 20th or so. i dont want to test too early, but damn, its hard to wait isnt it!

I would obviously rather wait until af is late, but thats pretty hard. 

the smells were the tell tale for me, im having them again, but i dont think it ever went away since my mc to be honest. Its been lingering at the very least. my lower back has been bothering me too but im not sure if its from the gym or not. fx anyways right


----------



## Brookegarrett

I'm kinda queezy... N lower back pains but that's it..


----------



## kgriffin

FF says not to test until the 27th...ya right!


----------



## taertman2516

Lily_Hope said:


> Hi Taertman
> 
> I too only just joined this forum after reading posts on B&B over the past few months. I also recently went through testing for abnormalities and everything came back negative. We must just be unlucky :(
> 
> I also live in an area which is very family oriented which is lovely but sometimes makes it more difficult. A lot of my friends are pregnant at the moment too. I live overseas away from my family and friends too so I miss my support network.
> 
> Do you and your husband plan on TTC soon? Is you body back on track? Did you receive any advice from doctors re when you can start trying again?
> 
> :hugs:

Hi Lily

Thanks for the response! We are TTC again. Our doctor showed us recent research that stated there was no reason to wait, and I've had one period since then, so I guess I'm back on track. However, last time I had one period, then no period for three months, so we will see what happens this time. I could probably find the research about TTC right after a D&C if you are interested . . . it was a study published in the British Medical Journal. 

It's so nice to hear from other women who are experiencing similar things. I feel like sometimes I have no one to talk to. And I have a smartphone, which has facebook on it, and all of my FB friends are constantly posting about babies and children. :( Makes me sad and angry, when I should really be happy for them!


----------



## taertman2516

kgriffin said:


> welcome taertman! I am sorry for your losses, but its great that the tests came back negative, maybe 3rd time will be your charm :) fx for you.
> 
> well girls, i have some positive news. i think. i kept waking up this morning so im not sure how accurate my temp actually was, but after i put it in, FF says i ovulated on friday!!! my bd was not good, only one on night of o, and once 3 days earlier, but i dont even care, i ovulated and thats whats important ! (atleast i think i ovulated) i hope FF doesnt take it away.
> 
> Brooke it sounds like you are i are only one day apart in our 2ww, im 3dpo (aparently) shall we symptom spot together?

Hi kgriffin,

I'm happy for you! I hope everything works out. I know how it feels to be so excited about ovulating again. :)


----------



## mirage25

Hi Taertman! I'm sorry 4 ur loss.Think positive! All of ur test were negative which is great!! So u will get ur BFP and everything will work out great! 31 ur still young with plenty of time, no worries  I know it sucks going through this & its nowhere near fair but hold tight ur sleepless nights are coming! Best of luck 2 u!


----------



## mirage25

Still no af for me! Thursday will make it 5 weeks! And I think I missed my O day.. The day I bought some opks, I had a line, the next day nothing at all! So that means I didn't O when I thought I did, urg! I just wanna b normal again!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Aww I hope y'all get on track n get bfp.. I know it can get discouraging it hang in there n u will b on ur way in no time:)


----------



## EMC0528

Wow I missed a lot!!

Welcome to the newbies!!

Mirage I know how frustrating it is but your body will get back to normal. 

I used my first opk yesterday. No ovulation yet, but I think the end of the week will be positive for me.

You girls talking about testing have got me excited!!!


----------



## kgriffin

hey ladies,

just checking in to see how everyone is feeling today. Glad you are going to ovulate soon EMC!!

Okay - so im pregnant. okay, so maybe not lol but i just have this feeling that i am, i cant explain it - no i have no evidence to back this up. Just a feeling that I have.

call me crazy :)


----------



## futurephotos

I went to the Dr. today. My next normal cycle (we have to wait a month again) she's agreed to put me on progesterone. I'm really hoping that will help things along!


----------



## mirage25

Kate,ur not crazy..lol..just anxious! I know how u feel! Keep us posted!

Emc, I hope u do O this wk!! I know u'll b excited! u keep us posted too!

Futurephotos, I hope the progesterone is the key hun! Fingers crossed!

Well af has finally showed up! I'm really hoping I go back 2 my 28 day cycle with O being the 14th day! I'm sad & happy she came....but I'm ready 2 get the ball rolling again!


----------



## kgriffin

new cycle mirage!!! 

future thats great about the progesterone, how does it work?!?!?

im watching teen mom, im addicted


----------



## Brookegarrett

Nia. This is the beginning to a wonderful thing the journey is fun but also stressful at times enjoy it bc u can't get time back.. Good luck to all u ladies .. I'm kinda down bc I'm stupid n tested at 3 dpo and duhhhhh a bfn..


----------



## kgriffin

oh man brooke! Why do you do it to yourself!! I want to test too though lol, so i cant say much

don't be down, there is no chance of a bfp until the implantation which isnt until around 8 dpo, chin up


----------



## EMC0528

Kate! lots of women say they "just know." Maybe you're one of them. I'm gonna take that as a good sign!

Futurephotos, I'm glad that you are getting a little help from the doctor's. Maybe the progesterone will do the trick.

Mirage I'm glad AF came. I felt the same happy/sad when mine came too but now you have a fresh start.

Brooke you still have lots of time for a BFP, try not to let that test discourage you!!!

DH doesn't want me to use opk's....he thinks we should just have lots of :sex: this week and see what happens. I am good with that because it may make this process a little less stressful for me. Gonna be dtd lots the next few days!!! Wish me luck!!


----------



## futurephotos

Mirage - it looks like we both have a fresh start again. Good luck!!
Kate- let us know when you test! I hope you are!!
EMC- just have fun - if you do it lot's you'll be sure to have timing that is good enough.

My hubby is back tonight after being out of state for the last 2 weeks - Soooo excited to see him again!!


----------



## kgriffin

future - so glad your dh will be home soon, must be hard being away from him, glad you have a fresh start
EMC - i think its good to lay low in terms of opks this month, just take it with stride and enjoy yourself, bd every other day or every 3 days and you will still be covereed regardless, hope your chart is looking great

im still feeling positive today and my temps are still climbing, kind of looks like a staircase actually, im hoping to get an implant dip lol, who knows though, im only 5dpo for god sakes lol


----------



## kgriffin

150 posts!!!


----------



## Brookegarrett

This is a huge thread


----------



## mrsmax

Kgiffen - I totally believe in thinking positive. When I got my BFP last month I was feelinbg so positive I had even put the due date in my calender!! Spooky. Ok, so then I m/c, but the PMA had to have something to do with it right, esp after having tried more than a year!! Keep up those positive vibes :)


----------



## mirage25

I'm so sick of af! It's not usually this bad! And i'm ready 2 start ttc again! This is all a huge headache!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Aww I'm sorry Hun it'll b over soon


----------



## kgriffin

thanks mrsmax - im only 6dpo so it will be quite a while before i even test, but i jsut have this feeling, who knows, being let down sucks too

keep your head up mirage, af will be over soon and thats a fresh start :)

brooke - are you getting anxious to test


----------



## Brookegarrett

Omg yes i wanna test sooo bad... I have peed so many times today idk wats wrong with me... Is it the 20th yet?!


----------



## futurephotos

taertman2516 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post after reading numerous threads and postings on B&B over the past year. My husband and I have have been TTC since last June and have had two miscarriages, one in October 2010 and one in May 2011. Both were missed miscarriages, so I had to have D&Cs for each one. I've gone through blood testing and testing of my uterus to look for abnormalities, but all tests have come back negative. I'm feeling pretty hopeless and sad most of the time, especially because I live in a small city and 90% of the women I know are pregnant and/or have kids already. The other 10% don't really don't want children at all, so I mostly feel by myself a lot of the time. Your words and discussions have helped me feel some hope, and I too feel like I need a buddy to help me through this a bit. I'm 31 and know the chances of conceiving after 35 get less positive, which makes me more concerned. I just did one of those ovulation predictor things today, which told me if I conceived this time around I would get have a baby in April 2012--when I will be 32.
> 
> I waited for a long time to get married, and that's when I started trying to get pregnant. Now I'm so worried I waited too long. :(

Hi - welcome! My DH and I have been together 5 1/2 years - but have only been married 1/2 a year- so we've only been trying 6 mo now. But I get how you feel - after going through 2 losses already I'm really wishing we would have started this earlier.


----------



## futurephotos

I just added everyone in this thread (to this point) to my signature! Thanks for all your support ladies!!


----------



## Brookegarrett

No prob if u ever need to talk u kno we r here:)


----------



## kgriffin

brooike - great sign if you are peeing all the time!

i heard that its impossible to have real symptoms before 6dpo, but now that im at 6dpo all my symptoms seem to have gone


----------



## Brookegarrett

I am havin really thick white lotiony cm is that bad


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi everyone

Kate & Brooke I really hope you get a BFP when you test!

I'm having a bit of a down day...seems every time I found out another one of my friends is pregnant it really hits me hard. I am happy for them so I really don't know why I feel so upset. Its make me feel mad at myself and then I start to feel sorry for myself as well. Really don't like being this person. I know it will just take me a couple of days to put everything back in perspective. Wish I could always be positive.

I think I am maybe a day or two post ovulation. Not sure though. I did an OPK on Monday and it was positive. Hubby and I have BD every second day since Saturday.

Sooo wish I could fast forward to a healthy baby at a 12 week scan!


----------



## futurephotos

Lily_Hope it's normal- I feel that way to when I find out about other people I know who are having a baby when I want mine so badly too.


----------



## kgriffin

Brooke - no that's not bad, often a good sign, and im having the exact same, more cm than usual as well.

Lilly - first things first, don't wish your time away. When you do get your bfp, i know it will be hard to enjoy those shaky 12 weeks, but let yourself embrace it, time gets away far too easy on all of us.

Secondly, It's okay to feel how you are feeling. Im certain we can all relate. 2 days after my SIL found out about my mc, she called me up on skype to tell me shes pregnant with her second, needless to say, i burst into tears and had to close my laptop.


----------



## Brookegarrett

Thanks Kate I'm gettin more anxious/ nervous since it's gettin closer to time... I want a bfp so bad and if i don't end up pregnant I'll b devistated...:( but just tryin to stay positi e


----------



## kgriffin

dont be devestated! i know its hard, but just think of it as one cycle closer to getting your bfp, :)


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well I'm testing tomorrow morning just in hopes.. But with my other pregnancies I didn't get a positive until like the day of...


----------



## kgriffin

well let us know, but 8dpo is very early, im 9dpo and won't test until friday *hopefully i make it until friday*!!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well I tested this AM and it was a bfn... Will test again on the 23rd


----------



## kgriffin

i have spotting this morning :( guess af is here. i felt so positive that this was my month..


----------



## EMC0528

:hugs: kate. I'm sorry you're spotting. This whole process is so hard.

:hi: to everyone else, I get so busy on the weekends I don't check in as much. I always miss so much! 

Mirage, how you doing with AF?

Futurephotos how you hanging in there?

Brook still so early for a BFP don't be discouraged!!


----------



## futurephotos

Kate - :( I hope it's not the witch! Could it be IB? Hopefully in a couple more days you'll know for sure.

EMC - This month we sort of NTNP. I'm not even sure if I O'ed - BUT if I did, I think it was this weekend, so now I'm considering myself to be in the 2ww. 

Does anyone know if it is too late to begin progesterone once you have a positive hpt and know you're pg? Technically my Dr. recommended skipping this cycle to wait for my period before trying again and next month I'll be on progesterone. I'm just wondering if I should happen to get pg this cycle if it will be too late to be on it after the 2ww is over...


----------



## kgriffin

ladies, thanks for the encouragement, i dont think this is an ib, but whatever, fresh start, not much i can do about it but sstay positive right?

glad to hear you will be on progesterone future - and good to see you again EMC, you were missed :)


----------



## Brookegarrett

i still feel pregnant...very sore boobs and nausea..i even turned down spagetti for dinner bc of nausea...im just gonna wait a few days n test again...
im sorry kate about AF...dont get down...just keep on goin ull get ur BFP


----------



## Mon_n_john

Ladies, can I join in? I had a mc in June and this is my 1st normal cycle since. I am on CD 5 today. I'm temping, using CBFM, just ordered a fresh batch of OPKs, and even a bottle of Fertile CM pills, LOL. I think I'm ready!

In addition, I'll be taking Crinone progesterone from 7 DPO onwards and I've added a baby asprin to my daily regimen along with pre-natals since that seemed to work with my last son.

Only thing left now is some immune blood tests I'm having done next Monday and obviously, lots of BD!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Welcome I'm ttc #3 as well I'm 9 dpo.. So in waitin to test which is driving crazy... Lots of luck:)


----------



## futurephotos

Welcome Mon_n_john :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you ladies, I'm happy to be here!


----------



## kgriffin

hey momandjohn, welcome and sorry to hear about your loss, this could be your cycle :) Sounds like you are loaded up!

ladies the spotting seems to have stopped, but who knows, tomorrow is another day, details to follow :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

kgriffin said:


> hey momandjohn, welcome and sorry to hear about your loss, this could be your cycle :) Sounds like you are loaded up!
> 
> ladies the spotting seems to have stopped, but who knows, tomorrow is another day, details to follow :)

Thank you Kate, I sure hope so. Baby dust for all of us! :dust:

On another note, my eldest son turns 16 in a week and I'm throwing him a big bash on Friday. Can't wait! Plus it gives me something to keep busy with! :happydance:


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well Kate I just got the faintest bfp on a blue dye.. Not gettin excited til I get a couple in a row...


----------



## kgriffin

omg brookke!!!!!!!!!!! wooooooooo hooooooo, i jsut got the biggest smile on my face!! my tests are blue dye as wellm, i might cave and test in the morning if no signs of af

FX FOR YOU, you woul dbe the first graduate of our thread! happy but sad too lol


----------



## Lily_Hope

WOW Brooke that is very exciting!!! How many dpo are you?

Kate maybe it wasn't AF? Has this happened before?

Welcome Mon_n_john...very sorry to hear of your recent loss :( Its heartbreaking. 
This party that you're planning sounds fun though. Hope it all goes well and enjoy!!!

I'm currently in my TWW - not feeling any symptoms so who knows. Heading on a trip to Japan tmw for 4 days (fun) and then starting a new job next Monday - eeek!


----------



## Lily_Hope

Oh Mon_n_john forgot to ask - are you already taking the baby aspirin? My Dr gave me some but said to start taking it once I got a BFP.


----------



## Lily_Hope

mirage25 said:


> I'm so sick of af! It's not usually this bad! And i'm ready 2 start ttc again! This is all a huge headache!

Mirage25 are you feeling any better? Hope so. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Congrats Brooke - I hope this is it for you!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Lily_Hope said:


> Oh Mon_n_john forgot to ask - are you already taking the baby aspirin? My Dr gave me some but said to start taking it once I got a BFP.

Thank you for the warm welcome Lily! And yes, I'm already taking the baby asprin but not under doctor's orders or anything. It's one of those things that I added to my own regimen after 3 mcs and I know I did it when I got pregnant with my last son but thruthfully, I can't recall exactly when I started lol last time.

I have been meaning to ask when I should start. So your doc said after the BFP? I guess that would make sense, only really need to thin your blood a bit once the baby has implanted right?:shrug:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Brooke, I am so happy for you! I hope this is the start of a BFP for you! Fingers X!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Thank u ladies I'm not getting my hopes up until af is late.. So I still have like 8 days to go... I don't wanna get excited like i did last time.. I wish u all good luck


----------



## futurephotos

I've read a lot of people are taking baby asprin and am curious- what is the purpose for thinning the blood during pregnancy? How does it help? Maybe it is something I should do...


----------



## Mon_n_john

futurephotos said:


> I've read a lot of people are taking baby asprin and am curious- what is the purpose for thinning the blood during pregnancy? How does it help? Maybe it is something I should do...

I believe it is used for women who may have clotting issues. I think the line of thinking is that if you have an issue with your blood clotting the baby asprin can help and if you don't, the low dosage won't hurt. It's one of those just in case deals. 

I will ask my RE next time I see her though so I get a better more scientific answer. I'll never know if it was the prog., the asprin, or both together that helped me carry my last son to term but after 3 previous mcs I can't help think that one of them helped since I didn't do anything else differently.


----------



## kgriffin

brooke - are you going to test today, did you test already. i need DETAILS!

lily - no i have never had spotting like this before, i almost have to go and find it, if you know what i mean,


----------



## EMC0528

Kate that's good news that the spotting has subsided.

Brooke!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!

mom_n_john welcome!!! 

Well girls I just got into the TWW and I am already tired of it!


----------



## kgriffin

spotting is back, but its super super light, must be the start of af, ill test tomorrow if i am still confused lol.

emc - the 2ww sucks! but atleast you o'd, thats more than half the battle, 

hope everyone is having a good day, im so glad we have this thread, :)


----------



## EMC0528

me too!

Mirage how you feeling? AF almost gone?


----------



## kgriffin

Brooke - we would all LOVE an update on if you tested today, we are very nosey afterall :)


----------



## Brookegarrett

lol sorry been kinda bummed...well i got another very faint positive..im hoping nia gets on so she can upload it for me...


----------



## kgriffin

i jsut had a bfn, so im glad your luck has turned out better :)


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well idk about that I did an IC n it was bfn.. I'm kinda gutted waitin on AF I may not try nxt month... I can't handle the stress.. Maybe I'm not meant to have 3:(


----------



## kgriffin

too early to say that!!


----------



## Brookegarrett

I'd like to think so but i don't wanna set myself up for disappointment but I guess i already have cuz I got excited whn i saw the bfp I tried not to but I did:(


----------



## kgriffin

we all do, when will you test next, its still super early, i tested again today at 12 dpo, bfn again. i was so sure this was the cycle i was getting my bfp. no af either though, very weird.


----------



## Mon_n_john

If you get a BFP that is faint, doesn't darken, and eventually turns into a BFN please don't assume you were not pregnant, that is what a chemical pregnancy is. I have had 2 that have been like that. 

I'm not saying you have a chemical Brooke but if you do you need to know so that you can get tested. Can you go get a beta test? My RE will let me do one as early as 10 DPO because she knows all my losses are early ones.

Hang in there, my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## kgriffin

Stay positive everyone, its not over until its over right?


----------



## Mon_n_john

kgriffin said:


> Stay positive everyone, its not over until its over right?

You are absolutely right :flower:


----------



## EMC0528

Brooke stay positive! I'm praying that AF doesn't show :hugs: 

Kate sorry about the BFN. When is AF due??


----------



## kgriffin

EMC - i normally have a 28 day cycle, but since i aparently o'd late, FF says that my cycle should be 32 days, so in that case, its due on Saturday, but with my regular cycle, i would be considered late.


----------



## Brookegarrett

I'm very down but af hasn't showed up yet but isn't due til 23rd.. We will c.. I'm just really discouraged I'll get over it.. But I may take a lil break from ttc my hubby doesn't want to tho


----------



## Brookegarrett

What is a RE


----------



## kgriffin

i need a break too, i spend far too much time thinking about this site lol, sad kind of.. 

I believe an RE is like a fertility doctor, some people use RE to refer to an obgyn as well i think


----------



## futurephotos

I've been assuming that RE means Reproductive Expert, but I could be wrong - that's just my guess.


----------



## Brookegarrett

Ohh ok.. Well the more i think about all this it makes me so mad cuz people get pregnant who don't want kids n the ones who do wait n pray we cross our eyes right n get pregnant but continue to get heartbroken each month...


----------



## kgriffin

i know brooke, ugh, frustrating, but your af is not here, so stay positive dear


----------



## Mon_n_john

RE stands for reproductive endocrinologist. They are baasically OB/GYNS that specialize in fertility issues. I've had the same one for the last 8+ years, don't know what I would do without her wisdom.

Hang in there Brooke, don't give up!


----------



## Brookegarrett

It's very hard.. I wish I didn't see a pregnant person every where I went...ur right af isn't here so we will c


----------



## futurephotos

ahh - well, I was 1/2 right :)

I don't know about everyone else, but I have felt wiped out this week. I'm going to blame it on the heat though - I'm only 4-5 DPO, so I think too soon to feel tired if I am pg. I think I've sweat out at least a gallon in the last 2 days! Benefit is I haven't felt bloated :)


----------



## DaisyBee

Hi girls! Mind if I join? I have had 2 miscarriages this year. Both around the 6 week mark. We are ttc #2. I'm in my 2ww. My positive opk was Saturday so my ticker is a bit off.

Good luck everyone! Lots of sticky :dust:



Also I was told to take the aspirin now, not wait til bfp.


----------



## mirage25

Hi Daisy ur more than welcome 2 join! Sorry 4 ur loss...Fingers crossed 4 ur bfp & a sticky bean!!


----------



## mirage25

Hi ladies! I missed u all!! And I missed a lot, lol! My darn internet & phone internet were acting crazy! 

I started with the opks! if everything is back 2 normal I should O next wk Wednesday! Bd'ing in full affect until then! Lol! Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Yay nia!! Well I'm still just in the waitin game.. Not very hopeful... Hi to all the new ladies.. Welcome and hope we can make this journey easier for yall


----------



## futurephotos

Hi DaisyBee!


----------



## kgriffin

hey daisybee, glad yu decided to join our thread, the girls here are wonderful.

Well i would *like* to welcome the arrival of af last night.. UGH.


----------



## Brookegarrett

Awww Kate I'm sorry it's the beginning of a new cycle... I am still waiting...I am 11dpo n no hpts I'm ready to scream


----------



## Mon_n_john

Welcome Daisy! This is such a nice thread, I feel right at home here.

Brooke, no HPTS? Oh no, I may have to mail you some lol. I don't know how you did, I am a testing maniac! Most days during the 2ww my bathroom looks like a lab with all my little tests lines up lol. I'm so crazy!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sorry to hear that AF came Kate but at least you have a fresh start now!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Oh I have a huge supply of opks so I've been peein on them...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Brookegarrett said:


> Oh I have a huge supply of opks so I've been peein on them...

LOL, I've heard some women use those when they are out of HPTs. Do they actually indicate pregnancy too?


----------



## kgriffin

lol mom a lab? that's amazing, me too actually, haha.

i need to order some opks this month, i ordered some cheap hpts this week, they shoul dbe here soon but i guess i wont be needing them this month lol.

trying to stay positive with a fresh start, if only i could take my own advice eh


----------



## Brookegarrett

It's easy to tell others to stay positive but it isn't to actually stay positive urself...they say it can predict pregnancy... But always confirm with hpt


----------



## DaisyBee

Thanks girls for the warm welcome!

My bathroom looked horrible during O! I had 2 different opks that I was trying and was keeping all of them to compare and analyze! :wacko: it looks better now as made myself not do hpts yet, probably hold out til this weekend though trying to hold out til middle of next week. I have very little willpower! LOL

I agree that it's easier to tell others to be positive as well. I've been trying to stay busy and not think about it. It's been tough though this week as dh has been on call and working tons in this heat so ivebeen alone in the evenings while Megan is in bed. Too much time to think and wonder about every little thing!


----------



## Brookegarrett

updated pics of my HPTs... first one is from two days ago the next one is from yesterday.. and the last one is from today...let me know what you think...
 



Attached Files:







brookephone 009.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4









brookephone 012.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 7









brookephone 013.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Brookegarrett

today was a negative which really bums me out:(


----------



## kgriffin

i think maybe i see something in the middle pick but it looks a little thin and to the side, which is how mine looked, but i used a different brand, hope yours turns out better. i can see it even without opening the image.


----------



## Brookegarrett

well im not very hopeful at this point. i still have very sore boobs which is not normal for me... and occasional cramping..besides that nothin.. still having lotiony CM... but i will just have to wait it out...


----------



## kgriffin

i hate the waiting game too, fx for you though


----------



## kgriffin

i have the worst cramps and nausea. i could have sworn i was pregnant from all the nausea i have had the last week or so, but af is here in full swing and the nausea has not left, i will fall apart if this is another chemical.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Ladies you know what I noticed gave me tons of nauseau last cycle? My prenatal vitamins! Go figure.


----------



## bounceyboo

hi girls, my oh and i lost our first baby, natural mscarraige the baby stopped growing @ 7weeks but i didnt find out til almost 11weeks, that was a few weeks ago n oh n i wanna try again as soon as we can ntnp at the moment, would like to join you if that ok?lots n lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :winkwink:


----------



## mirage25

Hi bouncyboo! Sorry 4 ur loss.U r more than welcome 2 join us! Fingers crossed and best of luck 2 u & ur oh!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well I caved n bought answer tests.. I got a very faint second line.. With not fmu so I'm testin first thing in the AM


----------



## mrsmax

Brooke - why dont you buy a digi then you dont have to anaylse the lines? That's what I did when I got my BFP before m/c, as I got so fed up squinting and imagining etc!!! Good luck.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh Brooke, how exciting! I'm soooooooooooooo happy for you! Let us know how your morning test goes!


----------



## kgriffin

brooke~! im anxiously awaiting your results! i think bfp!

bouncyboo - sorry for your loss, you've come to the right place.

I thought my nausea could be from my prenatals, but i have been taking them for almost 6 months with no adverse effects. i take a multi and then an extra dose of folic acid, i always take them together but im going to try to take them seperately and see if that works. CD3!!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well.. My line isn't gettin darker:( I'm probably gonna wait til Monday n buy a digi... I'm afraid it's another chemical..


----------



## DaisyBee

Brooke- it takes a while for hcg to get up there. It's still early days, don't give up yet! FX for you!

Kate- when do you take your vitamins? I read to take them right before bed and they don't affect as much if they are making you nauseous. I've been feeling nauseous yesterday and now this morning again. And it's not my prenatals.... Been on them forever now! It's not bad but is noticeable.


----------



## kgriffin

i have not take n mine yet today (i always take them around 8am) and i feel nausea again too, must be a flu or something, but i have felt liek this for over a week, ill try taking them before bed now, thanks for the tip daisy :)

Brooke - you are only 12 dpo, so it wouldnt be dark anyways, still much to early for most women , can you post some of your hpts?


----------



## futurephotos

the heat is what is making me feel weird I think! I've been really wiped out! I've had some headaches, felt a little nauseous at times, and am achey. I'm only 6 DPO. I've been taking prenatals since April and no ill effects. I'm not very consistent about the time of day though - I just make sure I take them after I've eaten.


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well..ill try to in a lil bit


----------



## kgriffin

ugh, work is stressful today, and it's friday, it shouldnt be like this!


----------



## Brookegarrett

these are some of the pics...i dont know how good u can see but the line is pink.
 



Attached Files:







brookephone 019.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 7









brookephone 018.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Brookegarrett

kgriffin said:


> ugh, work is stressful today, and it's friday, it shouldnt be like this!

I just moved to TX this month so i dont start work until Aug 1...i called my OB today to try to get labs drawn n they wont do anything until 8 wks...UGH


----------



## Brookegarrett

did a little tweaking ....u can see the line a lil better this way
 



Attached Files:







brookephone 018.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kgriffin

well i def see something.

8 weeks!! That's outrageous. Maybe go to a walk in clinic? Im in Canada so i know the healthcare is much easier to get , but 8 weeks!!!


----------



## Brookegarrett

well...i am just gonna wait n c if AF gets me..im feeling very crampy today but my FEM CAL doesnt show that i should start until the 26th...so uggggh..im thinkin im gonna go get a digi sometime next wk....i dont wanna test too early cuz i kno they arent as sensative...


----------



## DaisyBee

Brooke I saw the line without you even tweaking it! I always think they look lighter online than in person as well. Hcg is supposed to double every 48-72 hrs which means that it might take a few days to get darker.

Ive been trying to stay inside with this heat. It's better now though, so was out yesterday. Earlier in the week I went from house to car to store or library, etc, and that was it! Love the remote start too! LOL I'm a wimp in the heat!

Does anyone else have a hard time not symptom spotting, ESP when we've gone through this before and should know what it feels like?


----------



## Brookegarrett

I've had lots of probs with tryin not to symptom spot cuz i want it so bad... I'm hopin my lines get darker.. If not i will b pretty upset.. It is horribly hot here as well.. I've been in n out of the house but I try to stay cool


----------



## Brookegarrett

well i just went to the bathroom and when i wiped it was pink...im thinkin its AF starting:(


----------



## futurephotos

My sister-in-law is getting married tomorrow. I'm hoping it will mean I can keep my mind off baby stuff for a day because we'll be busy with all the wedding stuff. I keep thinking to myself how much fun it would have been if I were still pg the first time - I'd be 18 wks and 4 days. I would have been able to talk to all the family about it by now. The second pg would have been 8 wks. Now I'm wondering if I am pg this cycle or not, but it's too soon to test. Most of the extended fam. has no idea I've had these mc - so I'm sure I'm going to be asked about when we're going to have kids etc. I'm kinda dreading the whole day.


----------



## Brookegarrett

yeah that is the hardest part about goin to family events they always want to know when yall r gonna have a little one...well i thought things were looking up for me this cycle but now im spotting so im guessin this is probably CD 1 for me...


----------



## kgriffin

spotting can be normal too brooke so keep your head up, this is why i hate testing early, it either devestatis us, or gives us false hope. seems like a lose lose.

on the other hand - i read that it doesnt matter how dark the line is, you could take a test 3 weeks late and it could still be faint, so dont worry about it not getting darker yet, you are only 12 dpo.

my FF predicted i would get my af on saturday, but i started it wednesday instead.


----------



## futurephotos

sorry to here AF is here Brooke and Kate.
I wish this next week would speed up for me! Today I'm so tired I can hardly keep my eyes open. I want a nap soooo bad.


----------



## Brookegarrett

I'm thinkin about buying a fertility monitor


----------



## DaisyBee

Brooke when was af supposed to be due? I'm so sorry if it's af. Is it too heavy to be implantation bleed? :hugs: 

Future- have fun at the wedding. Hopefully no one will ask about babies. I get that a lot lately about when are we having #2. We had a family reunion recently and it got asked a lot. Not fun! My first due date was aug 11 and with my bp history probably would have been induced again. I would have been 37 weeks yesterday and Megan was born at 37 weeks. Very hard to think about. Dh's cousin is due around Xmas time with an unplanned 3rd child and she will have 3 kids under 3. Its hard to hear her talk about it as they arent thrilled and my 2nd miscarriage I would have been due right before her. That would have been 18 weeksish for me as well.


----------



## Brookegarrett

AF was suppose to b due on the 26th...


----------



## Brookegarrett

I've nvr had IB.. it's dark red/ brown with tiny clots


----------



## bounceyboo

just wondering if its n i get sore normal for ur boobs to be sore 2weeks after (almost 3 weeks) a miscarraige i get sore boobies before af anyway but was just wondering:haha:


----------



## kgriffin

bounceyboo said:


> just wondering if its n i get sore normal for ur boobs to be sore 2weeks after (almost 3 weeks) a miscarraige i get sore boobies before af anyway but was just wondering:haha:

Im not really sure what you are asking here - could you rephrase?


----------



## Brookegarrett

well its here in full force...idk what to think.. im with u kate!


----------



## bounceyboo

:blush: :haha: sory ment to say if its normal for boobs to still be sore 2, almost 3 weeks since a miscarraige?


----------



## kgriffin

bounceyboo - id say your hormones are still all over the place so i would say its normal, i never had sore boobs though, hope they feel better soon.

brooke - im so sorry to hear about af, not fair that your tests were showing that faint line.. Fresh start for both of us though, thats the only way we can look at it, 2 weeks until ovulation! lol


----------



## Brookegarrett

Yeah my mom n i had a long talk n she thinks a baby is a bad idea.. I want one so bad tho:(


----------



## kgriffin

why does she think its a bad idea

only you and your dh can make that decision, are you having doubts hun, im here for you


----------



## EMC0528

Hi Girls, 

I am sorry to hear some bad news. :hugs: 

I'm going to celebrate my anniversary this weekend and try to forget about this TTC stuff. My boobs are a bit sore, I'm thinking AF is coming. 

I really hope everyone has an ok weekend:flow:


----------



## Brookegarrett

We just moved and we have only been married for 4 months. She thinks we should let our marriage develop first.. But i think it's fine. I don't have doubts but if I conceive n she disapproves she will make my life he'll.


----------



## Brookegarrett

How is everyone today


----------



## DaisyBee

Happy anniversary EMC!!!!! :wedding:


Brooke sorry to hear about af, but agree it's a fresh start! PMA!!!!!

I think only you and dh can decide if you want to ttc. I would never ask my moms permission. Dh's mom was young when she had him and her parents told her to wait to have a 2nd and she listened to them. Dh is turning 36 on mon. And sil just turned 30. Mil regrets listening to her parents. They also told her not to have more than 2 as she couldnt afford it. Well she regrets that too and still to this day wishes she would have listened to her gut vs her parents.

I don't listen to anyone else when it comes to ttc or how to raise my kids. It's a very personal choice that you and dh will have to live with- not your mom.


We are having a bday party for dh and his mom(both have the same bday). Also trying to write out invites to my brother & his fiance's wedding shower that I am putting on in aug.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Brooke, I am so sorry to hear about AF. Try to stay positive about the upcoming cycle.


----------



## Brookegarrett

Daisy- i know..i really wasnt consulting her, my nosey fam saw a fb post about me starting so she told my mom and my mom asked me about it....well so i couldnt lie so i told her...i really want a baby..seein how my girls r 6 and 3 i dont want them to be too far apart...tell DH i said happy bday and best of luck with ur eventful weekend..

im tryin to stay positive ive started temping this cycle lol im really confused but im tryin so we will c...hubby said if i wanted we could just NTNP..but i really wanna have a baby lol


----------



## kgriffin

i hear ya Brooke - families and friends always seemt to want to share their opinion, dont they!

daisy - what a busy weekend, make sure you find some time to relax.

EMC - happy anniversary, hope af stays away!


----------



## Brookegarrett

They definately love to give their opinion.. I really want a baby.. But our apt is 2 bedrooms idk where I'd put a baby but I guess that gives me a reason to move to a bigger house:)


----------



## Brookegarrett

Ok ladies i got a question.. I started temping and well my temps r no where near each other it went from 96.7 to 95.9 then to 97.5 .. I'm taking them first thing in am b4 I do anything idk what I'm doin wrong:(


----------



## Mon_n_john

You can't really temp wrong as long as you temp first thing in the morning and hopefully around the same time. I wouldn't worry about it, your temps may just vary more once cycle than in others. Do you use FF?


----------



## Brookegarrett

I just start loggin it in...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Try to make a note as to what time you temped at and note it in FF. It will figure everything out for you.


----------



## Brookegarrett

I note it when i put in temp.. I hope it does:)


----------



## kgriffin

mine was making a "w" shape with my temps everyday past o Brooke, its totally normal to have temps just like that.

how was everyone's weekend. CD5 wooo!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Mine looks crazy lol oh well .. Well I'm having a decent weekend.. Hubby goes back to work tonight.. I hate when he's not home


----------



## kgriffin

That woul dbe hard Brooke, glad you guys had a nice weekend though.
Any sign on Af?


----------



## Brookegarrett

I've been bleeding for 3 days.. Having very bad cramps .. Hoping tomorrow it will b over..


----------



## EMC0528

Happy monday ladies!

Hope you are all doing ok. 

Brooke hopefully you're on the tail end of AF
Kate AF is gone now?


----------



## Brookegarrett

I sure hope so.. Kinda bittersweet idk y I got positives it makes me sick..


----------



## kgriffin

hey EMC - i was wondering where you had gone!
Af is almost gone, just spotting now, hopefully today is the last day.

Im cd6 now so im happy about that, hoping to ovulate again this month :)


----------



## DaisyBee

Hi everyone!

Hopefully end of AFs for both you kate and brooke! One day closer to getting our babies!

I had shooting pains in my bb's yesterday. I never have that during 2ww! Only time I really remember getting it is when I was pregnant with megan - way after bpf though. I've had a reduction years ago so my bb symptoms are never like anyone elses. But thinking its a good sign for me. Trying to come up with other ideas of why they would be doing that though and not sure. :shrug: My typical 2ww bb symptoms are just a sore armpit (like beside and above my bb) and that didn't last long and also hard nipples. They are typically never hard as don't have much sensation after reduction. 

I tested yesterday with a ic just cause of the shooting pains but bfn. Way too soon which I knew it was. I've never had bfps til pretty close to when af is due and is due at the earliest on thursday. Tried to promise dh I wouldn't test again til friday.... but we'll see those IC's are just too tempting! Saving my good tests til next week though.

How is everyone else doing?

ETA - my ticker is still off, think i'm 8dpo today?


----------



## Mon_n_john

I had my immune blood tests today, woohoo! They are testing for Antiphospholipid (APA), Embryotoxicity Factor, and Reproductive Immunophenotype. The tests should be back within 2 weeks!


----------



## DaisyBee

Good luck with the tests mon! Hopefully they give you some answers! Almost like a tww... and probably just as hard to wait!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, Ain't that the truth Daisy. At least with the real 2ww I can start testing early, I always do. With these tests I actually have to wait to get a call back with my results which I know is gonna drive me crazy! Well, at least I can POAS to pass the time lol.


----------



## futurephotos

Hi ladies,
Well SIL's wedding went well. The day wasn't as stressful as I thought it would be. There was only 1 aunt that approached me and said she was praying for us. I found out that Mother in law told her about the MC, so she knew about that. I didn't have to talk about it with anyone else, so that was good. I'm still glad it is over and out of the way. I've been really tired still - too many late nights followed by early mornings. I have a lot going on this week - so I hope I'll have more energy by tomorrow.


----------



## kgriffin

hey future - glad the wedding went well and you were left alone for the most part.

is Monday over yet! Ugh..


----------



## Brookegarrett

FUTURE-glad the wedding went well ...glad to see u back:)

Kate- im cd 4... ive been doin opks and temping since cd 2 so hopefully this time its it..

EMC and DAISY- thanks for tha kind words:)


----------



## kgriffin

you are doing opk's already? how long does your af last?
i dont usually temp during my af, but it shoul dbe over tomorrow so i will start then, i jsut ordered my first batch of opk's so hopefully they will be here soon, i will probably start then around cd 10, or when i start seeing fertile cm. any tips on how to use the opks? What brand do you use?


----------



## DaisyBee

Opk's I use just an ic. I pee in a cup midmorning. I don't drink fluids before that. Otherwise I have to stop drinking fluids like 4 hr before testing which isnt that easy for me later in the day. Some people test 2 times a day but I've had no problem testing 1 time a day somedays. My opks aren't positive til the line is darker than the control line that always shows up. I start around cd 10 as well. My positives have been cd 15-18 typically depending on the month.

Future- glad the wedding went ok!


----------



## Brookegarrett

i test early bc my cycles r so weird that i dont wanna miss it ... i usually O around CD 13...i use wondfo cheapies..its like $9 for 40...i dont have much CM any time during my cycle so i cant go by that...


----------



## futurephotos

Brooke - so sorry about the disappearing positive :(

Daisy - I haven't had any surgeries on my bb's, but I get sore in my armpit area sometimes too. I'm about 9dpo -we're getting really close to being able to test!

Mon - hope you get good results on your tests!

Kate - today was long, wasn't it? I think there's just something about Mondays... 

Emc - Hi! How are you?


----------



## Brookegarrett

It's ok.. I'm tryin to stay positive.. Hopefully this month will b it for me... Good luck with testing ladies


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi everyone!!! :flower:

CD28 for me and AF showed up right on schedule - boo!! :witch:
Very disappointed! :cry: I was feeling so hopeful too. 

This whole thing is so excruciating...some days I wonder if I will ever have a baby.

I started a new job this week so that gives me something else to focus on too which should be good. Although long hours which is a bummer. :sleep:

Fingers crossed that one of you gets a BFP really soon!!!!!! :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Good morning everyone! CD 13 here for me and I think I am probably going to ovulate today or tomorrow. I've had near positive OPKs for 2 days now and have significant ovulation cramps on both sides. Can't wait to be in the 2ww!

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## DaisyBee

Sorry that af showed up lily!

Future - when are you going to test? My earliest bfp was 10 dpo which would be Wednesday I think? Dh wants me to wait til fri or sat if af hasn't showed up.

Hope everyone is doing well! I'm trying to keep PMA this month. It's working for the most part!


----------



## DaisyBee

Good luck mon! FX for you! Lol you really will have 2 2ww at the same time! Hopefully like you say early testing will keep your mind off the tests.


----------



## Mon_n_john

So true Daisy, I have to test on something or I'll go nuts lol. For now I still have my OPKs. My DH actually found my stash of OPKs yesterday. I keep them on my window sill, all lined up by day. I do several a day since I suse IC along with my CBFM sticks. He looked at me like I had lost my mind, it looks like a lab LOL!

And by the way, my earliest BFP was also at 10 DPO.


----------



## futurephotos

Daisy - I'm 10 DPO today! I'm going to try to wait for at least 2-3 more days too. If I don't break down before I'm going to test on Sat. for sure. I only have a couple of tests so I don't want to waste them by using them too early. Although one is a FRER - which can detect as many as 6 days before a missed AF - so that would be today. I still feel like I should wait until AF is due this weekend. I've been feeling a little bit of cramping today, but haven't seen any IB yet. Last time I was pg I did have IB happen around 10-11 dpo. So I'm waiting to see if I can tell any other signs too before testing that would give me a really good reason to test.

Lily- good luck with your new job!


----------



## kgriffin

morning ladies,

Turns out tuesdays suck too! hah. I have decided, officially, that im going to be taking it easy for a few months, ill still be ttc, but im not going to use my opks or temp or anything of the sort, i feel like ttc is starting to take over. I have student debt to pay off still and some credit card debt as well, debt overwhelms me, and i should be focusing on that first i suppose. i was so excited to start ttc and there is nothing i want more than a baby, but i need to bring a baby into this world into the best possible situation, and paying off some debt first is a good step in the right direction. 

I am looking forward to continuing to root you ladies on and hope for the absolute best for all of you. I will still bd on my most fertile days, according only to my cm. I will likely still use IC hpt's before af comes, just in case my miracle decides its his/her time now, until then, ill be working hard and socking any extra money away to pay off debts.

Hope this post isnt too depressing/downer, i just need to keep my eye on the prize and do what i can :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Not depressing at all, you are very smart! I waited till I finished school and sold off some extra land that we had before starting to officially TTC this month. I needed to make sure my finances were in order before I started. It's really nice to know I have quite a bit of money set aside for any treatments that may be required. Good luck to you!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well i guess these ideas were floating in the air cuz me n my hubby talked about waiting but we decided we arent goin to ever b debt free and we arent in too much debt right now so we will continue to TTC...kate i hope u get ur bfp even tho ur not officially TTC....good luck hun :)


----------



## DaisyBee

Kate - sounds very smart! :hugs:


future - ive never gotten a bfp as early as frer claims. My earliest was the 10dpo which was probably 3 days before af was due? My 2 miscarriages I think I tested maybe on CD27 or 28 of a 28 typical cycle (sometimes 29-30 day cycles though) but basically right before af was due.

I have ic hpts - but only took those when I was pregnant with megan - and they were sooo faint! Was the lightest test out of all of them. LOL - yes peos addict here. :wave: I have a box of 3 frer's i'm saving - we'll see. If I dont get a hint of a line on ic's I dont think I'll use them - I'll just wait AF out.


----------



## Brookegarrett

well i just had a weak moment..i was cleanin laekyns room and found a newborn diaper in her toybox...goah it made me want a baby sooooo bad!!!! :( no fair...im ready to ovulate already dang it haha


----------



## DaisyBee

brooke - its hard to wait isnt it? dh was looking at some pics of megan last night from when she was born. So tiny! We'll get there! 

I found this on fertility friend - average positive test isnt til 13dpo! Uggh! thats even longer to wait! LOL

Average Day Past Ovulation (DPO) for the first positive pregnancy test: 13.6 DPO 
Average DPO for the first "false" negative test result: 10.3 DPO 
Percentage of pregnancy charts with a positive test at 10 DPO: 10% 
Percentage of pregnancy charts which show negative results before a positive result: 17% 
Average time between the expected period and the first positive pregnancy test: 0.5 days before the expected period. 
Percentage of negative test results taken three days or more before the expected period day on non pregnant charts: 40.7%


----------



## ayclobes

Hey ladies..I'm new to this forum & i've had 3 early miscarriages within the past year & a half and 1 at 7wks. I would love a buddy! Im 8dpo today I believe..I refuse to test until af is late b/c I cannot handle another heartbreak.


----------



## kgriffin

oh wow - those stats are good to look at

i have been testing far too early - 10 dpo for example, for now on, im only testing if/when af is late, not worth the hurt.
im thinking of getting a part time job (on top of my full time job) just once a week or so, if i do that for even 3 or 4 months, it will help. It i could do it from september - december, it will help me get things rolling and i wont be too deprived, quitting will be liek a christmas gift lol, and i will still have a full time job to fall back on. Dh has been getting a bit of overtime, so that helps too. ttc has been so stressful that im not even really enjoying bd, whenever i want to, dh thinks its because im ovulatin g(which is true!) so maybe i can take the stress off and try to enjoy everything a bit more. I would love to get my bfp with this attitude rather than poas everyday like i have been lately. im not trying to offend everyone as i know we are all in the same stressful situation with ttc, but i need to be light hearted now, and just let things happen. I will start ttc again around October if things dont happen naturally, short term goals seem to work better for me :)


----------



## Brookegarrett

The hubby is working full time im workin full time and im also picking up a few PRN jobs...so i am hoping to build up our savings so when i do get preggo i can b off the last month and be off for my full leave and not be stressed over money...I am really hoping this month is it for us..AF has stopped...my OPKs r gettin darker...BEST OF LUCK LADIES


----------



## Mon_n_john

That's a good plan Brooke. I am lucky enough to work from home so thankfully it's one less stress to worry about.


----------



## futurephotos

Kate - good for you! you don't need to use opk's just trust your body :) I think it will be good for you to take the stressful parts out of trying. Wish you the best with getting your debt paid down - I think that is really smart. I work full time at my own business, but since it is unpredictable and not steady income I also work part time seasonally and it helps to stock up in savings for slower times. 

What's frustrating me right now is how expensive all my Dr. bills are getting even though I have good health insurance. The thing that sucks is for as much as I'll end up paying toward the deductible this year I probably won't meet it and will end up starting from scratch again next year anyways. If only all of this could be contained within 1 year instead of bridging two!!! I hate that it all ends up basically being out of pocket anyways!

I'm trying not to let our debt get me down either - I figure if we were waiting to be financially perfect first, then we'd never have kids! lol.

Daisy- I've gotten my positives as early as CD24 (but my cycle can vary from 24-28 days). 

Mon - I love your wedding pic, very pretty!

Welcome Ayclobes! 

Brooke- you should be Oing soon! Good luck!

As the day has worn on I'm feeling really weird again - sort of like I have previous times before I've gotten my bfp's - trying not to think about it yet and get my hopes up, but I just feel pg today.


----------



## kgriffin

That's great that your opk's are getting darker!

and i agree future - if we ever waited until we were financially "ready" we would be in our 50s! Hah, just try to take everything day by day. 

I bet dh will be happy when i tell him my revelation, he wants to have a baby really bad, but he will be happy that im taking some of the stress off of him, and he knows its for the best, still hoping to get my 2011 bfp anyways :)


----------



## Brookegarrett

Kate ur better than i am..i cant wait any longer..my baby is 3 and im gettin no younger...and HUBBY will be 30 the 2nd of August...so we are ready...Good luck future hope u get a BFP....


----------



## kgriffin

30 is still very young!! and trust me, im not better than you, or anyone, im probably just in much more debt lol. (without a mortgage!)


----------



## Brookegarrett

Ronnie believes hes gettin very old...so he wants to conceive in the next year...


----------



## futurephotos

Brooke - my DH is 31 (I'm 27) and we're just getting started for #1. You've got lots of time still!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yup, still lots of time. I just turned 35 and it's the first time I have felt pressured by the ole time clock lol!

By the way, thanks for the sweet comment Futurephotos. = )


----------



## kgriffin

you certainly don't look 35~~~~ :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Awww, thanks. That was actually taken when I got married 9 years ago but I do still look a lot like that, just about 15 lbs. heavier :blush: lol!


----------



## kgriffin

I got married in october and im 15 lbs heavier lol. damn weight, :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, TTC is not good for your weight I think. I just finished a small bowl of ice cream with chocolate syrup and it was yummmmmy!


----------



## Brookegarrett

I was overweight when I got married I've not really changed.. I'm hoping to lose some though


----------



## Mon_n_john

You know what works great? The Dukan diet. Basically no carbs. Even if you just do it for 4 days you can lose like 4 lbs. Very fast and effective! Just make sure to only do it once in a while, your body needs carbs to stay healthy. A few days without it every now and then is ok though. Of course, as always, as your dr. first. = )


----------



## Brookegarrett

My baby is at her dads so me n Rae r having a girls night just me n her


----------



## DaisyBee

Kate, I didn't use opks when I got pregnant the 2nd and 3rd time. I was much more relaxed about it but also just guessed at when I should o based on timing and cm. I didn't start opks back up til after the 2nd miscarriage and thats just cause the 2nd miscarriage made me a bit crazy :wacko: LOL

I am a sahm and am lucky dh works long hours(not under hiscontrol) and earns enough that I can. I don't plan to return to work til after a baby # 2 is out of newborn stage.

As for the age.... Dh just turned 36 and I m 32. he's not feeling like a spring chicken anymore!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Lol dh really is afraid of being the" old parent" so he's really wantin to get preggo asap.. I work as a nurse my hubby wants me to stay home but nursing is my passion so I feel need to help others n this is my way of doin it.. Sounds corny huh lol


----------



## DaisyBee

Doesn't sound corny at all. I am a daycare provider and feel the same. I love it. I had a very tough pregnancy with Megan. I have borderline high bp which I've had forever and it runs in my family. Well they didn't want to give me meds for it. I was advised to stop working mid pregnancy. I was induced at 37 weeks. She was a high needs baby and it would have been exhausting and not fair to anyone if I would have worked during those first 6 months. Then when I was ready to start up again we decided get pregnant and to move to a different town. We decided it would be silly to start up again when I assume I would be only working a few months- it's not fair to the kids or the parents. I miscarried the day before we moved. So then miscarriage number 2. I miss daycare and if not for wanting another baby so soon I would be working.


So in other news I got a faint bfp this morning! It was so faint though. It was on one of my frer's. Even though I wasn't going to use them yet- I couldn't hold out! So now I'm still in the waiting game. It did come up within the timeframe and was for sure pink. So now I have to wait and see if it gets darker by the weekend.


----------



## mirage25

I've missed so much! I got freakn job now so I cant stalk the cite anymore...lol..

Hows everyone?! Me, i'm trying 2 figure out these opks! Saturday I had a faint line then sunday I had a line that came out of nowhere!! I think it was pretty dark, but im not "suppose" 2 O until 2day! Now its back 2 faint, but i'm just now getting my usual O symptoms 2day! Me & dh started bd'ing on thursday so hopefully something sticks!


----------



## DaisyBee

May after my miscarriage I had only faint lines then bam a strong line one day..... No progression at all. Sounds like you should be covered!


----------



## EMC0528

Hi guys :hi:

I just can't keep up!

Kate I'm glad you are taking a more relaxed approach. We did that this month and I can't even tell you what CD I'm on. I think I'm due for AF sometime this weekend or early next week. I'm much more relaxed.

Mirage I'm glad you're still around! I missed you!

I'm gonna have to go through these posts with a fine tooth comb to catch up! I was sick for a few days, I lost 5.2lbs literally over night...I'm glad that flu bug is gone!


----------



## futurephotos

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
DAISY!!! Yay! So happy for you :) You're making me so anxious to test now!
I think I'll do it tomorrow morning (12DPO). Wish me luck everyone!

Hi Mirage! I was just thinking that it had been a long time since we'd heard from you. How's it going?

EMC - glad that you're over your flu bug- that's no fun.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wow Daisy, congrats! I SO hope your BFP continues to darken!!!


----------



## EMC0528

DAISY!!! I'm so super happy for you!!!

fx'd it is dark by the weekend but a faint BFP is still a BFP!


----------



## DaisyBee

Thanks girls! I'm a nervous wreck though! Besides the faint line I'm just nervous being pregnant after 2 miscarriages. Ya know? I think I won't really be excited til after 6 weeks has past. Ist miscarriage I started bleeding and lost lo exactly at 6 weeks. 2nd miscarriage I started spotting at exactly 6 weeks and lost lo a few days later. 

One day at a time!! I'm telling myself that!

:hugs:


Good luck on your testing tomorrow future. FX for you!!! :dust:


----------



## mirage25

I missed u 2 EMC! Looks like we both got some catching up to do..lol! I'm glad ur better, that flu sound horrible!
Futurephotos, everything is good! Glad 2 b working again! I just figured out I been drinking 2 much water(my job is n a factory with no air!) when I tested on mon & tues thats y my opk was faint! Sunday & today were dark with not much water n my system...lol! So 2day is my big day! 

Fingers crossed for u futurephotos & Daisy u too! That line will b darker this wknd!! I know it's hard not 2 b a nervous wreck but u said it best "1st day at a time"

Do I count 2day as 1dpo or start 2morrow? 
I missed u all! I have wed & thur off so that'll b my catch up times! Lol


----------



## Brookegarrett

Nia.. I missed u doll glad u came to check in... Daisy o hope it's the start of a h&h 9 for u.. I'm still waitin to o so I'm waitin :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm in the same boat Brooke, waiting to
O. I'm on cd 14 and got what looks to be a practically + opk today. Problem is I only have 2 ic opks left! I hope I o soon.


----------



## futurephotos

I picked up my progesterone prescription today so I'll have it if I test positive tomorrow. I know FMU is best - especially when testing before AF is late. Part of me really wants to test tonight when I get home though. This will be a long night until morning! I'm still feeling yucky today - so I'm hoping it is a good sign! Tomorrow, please get here soon!!!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well just bd to keep urself covered mon n john. Good luck future with ur testing!!! im hoping to keep getting darker OPKs...so i can hopefully catch the egg this cycle...im rather worn out today..idk y...but anyways Good Luck LADIES!!!


----------



## Paige.Br

I feel so sorry for your loss. Anyway, I am glad that you are on your next attempt now. Well, thats good. Keep exercising your odds of getting a successful pregnancy. Hope to hear BFP soon. Wishing you towering lucks :cloud9:


----------



## kgriffin

hey ladies,

wow, lots has happened since yesterday when i checked in! daisy cant wait to hear your updates, i hope everyone in this thread gets their bfp very soon, 

thnking of everyone!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Nothing new here so far.. Keep us updated :)


----------



## futurephotos

Good morning everyone,
I took a test - BFN. It's early still, so we'll see in a few more days if AF comes or I get a different result.


----------



## heavyheart

oh i really hope everyone gets their bfp soon. I have no idea where in my cycle iam but i did have ewcm last week. I promised myself i wouldnt over think ttc we are meant to be ntnp but i think iam more on the trying. :winkwink: felt a bit queezy earlier then had a bowl of ice cream with toffee sauce, (i dont relly like ice cream) see there iam looking into things. All i know is that i miscarried 4/7/11 and lightly spot bleed till 18/7/11 and we have:sex: pretty much constant every other day and sometimes twice a day:blush: Iam so so soooo hoping i get my sticky bean this month as iam sure u all feel the same.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and :dust: to all you fabby ladies. 

You are all strangers but give me such support knowing we are all going through this time together and i thank each and everyone of you :hugs:


----------



## kgriffin

good luck heavyheart, its hard not to symptom spot! Sounds like you are more than covered with your bd action :)

I suppose I will be ovulating in about a week, not that I am thinking about it or anything hah.

I have been off site this week with so many meetings, its been great to be away from my office, tomorrow Im in there all day so i will have to play some serious catch up while I can.

In other news, the weather looks great today, finally Vancouver gets some "summer" like weather!


----------



## ayclobes

futurephotos - Thanks! I had to have 3 recurrent miscarriages (even though they were all early...within the 4.5 - 5 wk time frame...) before my dr would give me progesterone. && my name is Ashlie :)

My dh is 26, (27 in january) and he's taking ttc//miscarriages harder than i am.. August 15 with be 2 years ttc..i know its not as long as some of you, but its tough either way.


----------



## Brookegarrett

Opks r still negative... Thinkin bout ntnp..


----------



## futurephotos

Welcome HeavyHeart. I'm sorry for your loss. GL with this next round of BD!

Ashlie - I'm thankful that my DR. has prescribed me progesterone after 2 mc at 5 wks. I'll see if it will help a 3rd pg stick! I'm sorry that it is taking so long for you. Let me know how being on progesterone works for you. 

Kate - hope you get to spend some time outdoors if it is nice today!


----------



## heavyheart

thank you futurephotos i also iam sorry for your loss :hugs 

haha yeah iam doing good with all the baby dancing i guess thats all i can do and alot of it as i dont know where in my cyle iam. Iam just hoping its been enough to catch my egg if i ovulated. Time will tell:thumbup:
i really hope you get your bfp!!! i have a feeling you will and its going to show on your next test today was just a bit early 

:hug:


----------



## kgriffin

Brooke - your ticker says you're still like a week away from o so that is why your opks are negative still right? Keep your head up and keep using your opks, atleast for a week, then ntnp if you want!

Future - i drove all over the vancouver area today for meetings, so i was outside sort of enjoying the weather lol, i ate my lunch outside, that must count for something!!


----------



## mirage25

Hello & welcome 2 the new ladies! Sorry 4 your losses. I pray we all get those bfp soon & have a h & h 40 weeks!

2day is my official O day! That damn test line is finally darker than the control line! Yay! Meijer & the dh have been bd'ing twice a day since friday! Lol...i'm all bd out but we're gonna go at it 1 more time 2day! Then the tww begins!


----------



## DaisyBee

Mirage..... 2ce a day! More energy than me and dh LOL. FX for you!

Welcome new girls!

Brooke....are your opk's usually positive this early? How long are your cycles? You just finished af right? I wouldnt think you would O til next week.

Future..... So sorry about the negative test...but agree maybe just too early for your test to be positive. I seem like I implant earlier than some. FX hugs.....thinking positive thoughts for you!

My test was still faint this morning. It showed up right away but still not dark enough to make me not nervous. I hope they start getting darker.

I'm in a predicament with my brother. He is getting married oct 1st and I am a bridesmaid. They want to order bridesmaid dresses this weekend. So I had to tell them I'm pregnant although I didn't want to....feel like I'm almost jinxing it. Well the dresses they want are all very waisted. No empire lines. How do you explain to a bride and your brother that I am going to have issues fitting well into one of those dresses? So it makes me almost feel bad that we are pregnant(maybe?) I haven't even really felt like we are pregnant with these light tests and yet have to order a dress based on that fact? I'd be 13 +weeks. Ughh not what I wanted to deal with tonight!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Daisy, it sounds like you need a blood test to confirm before you buy an expensive dress.


----------



## kgriffin

Agreed, those things cost a fortune
there was a pregnant bridesmaid in my brothers wedding and it was super cute with a 3 month bump, it was small and beautiful really, they had to alter her dress but it was no big deal, def. worth getting your bloof d work done.


----------



## Brookegarrett

Idk. Cycle has been wack lately.. I had a 12 day cycle then a 25 day cycle.. I start using opks from cd 1.. Since my cycles r all over the place I nvr know... I just don't wanna miss it.. Good luck nia hope u catch tha egg.. Daisy I'd def get blood work done.. Future it's so hot here in tx we go out in the am n around 7-8 at night.


----------



## DaisyBee

Think maybe the 12 day cycle was a fluke? I wouldn't think you would have o'd then.

My lines are getting darker! I would say it's my bfp now LOL it's not faint anymore. Do you still think I should get blood work? The thing too when I miscarried my levels were fine at first. They even doubled. Then between then and 6 weeks something happened and they either stopped going up or came crashing down. Dh and I kind of said we would rather not do early bloodwork this time. It's obviously doesn't help predict if the bean is ok or not. I'll try to get a pic of my test posted sometmime later.

Am going to call Someone to see if altering it will be possible and call the company and talk to them about specifics about the dress. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mon_n_john

That's so great Daisy! Congrats!!! Well, if it were me I would definately go have blood work done but then I again I am under the care of a specialist and have a history of several mcs so I need to be monitored closely. You need to do what is right for you.


----------



## futurephotos

Good morning.

Daisy - at least the wedding is somewhat close to now- your bump won't be as big so a dress wouldn't need as much alteration. There would be a big difference if the wedding was 7 months from now!

The thing that is interesting for me is that if I get pregnant next month or the few following I'd be due right in the middle of the peak wedding season. I'm a photographer and photograph weddings (amongst the usual family portraits at my studio)- I just booked a wedding in the beginning of May -so the 2012 ones are starting to come in. I worry that I'll have more booked before finding out what my EDD will be and will need to cancel on people or find other people to cover for me if they're close to delivery time :( 
Most of my life is so scheduled and planned out that the unknowns and unexpected parts of pregnancy will really throw me for a loop.

Anyways - no worries yet, my test this morning was still negative. This time I used a FRER. So - I'm thinking maybe because of the MC last mo. I didn't O this month, or that our timing was off since I didn't have a period to base my calculations from. I hope AF will come soon so we can start on a fresh cycle again.


----------



## TxMom2Be

Let me take a minute (or a few sentences) to introduce myself - My name is Ashley and I had my first mc ealier this week. Since then I've done LOTS of reading and I've found this forum to be very uplifting! My OB said that I can expect my next AF in 3ish weeks, so it sounds like I'm a little behind most of you, but DH and I are eager to start ttc, again! (I conceived the first time immediately after getting off the pill, hopefully it happens as fast this time around too!)

How long did you ladies wait to start ttc after your mc?

How long did it take you to get your first visit from AF post-mc?

BEST of LUCK to all of you TTC!


----------



## DaisyBee

Future ....sorry the test was negative! :hugs: hopefully next month will be your month! It makes sense what you are saying about the unplanned part of pregnancy. That you'll have to work around it with your job. I find it a little ironic that people are booking you already for next may and my brother and his fiancé just ordered their invitations yesterday and no dresses yet. Although I guess they have a caterer and photographer! They moved from Arizona to Iowa recently and she was finishing her masters so wedding got put on the back burner. I am a planner and my brother is a procrastinator! LOL

Dh and I aren't seeing a sepecialist yet and the ob's I saw didn't run any tests and weren't ok with putting me on progesterone. They really aren't going to be helpful or refer me unless I have a 3rd miscarriage. (knock on wood!!!!) since my beta's doubled anyway last tieand I then felt like everything must be ok and then miscarriage anyway. Dh would like to try to make this more of a normal pregnancy. No early scans( which that I dont aree with)! no blood work,etc and go in at 8 weeks at normal time. I get his point.... This early part is so stressful anyway and really there is nothing that they would do to intervene anyway. Later pregnancy is stressful enough for us anyway!

Welcome ashley.... I'm so sorry for your loss. First miscarriage I got af after 4 weeks, 2nd was after 5. My dr said typical is 4-6 weeks. We waited from dec til march to try, and from end of April to July to try but the dr said we were ok to try after 1 af.


----------



## Brookegarrett

Welcome Ashley i am living in texas as well..I have been TTC since April... had a mc in May...I hope u have tons of luck with tryin to get a sticky bean...As for me..my OPKs are gettin slightly darker..so im gonna continue to use them....


----------



## Brookegarrett

Here is a pic of my OPKs..yes i am a an addict..my husband tells me all the time...How long do you think i am from O?
 



Attached Files:







brookephone.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kgriffin

hey ash,

my af came right on schedule after my early mc, and we started ttc again after my first af, but i became ermm...obsessive about ttc, so im trying not to be like that now,. i no longer temp or take any opks or whatever, so i suppose more of a ntnp approach.
im sorry to hear of your loss , but youve come to the right place for support.


----------



## kgriffin

wow brooke, thats a lot of tests~! looks like you will o in about 48 hours or so


----------



## Brookegarrett

so continue to test? im still temping but my temps are ALL over the place.. they look like an EKG strip..its horrible:( idk whats wrong with this crazy body


----------



## DaisyBee

My tests would get much darker than that - a day or 2 of almost as dark as the control - then 1-2 days of being darker than the control. (this month was 1 day darker, with megan it was 2 days darker). Do you get them that dark or just as dark as the control line or not quite?

Was going to put up my tests from the past 3 days but had second thoughts. I dont want to hurt anyones feelings so may put them up in the hpt galary and if you want to see you can go in there to see but they wont be right in your face here. :hugs:


----------



## Brookegarrett

Ive nvr used these before...with my other brands they got dark as or darker...but idk with these tests.. i just started testin at CD2 to make sure.


----------



## DaisyBee

Did they come with directions? Mine did and said as dark or darker than the control line. Are you bding now anyway or no?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Brooke, I use the exact same tests. I can post a pic if you want so that you can see what a positive would look like. Does anybody know how to post a pic here? It seems it is asking for a link to a pic on the web but I have it on my computer, not the web.


----------



## Brookegarrett

did u go to the " go advance button on the bottom of the comment box?


----------



## Brookegarrett

I dont think O is too close i figure probably tuesday or wednesday but hey we can practice for now anyways:)


----------



## DaisyBee

Advanced and then manage attachments and then search in your computer for the location.

DH & I were dtd every other day when my opks looked like that. We didnt start doing everyday til they were darker.


----------



## Mon_n_john

DaisyBee said:


> Advanced and then manage attachments and then search in your computer for the location.
> 
> DH & I were dtd every other day when my opks looked like that. We didnt start doing everyday til they were darker.

Oh!  I get it now, now I know how to do it, thank you!!! :flower:

I'll show you you are not the only one with an OPK addiction Brooke LOL!


----------



## DaisyBee

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/687912-10-11-12-dpo-first-response.html

There is the link to my hpts. 

LOL - no your not the only obsessed one - my bathroom looked the same a few weeks ago!


----------



## kgriffin

thanks for posting your pic daisy! Sweet of you to not want to hurt anyones feelings in here, but we all support you and of course are all thrilled for you :)


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Ashley! My first MC I bled for about 6 weeks. We waited 1 cycle until AF came again as the Dr. recommended. Then were pg again that next cycle. When I lost that one I only bled about a week, but my HCG had been a lot lower. Currently I'm in the cycle after that MC with no AF yet - we still tried this month anyways (instead of waiting). My tests have been negative though for this time - I think my body needed to recover anyways. I may not have Oed, or maybe our timing was off because of not having the period to go by. So now I'm just waiting for AF to come so I'll have a fresh start again. Sorry to hear about your loss, but glad you found us!


----------



## Mon_n_john

OK, I told you ladies I would post all this cycle's OPKs and here they are:

These are my IC OPKs
 



Attached Files:







IC OPKs.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mon_n_john

And these are my CBFM OPKS:
 



Attached Files:







CBFM OPKs.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mon_n_john

And finally, these are my FR OPKS:

In my opinion these are the ones that had the clearest and darkest results. Hope that helps!
 



Attached Files:







FR OPKs.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Brookegarrett

lol good i dont feel so bad now!! i figure ill probably O between sunday and tuesday...im gonna keep testing til then....CONGRATS DAISY ON UR BFP!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Brookegarrett said:


> lol good i dont feel so bad now!! i figure ill probably O between sunday and tuesday...im gonna keep testing til then....CONGRATS DAISY ON UR BFP!

Haha, I told you that you were not alone.


----------



## Brookegarrett

so you O'ed already? hope u catch that egg..fx for u!!!!


----------



## kgriffin

wow, thats a lot of opks lol, its so hard not to obsess when there is so much to obsess over!!!! not to mention trying to analyze all of those.
mom - opks must cost you a fortune!!!!!!

its the weekend, and did i mention its a LONG weekend, in Canada atleast :)


----------



## mirage25

Omg! Congrats daisy! Praying 4 a h &h 40 weeks!!


----------



## mirage25

I am 1dpo fingers crossed!! These will b the slowest 2 wks of my lift! Im officially opk crazy too! I did 15 sunday-thursday! Lol


----------



## mirage25

Hi ashley! Sorry 4 ur loss...me & dh started trying b4 af came.my doc said it was fine as long as I didn't have a d & c! It took af 4wks and a day 2 come but I O'd right on my usual schedule, so now I'm in the 2ww!

Best of luck 2 u!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Brookegarrett said:


> so you O'ed already? hope u catch that egg..fx for u!!!!

I don't know for sure, I think so. Let's see what tomorow morning temperature is and what FF thinks. I would venture to say I ovulated today.


----------



## Mon_n_john

kgriffin said:


> wow, thats a lot of opks lol, its so hard not to obsess when there is so much to obsess over!!!! not to mention trying to analyze all of those.
> mom - opks must cost you a fortune!!!!!!
> 
> its the weekend, and did i mention its a LONG weekend, in Canada atleast :)

The IC aren't bad at all, 25 of them for $5. The CBFM are more, but you have to use those with the monitor, so no choice there. And the First Response ones were 7 for $16 - 2 $2 coupons = $12 so not too bad LOL.


----------



## TxMom2Be

Thanks ladies for all of your support and kind words! Right now I'm just a roller coaster of emotions, I go from unaffected to crying to angry in a matter of hour, I'm assuming this is all "normal" considering what's going on with the hormones in my body (at least that's that I tell myself and DH)! 

I hope you all have a fabulous weekend, here in TX we were really hoping for some rain to come down on this drought that we've been experiencing this year, unfortunately storm "Don" has brought us sunshine! I'm thinking I'll take my book outside and soak up some of the rays and enjoy my last few days before I head back up to the school to prepare for the upcoming year!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Ashley I'm sorry for what ur goin thro I wnt thro the same roller coaster of emotions.. I'm in tx too and it's soo dry n hot.. My poor lil babies were with grandparents they went swimming without sunscreen so I'm doctoring sunburns... Hope u have a good wkend


----------



## futurephotos

No sign of AF yet today... if she doesn't come this weekend I'll test again next week. I'd really like to know what my body is up to!


----------



## kgriffin

future, when ar eyou expecting af?


----------



## Mon_n_john

How exciting future, fingers are crossed for you!

As for me, I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday since my temp went up this morning. However, I had a VERY positive OPK this morning. It was probably the most positive one yet, SO dark! Is it possible to have an LH surge for 3 days? Because I've had positive OPKs for 3 days now and I'm a bit confused.


----------



## Brookegarrett

I had 3 positives last month... Idk what that means


----------



## Mon_n_john

It's confusing isn't it Brooke? I took another one like an hour ago and another positive OPK, VERY positive. Oh what I wouldn't do to see an HPT of mine look that dark lol! I need two more days of temping to figure out if I ovulated already. The only thing I can figure is that I'm ovulating twice, I do that every now and then.


----------



## DaisyBee

Hi girls! 

I've been gone ...we were visiting my parents. I feel like af is going to show up. It's odd. Like I truly haven't accepted that I am pregnant?! Thank you all for all the support! :hugs: it means a lot. Tinking maybe I should change my ticker? Maybe it will help my mindset.

Mon... Oooh ovulating 2ce!!!! Sounds promising to me!

future...fx for you! Not out til af shows!

Ashley.... :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks Daisy, I'm excited too! 

And don't worry about feeling like AF is coming. Quite normal to have those crampy feelings in the beginning. I say why not, change your ticker. I know it's hard to accept and relax but it's OK to enjoy it my dear. = )


----------



## Brookegarrett

Yes it's very confusing opks seem to help me more my temps r ALL over the place so idk how accurate it will b... Daisy I say go for it Hun... Enjoy being a lil bean holder:) I hope to join u soon n hope everyone gets bfp soon! Future don't lose hope ur not out!!


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Kate,

It's a bit hard to say for sure because of the MC at the beginning of July, but if I think of and treat it as though that were my last "period", then I'd say that I was due on the 30th. (based on the start of the bleeding). I could probably be off a week if I were to count from the end of the bleeding though- so maybe AF will still be coming by next weekend. IDK!
The tests I took a few days ago were negative - but maybe they were just taken too early. It seems my 2ww may be like more of a 3ww. If AF doesn't show in the next few days I'll probably test again by Thursday or Friday. I'm still really hoping that she won't come because I'm pg and just don't know it yet. On the other hand if I'm not pg- then I'd rather she just get here so I can move on to a new month.


----------



## futurephotos

Mon-

If you ovulate twice in a month how likely is the chance you'd catch both eggies and have 2 babies? How do you feel about that if it happened?


----------



## mirage25

Hey ladies! I'm 3 dpo....when should I start trying 2 symptom spot? And what symptoms am I looking 4? Lol! I don't wanna go to the 2ww thread..lol..don't ask y,cause idk y!


----------



## bastetgrrl

futurephotos said:


> Hi Kate,
> 
> It's a bit hard to say for sure because of the MC at the beginning of July, but if I think of and treat it as though that were my last "period", then I'd say that I was due on the 30th. (based on the start of the bleeding). I could probably be off a week if I were to count from the end of the bleeding though- so maybe AF will still be coming by next weekend. IDK!
> The tests I took a few days ago were negative - but maybe they were just taken too early. It seems my 2ww may be like more of a 3ww. If AF doesn't show in the next few days I'll probably test again by Thursday or Friday. I'm still really hoping that she won't come because I'm pg and just don't know it yet. On the other hand if I'm not pg- then I'd rather she just get here so I can move on to a new month.

Future - how long were your cycles before your mc? I had a mmc at the beginning of July but my cycles were REALLY long before so I have no idea when to expect AF or to test. :shrug:

Did the dr test your levels to see when they got back to zero? I've been going every week for bloodwork so I figure if I conceive this month they'll see my levels going up. I guess we'll see...

Good luck and lots of sticky dust :dust:


----------



## Mon_n_john

futurephotos said:


> Mon-
> 
> If you ovulate twice in a month how likely is the chance you'd catch both eggies and have 2 babies? How do you feel about that if it happened?

That's a good question. I'm not sure how likely it is but my mother is a fraternal twin and she had fraternal twins during 1 of her 5 pregnancies.

I'm certainly not aiming for twins but if I did have them I would be OK with that. If it is one of each (boy & a girl or 2 girls) I would be ecstatic! I have 2 boys so I would love a girl. The twins would have to share a bedroom as we only have 1 spare bedroom left but we just bought a new car and it accomodates 6 passengers so at least I wouldn't have to change cars again LOL!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Aww two babies would b exciting! My baby which is 3 now was a twin I lost the other at 8 wks.. DH would love to have twins he talks about it all tha time


----------



## Mon_n_john

Aww, I'm sorry to hear you lost one of your little twins Brooke. 

They are so cute. I have a friend who has them but she is always SO tired, poor thing! At least I work from home so that would make things a bit easier if we wound up having them.


----------



## kgriffin

i thought i would never want twins, but now that im ttc, i think i would love them. dh has twins on his side of the family, who knows. on the other hand, if we had twins, going back to work would dbe silly because childcare would cost us a fortune, and we cant afford to live on one outcome, vancouver, BC is extremely expensive. 

in other news, glad its the wknd, hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Brookegarrett

well DH has twins on his side of the family and i have aunts who are twins...i dont care either way i can only have one more pregnancy..i have had two c-sections and my dr said after 3 sections my risks of dying in surgery goes up to 80%...so DH said this is it he cant risk that...


----------



## Mon_n_john

I totally understand your concerns Brooke. I have only had 1 c-section but am terrified of needing another one. My last one was an emergency and it was rather traumatic. I found a Dr. in my area that is willing to let me do a VBAC (vaginal birth after ceserean). Unfortunately his hospital is about an hour from my house so DH and I are actually considering renting a house or condo for the last month of my pregnancy just to be close to his hospital. I'll do my best to avoid another c-section.

Do you have a Dr. willing to let you attempt a vaginal birth?


----------



## mirage25

I'm so confused! According 2 opks I o'd last wk thursday...but I have cm 2day that usually accompanies O!! Im gonna b so sad if it didn't happen thursday..we bd from fri-thursday..non since then! Smh...im sad now


----------



## Mon_n_john

mirage25 said:


> I'm so confused! According 2 opks I o'd last wk thursday...but I have cm 2day that usually accompanies O!! Im gonna b so sad if it didn't happen thursday..we bd from fri-thursday..non since then! Smh...im sad now

Hmmm, don't be disapoointed yet dear. Do you have a link to your chart? Your temps should show if you O'd.


----------



## Brookegarrett

i wish i would O im tired of waitin lol why am i so impatient this month..i dread the TWW...i will go crazzzzzy good thing is tho i have NO hpts so i cant test yet


----------



## Mon_n_john

Patience Brookey, I bet you will O within 4-5 days. U are almost there!


----------



## Brookegarrett

I hope it holds out til Friday but I doubt it does I'm beginning to get cramps n my side n my cm is changing... Dh works nights so it makes it hard.. But i will have to just figure sumthin out....


----------



## TxMom2Be

Hang in there Brooke! 

Happy Monday!


----------



## futurephotos

bastetgrrl said:


> futurephotos said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kate,
> 
> It's a bit hard to say for sure because of the MC at the beginning of July, but if I think of and treat it as though that were my last "period", then I'd say that I was due on the 30th. (based on the start of the bleeding). I could probably be off a week if I were to count from the end of the bleeding though- so maybe AF will still be coming by next weekend. IDK!
> The tests I took a few days ago were negative - but maybe they were just taken too early. It seems my 2ww may be like more of a 3ww. If AF doesn't show in the next few days I'll probably test again by Thursday or Friday. I'm still really hoping that she won't come because I'm pg and just don't know it yet. On the other hand if I'm not pg- then I'd rather she just get here so I can move on to a new month.
> 
> Future - how long were your cycles before your mc? I had a mmc at the beginning of July but my cycles were REALLY long before so I have no idea when to expect AF or to test. :shrug:
> 
> Did the dr test your levels to see when they got back to zero? I've been going every week for bloodwork so I figure if I conceive this month they'll see my levels going up. I guess we'll see...
> 
> Good luck and lots of sticky dust :dust:Click to expand...

bastetgrrl,
They vary a bit. I have shorter cycles at 24 days and longer ones up to 28 days. I usually average right in between there. Since my 2 mc it seems like things have gotten a bit out of whack though. Now I don't really know what to expect anymore either! The last level I had taken was at 25. So they said they didn't need to monitor any more after that. I've taken 2 hpts since the last one that was my bfp- but both those were negative, So at least I know that if I see another bfp it's a new one and not anything left from the last time. Good luck to you too!


----------



## futurephotos

Mon-

That's good that you'd be ok with twins. They run in my family. My grandmother was a twin. My mom was carrying twins, but lost them around 6 mo. I guess it could happen to me. I'd be a little nervous about it though. It's hard enough to take care of one infant, much less 2 or more! I'd accept it if it happened and find a way to make it work, but really one at a time is what I'd prefer. :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

I don't blame you at all Future, very logical thinking! And it does bring a lot of complications. Of the twin boys my mom had only 1 survived and that is a miracle. They were born at around 6 months gestation and one only lived a few hours or so. My poor mom, I don't know how she managed to get through that.

I've never really imagined myself with twins though, it's never been a part of my future hopes but whatever God is kind enough to bless me with I will be happy.


----------



## futurephotos

My boobs are really sore today!!! Ouch! It started last night and is getting worse. It's rare for my boobs to hurt before my period (not saying it NEVER happens, just isn't one of my normal signs before she comes). On those occasions it is usually only when touched. Right now there's no pressure on them and they still hurt. So I'm not sure whether I should just think it's because AF could show her face soon or if it could be a pg sign this time. It's making me sooo uncomfortable! They've never been this painful before. Does anyone usually get sore boobs each month?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Funny you should ask Future, my boobs are a bit sore today but only when I press on them. And yes, some cycles I get very sore boobs. It's due to the increase in progesterone. I actually have to start taking my prog. suppository here in a couple of days and when I do that my boobs get huge and very sore!


----------



## kgriffin

hey ladies,

how are we all doing today? it feels great to be off work today, i feel super emotional today, dont know why. dh left to go to the gym and i was crying asking him not to go lol


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks mon! 
I never knew that progesterone is what caused that to happen. That makes me feel really excited actually! I have low progesterone, so that's probably why I don't regularly get that in my cycles. If I'm feeling it now maybe my body is finally kicking in and doing what it is supposed to do. I really hope it means I'm pg!! I think once of the causes of loosing my 2 pgs is because my progesterone didn't support them. If I find out I'm pg I'll be on a supplement for it too which hopefully will help it stick.

I also feel like a lead weight today - just dragging, feel like I can hardly move and no energy. I turned on the tv around 11:00 and layed down to watch a show, but 11:30 my eyelids were droopy, so I figured I'd close my eyes for commercials. That worked for a while- then I don't know when I actually fell asleep. I woke up around 1:10. I must have gotten a little over an hour I figure. I'm not mentally tired, my eyes aren't tired anymore, but my body still doesn't want to move. I feel so blah.


----------



## heavyheart

hi futurephotos those sound strongly like my early pregnancy symptoms that ive had will every pregnancy in particular the agony boobs even when your not touching them so fingers crossed you test and get your bfp!! :thumbup: Iam also having symptoms but trying not to get my hopes up :hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

kgriffin said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> how are we all doing today? it feels great to be off work today, i feel super emotional today, dont know why. dh left to go to the gym and i was crying asking him not to go lol

aw :hugs::hugs: your not alone with that, i had one of those days yesterday and it was awful, i find sundays hard i try not to think but every sunday i think i would have been a week further on and it makes me sad, should have been 17wks yesterday. Did not help at all that my close friend/next door neighbour poped in for a visit who happens to be 29wks pregnant. I picked myself up today and gutted out all of my upstair so made me feel positive and i just tell myself hopefuly wont be long till i get my bfp. 

I hope your feeling a bit better today:hug: one day at a time is what ive learned xx


----------



## futurephotos

Well, based on my sore boobs and tiredness... when do you ladies think I should test again? I took one on July 27th and 29th- those were negative. I thought I'd have AF by now - my guess was the 30th. It's hard to say because the mc - so I could be a week off on everything. If AF is due next weekend instead - what would be the earliest day I should test this week?? I don't want to waste them and would rather get AF than see another negative. Reading on here is making me obsess about poas!! lol :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

futurephotos said:


> Thanks mon!
> I never knew that progesterone is what caused that to happen. That makes me feel really excited actually! I have low progesterone, so that's probably why I don't regularly get that in my cycles. If I'm feeling it now maybe my body is finally kicking in and doing what it is supposed to do. I really hope it means I'm pg!! I think once of the causes of loosing my 2 pgs is because my progesterone didn't support them. If I find out I'm pg I'll be on a supplement for it too which hopefully will help it stick.
> 
> I also feel like a lead weight today - just dragging, feel like I can hardly move and no energy. I turned on the tv around 11:00 and layed down to watch a show, but 11:30 my eyelids were droopy, so I figured I'd close my eyes for commercials. That worked for a while- then I don't know when I actually fell asleep. I woke up around 1:10. I must have gotten a little over an hour I figure. I'm not mentally tired, my eyes aren't tired anymore, but my body still doesn't want to move. I feel so blah.

Future, I feel exactly the same, SO tired SO sleepy! I just want to crawl into bed. When I got pregnant in June I felt just like this so I kind of have a feeling something may be up. My boobs don't hurt, they are just a teeny bit achey.

As for progesterone I decided I'm going to start tomorrow morning at 5 DPO which is earlier than I have ever done it at. My earliest so far has been 10 DPO so I'm excited this will do the trick. Only problem is that it artificially raises your temp so you can't count on your chart too much at that point but oh well, thats OK.


----------



## Brookegarrett

well.. i started work today..and im so sleepy..my lil one stayed away til 230 am....im still waiting to O...my opks are gettin darker..not quite positive yet


----------



## TxMom2Be

I'm so happy for you ladies that are getting so close to O or TWW! I'm so anxious for my first post-mc visit from af, I've never wanted to see her so bad!


----------



## mirage25

:-( I don't have a chart & I don't temp.I just started using opks so I still don't know what all goes with it..lol


----------



## heavyheart

futurephotos said:


> Well, based on my sore boobs and tiredness... when do you ladies think I should test again? I took one on July 27th and 29th- those were negative. I thought I'd have AF by now - my guess was the 30th. It's hard to say because the mc - so I could be a week off on everything. If AF is due next weekend instead - what would be the earliest day I should test this week?? I don't want to waste them and would rather get AF than see another negative. Reading on here is making me obsess about poas!! lol :)

I know what you mean with not wanting another negative, i havent tested yet simply because i cant bare the thought of getting a neg. What ive promised myself was to get past my daughters birthday which is 7/8 (sun) and if still no af but strong pregnancy symptoms then i will test but if no strong symptoms i want to hold off till the schools go back which is 16th. Just to give myself markers.


----------



## Brookegarrett

Wel temps r low.. 96.9.. Still negative opks.. Waitin to O I figure it's close bc I am gettin cramps.. Good luck ladies!


----------



## futurephotos

HeavyHeart- that's a good idea, to make a timeline for yourself. 

I don't have any tests right now so I need to go buy some. I figure I can hold out a few more days if I don't let myself buy any - as soon as I do I know I'll want to use one right away! I'm going to try to wait until Thurs. morning, I think.

My boobs are still sore today. I even slept with a sports bra on, which I think helped some. It isn't as bad right now as yesterday, but we'll see if it gets any worse as the day progresses.


----------



## futurephotos

Oh, and I forgot to mention- my temp is still up this morning. 98.2. :) hoping it won't fall!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Brookegarrett said:


> Wel temps r low.. 96.9.. Still negative opks.. Waitin to O I figure it's close bc I am gettin cramps.. Good luck ladies!

Sounds like you are getting close Brooke!


----------



## Mon_n_john

futurephotos said:


> Oh, and I forgot to mention- my temp is still up this morning. 98.2. :) hoping it won't fall!!

Yay Future, that's a great sign!


----------



## kgriffin

morning ladies,

just got back from a visit with my obgyn, she suspects PCOS, she gave me 2 standing blood orders to check for pcos and to see if im ovulating. i need to wait a week for one, and 2 weeks for the other one.


----------



## futurephotos

Kate- I hope everything is ok! The waiting is so hard. FXed it isn't PCOS.

No AF for me yet. My boobs are still killing. Generally I feel yucky today. 
I just bought another pkg of 3 FRER tests. I think I'll take one tomorrow morning! Wish me luck!!


----------



## kgriffin

ahhh future!! I can't wait until tomorrow!! POAS NOW! lol


----------



## futurephotos

Kate - I really want to too! But I figure FMU would be best. I really want to see what it will say... I'm still worried it could be too early to try (if AF is due this upcoming weekend). GAHHH!


----------



## Mon_n_john

What CD are you future? I'm starting to get a real good feeling about you. I say POAS now! LOL


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Mon-

IDK for sure. MC started on July 3rd and was done by the 9th/10th. If I count from the beginning of bleeding - then I'm on day 31. If I count from the end of the bleeding, then I'm only on 24.

My usual cycles are between 24-28 days - but the mc is probably throwing it off. My last true period was May 30th with positive hpt on June 22nd and 27th. MC started at 5 weeks though - so that one was lost.

I tested last week with FRER on July 27th and 29th - those were negative. Haven't tested since.

So I'm not sure if AF is a few days late... of if she's coming by this weekend. After my first mc in April - AF showed up right on target. To me it seems like it is taking longer this time... but I could also be pg because we kept trying (unlike last time when we waited the 1 cycle like Dr. recommended).


----------



## kgriffin

we are bad influences future, don't test until you're ready. Fx for you of course.


----------



## Brookegarrett

well i got an almost positive so i figure tomorrow or thursday ill get a positive ..today is DHs bday..but we havent had ANY alone time..we will definately BD tomorrow and thursday:)


----------



## futurephotos

Brooke - happy b-day to your DH! Wouldn't it be cool if you two conceived on his birthday? :) My DH and I both have our birthdays a week apart in June and we thought it was the best present ever to find out we were pregnant again (now if only we'd get to keep one!)


----------



## mirage25

Fingers crossed kate! I'm not claiming pcos...everything will b fine! Ugh..hopefully it's a speedy 2wks! Lol...y does everything take 2wks..y not 2 days! Smh!

Future I'm so anxious 4 u 2 poas..lol! But hold out long as u can!


----------



## Brookegarrett

I am really hoping we get pregnant this month bc if not we have to wait out the nxt two months bc we already have 4 bdays in June n July so we can't afford another June bug.. Fx for u future.. And I'd love to conceive this month Kate.. Nia the tww is horrid cuz u r so on edge n just wanna know


----------



## futurephotos

I know the longer I can wait then the better my chances are of there being enough hormone to detect (unless AF does come first) - Ideally I wouldn't test until next week... but I'm wanting to know so bad right now I don't think I can make it that many more days. As of right now I'm planning on testing with FMU tomorrow...

It was weird, last night I had a dream and woke up crying, could remember everything about it and just kept crying for a while. I've never cried in the middle of the night because of a dream before.


----------



## kgriffin

Hmmm. thats strange future, im looking forward to checking in with you in the morning, fx for you :)

how is everyone feeling this month? Is this a positive feeling month for everyone? I am not temping this month or using opks, im taking it easy, but at the same time, i feel stressed because i dont know if i ovulated, dr gave me some blood orders for cd23 and cd3 as well. hopefully i will learn more about whats going on.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Future did you test yet? I'm dying to know!

Kgriffin, I'm pretty positive about this month. I'm scared to get excited because no one likes to be disappointed but in a way, I feel at peace at the moment.


----------



## futurephotos

Yeah... even though I had a bad feeling about it even before I did it. BFN again!
My temp this morning is down some to 97.6
I figure I'll be seeing the witch soon :(


----------



## kgriffin

it wil be good to get af though future, probably best to have a cycle between right, nice healthy start i hope. 

mon - glad you are feeling positive, keep up that attitude :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

I agree with kgriffin. I didn't get period right after my mc last month but honestly, I was relieved. I like the idea of being on a fresh new cycle before getting pregnant.


----------



## futurephotos

It's true - I just wish my body didn't put me through all these "symptoms" each month - when it turns out that I'm not pregnant. I wish there was more that I could do to take my mind off of wanting a baby so bad. It's not much fun anymore.


----------



## ayclobes

ugh..im tired of this. I think i had another chemical..but im not totally sure b/c the tests i took could have been evaps..but sure enough i feel af today. I though it was here yesterday b/c i felt like it was..but it wasnt. We're offically NTNP until further notice..we need to concentrate on gettin rid of our debt..dave ramsey money makeover here we come.


----------



## kgriffin

i hear ya on the debt ayclobes, are are kind of ntnp as well. cant help but obsess though, im glad i have no tests in the house lol. i have nausea today but i havent ovulated yet/not sure i will so thats how accurate these "pregnancy" symptoms are.


----------



## ayclobes

kgriffin-- I took a couple tests yesterday and they were faint..but i didnt think anything of it b/c i just figured it was a fluke..or an evap. well it had to have been something b/c today is cd1 it stinks..but oh well. We need to focus on other things..which led us to ntnp


----------



## mirage25

Ugh..guess we'll b trying/ntnp next month..idk what my body is doing idk if o'd when I thought I did or not..im still getting positive opks! I swear the 1st time I got pregnant we bd 1 time around the time I thought I was fertile! I think we're gonna ntnp...I'm tired of obsessing & analyzing everything! Good luck ladies!


----------



## TxMom2Be

Happy Hump Day! 

I need your opinions - I went for my first post-mc appointment today and my OB restated that she recommends we wait 3-6 months before ttc again. I (we) am torn. :shrug: I had a natural mc at 5 weeks with bleeding for only one day and spotting for another. Therefore compared to those who mc when further along or have to have a D&C, my body has been able to recover fairly quickly. 

How long did you OB recommend you wait to ttc after your mc? How long did you wait? 

We're really wanting to start ttc again as soon as af makes her first visit. :huh:

Thanks in advance for your advice/input!


----------



## kgriffin

sounds like we are all in the same boat in terms of getting sick on the over analyzing, perhaps a more relaxed approach will be just what we need in order to get our bfps, if this is in my head 24/7 does this count as "relaxed" lol


----------



## kgriffin

tx mom - i had an early m/c as well, which i did naturally, doctor said to wait one cycle, (family doctor, emergency room doctor, as well as my obgyn) so i think its safe to start after af shows, did your doctor say a reason why you should wait that long?


----------



## futurephotos

TxMom-

I've had 2 early mc at 5 wks. The Dr. each time has recommended we wait 1 cycle until your period comes again.

We followed that advice after the 1st mc and were pg right away again (after the 1 mo wait).. Then when we lost that one this time we didn't wtt at all and just kept going.
I'm still waiting for my period to come. I'm beginning to doubt I'm pg again (with no period between) though. 

Honestly I think it's up to you - you know your own body best.


----------



## TxMom2Be

Thanks Future! My DH agrees too - I just have a strange feeling like my OB is going to be "disappointed" or "unhappy" with me for not following her recommendations. I don't know why I feel that way, she has been nothing but supportive and kind throughout the mc......perhaps it's just me always wanting to please others? Either way, I'm anxiously waiting for af so I can then count the days until I O!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I can't imagine why she said to wait so long TxMom. I could never wait that long and unless she has a medical reason for making that suggestion then 1 cycle should be fine.


----------



## mirage25

Hi Txmom, I know how u feel about not waiting! My ob told me that we could try as soon as we like even b4 af came as long as my beta lvls were below 5.I say wait 4 ur 1st af & go 4 it! She said there is no reason 2 wait unless u got a d & c.Best of luck 2 u!


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi txmom

My Dr told us to wait 3 months after the first miscarriage (naturally at 5 weeks). We waited just one month & got pregnant on the next cycle. Although had a suspected ectopic at 7 weeks & then miscarried. We have now waited 3 months and are TTC again. There seems to be mixed research on this and it doesn't appear that anyone knows the right answer. 

I'm so bummed girls - I should O next week but hubby is going to be away all week. He is a pilot so away a lot which just adds to the difficulty!


----------



## mirage25

:-( sorry Lily that sucks....u think if u bd enough till the day he leaves there could b a chance?!?


----------



## Brookegarrett

my OPK is still gettin darker..my CM is beginning to get watery and like EW...we Bd'd today and plan on doin the same tomorrow...so hopefully we r successful!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Updated OPK pic...im hoping to O soon:(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2178[1].jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lily_Hope

I don't like our chances Mirage - suspect I will O around Wed and he leaves first thing Monday.

I really feel like I need to chill out more - I am totally getting more obsessed with trying to get pregnant. My husband isn't handling it well either. Although he is much more relaxed than me and I know that me acting the way I have been is making it stressful for him. Just wish he would show that he wants this as much as me - he doesn't even think to ask when I'm ovulating...it's always me telling him which makes me feel like a nutcase around O time!

Blah - sorry just had to get that off my chest!


----------



## TxMom2Be

We're going to follow our heart and take the advice of you ladies who have been through it, now it's just a waiting game! :wacko:

*Brooke *- Good Luck in teh next couple of days, I hope you get a sticky bean!! :dust:

*Lily *- I hope you and your hubby find some time to :sex:, hopefully you can figure something out between his flying schedule!


----------



## bastetgrrl

TxMom - not sure why your dr would say to wait so long. Every dr seesm to have a different opinion on waiting. If I was going by my dr I would still be waiting and there is just no way. We were already told no :sex: a month before the mmc because of my trip to the ER and concerns. Once I was done bleeding we were back at it. We needed to feel close to each other again.

Good luck to you and as long as you are at peace with whatever you decide that is all that matters.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Woo hoo!! I do believe that I ovulated. :happydance: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/353497


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well I'm not really positive or negative this month.. Just kinda numb I don't wanna getmy hopes all up like i usually do so if i do fall preggo then I'll just b excited.. I am using opks but I'm not obsessing like last time.. I'm sorry future but don't give up.. Kate I figure I'll O in the next two days so we r bd'in.. I'm sorry nia doll it will happen remember u always tell me to stay positive lol mon.. How r u doin


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hello Brooke and all the other ladies! I am doing pretty good so far. The prog. has got me cooking, I am one hot momma LOL! When DH got out of bed this morning I was so happy because I was so hot, I finally cooled off for a bit. The prog. has my boobs looking much fuller too but I am not complaining about that haha.

Aside from that I have some funny cramps on my lower left side today. Sort of like pinching. I am also very tired and very sleepy. Not nauseaus at all, actually feel pretty hungry. HPT this morning was negative but that is no surprise, it's still so early. Only time will tell. To help pass the time I am going to call my RE's office to see if the have my immune blood test results yet.

Bastet, so happy to hear you Od! Woohoo!

Brooke, I see you are about to O yourself, how exciting!

Fingers crossed for all of us. I have a great feeling about August. I think we are going to have lots of BFPs!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Mon_n_john said:


> Aside from that I have some funny cramps on my lower left side today. Sort of like pinching. I am also very tired and very sleepy. Not nauseaus at all, actually feel pretty hungry. HPT this morning was negative but that is no surprise, it's still so early. Only time will tell. To help pass the time I am going to call my RE's office to see if the have my immune blood test results yet.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of us. I have a great feeling about August. I think we are going to have lots of BFPs!

Mon - keep us posted on your results from the immune blood test.

I'm definitely hoping and praying for lots of :bfp: this month!! [-o&lt;


----------



## futurephotos

Lily- I know what you mean. My DH works away during the week and is only home weekends. I'm on CD1 today - my most fertile days are going to be smack in the middle of the week when he isn't here. I think we'll do our best to cover the days leading up to when he leaves and then again when he's back - but I don't feel really great about our chances.


----------



## kgriffin

brooke - glad you are gearing up for o, next month my suggestion would be to not do opks until atlest cd10, its not worth the stress you put yourself through in the beginning of the month, it looks to me like you o right when you should, so you dont have to worry about missing it.


----------



## mirage25

Lily those r still good chances! If u bd sat-mon it can very well happen!! Just think how crazy would it b if it happened that way compared 2 when we bd on the actual day & it doesn't happen! Its worth a try..lol...let those little spermies hang out & wait 4 the egg!

I can totally relate 2 obsessing about getting pg! When u want it so bad its hard not 2! Far as hubby goes u know men don't always show the emotions we need or want them to show! How about this don't tell him when ur going 2 O...just seduce him when u know its time..lol! That may make it easier 4 both of u  and the 1 time u don't tell him when O day is coming he'll probly ask u about it!

Fingers crossed 2 u!!


----------



## DaisyBee

Hi everyone! So I havent been writing as I'm a total wreck! Can't get my head wrapped around pregnancy and am so worried. I know I will feel like this til after 6 weeks so have been trying to just stay busy and not think about it. My dr is giving me the brushoff as I actually called to see about blood work to ease my mind. He doesnt think it will show us anything as last time we did it and it looked fine. He wants to wait til 6 weeks and then we will know more. My hpts are dark but thinking about it... When I miscarried my betas were high enough to have dark tests as well. So feel like I'm in limbo. Not ready to admit to even myself that im pregnant.

just need some hugs and support!

Read through the past few pages to get caught up. :hugs: future...but I agree maybe ok that you have an af in between.


----------



## kgriffin

Daisy - i understand how you are holding off on the excitement, but my advance is to embrace this pregnancy, its in Gods hands now, what will be, will be. Personally, I think this pregnancy is going to go GREAT for you :) And I think down the line y ou will be upset you didn't embrace it in full from the start.

Im envious of your bfp, and I wish you the very best and I truely do feel like its going to be wonderful for you :)


----------



## futurephotos

ugh! Is today over yet? I'm getting tired of working! I'm really bored. My cramps are hurting bad - just took a midol. I hope it will kick in really soon!! Can we turn the clock ahead? Even just a little? Pretty please?


----------



## mirage25

Daisy :flower: I can c y u feel the way u do its all normal feelings! I do agree with everything Kate said though! Its in Gods hands so embrace it! I can understand not being overly excited but get a little excited:happydance: lol! Ur in my prayers for a healthy & happy 40wks!!! And that starts now young lady!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mirage25

Nooooo don't fast fwd the day! Lol..sorry future im off 2day & dreading going 2 work 2morrow! we can comprise..lol..we can fast fwd to when the midol kicks in!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Daisy I really sympathize with the way you are feeling. Frankly I have had so many miscarriages that I can't relax until I hear the heartbeat but it's OK to be happy and excited. I have a feeling everything is going to be just fine. Hugs!


----------



## kgriffin

you women are all so amazing, look at all this positive energy we are sending daisy's way! By the time she reads this, im sure she will be at least, a little excited!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sometimes that is all we have Kgriffin, eachother. I honestly don't know what I would do without the tremendous support I get from all of you. I don't really have anyone else I can talk to about TTC issues but when I come here it's almost better than being with family. I know you all understand. 

And I can tell this is a tight knit group. Even as we all start getting our BFPs we will still be here, rooting eachother on!


----------



## DaisyBee

Thanks girls ... You made me cry. I agree the support is so great. And it's hard to get other places as others have no clue what it's like. 

I know I am so lucky to be pregnant and know all of you are waiting and hoping and and praying for your own bfp. I don't know whats wrong with me. After the 1st miscarriage I was so sure it wouldnt happen again. When I got pregnant in march I was excited. We even told our parents as I was so sure lightning couldnt strike twice. Well then it did. And now im not assuming the worst but like I said feel in limbo til 6 weeks/heartbeat,etc. It's like I'm numb to it almost. 

I pray for you girls and your bfps and know it will be your time next! I'm here to cheer you on and will be there for you to remind you to try to be at least a little excited when the time comes. :winkwink:


----------



## Mon_n_john

There you go Daisy, smile and be happy!


----------



## Brookegarrett

well im having some major cramps on my right upper side so im figuring im bout to O...we have bd'd the last two days.im so tired lol...i kno i need to bd the next two days but i really dont kno if im up to it..work is draining me...
daisy- stay positive all will be ok:)i understand ur worry but try to enjoy it as well:)
nia- enjoy ur day off..i am ready for friday night cuz ill be off til monday..
kate- when willl u test? i will no longer use OPKs after this month...im just over the stress...
mon- when will u be testing so we can count down:)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oooo the cramps are such a good sign! If I were you I would muster the energy to BD, just have a quickie lol!

As for my testing I'm already testing lol. I have SO many ic that there is no reason not to test. Looking forward to testing tomorrow morning again!


----------



## mirage25

What dpo day is ok 2 start testing? Lol


----------



## Brookegarrett

hmm usually 10 dpo is what ive heard?


----------



## Brookegarrett

lol DH doesnt believe in "quickies" i wish he did...its a LONG drawn out thing..but im not complaining...just grouchy today..im sooo moody today..


----------



## DaisyBee

That is one good thing about the opks.... It gives you the ok to stop bding vs not knowing and then you feel like you should keep bding just incase. I got pregnant 2ce with oks and 2ce without. Cramping is a great sign! Good luck Brooke!


Mon... I test early too ... Too tempting not to with the tests in house! What's your earliest bfp?


----------



## bastetgrrl

HAHA I got a good laugh about the quickie comment. Thank GOD for quickies. :) We've been BDing every other day and I really wasn't feeling it tonight but DH knew it was THE NIGHT so he was ready and willing. And all I can say is thank GOD for quickies. LOL

And talking about testing early, I tested positive on dpo 9 and was SO shocked. I only took the test to get it out of my house so that I wouldn't be tempted to test on my bday. 

Since my dr still has me coming in for bloodwork I'm not buying any tests. Can't have those things in the house...too tempting! I think that I oed earlier this week so my next appt is in two weeks and I'll wait to see what happens then.

Good luck ladies. Lots of sticky dust :dust: for all of us!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

DaisyBee said:


> That is one good thing about the opks.... It gives you the ok to stop bding vs not knowing and then you feel like you should keep bding just incase. I got pregnant 2ce with oks and 2ce without. Cramping is a great sign! Good luck Brooke!
> 
> 
> Mon... I test early too ... Too tempting not to with the tests in house! What's your earliest bfp?

My earliest BFP was at 9 DPO which is just 3 days away! :happydance: I'm actually getting some significant cramping tonight. It was towards the ovaries earlier, right now it's toward the middle of my pelvic region.

I won't get too excited though because it could easily be the prog. giving me cramps. :dohh:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Brookegarrett said:


> lol DH doesnt believe in "quickies" i wish he did...its a LONG drawn out thing..but im not complaining...just grouchy today..im sooo moody today..

That's good, you're a lucky girl! DH likes to take his time too. Sometimes I get tired but most of the time it's a lot of fun. :haha:


----------



## kgriffin

Daisy, you're well within your right to be nervous, the 6 week mark will come and go very quickly im sure, even though it probably doesn't feel that way now. 

brooke - i wont test, no opks, and i am waiting until af is late, or atleast the day af should arrive, i just dont the energy to see another bfn. dh decided to go camping this weekend, i cant wait to get away for a few days, dh's family is coming to visit for a week, they will be staying with us, (with a 3 month old!) it will be hard not to be jealous of the baby.. but it will also be a looooooooooong week, we all know how having family in our home can be, our place is not big by any means, so squeezing 3 more in will be tough, so it will be nice to have time away before we commit to entertaining his fam


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well I truly just wish this year would end.. I have lost two big things in my life I lost our first baby together n I also failed out of RN school I have nvr made below a B in anything but with the wedding pregnant kids n work it was too much... I hope to go back one day.. I'm hopin maybe i can talk thehubby into a quickie good luck ladies:) Kate try to enjoy ur Fun wkend we may go to the zoo:)


----------



## TxMom2Be

Brooke - I'm sorry you've had such a hard year, hopefully 2012 will bring a happy and healthy bundle of joy for us all! :hug:

Mon - Good luck on your testing! :thumbup:

Luckily when I took my first hpt we were in Mexico on our destination wedding. Once all of our 25 guests had left (we stayed for an additional week) and af was late, it dawned on us to buy some tests, if you've been to Mexico you know there are pharmacy's on every corner! This time around I don't have a wedding and a gorgeous beach to distract me, but I think I'm still going to try to wait to test until I suspect af is late!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Brookegarrett said:


> Well I truly just wish this year would end.. I have lost two big things in my life I lost our first baby together n I also failed out of RN school I have nvr made below a B in anything but with the wedding pregnant kids n work it was too much... I hope to go back one day.. I'm hopin maybe i can talk thehubby into a quickie good luck ladies:) Kate try to enjoy ur Fun wkend we may go to the zoo:)

I'm so sorry Brooke, 2012 is going to be a great year hun, you'll see!


----------



## kgriffin

so camping plans fell through, people are so flaky sometimes, im new to this province and dh and i are always meeting other couples, but they are pretty flaky, and it can be frustrating, especially when your family lives on the other side of the country :(


----------



## Mon_n_john

OH MY GOD ladies, I just heard back from my RE's nurse. My test results are in for the immunity blood panel: My RIP test for CD 56-16+ ANK came back very high at 20.6. That is why I am having all these miscarriages! I finally have a reason!!! And there is a treatment, oh my god, I'm shaking. I don't know if to cry or laugh but I am so happy to have a reason.


----------



## futurephotos

Mon - that's great that you finally have an answer & thankfully it's treatable too! I'm excited that you'll get the help you need to have a sticky baby!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you future, I don't think I have ever been this happy. I finally know, I finally know. The treatment is IVIG which is immunoglobin therapy. I am sure it will be a fortune and insurance won't cover it but the success rate is 80%. I have such a great feeling everything is going to be OK now.

My next appt. with my specialist is on August 15th (she's on vacation now) and I can't wait to see her to get started!


----------



## heavyheart

Mon_n_john said:


> OH MY GOD ladies, I just heard back from my RE's nurse. My test results are in for the immunity blood panel: My RIP test for CD 56-16+ ANK came back very high at 20.6. That is why I am having all these miscarriages! I finally have a reason!!! And there is a treatment, oh my god, I'm shaking. I don't know if to cry or laugh but I am so happy to have a reason.


Iam really so happy that you have an explanation and even better that there is a treatment for you. Totally fantastic :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## DaisyBee

Kate....sorry the camping fell through. Maybe you 2 just go and have a cozy weekend?

Brooke... I'm sure this year will be great for you! I'm trying hard not to dwell in the past so you aren't allowed to either!!

Mon :happydance: that is such great news!!! They found something and it's treatable! You must just be jumping On your bed kind of excited right now! So this only affects worse at times? As you have 2 kids right? Crazy how this stuff all works.

Was having a playdate yesterday with dh's cousin. She has 2 kids and pregnant with her 3rd which was unplanned and not really wanted as they decided 2 was enough but wa in-between birth control for only 1 1/2 weeks and was breastfeeding and fell pregnant. Her youngest is 9 monthish? We talked about my miscarriages and her brother and his wife had 2 miscarriages before finding out she has a blood issue and had to give herself shots during pregnancy. She doesn't know if she can handle going through pregnancy, delivery again but her dh really wants more. Then Her sister has been ntnp since giving birth to her daughter who is 2 and ttc for 1 year. No luck. Her best friend has been ttc for 3 years with drs help and no luck. It's one thing in life we have so little control over. And it's something most people don't talk about. She is the only one I really have been open about my ttc and miscarriages besides my mom. But it amazed me too that she knew nothing of how opks even worked or when in your cycle you ovulate and really basic things about ttc. She just bd normally and fell pregnant.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you Heavyheart and Daisy! 

As for my condition it's actually believed that with each subsequent mc my body may become more effective at fighting foreign material. There is no doubt that my last son is an absolute miracle! How he was born is beyond me. I am so grateful!


----------



## kgriffin

you're right Daisy, its completely out of our hands and out of our control, all we can do is hope for the best.

Have you guys watched the great sperm race? I saw it last night, incredible really, if you havent, search it on youtube, its worth the time to watch.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Mon_n_john said:


> OH MY GOD ladies, I just heard back from my RE's nurse. My test results are in for the immunity blood panel: My RIP test for CD 56-16+ ANK came back very high at 20.6. That is why I am having all these miscarriages! I finally have a reason!!! And there is a treatment, oh my god, I'm shaking. I don't know if to cry or laugh but I am so happy to have a reason.

I'm so relieved that you got answers and there is treatment. This is wonderful news! :hugs:


----------



## TxMom2Be

What fantastic news Mon, a great start to the weekend!! :happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you all, I am so relieved that I can at least stop searching for answers now and just focus on treatment.


----------



## kgriffin

Weeeeeeeekkkkeeeennnnnddd!!!!!


----------



## mirage25

Mon_n_john said:



> OH MY GOD ladies, I just heard back from my RE's nurse. My test results are in for the immunity blood panel: My RIP test for CD 56-16+ ANK came back very high at 20.6. That is why I am having all these miscarriages! I finally have a reason!!! And there is a treatment, oh my god, I'm shaking. I don't know if to cry or laugh but I am so happy to have a reason.

That is GREAT!!! I'm so happy u got answers!! And the best part is its treatable!! That bfp will b coming soon!!


----------



## mirage25

Brooke don't even stress it! U have plenty of time! Everything will fall in place!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well I got a positive opk! I also got a wonderful suprise.. When we moved in July we moved from family.. Well when I got off work my parents had driven 8 hrs to spend the wkend with us.. I am so happy they r here.. Me n hbby r gonna bd tonight since kids e gone:) congrats mon!! I'm sorry Kate ur camping fell thro:(


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yay Brooke, so happy you got your + OPK! Now go BD woman LOL.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Well my temps are still going crazy. Thought that I oed two days ago with BBT and CP (was spotting at the time to check CM) but today my temp dropped again guess my hormones are still trying to get back on track. And I've also felt the twinge in my side and saw the ewcm so hopefully my temps will go up tomorrow. Got in one last BD just in case. :happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

bastetgrrl said:


> Well my temps are still going crazy. Thought that I oed two days ago with BBT and CP (was spotting at the time to check CM) but today my temp dropped again guess my hormones are still trying to get back on track. And I've also felt the twinge in my side and saw the ewcm so hopefully my temps will go up tomorrow. Got in one last BD just in case. :happydance:

Way to get 1 more BD in, that a girl! :happydance:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Temp went up this morning so let's hope that it keeps going up! :happydance:


----------



## Brookegarrett

Bd'd last night I'm probably not gonna bd anymore if it happens it does.. I'm kinda burnt out


----------



## kgriffin

thanks Brooke, i ended up spending the day half outside with my dog and dh and some friends, so that was nice, and tomorrow im going boating, so it wasnt a waste :)

i think i felt o pains today, so hard to tell when im not using opks or temping this month. ahh. hopefully im lucky this month and will get my bfp


----------



## DaisyBee

Good luck girls!!! FX for you!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well.. I got a dark positive today... Dh wants us to bd one more time so I guess I'll give in .. I'm gonna b so down tomorrow bc my parents r goin back..


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sounds like your hubby is a smart man. Get in that BD when you can!


----------



## Brookegarrett

We will see if it works...


----------



## TxMom2Be

I hope all of you ladies are having a great weekend and are having success and smiles wherever you are in your ttc journey! 

I can't believe that it's going on two weeks since my mc, it seems as if everywhere we go there are babies/pregnant women all over the place......so ready for my (our) time, again!


----------



## bastetgrrl

TxMom2Be said:


> I hope all of you ladies are having a great weekend and are having success and smiles wherever you are in your ttc journey!
> 
> I can't believe that it's going on two weeks since my mc, it seems as if everywhere we go there are babies/pregnant women all over the place......so ready for my (our) time, again!

We'll get those :bfp: very soon. I just know it!

But I totally agree that babies/pregnant women are everywhere! Probably because we just notice it more. I was at lunch today and I lost count of how many were there. :nope: It makes me sad but I know I'll get there soon...

Have a great day! :flower:


----------



## Mrs.Garcia

Aww man I wish I could feel as hopeful as you ladies.... I guess after two loses I'm just kinda frightened that this will keep happening to me... https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/Ouiiin.gif


----------



## Brookegarrett

we are all scared but u have to figure out which one out weighs the other..the joy of one day holding a sweet lil baby or lettin the fear consume u...i am hopeful but i have my weak times...so hang in there...


----------



## Mon_n_john

I totally understand about seeing pregnant women and babies everywhere. I took my youngest son to the children's museum and they are everywhere! Sure, it's hard but instead of being jealous I now say a little prayer for every woman that I see. I pray that God will bless them with healthy babies. Not only is it a great coping mechanism but it also makes me feel good to wish so many positive thoughts on others.


----------



## Brookegarrett

well my parents left today , the girls n myself r both very upset..we wont get to see them again til probably october...my temps havent risen any....they are stayin at 97.24...but anyways how is everyone


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm sorry your mom left Brooke. Try to think of it this way, maybe the next time you see her you will have some happy news to share with her. Hugs.


----------



## Brookegarrett

no it wont be happy for her..she doesnt want me to have anymore..but i have learned that i have spent most of my life tryin to please her and there really is no pleasing her! anyways how was ur weekend?


----------



## DaisyBee

Sending positive vibes and baby dust to everyone!!! I've turned a corner thanks to you girls and though am nervous have decided not to let it consume me anymore. I'm in such a better place. Mon - I think thats a great way to think!

:hugs: Brooke. Give your girls big hugs.xxxx


----------



## kgriffin

daisy, great to hear you are feeling more positive, thats amazing :) Enjoy!!

Brooke - sorry to hear about your parents leaving, i get how you feel, I live on the other side of the country than my family, and dh's as well, my parents visited in march and i wont see them again until next year. its hard, but life must go on i suppose.

Happy Monday everyone, im back at work and im sick of it already, how awful am i :( I just want to work part time, im far too exhausted to be working so much, im tyring to imagine adding a bfp to the picture althought im certain excitement and joy will take over the fatigue.

i am so incredibly burnt from this weekend, we went boating with some friends and i look like a lobster, my dh keeps calling me lobby. lol. Hopefully it fades soon, i feel so uncomfortable, so much heat is coming off of me.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Happy Monday everyone!

Sending lots of sticky dust :dust: to those getting ready to O or waiting to test. 

I, myself am waiting to figure out WTH my body is gonna do next. My temps are all over the place, had twinge O pain over the weekend, EWCM now watery so I'll just check on BDing and wait it out. Did I mention that I'm not a patient person? This is just torture....


----------



## kgriffin

im due for af next wednesday, not evne sure if i ovulated as im not opk'ing or temping this month, now i need to wait until next week to test. i agree about the torture.


----------



## kgriffin

Just wondering ladies.. 

When we DO get our bfp's, what will we all do? For example, when I get my bfp, im going to try to not tell my dh the same moment I know, i want to plan something special and tell him in a memorable way, or even over a nice dinner out, just something other than staring at 2 lines in the bathroom!

I will call my obgyn right away and figure out when i need to get bloods done, etc. I will send my parents a card from their future grandchild and make sure it says "read this together". 

Maybe i am overthinking this, but I have all these fabulous plans, now whether i stick to them is another story. But im really interested in how you all feel about this. 

Is anyone else in this group ttc #1? Maybe im just over anxious because this will be my first.


----------



## bastetgrrl

kgriffin said:


> Just wondering ladies..
> 
> When we DO get our bfp's, what will we all do? For example, when I get my bfp, im going to try to not tell my dh the same moment I know, i want to plan something special and tell him in a memorable way, or even over a nice dinner out, just something other than staring at 2 lines in the bathroom!
> 
> I will call my obgyn right away and figure out when i need to get bloods done, etc. I will send my parents a card from their future grandchild and make sure it says "read this together".
> 
> Maybe i am overthinking this, but I have all these fabulous plans, now whether i stick to them is another story. But im really interested in how you all feel about this.
> 
> Is anyone else in this group ttc #1? Maybe im just over anxious because this will be my first.

Awww...this is a really nice post! It'll help me think about the positives and not sitting here wondering what's going on in there. :winkwink:

I remember thinking how I wanted to do something fun when telling my DH and our parents but of course I was in such shock that it didn't happen the way that I planned so I think I would like to do something the next time. 

I've thought about putting a note or card to the DH from our cats saying "you get to care our litter box for the next 9 months" or something silly like that. 

Since my family doesn't live closeby I'd like to send them something maybe a t-shirt that says Worlds Best Grandma/Grandpa or maybe a picture frame that says I love my grandparents. 

This is also our first and the first grandbaby so it'll be exciting when it happens again. :happydance:


----------



## TxMom2Be

Happy Monday ladies! 

I love your ideas on "how to tell others". We haven't started discussing that yet, but we do know we're going to wait until I'm at least 12 weeks to tell anyone, even our parents. Even though this will be our first (and it will be SO hard to keep the exciting secret), we feel like it will be best to wait out that 10 week mark since we mc'd the first time.

When do you think you will tell your close/immediate family?


----------



## bastetgrrl

TxMom2Be said:


> Happy Monday ladies!
> 
> I love your ideas on "how to tell others". We haven't started discussing that yet, but we do know we're going to wait until I'm at least 12 weeks to tell anyone, even our parents. Even though this will be our first (and it will be SO hard to keep the exciting secret), we feel like it will be best to wait out that 10 week mark since we mc'd the first time.
> 
> When do you think you will tell your close/immediate family?

Oh I agree 100% on waiting to tell others until at least 12 wks. I'm not sure I can wait that long to tell our parents though. :-#

We found out the week of my bday that we had conceived so that left us without much of a choice but to tell our close friends that were coming to my bday party. They knew we were ttc and if I didn't drink that night they would have known. (not a good liar anyway...) I'm definitely gonna hold off telling friends and other family members.


----------



## DaisyBee

Love your ideas girls! 

We've decided we will be spilling the beans soon. I look huge! I think my neighbor already figured it out and she doesn't know me that well. I know it's basically bloat but it's making me look very pregnant already. Dh's parents are coming over tonight and we might tell them. If so we would be telling my parents next weekend when we see them. They will all be told they can't tell anyone though. We've been very open about our miscarriages. The first we hadnt told them we were expecting but then told them after we miscarried anyway. So we figure why wait. It won't change anything.

I'm so crampy today but trying to think positive thoughts!
Finally got a dr appt scheduled. But not impressed. It's not til aug 31! forever away. And they originally said sept 12 ... I said no way! Its like they could care less about my history. Makes me wonder about going to a different hospital?


----------



## Brookegarrett

well ladies..im exhausted i worked my first day shift at tha hospital n i was so busy i barely had time to stop n pee...i like the fast pace tho...i had alot of cramping today,..idk what that could be?


----------



## kgriffin

brooke - what are you doing at the hospital? 

my parents dont live close either, on the other side of the country, i love the idea of a picture frame with i love my grandparents, what i had orignally wanted to do, was send both of our parents a calender for christmas, with pictures of us and what not in each month, one of those personalized calenders, and on our due date, have a picture of dh and i holding a sign that says "We're Pregnant!" but.. the becomes very time sensitive, but since i dont have my bfp yet, who knows, maybe we caould still do that :) that's my favourite idea so far.


----------



## mirage25

Awww ..I love the idea of finding a cute way of telling dh!! Mmmm..got me thinking now! Me & dh already made a pack not 2 tell any1 until that 12 wk scan! U ladies will b the only ppl I tell! 

Daisy, I would consider another hospital sept 12th would have been way 2 long!! Wth!! Also a little cramping is normal! My cousin had cramping just about the entire 1st trimester, and she stayed at the doc/hospital...lol! They kept telling her everything was fine but she didn't listen and yup everything was great had a healthy baby boy!

Ive come 2 conclusion I don't know my body..lol! Ive had some mild cramping over the wknd and I usually don't get cramps with af just backaches.ugh im 11 dpo and haven't tested yet!! Talk about will power!! Idk if I feel like af is coming or not! Ugh....trying not 2 think about af/pg!! Im going crazy!


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi everyone!
Hope you all had fab weekends!!!! :)

Loving your ideas on how to tell people! We are TTC #1 too and the first time we found out we were pregnant we told our parents pretty much straight away. The second time we had decided to wait to 12 weeks but when I was in hospital at 7 weeks with an ectopic we called our parents to fill them in on everything cause I had to go into surgery. We live overseas and my mum flew over to be with me in hospital which really helped.

My idea for our 3rd time lucky (hopefully) is to wait till we have our scan at 13 and get a pic from that scan and send them a card with the scan saying 'Meet your new granddaughter' or something like that! 

Think I am going to O soon. Have had twinges & EWCM for 2 days. Hubby is away all week though! We did manage to get bding in on Fri, Sat & Sun.

Enjoy your week!!! It's Tues morning for me here in HK...have a feeling this week is going to fly by!!!

xxx


----------



## Brookegarrett

well... most physicians wont see u until u r 8 wks in the US now..idk why they have changed it but the ones in texas and arkansas are that way.... I am a nurse in the rehab center...i help people get ready to go back home after surgeries...i am 3 dpo and its drivin me crazy to not test..but i am not even gonna think of buyin a hpt til 12 dpo...9 LONG days...im gonna wrap the BFP and give it to my hubby hell think its clothes or sumthin n then hell c it..haha...no i really dont kno how ill tell him yet...I hope everyone gets BFP...:)


----------



## bastetgrrl

kgriffin said:


> brooke - what are you doing at the hospital?
> 
> my parents dont live close either, on the other side of the country, i love the idea of a picture frame with i love my grandparents, what i had orignally wanted to do, was send both of our parents a calender for christmas, with pictures of us and what not in each month, one of those personalized calenders, and on our due date, have a picture of dh and i holding a sign that says "We're Pregnant!" but.. the becomes very time sensitive, but since i dont have my bfp yet, who knows, maybe we caould still do that :) that's my favourite idea so far.

That's a very cute idea as well!! :thumbup:


----------



## mirage25

I think I know what I wanna do! At my 12/13 wk scan im gonna ask 4 a pic! Then make copies & put them in a card & write we have 28 wks till we meet! That'll be 4 our parents! Then take a pic of the pic and send it in a text 2 my close fam & friends! They will b so excited!! Cute & simple!


----------



## DaisyBee

Lots of great ideas! Such creativity!

So we told dh's parents tonight. No creativity.... Dh just came out and told them. Dh's mom had already guessed since he made an excuse for us not coming to a get together yesterday by saying I was sick to his grandma and told his mom that I was tired. Lol told him he should have blamed Megan vs me that the whole family would assume. 

I know they typically don't see you at my hospital til at least 8 weeks and even later when it's not your first baby but with 2 miscarriages this year I thought they would be more understanding at me wanting to be seen earlier and an early scan to see a heartbeat. I had to fight to be seen in august.

Mirage... Talk about willpower!

All these cramps sound promising!!!! FX!!!!!

Oh yeah.... And I had cramps with Megan but I'm now just paranoid about everything. LOL feeling better tonight though.


----------



## futurephotos

Hi ladies!

Kate that is a good question. We're ttc #1. The first grand baby for both our sides. 

None of my ideas that I've schemed have worked out for me so far. I had all kinds of ideas about how to tell my parents the first time. However, by the time we were able to see them I already knew that I was loosing it... so it turned happy news into sad news.

With 2 MC it takes the fun out of telling people. Part of you wants to say something right away, but the other part of you is cautious and wants to wait. I haven't put much thought into it because both sets of parents now know we've been trying and aren't having much luck. We'll probably be really direct about it. Same as we were about telling them after each time we MC. When we finally get a sticky one I think there will be a lot more celebration and excitement. Right now it seems that being pg isn't as great because our announcements thus far haven't ended well. I think I'll wait until I'm past the point of the previous two before telling (unless of course it is another MC).

There are a few friends and other family members that know about our MCs. So there is a group of people we're keeping in the loop as to what's been happening. I think making a general announcement to the "public" people of our lives wouldn't happen until we are much farther along. It will probably depend on how soon I show and people ask.

Our general policy with telling people about the MCs is if they ask us about children we won't lie about our situation.


----------



## TxMom2Be

My Dr waits until 7-8 weeks too, or at least that's how she did for me the first time, I'm also hoping that because I have had a MC she'll want to start tracking my blood work a little sooner. 

Daisy - Congrats on spreading the good news with your parents! Cramps are good, I hope you have lots of healthy pregnancy symptoms! :flower:

How is everyone else doing today? I'm a teacher and have started going back up to school a couple of hours a day to get myself back into the routine, I cannot beleive another school year is here!


----------



## kgriffin

hey everyone, thanks for the input and great ideas. I know the follow through is hard, but we can dream right!

Its only Tuesday and I feel like this week is crawling by, im at the office, so bored and its not even 8 o clock yet. 

Dh's family comes to visit tomorrow for a week with the baby, so that will be hard. We re excited to see them, but we all know what an obligation having company can be, even if they are great. I like coming home to just my dog after work, i have some time to unwind and then see dh an hour or so later, but now its going to be a full house when I get there. I sound ungrateful, i know, its hard living so far from our families and im happy to have them, its just going to be hard, especially with a 3 month old gorgeous baby girl.


----------



## Brookegarrett

another day down...im extremely tired today...but i think its bc i was so busy at work..the kids r wantin to play n im draggin...so hows everything with yall? anyone tested yet?kate when r u testing?
CONNNNGRRAATTTSSS daisy on tellin the parents!!


----------



## mirage25

Todays my friday!! Yay! I'm so tired & waiting 2 c if af shows or not! Ahhh im pulling my hair out trying not 2 think about it or test! I rather c af than get a bfn & af!!ugh...the TORTURE! LOL

Congrats on telling the parents Daisy!!

Kate I know how u feel! U don't sound ungrateful! Sound like a normal person..lol..I think everyone loves their own space & time. Ur gonna have a great time though that's all that matters!

Txmom time is going fast!! Seems like summer just got here! What grade do u teach?


----------



## TxMom2Be

I'm going to have bloodwork done today, it's been 2 weeks since I mc'd. I'm hoping for levels below 5 so I don't have to go back again (until the next time I'm preggo!). It's so hard sitting in the waiting room with pregnant/ladies with newborns! 




Mirage - Weather wise it feels like we've had summer since April here in Texas! I have taught 7th grade math in the past but am moving down to 6th grade this year! Do you teach too?


----------



## bastetgrrl

DaisyBee said:


> I know they typically don't see you at my hospital til at least 8 weeks and even later when it's not your first baby but with 2 miscarriages this year I thought they would be more understanding at me wanting to be seen earlier and an early scan to see a heartbeat. I had to fight to be seen in august.

I don't blame you. I definitely would have pushed to be seen before 8 wks as well. Thankfully I think when I get a :bfp: my dr will want to see me since she was very involved with the last one.


----------



## bastetgrrl

TxMom2Be said:


> I'm going to have bloodwork done today, it's been 2 weeks since I mc'd. I'm hoping for levels below 5 so I don't have to go back again (until the next time I'm preggo!). It's so hard sitting in the waiting room with pregnant/ladies with newborns!

Good luck with your bloodwork today and hopefully your levels are below 5. [-o&lt;

I know what you mean about having to sit in the waiting room with pregnant ladies. The day after our confirmed mmc I had to go back to have the tablets inserted so there I sat with all of those ladies trying my best not to breakdown. Just have to be strong because we'll get those :bfp: very soon!


----------



## kgriffin

brooke - i won't test until next wednesday , when af is due, normally i would test earlier, but i dont want to find out (bfn or bfp) while our company is here. i did test yesterday just in case, as it was my last time before they would get here, and obviously it was bfn lol, i dont even know if i ovulated!

im exhausted today, i had so much to do to get the house clean for our company, its still not done yet, but its decent.


----------



## futurephotos

I seriously don't know what my body is trying to tell me today! I just had my period on the 4th (started spotting late on the 3rd actually). It lasted through Saturday (only a little light spotting on Sun. morning). So it was pretty typical of how mine are. Today I'm feeling some twinges in my ovary area - which I would typically figure is ovulation, but it seems too early for that to be happening. I wouldn't expect to O until sometime like the 15th -18th. Makes me wonder if it is happening early and we should BD this week too just in case? I was going to start doing it this upcoming weekend through next week. I wish there could be a bit more certainty in all this! Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## bastetgrrl

I know what you mean...I've been having twinges this week but we are BDing every other day so hopefully if/when I Oed we'll catch the eggie.

It sounds like you better get busy just in case. Don't wanna miss it if that's what the twinges are. 

Good luck and lots of sticky dust :dust:


----------



## Mon_n_john

TxMom2Be said:


> I'm going to have bloodwork done today, it's been 2 weeks since I mc'd. I'm hoping for levels below 5 so I don't have to go back again (until the next time I'm preggo!). It's so hard sitting in the waiting room with pregnant/ladies with newborns!

:hugs:


----------



## kgriffin

i suggest to bd every other day from the end of your period until the start of it. i know its hard, and exhausting. but ovulation seems to happen at different times and it would suck if you lost a month of ttc because of timing!

as for me, i think i ovulated last weekend and i still have ewcm, and lots of it. sorry tmi. So now im confused too.


----------



## bastetgrrl

kgriffin said:


> i suggest to bd every other day from the end of your period until the start of it. i know its hard, and exhausting. but ovulation seems to happen at different times and it would suck if you lost a month of ttc because of timing!
> 
> as for me, i think i ovulated last weekend and i still have ewcm, and lots of it. sorry tmi. So now im confused too.

I agree. We BD every other day after :af: pretty much until it starts again. It is a lot of work (especially with my LONG cycles) but it is worth it. :sleep: We did that the month that we conceived and obviously it worked. :thumbup:

Did you check your BBT? Hopefully you catch the eggie. Sending lots of sticky dust :dust:


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well I'm still waitin to test I've been so busy with work i haven't had time to symptom spot... I figure I won't this cycle bc I just don't feel like I could even b pregnant.. So we will c


----------



## futurephotos

I'm having a hard time concentrating and staying awake today. I just fell asleep in my desk chair for the last 1/2 hour just by slouching down a bit and resting my head against the back. I must be tired if I'm sleeping sitting up! I can't believe it is still only the middle of the afternoon! This nap didn't really help - I'm still tired and want another nap!


----------



## kgriffin

bassetgrrl - im not tracking my bbt this month, it was leading to too much over analyzing and stress over it. I will start back up next cycle, af is due in a week today. I feel much more relaxed this month for sure.

Thanks for the sticky babydust and lots to you as well :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

I totally understand that. It's tough to NOT over analyze and stress over it. I've had EWCM for a few days but my temps aren't going up yet so just waiting and waiting. The funny thing is I don't mind getting up at 5:30am because I'm excited to see what my temp is that day. LOL Silly...I know but it gets me going at least. 

Good luck and hopefully :af: won't show up next week for you.


----------



## Brookegarrett

My temps are above my coverline but not by much...


----------



## kgriffin

thanks hun, i appreciate that. Who knows, im not having any symptoms, but i dont remember having many the last time i got my bfp, other than one or two days of nausea.
I hate how your symptoms can mean bfp, but they can also mean absolutely nothing.

like for example, fatigue..well, im fatigued EVERY DAY! I wouldn't know if that was my bfp symptom.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yup, my symptoms were all being caused by the progesterone I am taking but thankfully, I had a feeling that was the case.


----------



## Brookegarrett

im not havin a very good day today..if i hear one more person say they just found out they were pregnant i may scream n hide in my room for a few days...and then they go on to say oh we werent even tryin..UGH! sorry ranting a lil


----------



## oneluv804

I just mc yesterday & I am ready to get going again...can anyone of you ladies tell me how long you were bleeding after mc and if your cycle went back to normal? I was told that because I was only 4wks I can count the mc as the first day of my cycle. Also did you O right after having your mc? Please your insight is needed......


----------



## Brookegarrett

i bled like 5 days with lots of heavy bleeding and cramps...but it varies from person to person...we didnt wait to try again the next cycle we kept tryin..its more of a personal choice when ever u feel ready..im sorry for ur loss..


----------



## DaisyBee

Brooke :hugs: sorry you are having a rough day....


Oneluv... Sorry for your loss. Both of my losses I bled about 1 week after I passed tissue. So first was about 7 days and 2nd was more like 10-11 days of bleeding. I know I ovulated after the 2nd loss... Not sure about the first. But af arrived 4 then 5 weeks after.


----------



## Lily_Hope

I hear you Brooke! I actually counted today how many of my friends are due around the same time I would have been due! It's hard but I acknowledge my thought then push it away with something positive. Someone on here said something really nice the other day which was to make a little wish or send a positive thought to that pregnant person.


----------



## Brookegarrett

I feel so bad for havin those thoughts but it's how I feel... I guess I'm just a shotty person... I thought I was ok with my mc I guess I really am not.. Headed to work.. Hope u ladies have a good day!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Brookegarrett said:


> im not havin a very good day today..if i hear one more person say they just found out they were pregnant i may scream n hide in my room for a few days...and then they go on to say oh we werent even tryin..UGH! sorry ranting a lil

I am sorry hun, that must be so tough. Hang in there sweetie, try to focus on the prize, your own baby! :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks Lily, that was me. Trust me it's hard to see pregnant women all day long it seems and though it's totally normal to want to be pregnant too I would never want anyone else to go through a single loss. So when I see them, after the initial sigh inside my heart, I pray that God blesses them with a healthy pregnancy and baby. It makes me feel good and I can genuinely smile at them with positive vibes in mind.


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi oneluv

Very sorry for your loss - hope you're finding some comfort somewhere & have some supportive family to help you through this tough time.

Both times I miscarried I bled for just over a week. We waited at least one cycle. Our Dr actually suggested waiting 3. I guess it comes down to how you're feeling emotionally & physically.


----------



## kgriffin

oneluv - i bled for 14 days and my cycle returned right on schedule, i am sorry for your loss and hope this mc ends quickly for you, i was as far along as you were.

ladies who hate seeing pregnant women - lets face it, we all do! its just envy really, but let's remember that those woman may have (probably) have suffered a loss/losses before the pregnancy that they are seeing. Try to see these women as hope rather than jealousy.


----------



## futurephotos

Good point Kate! A lot of times when we see a pregnant person we have no idea what their own situation was like - they may have had losses too. I try to be happy for them.

Oneluv - after each of my mc I treated the first day of bleeding as though it were the first day of a new cycle and AF arrived like clock-work each time. The first MC I bled for about 2-3 weeks I think. This last one was about 7 days. 

Brooke- hope you have a better day today!

How is everyone doing? I'm loosing track of who is waiting to O and who is in 2ww...


----------



## kgriffin

I am in the tww, af is due next Wednesday, i tested with an IC and obviously itwas negative, im not even sure if i ovulated, i will test again next wednesday (and hopefully not sooner!) I hate having IC's in my house, i dont feel bad using them because they are so cheap, but it makes me want to test so much more lol.


----------



## Mon_n_john

I am 13 DPO and all tests have been negative so just waiting for AF now and on to the next cycle.


----------



## mirage25

Ugh...af was due yesterday but hasn't showed up yet...but I finally tested & it was a bfn :-( guess i'm waiting 4 af's arrival...


----------



## mirage25

Hi oneluv sorry 4 ur loss.my mc lasted about a wk..my Dr. told me it was fine 2 try again soon da as we felt ready. My cycle returned 30 days later so I guess u can say it was regular. Best of luck 2 u!


----------



## kgriffin

hmm.. mirage, glad that af is not here yet, bfps seem to take a while to show. 

i know you arent' supposed to look at a test after the time limit, but when i had my bfp, i threw it in the garbage (it was a bfn within 5 miniutes on a frer) and then i had bloodwork which showed pregnancy, i went to see the test again (yes, i went through the garbage lol) and it had 2 beauitful pink lines.. so i know that bfn's are discouraging, but you never know.


----------



## DaisyBee

Hi girls..... One more day to get to my dreaded 6 week mark( my scary day as that's the day I started bleeding with both miscarriages). I'm trying to stay positive and busy! My brothers wedding shower is this weekend that Im in charge of so that helps keep my mind busy! This tww (4-6 weeks) has been tougher than the real tww on me but trying to have hope!

:dust: praying for everyone in this group. May you all be blessed with sticky bfps!!!!


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks for the updates gals- I guess most of you are in tww. I'm still waiting to O this cycle (should be next week, I think!). 

Mon & Mirage- sorry about the BFN, but not everyone gets a BFP right away - I've read that some people's didn't show up until they were a week late. I'll cross my fingers for no AF for you two!!

Daisy - I'll be saying a special prayer for you tomorrow. I know you must be really scared. I think everything will be ok! Relax as much as you can and have fun with the wedding shower for your brother!


----------



## kgriffin

i tested, bfn, obviously! I have no control.


----------



## Lily_Hope

Daisy I am feeling very hopeful for you!! 

I think timing had been on my side this week girls! OPKs were negative from Sunday to Wed and was positive Thursday. Good news about this is that hubby made it home for one night only this week and it was Thursday night! He has had to go away again this morning (he is a pilot) but I figure at least where in with a shot this month!

It's Friday morning for me here in Hong Kong - long week at the office - bring on the weekend!!!

P.s can't remember who on here recommended 'The Great Sperm Race' documentary but I watched it & thought it was so interesting & well created.

xxx


----------



## Lily_Hope

Kate & Mon sorry about your BFN:hugs:

I'm sure there is a BFP for you on the horizon xx


----------



## Brookegarrett

im still waitin to test..i really dont want to test too early so im tryin not to think about it...im sorry about the bfn dont give up..im gonna b really down if i get a bfn bc we have to put off ttc for a few months to make sure we dont have another june baby:(


----------



## Mon_n_john

But June babies are awesome Brooke, I'm a June baby! ; )

Sorry about the BFN kgriffin. Keep your hopes high, it will happen!


----------



## futurephotos

Lol - My hubby and I are both June babies! We think it would be really great to have our first born in June too :) We're going to try really hard to get pg in September!!
With that said I guess it wouldn't be too bad if we're not pg this month, then. But it's not like I want to stop trying this month just to hold off until next. I'd still be thrilled if it happened now. I'm wondering if I've already missed my window of opportunity this month though. For the last 3-4 days (after AF finished) I've had some twinges in my ovaries and it also seems more CM. I've been feeling really horny. I asked DH to have sex with me last night, but got turned down - he was tired and not in the mood at all. I don't temp regularly, but out of curiosity took it this morning to see if it was low or high and it is high already... so I bet we missed it :(


----------



## Mon_n_john

Good morning ladies!

Well, I am 14DPO today and took another FR and still BFN. However, I decided to take a 2nd look at the FR tests I did days ago and sure enough, 1 of them had a second line so it seems I had a chemical pregnancy this month. I'm definately not pregnant now as there is no line now.

I'm disappointed but in a weird way relieved and surprised all at once. I say relieved because with all the BD that DH and I did I really doubted that the sperm and the egg didn't meet. 

At the same time I say relieved because I just got diagnosed with high natural killer cells that interfere with the egg implanting. Knowing how those cells do that (spraying toxins on the embryo) I am relieved that I'm not pregnant any more because I don't want my body to hurt my poor little embryo and for it to have some major health problem because of it.

Luckily I see my specialist on Monday to discuss my test results and I'll mention this chemical pregnancy I just had. I'm sure she's going to recommend aggressive treatment and I am onboard. I have a feeling that the next time I get pregnant after having treatment it is going to stick!

Babydust to you ladies, I hope your BFPs are right around the corner.


----------



## futurephotos

Lily- that is good he was home when you needed him to be, sounds like a shot to me!

Daisy - any news today? I'm praying for you!!


----------



## kgriffin

lily - im glad you enjoyed the great sperm race, i thought it was neat how they showed everything, worth the 60 or so minutes it takes to watch.

Mon - im sorry about your chemical, we all know how those go, but glad you know what the treatment needs to be, and good luck at your appointment.

I am off to whistler tonight, dh and I haven't been yet, but his family is taking us tonight. Let me just say, that their baby girl, Violet, is beautiful. I fed her the other night and just simply fell in love. Dh was rocking her yesterday and it was the sweetest thing. Talk about baby envy. Hoping to take it easy this weekend, haven't bd'd in days, dh is getting anxious and upset that we only bd around my fertile window, but i just dont have the energy or desire anymore.  Hoping that things turn around soon.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you Kate, I really appreciate that. Have a great time at Whistler!


----------



## DaisyBee

Lily... Good luck! Glad dh was there at the right time. 

Mon- :hugs: sorry about your chemical. Hopefully your specialist will get treatment going for you ASAP. 

Kate... What is whistler? Whatever it is I hope you have fun. Sounds like you could use a break. Maybe it will be just what you need to get your mojo back!

Agree sperm race is very interesting. Dh and I watched it a while back it was on tv one Saturday. I remember us being surprised that the human race has even survived! Lol

Future.... Thanks for the prayers! I woke up this morning to NOOOO bleeding!! :happydance: I can't tell you how that makes me just want to jump and shout out loud! I realize that miscarriage can happen at any time but it's just so dejavu that both miscarriages I woke up with blood first time/ spotting 2nd time on the same exact day. Huge milestone in my mind. Dh has been super worried. He asks constantly what day we are on and how I an feeling. He won't be happy til I am hugging the toilet all day. Dont blame him really as with both miscarriages my symptoms before 6 weeks Had basically vanished. I'm hoping that now we are to 6 weeks he will back off a bit. I know he just wants to know but it's been hard to not think about it 24/7 when he questions me so much about it. Hopefully we will now be able to breathe a bit.

Future- hopefully you didnt miss o! Can you usually tell when you ovulate or could it be possibly something else you felt? Also if you haven't been regularly temping could it be a fluke that it seemed high?


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well my temp is quite higher today than usual.. So I'm wondering what's goin on.. I'm sorry moon I hope u get answers.. Good luck with tha June bug future Kate have fun at whistler and daisy yay!!!!! Ur hitting milestones!!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Lol mon* stupid phone


----------



## Mon_n_john

Lol no worries Brooke. 

Daisy that is so wonderful, I am really happy for you!


----------



## kgriffin

woooooooooooooo DAISY THATS GREAT~! I told you everything would be wonderful!

Whistler is a town in BC that is great for snowboarding, hiking, and all sorts of outdoors stuff, they held the Olympics there last year! Lots of beautiful mountains, and summer weather, you can snowboard and ski in the middle of summer!


----------



## mirage25

Sorry 2 hear about ur chemical Mon. Glad u can get treatment!! Next time around there will b a sticky bean!

Daisy u've been in my prayers! Glad u made it past that milestone!!! Now lets just fly through this 1st trimester 

Ugh...still no af!!! I won't be testing again until Sunday, guess I just gotta wait it out....still no symptoms cause I don't count fatigue! Lol!


----------



## mirage25

Kate, have fun!!! That sounds like so much fun!!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Ok ladies I'm confused I am 7 dpo n I just got a very dark negative test it's not quite positive but it's close... What can that mean


----------



## DaisyBee

Brooke.... So confused as to what you mean?? Explain yourself girl! LOL. Do you mean dark opk? My opk I took after my bfps was dark and very positive so if that's what you mean then could be on your way to bfp!

Kate.... That would be why it sounded familiar! Have a fabulous weekend!


Mirage... Good luck with your test on Sunday. FX for you!! Not out til af shows!

Thanks everyone for all of your support. :hugs: it means so much to me! You are all in my thoughts and prayers and hoping you all are just a step behind me!


----------



## futurephotos

I got turned down again tonight! I don't know what I can do so DH will be more in the mood. This wouldn't be the first time I've been disappointed with how infrequently we have sex - his desire has always been on the low side. I'm upset now because it comes as a double whammy. Before ttc it wasn't as big a deal - if I'm horny I can take care of myself. I can't make a baby by myself though!! It's both physically and emotionally challenging. Not just the not feeling wanted/desired, but also wondering how much he really wants a kid if he isn't willing to put in the effort.


----------



## heavyheart

futurephotos said:


> I got turned down again tonight! I don't know what I can do so DH will be more in the mood. This wouldn't be the first time I've been disappointed with how infrequently we have sex - his desire has always been on the low side. I'm upset now because it comes as a double whammy. Before ttc it wasn't as big a deal - if I'm horny I can take care of myself. I can't make a baby by myself though!! It's both physically and emotionally challenging. Not just the not feeling wanted/desired, but also wondering how much he really wants a kid if he isn't willing to put in the effort.[
> 
> Hey aw am sorry to here your dh making you feel like that, its not a nice feeling and when you have the added pressure of ttc it must be so so difficult. My dh had went through a period a couple of years ago when he was down and times were hard that he was just never in the mood so i can relate to the feeling unwanted/ desired feeling but we were not ttc then. Have you spoke to him about it at all??? I know most men can be hard to read with how their feeling, even if he doesnt want to have a big convo about it you need to tell him that you really love him and want to have his child but you cant do it on ur own and he's really hurting your feelings and tell him about feeling not wanted.
> 
> I can share that after my mc and me and my dh decided to ttc again he did make a comment in fun but i knew there was meaning in what he said and it was that he hoped that sex would woulnt change, that we would still have fun with it and we wouldnt turn it into a military baby making operation where it all changed cause that would make pressure and pressure isnt a turn on. So maybe your dh is caught in a cycle that he never really had a high drive anyway and is putting pressure on himself, and then he'l c the sadness and pressure on your shoulders which then adds to him feeling pressure and not getting in the mood. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Brookegarrett

Sorry for the confusion.. Future I'm sorry about DH troubles... I am about to go crazy I've been so calm not symptom spotting or anything and now... I am 7 dpo n I get a positive opk... This is weird... Daisy I'm glad ur still chugging along:) when is ur appt?


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi *Future* - Sorry to hear that...I'm sure its just a stage though that will pass quickly. I actually felt something similar with my husband a little while ago. I think its hard for them to feel like its a 'job'. Its hard because obviously we have some awareness as to when our fertile window is and we need them to be on the same page as us and to want it as much as we do. I still don't think my husband gets the importance of the timing...lol. Hang in there lovely...I'm sure it will get better!! :hugs:

*Kate* - hope you have an awesome time in Whistler. I love that place - spent Jan and Feb there this year skiing. O:)

*Mon* fingers crossed this month is a better one for you! I'm sure you feel better having some answers now! 

*Brooke* - good sign that your temps are up!!! :winkwink:

*Mirage *- my fingers are crossed for you too!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Future, I am so sorry to hear that your DH is being a bit difficult. I would second the opinion about sitting and talking to him. He does need to understand that timing is very important. Try to see if you can get to the root of the problem: is it that he's not in the mood or is it that he's unsure of having a child?

If it's a mood issue I would suggest considering IUIs. It might be easier that way and timing should be just right!

Brooke, I wish I could give you a suggestion as to why your OPK is positive but I can't think of any. I'm thinking of getting an OvaCue for next cycle because it can confirm ovulation once it's occurred and that might take the guess work out of having multiple days of positive OPKS.

Lily, thank you. I do feel relief in knowing what is going on. I really hope that when I see my doc on Monday she says we can start treatment this month. I just got AF last night so I should ovulate in 14-16 days. I want to be able to TTC again this month so fingers crossed!


----------



## TxMom2Be

A couple of day of not logging on and I'm having to play catch up - amazing how much thing can change in just a matter of a couple of days when ttc! We've spend the past few days painting the master bed/bath and doing a "deep" clean before school starts back up, I am exhausted but ready to enjoy the weekend! 

*Daisy *- Congrats on making it to (and past) such a huge milestone, I'm so excited for you and your family!! :happydance:

*Brooke *- Strange things going on with your tests - hopefully it's a sign of a :bfp: in your VERY near future! Hang in there lady! :flower:

*Future *- I'm sorry to hear that you're having some struggles with you DH, it's funny how men can be just as moody as us women at times. I hope you get some :sex: action soon so that you can get your :bfp:! 

I hope you all have a fabulous weekend! We're celebrating my step-daughters 5 year birthday tomorrow, taking her to the toy store today to pick her brain, us and Grandma have a few more gifts to buy! Oh to be 5 and carefree again! :winkwink:


----------



## Brookegarrett

thanks ladies for the wishes..i think ima buy a dollar tree test tomorrow n test..just to see what happens..i dont think it will be anything but maybe itll ease my mind...Hope everyone is enjoyin their saturday:) B4 long school will be back in:)


----------



## Brookegarrett

Mon_n_john said:


> Future, I am so sorry to hear that your DH is being a bit difficult. I would second the opinion about sitting and talking to him. He does need to understand that timing is very important. Try to see if you can get to the root of the problem: is it that he's not in the mood or is it that he's unsure of having a child?
> 
> If it's a mood issue I would suggest considering IUIs. It might be easier that way and timing should be just right!
> 
> Brooke, I wish I could give you a suggestion as to why your OPK is positive but I can't think of any. I'm thinking of getting an OvaCue for next cycle because it can confirm ovulation once it's occurred and that might take the guess work out of having multiple days of positive OPKS.
> 
> Lily, thank you. I do feel relief in knowing what is going on. I really hope that when I see my doc on Monday she says we can start treatment this month. I just got AF last night so I should ovulate in 14-16 days. I want to be able to TTC again this month so fingers crossed!

how much is ovacue?


----------



## Brookegarrett

My Ovulation Chart

heres my chart lemme kno what u think


----------



## collie_crazy

Hope you girls dont mind if I join in here too! 

Three weeks ago I lost my little girl at 17 weeks... We really want to start trying again quickly, I feel its the only thing that will help me. If losing my daughter has shown me anything its how much I want a baby (OK, I want her but I cant have her anymore :cry: ) 

I have been using OPKs for the last few days as my PP bleeding stopped. Today I dipped 2 OPKs by accident - I meant to do another pregnancy test just to confirm it was now showing negative! Anyway I was so confused when a few minutes later one of the OPKs went close to positive (very dark test line - but not quite as dark as the control) and the other barely went pink at all!! Whats that about!? It was the same urine! So it has really left me confused. Going to test again soon as I know the ovulation hormone (LH?) builds up during the day...


----------



## TxMom2Be

Brookegarrett said:


> thanks ladies for the wishes..i think ima buy a dollar tree test tomorrow n test..just to see what happens..i dont think it will be anything but maybe itll ease my mind...Hope everyone is enjoyin their saturday:) B4 long school will be back in:)

Brooke - You're in Waco right? Do ya'll have HEB grocery stores? We were just there and they have "their" brand of hpt and ovulation tests, two fro $3. I've never used them so I have no idea how accurate they are. 

I like the digital ones, but they are definitely more pricy. I'll just wait it out until it's worth peeing on $10. :wacko:


----------



## TxMom2Be

I'm confused and anxious - On Wed Aug 3rd my hcg level was 7. When I went in a week later (this past Wednesday) the nurse told me that I should now be below 5 and should expect af anyday. I've felt slighlty bloated the past few days and have definitely experienced some of the pms moodiness....just wondering when the witch is going to arrive. *Do any of you remember how long af took after you leves fell below 5? * :witch:

I'm headed to a friend's house this afternoon to meet her week old little girl, as if I don't have baby fever bad enough......:shy:


----------



## Brookegarrett

hpt i took today..kinda confused cuz i see a lil sumthin then idk...im afraid i have line eye...
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 14









hmm.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hmmm, can't really tell with that pic Brooke. Try taking another pic of the test on a white piece of paper.


----------



## Mon_n_john

And by the way, don't think you are crazy. I took 3 FR tests this month. I thought all 3 were negative, though could have sworn I was "seeing something" in one. I took another look today and 2 out of 3 tests did have a very, very faint line so no, I wasn't crazy. My internet cheapies never had so much as a shadow though, weird.

Post another pic when you can.


----------



## mirage25

Txmom it took mines about 2 weeks 2 fall below 5

Urg...af showed up 2day! Next time no opks! I got pg b4 off of bd'ing twice at the right time I guess so I'll try my luck with that again!


----------



## mirage25

Hi Collie, so sorry about ur loss. I think trying again is something that provides a little comfort 4 all of us. Sounds like the opks could b a little tainted, I have no idea how that could happen! Best of luck 2 u!


----------



## Lily_Hope

collie_crazy said:


> Hope you girls dont mind if I join in here too!
> 
> Three weeks ago I lost my little girl at 17 weeks... We really want to start trying again quickly, I feel its the only thing that will help me. If losing my daughter has shown me anything its how much I want a baby (OK, I want her but I cant have her anymore :cry: )
> 
> I have been using OPKs for the last few days as my PP bleeding stopped. Today I dipped 2 OPKs by accident - I meant to do another pregnancy test just to confirm it was now showing negative! Anyway I was so confused when a few minutes later one of the OPKs went close to positive (very dark test line - but not quite as dark as the control) and the other barely went pink at all!! Whats that about!? It was the same urine! So it has really left me confused. Going to test again soon as I know the ovulation hormone (LH?) builds up during the day...

Hi collie_crazy, my heart broke when I read your message. :sad1: You must be feeling so sad. :hugs: I hope that you have plenty of support around you.

Not sure what is happening with your OPKs. I think the best time to do an OPK is between 2-8pm (and try to do it around the same time each day). Have you done another pregnancy test yet to confirm its negative? Did your Dr give you any advice around TTC again? And were they able to give you a reason why you miscarried in the second trimester?

:hug:


----------



## Lily_Hope

mirage25 said:


> Txmom it took mines about 2 weeks 2 fall below 5
> 
> Urg...af showed up 2day! Next time no opks! I got pg b4 off of bd'ing twice at the right time I guess so I'll try my luck with that again!

Mirage sorry that AF showed up!! That silly witch!
Just think...in 10 more days you can try again!


----------



## Brookegarrett

I took another test.. Yes i addicted.. I see a shadow where thelie should b it's pink but it's blurry.. Idk if I'm grasping for straws or if it's really the start of sumthin...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Brooke, if you want I can post a pic of what my IC line looked like in June. The first ones only looked like a shadow but then they got darker within a day. I have never had an evap line with a Wondfo IC, not ever. So, it sounds like you have a positive.


----------



## kgriffin

hey ladies,

just back from whistler, had a great time, although im exhausted now. ill check back in tomorow or thursday, hope you are all well. took an hpt today, i cant stop myself! NEGATIVE ! blah.


----------



## Brookegarrett

Please do... I'm really stressing I want this so bad but then I'm afraid to think too much into it


----------



## Mon_n_john

No worries Brooke, I hope this helps. The HPT on the bottom (which is the really light one) was done the day before the one on the top.
 



Attached Files:







June test.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mon_n_john

kgriffin said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> just back from whistler, had a great time, although im exhausted now. ill check back in tomorow or thursday, hope you are all well. took an hpt today, i cant stop myself! NEGATIVE ! blah.

Sorry about the BFN Kate but I am glad you had a nice time, welcome back!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Thanks mon... I am feelin very doubtful about gettin a bfp... I figure I'm out again this month.. We won't get to try again until September... I hope u all r enjoyin ur day... Sorry Kate about the bfn:(


----------



## Mon_n_john

Did you test again today Brooke?


----------



## kgriffin

thanks ladies
mon - is this your bfp!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I so wish Kate. That was my positive from June. I miscarried 2 days later. 

Brooke just wanted to see what a really early positive looks like on the internet cheapies.

I do have my appt. with my specialist tomorrow morning. I'll let you all know what she says tomorrow. Good luck everyone!


----------



## futurephotos

Good luck Brooke! You should be able to do a hpt in a few days right?

Kate - glad you had some fun. Sorry it is till a BFN - but you're still testing early aren't you?

Welcome Collie. I'm sorry to hear of your loss - you were much farther along than I was with both of mine. It must be very hard on you.

Thanks ladies for your words of wisdom about DH and I. I was so frustrated that night! I know he really wants a baby too and sometimes it is hard to be in the mood- so I've let it go, he's not intentionally sabotaging it. We were able to BD last night - I believe I'm on CD 10-11. So by the cycle days if we get in lots of BD this week we should have a good chance this month. I just hope I'm Oing during this week and that it didn't already happen last week. I still seem to have some CM (although not as much as before) and I'm still having some twinges. A lot of times I can feel when I O. But I've just had weird feelings this whole month so far - so it is making it hard for me to tell what is going on for sure. We did talk a bit about it and I think he'll be on board for every other day this week if he's home. I want it to catch an eggie - I hope his work schedule will cooperate!!!


----------



## collie_crazy

Thanks for the welcome ladies! 



Lily_Hope said:


> Not sure what is happening with your OPKs. I think the best time to do an OPK is between 2-8pm (and try to do it around the same time each day). Have you done another pregnancy test yet to confirm its negative? Did your Dr give you any advice around TTC again? And were they able to give you a reason why you miscarried in the second trimester?
> 
> :hug:

Yes, I have had a few negative pregnancy tests now. My levels must have fallen really quickly because I was getting negatives after just 2 weeks but I dont know if the levels fall quicker because you have given birth :shrug:

Our doctors never said anything about trying again. So I'm taking that to mean we dont have to wait! My GP said they normally recommend one cycle but that is just for dating purposes. Our daughter had a choromosome disorder called Turner Syndrome that caused her lots of problems - too many for her to cope with unfortunately. However, the good news (ha!) is that it isnt something that should happen again we dont have an increased risk or anything, they dont really know why it happens its just 'one of those things' 

Still only slight lines on OPKs... hoping something happens soon!

Baby dust for us all!


----------



## Brookegarrett

i am not gonna test til tomorrow...i cant handle another bfn...BUT im thinkin thats what its gonna be this time..so i guess itll be september b4 we are officially tryin again...we are goin to NTNP...for the next two months...i am goin on a new diet tomorrow...i am still really down bc idk what we are doin wrong


----------



## Mon_n_john

Whatever you feel is best Brooke, I'm here for you. Hugs!


----------



## Brookegarrett

thanks love...im just really down today:(


----------



## kgriffin

im sorry mon, i must have missed reading something there, hopefully your appt goes well tomorrow, ill be thinking of you...

i am still testing early future, i thought buying ic`s were a good idea, and well, they arent. now that they are in the house i use them all the time.


----------



## collie_crazy

Good luck to anyone testing today :hugs:


----------



## TxMom2Be

*Mon *- Good Luck at your appointment today, we're all anxious to hear what the specialist has to say! :flower:

*Mirage *- I'm so sorry the witch made her appearance, keep your head up and know that you get to O again soon! 

*Future *- I'm glad you and DH were able to bd, hopefully you'll get your :bfp: SOON!!

As for me af still hasn't arrived.....this may sound like a silly questions but* is it possible to conceive after a mc before you have your first cycle*? My levels were below 5 a week ago, the nurse told me at my appt then that I should expect to start anyday. I'm so confused....and anxious.....

What is your opinion/recommendation on caffeine while ttc? I sure love my morning cup of java! :coffee:

I hope you all have a fabulous Monday morning (although at times that seems unimaginable!):D


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi TxMom

I have heard of people falling pregnant straight after a miscarriage and before their first cycle! 

I don't know if its a myth but apparently you're more fertile after a miscarriage. Not sure how true this is!

I have definitely reduced my caffeine intake whilst TTC and usually have half a shot only in my morning coffee at work. If I feel any symptoms I switch to decaf and as soon as I find out I am pregnant I will switch to decaf for sure! :coffee:


----------



## TxMom2Be

Thanks! I don't want to take a hpt yet, I'd rather wait it out than see a bfn......Who knows what my body's up to, it took us NO time to conceive the first time and my DH's family is known for being extremely fertile.....

I think that I will start brewing the 1/2 Caffeine that I bought, at least it'll be something!


----------



## bastetgrrl

TxMom2Be said:


> Thanks! I don't want to take a hpt yet, I'd rather wait it out than see a bfn......Who knows what my body's up to, it took us NO time to conceive the first time and my DH's family is known for being extremely fertile.....
> 
> I think that I will start brewing the 1/2 Caffeine that I bought, at least it'll be something!

I know exactly how you feel about taking a hpt. I do not want to bother with that so just waiting it out to see what happens. 

Glad to hear that the DH's family is very fertile. :thumbup: That's a plus!


----------



## futurephotos

TxMom - yes it is totally possible. There are a lot of threads on here about that- you could do a search for them. It hasn't happened to me though (we tried after the 2nd mc). After the 1st MC we waited the 1 cycle Dr. recommended and were pg again the following cycle when we could try again (which ended up being the 2nd mc). So now after my second we've had 1 cycle and are going to see what happens this month. If it goes like the last time, then I think we have a really good chance of a positive again this month.

Mon - let us know what happens today! Good luck!


----------



## TxMom2Be

Thanks Future! I hope we all get :bfp: in August/September!! :happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Just a quick update ladies: I had my appt. today with my RE regarding the high natural killer cells. She said that in her office they only do two types of treatment for it: IVIG (intravenous immunoglobulin) or intralipids. IVIG is $3,000 or so per infussion while intralipids are about $750 per infussion. She said that her office has seen very similar results with both treatments.

Given the high cost of the IVIG we are opting for the intralipids to start with. The plan is for me to have 1 treatment before getting pregnant. My first treatment will be this Friday when I will be CD 7. Then I will come in at around 10 DPO for an early beta test. If I am pregnant I will get another infussion right away. She expects me to need around 4-5 infussions up to my 12th week of pregnancy. She will then test the NK cells again and if they are still high I will get more infussions as needed. She said I would not need them past 26 weeks along.

None of this is covered by insurance and everytime I need one I will need to shell out $750 but that's OK. She said I don't have to wait to TTC and that we can try again this cycle! I'm so excited. She said we should give this 3-4 cycles and see how it goes. If for some reason I do get pregnant and have another mc on the intralipids I would need to do the IVIG but she doubts that will be the case.

So, my first treatment is this Friday at 10:30 a.m. I will be there about 2.5 hours with an IV in my arm. I hate needles, how can I be this excited about getting the treatment? I should be able to get my first beta test done about 3 weeks from today. Can't wait, I'm excited that this may be the answer to my prayers!


----------



## heavyheart

aw am really pleased your appointment went well and that you can get started straight away with your treatment. So expensive eh, all be worth it to get your precious bundle of joy at the end of it though. Ill be keeping everything crossed for you that it all works out quickly and that you get your sept bfp and have a super healthy 9mths. :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you Heavyheart, I am feeling very optimistic at the moment! Plus, DH knows how expensive this is. Every cycle I don't get pregnant is going to cost is $750 minimum so I've told him he's got to be on his A game this cycle. He agrees. We are going all out LOL!


----------



## heavyheart

the cost must be a be a stress and that's the last thing you need to feel when ttc eh. Am sure this is going to work out for you both, i have a good feeling about you. Yip you both have to do it like you've never done it before lol so much bedding is the answer and just think you can get your bfp and burn some calories :haha: haha (not that u need to!!)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yeah, the cost is higher than I would like but the IVIG was $3,000 a treatment, YIKES! So I really hope this works. And you are right, I may need to work out the calories, the infussion is actually fat based LOL!


----------



## futurephotos

Mon- glad you had a good appointment. That is expensive, but so worth it! Good luck :)


----------



## Brookegarrett

well im glad u got answers mon...it will be expensive but atleast u can say look what all i went thro to have u..lol JK...hope u all r havin a good day..idk when im testing...


----------



## kgriffin

Mon - glad to hear you have a plan in place. Expensive, but worth it. Hopefully this is just what you needed.

In other news, my specialists office called today regarding my cd23 bloods, she said i did not ovulate and need to come in to discuss the possibility of starting clomid. I have an appt wednesday morning this week so I was glad to get in so quickly. I will likely be cd1 on Wednesday so hopefully i can start the clomid right away. Now i can stop wasting money on hpts! I really though i ovulated this month even without the opks and temping, but i guess not. Better that I know. Im a bit upset I need medical intervention, but its just a step in the right direction. This mc really messed up my body, even thoguh my cycles are a 28 day clockwork cycle, i still am not ovulating (mc was in may). Glad i had my blood drawn and hopefully clomid will work wonders. Have any of you been on clomid? or any other medication to assist with ovulation?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you Future, Brooke, and Kate. Yes, rather pricey but so worth it. And believe me, I will tell her or him "honey, you were NO accident" lol. My last son knows that his circumstances were special too. = )

Kate, I am sorry to hear you didn't O but I'm so glad that you got checked out. I've heard that can be an easy problem to fix so once you are on Clomid that should be resolved. When do you start on it?


----------



## kgriffin

well on wednesday, when i have my appointment, i should be cd1 (according to FF) so i beleive you use Clomid around the beginning of your cycle, so really, I am hoping/expecting to be on Clomid as early as next week.


----------



## TxMom2Be

Mon - Congrats to you and your DH! Such exciting news to know that there's a "cure" and that your Dr has seen positive results!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you TxMom2Be, I am excited. Plus, one of the benefits of all this special care is that I get an early pregnancy blood test at around 10 DPO so at least the 2 ww won't be as long as it normally is.

How are you doing?


----------



## Brookegarrett

todays test:(
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Brookegarrett

the original
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mon_n_john

Not sure if I see something in the original. Do you see anything Brooke?


----------



## DaisyBee

Brooke- sorry about the bfn :hugs: I wouldnt give up yet though. Is your ticker accurate? 10 dpo is still early.

Mon- so glad you had a good appt. Sounds like things are going in the right direction!

I had such a busy weekend and I'm just exhausted. On top of it Megan has insomnia atm and it's killing me!


----------



## DaisyBee

Now that I look again I wonder if I do see something??


----------



## Brookegarrett

well in real life its a very very faint shadow..i am stupid and tested with diluted pee...i couldnt wait


----------



## DaisyBee

Kate... I havent been on clomid but have heard it can be an easy fix for ovulating. Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## DaisyBee

What tests are those? I havent used those before.....


----------



## Brookegarrett

dollar tree brand...just some cheapies my hubby bought after work....and u kno me IMPATIENT i had to pee on one as soon as i got em


----------



## Brookegarrett

kgriffin said:


> well on wednesday, when i have my appointment, i should be cd1 (according to FF) so i beleive you use Clomid around the beginning of your cycle, so really, I am hoping/expecting to be on Clomid as early as next week.

 i hope u have luck with it!!! fx for u


----------



## Mon_n_john

Take another one tomorrow morning Brooke. Might be darker by then!


----------



## DaisyBee

I agree.... Take one in the am.... Hopefully will be obvious then!


----------



## Brookegarrett

I sure hope so:(


----------



## bastetgrrl

Not sure if I see anything Brooke (been drinking tonight) should test tomorrow morning.


----------



## Brookegarrett

will def be testin in the AM


----------



## bastetgrrl

((fingers crossed))


----------



## mirage25

Whoa! I'm so happy 4 u Mon! I'm feeling positive this is it  its a small price 2 pay 4 such a priceless gift!!


----------



## kgriffin

i think i see something brooke, hopefully not an evap. thinking of you!!


----------



## Brookegarrett

THANKS KATE...im hopin i get a darker line tomorrow...fx!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks Mirage, small price to pay indeed. = )

Good luck tomorrow morning Brooke, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Thanks I'm rather nervous lol


----------



## futurephotos

Today I felt more positive that maybe I'm not out for Bding to catch the egg this month yet! I had even more CM than before and it is clear and stretchy!! I'm off to go get it on now :) Wish me luck!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Woohoo Future! Go get it on girl!

I know it's hard Brooke, we're gonna get through this I promise! One day we'll all have to get together and introduce our new babies to eachother. = )

As for me I just decided to take the bull by the horns and I ordered the OvaCue fertility monitor. It helps to confirm ovulation and I need all the help I can get this cycle cause it's too expensive to not put all I have into it. The monitor should be here no later than Wednesday!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Good daemon I wish i had tha money right now but the move has drained me.. Maybe nxt month I can... Yay future I'm happy for u


----------



## DaisyBee

Thats great news future!

Brooke.... Did you test or are you going to wait?


----------



## Mon_n_john

She's supposed to test again today Daisy. Fingers crossed really hard for you Brooke!


----------



## kgriffin

anxiously awaiting news Brooke, but stay positive, you are only 11dpo today and still considered early.

FX!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Anxiously waiting to hear from Brooke tonight!! Good luck hun!


----------



## futurephotos

Last night's mission completed successfully! Hoping for another round tonight :) Yay for fertile CM (lol)!!

Mon- good news about the monitor, I think that will help do the trick for you! Sending goof vibes your way!

Brooke - I'm excited to hear your result today! Fxed :) even if it is negative don't loose hope yet!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## kgriffin

good job future! Get that bd done!! I get fertile cm for over 2 weeks and still dont ovulate, go figure. FX you have better luck!

Brooke where are you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im dying over here!


----------



## TxMom2Be

Spoke with my Nurse today and she told me that last Wednesday my hcg level was @ 2.5. I told her that af still hasn't come and she said that's normal, it could take up to 2 weeks......not exactly what I was hoping to hear.....:wacko: I know the chances aren't very high, but I was hoping that the reason she hasn't come was because I did conceive. This whole "your body getting back to NORMAL" nonsense is making me extremely frustrated! 

On a side note, how are you all today??


----------



## kgriffin

sorry txmom - i know it can be a long drawn out process. i cant believe how many women go through this, its insane.

my day is stressful at work, glad i only have 1.5 hours left, getting nervous for my appointment tomorrow, but glad i am being proactive.


----------



## futurephotos

TXMom- yeah it can take a while and it is frustrating because you feel like your hands are tied. I always feel better when I'm able to be doing something that is forward progress. Waiting on AF is never very fun! But especially when you just want to get right back at it again. 

I'm having a pretty productive day today - which is great since I'd been feeling behind. I love it when I get a leg back up on the pile again!


----------



## kgriffin

thats great future, i love days like that too, i had a morning like that at work which is great, that way i dont have to stress from being out of the office tomorrow morning.


----------



## kgriffin

Wish me luck for tomorrow morning ladies, i feel like i need it


----------



## Lily_Hope

Good luck at your appointment tmw Kate!!
Hopefully Clomid does the trick for you xx :flower:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Good luck sweet Kate! I'll say a little prayer for you tonight. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## DaisyBee

Good luck Kate! :hugs:

Future...excited for you!

I didn't have a productive day at all... Feeling like I got ran over by a truck. Lol not complaining though as I guess its a good sign? Haha


----------



## futurephotos

GRAHHH! Foiled again! I'm getting so tired of being turned down, but especially when it counts. Today is CD 13 - I should be ovulating today or tomorrow. I've been really crampy today - like O pains. I still have EWCM in copious amounts (more than what I do a lot of months). I feel like tonight is so important. I don't think that only getting it done last night gives us a good enough chance. There's nothing I can do about it though. He said if I let him sleep now he'll do me in the morning before he leaves for work... which is 4am. I said he better do me twice tomorrow then - in the morning and at night! I'm going to pray that it won't be too late. I could just about cry - I want to make our baby so bad!!!


----------



## Lily_Hope

Oh I feel for your Future! Why don't men 'get it' sometimes!!!:hissy:

BDing every other day should have you covered so try not to be too upset by it! :flower:

I'm very happy cause my husband comes home tmw after a week away! :plane: I don't think I am in with a chance this month as we only BD once (cause he was away the rest of the time) but you never know! 

I think I O'd a bit later than usual too does this mean I should expect my period to be a few days late?


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm sorry Future. Seriously what is wrong with these men? We have to do something about their libidos! Have you heard of that horny goat stuff? It's supposed to do wonders!

Lily so happy that your hubby is coming home! And yes if I O late then I get my period late too.


----------



## futurephotos

DH did try this morning like he said he would- boy did we try... everything we could think of, but he wasn't able to finish. We talked it over more and it is stress and exhaustion. He assured me that it isn't me and there isn't anything I should do differently to "seduce" him. It's a very mental thing for him- he knows everything is riding on him basically, so he gets worried. We're both putting a lot of pressure on this. Next month I'm not going to tell him when it's time, maybe that will help ease his mind. Although I'd still think it would be pretty obvious as soon as I try to jump him 3 nights in a row. I'd really like to try again tonight - today is O day, but I have a feeling that neither of us will really want to. I'm not going to initiate it - we'll see if he does, I guess and if he doesn't I'm going to try not to feel bad. Since yesterday was skipped if we can't complete our task today I don't think our chances from only doing it 1 time on Monday night is very good, but there's always next month.


----------



## mirage25

Future 1 time is all u need! (think about ppl who have 1 night stands & get pg! Then end up on Maury!Lmao)I think we just want it so bad that we want all the sperm we can get 2 "better our chances"! I only had sex twice when I got pg & im not even sure when I was ovulating!Best of luck hun! It can happen!


----------



## mirage25

Kate! How did it go?! Said a little prayer 4 u this morning!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Gee Future that really sucks. Honestly if my DH were that stressed out by it I would just do IUI to alleviate the stress on him. Have you considered that?


----------



## kgriffin

hey guys
didnt go too well this morning, but we got an order for a sperm analysis for dh, then wait another cycle before going on clomid, need tog et my cd23 bloods again, hopefully i ovualte on my own this month, but im not counting on it. :( kind of dissapointed.


----------



## futurephotos

Kate - aww, I feel for you. If you don't O on your own, at least there will be steps to take. It is sad news though :( 

Mon - no that isn't something I'd thought about yet. I hope that it won't come to that. In the grand scheme of things we haven't tried all that long (only 8 mo) - so we've got time on our side still. It just seems to me like it is taking forever and going by really slowly. 

Mirage- thanks for the encouragement. I hope that the one time WILL do it. I'd be so grateful if it did and we didn't have to keep going like this month after month.

I am starting to get tired of all the obsessing, but at the same time can't seem to stop. I'd love to say we could just switch to NTNP, but I personally feel like that would lower our chances even more. If we left sex up to when we both felt like it, we'd never end up doing it in my fertile window. I just feel so down.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh I am sorry Kate. Try to keep your chin up, it's going to happen soon!


----------



## mirage25

I'm tired of obsessing 2! I've read that obsessing & planning sex while trying 2 get pg can have an adverse affect. It can trigger different hormones that can cause u not 2 ovulate when ur suppose 2.Lh levels will still show up positive on opks because ur body is ready 2 release the egg but doesn't due 2 stress, illness, etc.... Its hard not 2 obsess over something we want so badly but that same desire could b hindering our bfp's!

Im not gonna use opks this time around/tell hubby when i'm o'ing! I'm sure he'll know because of extra sex but we won't b discussing it every single day for 6 days! Lol!

I know it maybe hard but I think if we all take a few months off from temping/charting/opks etc. and just have sex a few times a wk each wk then we may have better outcomes! Just a thought 

I'm happy 2 have all of u wonderful ladies in my life! Best support system ever!! I pray we all get our bfp soon & have a h & h 40wks!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well I had a negative test yesterday...no signs of AF.. I figure I'm out this cycle.. So now to wait two months b4 tryin again:( I'm sorry future for all the issues goin on... To all theother ladies hello hope ur doin well


----------



## mirage25

Kate, sorry things didn't go so great. Just think of it as 1 step closer 2 getting answers & treatment! Don't count ur ovaries out just yet! It may happen! If it doesn't then at least There's something u can do about it! Hope ur day gets better hun!


----------



## kgriffin

you ladies are so great, you have made me feel much better, so thank you for that :)


----------



## futurephotos

no nookie tonight either - so I think we're done for this cycle. The productive sex window is closed and now if we do it in the next two weeks it should be fun because all pressure is off! I'm a bit disappointed still, but am trying not to make too big a deal about it. DH feels bad without me having to say anything. Tonight we just hung out and talked about planning a vacation. I still seem to be unable to go to sleep though- I think my own stress is causing the insomnia.


----------



## mrsmax

futurephotos said:


> no nookie tonight either - so I think we're done for this cycle. The productive sex window is closed and now if we do it in the next two weeks it should be fun because all pressure is off! I'm a bit disappointed still, but am trying not to make too big a deal about it. DH feels bad without me having to say anything. Tonight we just hung out and talked about planning a vacation. I still seem to be unable to go to sleep though- I think my own stress is causing the insomnia.

I havent posted on here for ages as have taken a step back to try and get a bit calmer and less obsessive - but I have been reading this thread every other day or so and keep hoping for your BFPs. Future - so sorry the troubles you having with dh - I go through similar things with mine and it is so damn annoying isnt. Grr.

Just want to say I am still thinking of everyone and wishing you the best. I will be abck after the summer when I feel a nit more rested :hugs:


----------



## Brookegarrett

Thanks for stopping in.. I'm just waitin for AF to show up then we r NTNP for the next few months... Kate I'm glad ur feeling better.. Future I'm sorry about ur troubles:(


----------



## TxMom2Be

Future - I'm sorry that you think you've missed it this month, take some time to relax and know that there's always next month! 

Brooke - I'm sorry about your bfn, hang in there girl! 

Still no af for me yet, I'm so anxious to take a hpt but am making myself wait it out. As nice as it would be to have already conceived before my first post-af, I'm trying not to get my hopes up. At least I'm back in the "school" routine so I've got that to keep my mind somewhat busy. Although I'm not sure who's more anxious to get a bun in the oven, DH or myself (oh how I love that man ;) ) 

How are you all doing this morning? It's Thursday, the weekend is so close I can smell it (for me the smells are of fresh cut grass and paint, we have a few things to touch up in the house this weekend)!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Future I'm sorry that DH is not cooperating. It is certainly OK to take a step back and try to relax about TTC. In my case I just don't have that luxury. I'm 35 (so time is not on my side) and I need expensive monthly treatments until I do get pregnant so for me it really does need to happen as quickly as possible. Hopefully age isn't a factor for you two. If it isn't then that is GREAT! Either way I have a good feeling it will happen soon for you. = )

Brooke, I am sorry about the BFN but you never know, it might happen when you are NTNP, that's when my last son was conceived. I wasn't even TTC then! 

TXMom, so glad that your hubby is as eager as you. So is mine, his pocketbook hurts at the thought of multiple months of TTC lol! It's nice you have school to keep you busy. I work from home so it's hard to not think about TTC all the time.

As for me, it's day 2 of using my new OvaCue. Still getting used to it but I think I worked out a couple of kinks and am all set now. I'm very curious about how the vaginal sensor is going to work at confirming ovulation.

Other than that, I too am looking forward to a few home improvement projects this weekend. Technically it's my weekend already since DH doesn't work today, tomorrow, or Saturday. = )


----------



## critter

Hi ladies...I am very sorry for your losses, but have hope for our future! I just mc on Tuesday at 7 weeks.:cry: This is my 2nd mc and have been searching for some solace. I have been reading your threads and really get a sense of care and friendship between all of you. I am seeing my OB today to see where I stand. We have decided that we are going to try again, but it is not easy for me to conceive so I was hoping to become buddies with all of you through this journey. It's just nice to know that I am not alone. 

Hoping for :bfp: for all of you ladies.......


----------



## futurephotos

Welcome Critter! I'm sorry about your MC. I've had 2 early ones. I hope you OB is able to give you some information and a plan of action. I think the hardest part is feeling like our hands are tied. We're all here for you!

MrsMax- I was wondering what you've been up to. Thanks for popping in to say hi. 

I really appreciate all of your support ladies - I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't talk to anyone about all my frustrations. Today I'm at least not cramping anymore so that in itself has made me feel much happier. 

Hope everyone has a good day - only a couple more to go before the weekend!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm sorry for your loss Critter. We are all here for you!


----------



## futurephotos

Ladies, I wrote this a couple of nights ago and put it in it's own thread- but I wanted to share it with you too. I think we all could use a pick-me up. Hope you think this is funny, I tried to be!

Top Ten List: You Know You&#8217;re TTC When&#8230;

10) Magically you begin seeing pregnant women everywhere&#8230; where did they all come from so suddenly?! And why do I dread logging on to facebook&#8230; oh, yeah- another friend just made their announcement.

9) You get really good at counting by twos, but instead of chanting 2-4-6-8, who do we appreciate&#8230; you&#8217;re chanting 10-12-14-18 are the best days for our mating!

8) You know what your body temperature is before you know what the temp is outside.

7) You have extra pillows near the bed to lay your other cheeks on.

6) You&#8217;ll never look at egg whites the same way again.

5) You have the urge to pee on things daily.

4) Let&#8217;s just say you learn the lingo- can you follow this?:
To have BOB stop BC and NTNP or BD using SMEP after LMP when BBT dips, EWCM is present, and CBFM or OPK tells you to. Make DH have SOD. Hope you&#8217;re DTD when you O. 10 DPO start POAS, FRER is best (it is an EPT). Look for IB. When BAW check B&B, IYKWIM, for TMI on TTC and ROFL at how crazy we are. FXED for no AF after TWW and a BFP. OMG call your GP if there&#8217;s HCG you&#8217;re PG. GL and Baby Dust!

3) You start looking forward to feeling like crap because it could be a sign.

2) You can&#8217;t go for 15 minutes without thinking about baby stuff.

1) ) It&#8217;s the only time you want to hear the words &#8220;Big&#8221; and &#8220;Fat&#8221; in the same sentence (as in finally my BFP!!)


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL too funny! Love it and so true.


----------



## critter

Wow....that was too funny!!! I really needed that! Thank you ladies...OB visit went well. Doc said I passed almost everything on Tue and will prob cramp for a few more days. Wants me to wait 2 cycles before I try again....which is Nov. Seems like forever, but I know it will be safer. However, I am thankful that I won't be alone in my journey and can be your cheerleader along the way!!!:hugs: and lots of :dust:


----------



## kgriffin

good morning everyone, well im home from work the last 2 days, i got some sort of bug bite that caused an allergic reaction and now its infected so im on even more meds. not happy

in other news, my af is late for the first time ever, which sounds great right? Except that i know 100% that i didnt ovulate lol. but.. i must admit i tested today JUST INCASE because this medication i have to take is very hard on your body. BFN obviuosly lol. better to be safe than sorrry though.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sorry about the bug bite Kate, hope it feels better soon!


----------



## TxMom2Be

Welcome Critter! I'm so sorry for your loss but you have definitely come to right place for support! :hug:

Future - Thanks for sharing the Top 10 list, I LOVE it!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Welcome Critter, so sorry for your losses. :hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

hi ladies 

Critter - sorry for your loss :hugs: your in the right place here for support all the ladies here are so lovely and understanding, anything can be said here and theres always support, advice and a lots of hugs.

mon n john - Really glad you get to try straight away!!! this is the start of the journey to you happy healthy bundle!!! :happydance:

future - loved the top ten list that made me giggle!!! hope you doing ok :hugs:

txmom2be - hope you are doing good also!! :hugs:

Sorry if ive missed anyone out ive got a mushy tired brain tonight :coffee:

Afm iam on cd11, :sex: Alot last night was soooo good :haha: i forgot the baby making part of it iykwim i just really had fun which was lovely we felt close :winkwink: ill now step up bedding to every or every other night as i should ov round cd14 fx. 

can i ask do any of you get tender or slightly tender breasts when ov is due? i have noticed mines are starting to be tender but this has never happened at ov before. Aw yes and shooting pains (feels like where ovaries would be) that come and go but its a strange pain and brief (not painful iykwim just noticeable). that happened yesterday a few times and today it was mainly on my right side but i felt in on my left a couple of times xx:hugs:


----------



## Brookegarrett

Heavy- idk if mine hurt b4 bc i never really paid attention i think mine is just that im payin more attention to my body than b4...every lil thing i almost OVER analyze. but good luck!!
Critter-WELCOME!!! we are definately a great bunch of ladies...we will share many tears but also will be there to share the joys of the BFP!!!look forward to u joining all of our journey..
Kate- im sorry about the bug bite...just remember u always have nxt cycle!! and maybe u can get some clomid soon..
I am really worn out...work is gettin to me...but im gonna get more use to it...im not use to workin days..i work nights n its alot calmer then...I am still waitin for AF..i figure its knockin on the door bc im cramping in my back ALOT...Hope everyone is havin a great day...im still down about NTNP...


----------



## Brookegarrett

i am wonderin y i have the strong urge to test knowin i am probably NOT pregnant...


----------



## mirage25

Welcome critter...sorry 4 ur loss. I wish u the best of luck! November will be here in no time!! 

Hi mrsmax! Glad u stopped by hope all is well!


----------



## critter

Heavy...I sometimes get what you describe at what should be ov time. It doesn't happen every month, but it has happened. Good luck!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

That's totally normal Brooke, it happens to all of us. Especially when AF is due and you haven't gotten it you start thinking "Well, I could be pregnant." And it's true, you could be. No harm in doing an IC test. The hard part is not letting a BFN get to you so much. Don't think of it as a failed month, you are just that closer to your BFP.

As for me, I am off to get my intralipid IV treatment. Wish me luck and my nurse a steady hand lol!


----------



## kgriffin

morning ladies

bug bite is still there, infected, doctor gave me heavy meds, im having a hard time focusing at work today. ugh. i feel like such a mess.

af is 3 days late, but i know i didnt ovulate, so annoying. it better come soon, i feel very stressed so that's probably why it's late.

Glad its Friday, dh and i won't be up to very much. Cleaning the house, woo hoo! hah,. what is everone else up to this weekend?


----------



## bastetgrrl

Mon_n_john said:


> That's totally normal Brooke, it happens to all of us. Especially when AF is due and you haven't gotten it you start thinking "Well, I could be pregnant." And it's true, you could be. No harm in doing an IC test. The hard part is not letting a BFN get to you so much. Don't think of it as a failed month, you are just that closer to your BFP.
> 
> As for me, I am off to get my intralipid IV treatment. Wish me luck and my nurse a steady hand lol!

Hope everything goes well today! Keep us posted! :thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Well, I can not tell a lie, that iv sucked! The original iv line infiltrated and my arm was burning like crazy. The nurse had to remove the iv and they the other arm. She poked and couldn't get a line. Back to the first arm. Poked again and couldn't get a line. At this point I'm in tears and the purse is so nervous. She says this hasn't happened to her in over 20 years. So we take a 20 minute breather. I asked her for a baby aspirin to help think my blood because she said I was clotting too quickly. She went and got a warm compress for my arm hoping it would help. 20 minutes later we literally prayed together before attempting again as I really need this treatment. Finally on the 4th poke it worked by barely sticking the needle in my vein and using a lot of tape to keep it there. The iv itself isn't bad, it's just cold. But the med she had to use after the bad iv line hurt so bad that my arm is still sore. Even so, im glad it's done. Next one is in 28 days. God I hope I get pregnant this month, I need to do this until I'm 20 weeks along!


----------



## kgriffin

wow mon, im so sorry that sounds terrible, im awful at getting blood drawn, i get lots of anxiety from it, i have had an iv a few times and i dont have fond memories to say the least, glad its done for you now and you dont need to worry for 28 days, it would be so wonderful if you were to get your bfp this month, thinking of you!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks Kate, I have major needle phobia bur fir good reason. The sweet nurse was like, you poor dear, no wonder you are traumatized.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Oh my gosh Mon, I'm so sorry to hear how bad it went today. :hugs:


----------



## cricket in VA

It's hard not to test...you just want to KNOW! And even if you logically are pretty sure you aren't, there's still hope you might be. I'm fighting the urge now...won't really know for 8 more days.


----------



## kgriffin

its the weekend ladies :)

good luck to those who are testing this weekend.


----------



## Brookegarrett

I'm sorry mon for ur bad experience.. I cracked.. N well... It was a bfn I am ntnp:( I am so upset idk what's wrong with me:( I got preggo so easy b4


----------



## Brookegarrett

AF still hasn't showed her ugly face yet tho


----------



## critter

Mon....I'm so sorry that you had such a rough time with the needle, but I do hope that things work out well for you! :hugs:

Brooke...stay strong and keep positive thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## Brookegarrett

Um well I just sent mon n nia pics of my test.. I see a line:0 I'm thinkin I got one of those VERY rare frer evaps


----------



## Mon_n_john

I just saw your text, I see a line!


----------



## futurephotos

Mon - wow that does sound really horrible with the IV experience. That will be rough to go through every month! I will pray for your BFP soon so you won't need to have as much torture!!

Kate - I'm soooo looking forward to this weekend! It will be nice to have a bit of a break from stress at work.

Brooke- did the line come up within the time frame or afterwards? Any result after 10 minutes isn't usually valid. How many days late are you now?

I'm happy to say that I had a really great day for once - it has been a while since I've felt this upbeat! I hope my enthusiasm will continue into next week - I'll still have a lot going on and I get way more done when I'm in a good mood. :)


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well... I saw a shadow at 6 minutes but I dried it n that's when it darkened more


----------



## Brookegarrett

I'm 2 days late...


----------



## Brookegarrett

This happened with my youngest I didn't get a dark positive til a week late.. But I figure it's a evap...


----------



## heavyheart

aw good luck brooke, i really hope this is your bfp!!!! 


Mon n john- sorry to here you had such a tough time with your treatment and that added phobia of needles wont be nice at all. Ive got everything crossed for u this is your month xx

future- Glad your feeling upbeat thats nice to hear :thumbup:

Hiya to all the other ladies, hope your all doing well and having a nice weekend!

afm- getting alot of :sex: aw i was soooo tired last night and i really didnt want to but i made it happen quickly :haha: i mean like 6mins then it was over haha. Iam sure am ovulating or about to, day before yesterday was the shooting pains in ovaries (not painful tho just noticeable iykwim) that came and went and slightly tender breasts which i still have. Yesterday i had a few big deposits of ewcm when i wiped so all good signs am hoping.

Hope yor all having a nice weekend, am just about to pop over to my mums for a nice family day for her birthday.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Good luck Brooke! Hope it's a :bfp:!!


----------



## cricket in VA

Hi - sorry I posted yesterday with no introduction. Just because I've been reading through ALL of your posts and know your stories doesn't mean you know me :) I've been reading various forums since December, when we started TTC, and then voraciously in Feb/March when I got pregnant and then lost the baby, but never posted. I was doing OK, but now it's been 5 months since the mc, and I feel like everyone I know is pregnant - many by accident - and I'm kind of struggling to stay positive and not get depressed. It hasn't been THAT long, but as you all know when you're TTC every month seems like a year! I'm also so nervous that if we do conceive again I'll lose it again, and the anxiety is probably not helping! Anyway - it's so nice to read everyone's posts and know that I'm not crazy. Everytime I get sad my OH just says "maybe this month!", which is nice, and he's very supportive, but it's also just not helping. I'm trying to not stress right now, but kind of dreading the 27th when AF is due again...


----------



## gaya

Feel you on not telling anyone :/ I'm new on here, but I figured I could ease up some of this depression by finding woman who went through what I did. I was at 5 months though :/ I went to find out if my lil one was a boy or girl and they told me the heart had stopped. They induced my labor and then I found out it would've been a boy. I had a DC two weeks later, because they didn't know what was going on. Almost 4 months later I think I'm pregnant again finally, but I'm not telling anyoneeee if I am. Was heartbroken enough losing my baby, but everyone who knew and was excited with me, being quiet and serious faced everytime they saw me, just added to it. :)


----------



## cricket in VA

gaya said:


> Feel you on not telling anyone :/ I'm new on here, but I figured I could ease up some of this depression by finding woman who went through what I did. I was at 5 months though :/ I went to find out if my lil one was a boy or girl and they told me the heart had stopped. They induced my labor and then I found out it would've been a boy. I had a DC two weeks later, because they didn't know what was going on. Almost 4 months later I think I'm pregnant again finally, but I'm not telling anyoneeee if I am. Was heartbroken enough losing my baby, but everyone who knew and was excited with me, being quiet and serious faced everytime they saw me, just added to it. :)

Oh man - I can't imagine. One of my best friends had a similar situation - she went in for her 6 month check-up and no heart beat. So amazingly hard. I was only 5 1/2-6 weeks, and felt so thankful it hadn't been longer. She had an incompetent cervix (we laughed about the name...it's so rude!), but was able to have 2 beautiful sons (although they came early) after the loss of her daughter. Good luck, and I truly hope this pregnancy works out!!


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Cricket & Gaya!

HeavyHeart - sounds like great timing! Fxed for you!

Brooke - that sounds promising still. I can't wait until you're a week late to see if you get a nice dark positive then :)


----------



## Brookegarrett

I'm hopin so I'm really nervous


----------



## Mon_n_john

Did u test again Brooke?


----------



## Brookegarrett

i peed on a FRER and no lines showed up not even a control:( so i gotta get some more!


----------



## Mon_n_john

OMG how weird! I've never had no lines before. It's probably just a faulty test. If you call them and tell them they'll probably send you another test. Do you plan on testing again today?


----------



## Brookegarrett

I'm goin to test in the AM.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Okey dokey, good luck!


----------



## Brookegarrett

thanks love!


----------



## mirage25

Hi cricket! I'm sorry 4 ur loss....ur right...months feel like yrs when u want it so bad! The entire ttc process is overwhelming, tiring, stressful, etc....best of luck 2 u! Fingers crossed that af won't show up!

Gaya, i'm so sorry u had 2 go through that. I'm glad u decided to talk with us.having woman who know how u feel & there to vent when needed is great! I was only 7 wks when I mc but I won't tell any1 when I do get pg again!  fingers crossed 4 u! When will u test?!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well I'm anxious for in the mornin.. Ladies il keep u posted welcome n hello to all the new comers!!!


----------



## heavyheart

oh ive got everything crossed for you brooke :thumbup: good luck xx:hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thinking of u Brooke, best of luck!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Thanks ladies I'm not gettin excited until I see a scan. I had another faint positive...


----------



## heavyheart

Brookegarrett said:


> Thanks ladies I'm not gettin excited until I see a scan. I had another faint positive...

 Thats brilliant your getting lines hunny!!! fx this is your sticky bean and you go on to have a h&h 9mths brooke. Totaly understand you not wanting to get excited till you know everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## kgriffin

FX brooke, im 5 days late but i didnt o! ugh.


----------



## TxMom2Be

Mon - I'm sorry to hear about your IV experience, I'm sure the pain, time and money will all pay off VERY soon with a :bfp:! 

Heavy - It's your time of the month to shine, I hope you catch a sitcky one!:thumbup: 

To all the rest of you ladies ttc - I hope things are going well for you wherever you are in your cycle! Lots of :dust: to us all!!

Ok ya'll (there's the Texas coming out in me), I'm getting SO impatient.....AF still hasn't showed up and it's been 10 days today since my hcg was @ 2.5. I really though I would have started by now - the voices in my head are arguing, one telling me to wait and the other telling me to test. DH wants me to wait, I think partially because he doesn't want me to be disappointed and partially because he says "he'll know when I'm pregnant without having to take a test"....Geez Louise! What do ya'll think is going on? [we did start bd'ing again a week after the mc and do at least every other night]:shrug:

Hope you're all enjoying the last few hours of the weekend, school starts tomrorow for me, I have my classroom all set up and I feel prepared, but I'm sure there's something I forgot to do! :wacko:


----------



## cricket in VA

TxMom2Be said:


> Mon - I'm sorry to hear about your IV experience, I'm sure the pain, time and money will all pay off VERY soon with a :bfp:!
> 
> Heavy - It's your time of the month to shine, I hope you catch a sitcky one!:thumbup:
> 
> To all the rest of you ladies ttc - I hope things are going well for you wherever you are in your cycle! Lots of :dust: to us all!!
> 
> Ok ya'll (there's the Texas coming out in me), I'm getting SO impatient.....AF still hasn't showed up and it's been 10 days today since my hcg was @ 2.5. I really though I would have started by now - the voices in my head are arguing, one telling me to wait and the other telling me to test. DH wants me to wait, I think partially because he doesn't want me to be disappointed and partially because he says "he'll know when I'm pregnant without having to take a test"....Geez Louise! What do ya'll think is going on? [we did start bd'ing again a week after the mc and do at least every other night]:shrug:
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying the last few hours of the weekend, school starts tomrorow for me, I have my classroom all set up and I feel prepared, but I'm sure there's something I forgot to do! :wacko:

AF didn't visit me until 5 weeks after I was at 2.5, and I'm SUPER regular usually - 28 days on the dot. Our bodies do funny things!


----------



## TxMom2Be

cricket in VA said:


> TxMom2Be said:
> 
> 
> Mon - I'm sorry to hear about your IV experience, I'm sure the pain, time and money will all pay off VERY soon with a :bfp:!
> 
> Heavy - It's your time of the month to shine, I hope you catch a sitcky one!:thumbup:
> 
> To all the rest of you ladies ttc - I hope things are going well for you wherever you are in your cycle! Lots of :dust: to us all!!
> 
> Ok ya'll (there's the Texas coming out in me), I'm getting SO impatient.....AF still hasn't showed up and it's been 10 days today since my hcg was @ 2.5. I really though I would have started by now - the voices in my head are arguing, one telling me to wait and the other telling me to test. DH wants me to wait, I think partially because he doesn't want me to be disappointed and partially because he says "he'll know when I'm pregnant without having to take a test"....Geez Louise! What do ya'll think is going on? [we did start bd'ing again a week after the mc and do at least every other night]:shrug:
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying the last few hours of the weekend, school starts tomrorow for me, I have my classroom all set up and I feel prepared, but I'm sure there's something I forgot to do! :wacko:
> 
> AF didn't visit me until 5 weeks after I was at 2.5, and I'm SUPER regular usually - 28 days on the dot. Our bodies do funny things!Click to expand...


Wow! Thanks for sharing - you're so right, our bodies are SO unpredictable, especially after a mc......I sure hope she comes soon (or not for another 9 months!)


----------



## DaisyBee

Mon.... I am so sorry to hear about your horrible iv experience! It will all be worth it though in the end! :hugs:

Brooke.... FX for you!!

Tx... My hcg was negative a week after bleeding stopped and af didn't show up for another 2 weeks with one miscarriage and 3 weeks with the other. Hopefully though yours will be staying away for 9 months! Good luck with first day of school tomorrow!

Kate... Hope af shows soon!


----------



## Brookegarrett

I'm sorry ladies I've not been very tentative o here my mind is in outer space...


----------



## kgriffin

Where are you af?

Dh did his semen analysis on saturday, any idea how long those take to get the results back?


----------



## bastetgrrl

kgriffin said:


> Where are you af?
> 
> Dh did his semen analysis on saturday, any idea how long those take to get the results back?

It took about 3 or 4 days for the results for us.


----------



## futurephotos

Well, I did my very first progesterone supplement last night! It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Hopefully I'll have a bfp this month - otherwise I'm going to kind-of feel like the medicine is being wasted... Too bad you have to start it before you know if your actually pg or not. I have at least 1 more week of waiting to find out still!


----------



## Mon_n_john

That's great Future, I am really excited for you! What progesterone do you take? I use the Crinone 8% gel suppositories myself. If you happen to be on that stuff let me know, I'll give you a few hints that I had to learn the hard way lol.


----------



## futurephotos

I actually don't know what brand it is - I don't think it is one of the "name brand" ones. They didn't tell me what the dosage is either. I only have to do it 2x per week.


----------



## Lyric716

Hello ladies,

I am new to this site and will be testing mid September, just looking for ladies to go through this journey with. I have two beautiful children, Sydney and she will be five on Monday and my little boy Sean who I lost in March at 19 Months of age. I'm terrifed to get pregnant again because to bury another child would be too much for me. Looking forward to getting to know all of you wonderful woman

Thanks


----------



## Mon_n_john

futurephotos said:


> I actually don't know what brand it is - I don't think it is one of the "name brand" ones. They didn't tell me what the dosage is either. I only have to do it 2x per week.

Oh OK, that's totally different than what I use then. Mine is used nightly. It "builds up" in there and the extra needs to be removed but docs felt to tell their patients that.  That's what I was trying to pass on lol :blush:. You should be fine!


----------



## critter

Hi Ladies...been preoccupied for the past few days.....school starting and all. Kinda good to keep my mind on other things. I really hope all of you are doing well! 

Brooke....keeping my FXed for you!!!!

Lyric....welcome sweetie....so very sorry for you loss....these are fabulous ladies to talk to and are very welcoming!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Lyric716 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am new to this site and will be testing mid September, just looking for ladies to go through this journey with. I have two beautiful children, Sydney and she will be five on Monday and my little boy Sean who I lost in March at 19 Months of age. I'm terrifed to get pregnant again because to bury another child would be too much for me. Looking forward to getting to know all of you wonderful woman
> 
> Thanks

Lyric, I am so sorry for your loss. I wish you nothing but the best in your TTC journey! :hugs:


----------



## Lyric716

Thanks Mon and Critter, I pray that we all become new moms in the very near future. Baby Dust to us all:)


----------



## mirage25

Hello Lyric. I'm very sorry to hear about your lost. I'm glad to see your ttc.The woman on here are an amazing support system! Best of luck to you and fingers crossed for that bfp!


----------



## kgriffin

Hey Lyric, 

So sorry to hear about your son, sending you lots of babydust, :)


in other news, AF IS HERE


----------



## mirage25

Hi ladies. ugh, Idk what to do! I dont wanna use opks anymore.I only tried them last month to make sure I was O'ing after the mc. I dont wanna obsess with that this time around, but at the same time I know my O has changed since June. It use to be the 14th day now my cycles aren't the same :-( I'm thinking we'll just start bd'ing 2nite and do every other day until the 3rd! I have calculated to possible O days...lol and I'm not good with the whole cm thing! I'm trying to b more relaxed this time around its just so damn hard!

Hi Future I'm glad you started your meds!! Fingers crossed that your bfp is around the corner!!! Stay positive hun!


----------



## futurephotos

Lyric - welcome! I'm sorry to hear about your son.

Mon - thanks, mine isn't a gel it is a capsule that melts.

Kate - I'm glad you got AF. Now hopefully you'll be back on track. I hope this cycle you'll ovulate!


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks Mirage! 
It makes sense why you wanted to try OPKs last month, but when it causes more stress I think it is ok to have a break too. Good luck with the Bding!!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Hi ladies I see y'all cycles r ticking on along.. Mine is at a stand still I had what I thought were 3 positive tests on frer but then I took 2 digitals n they were both not pregnant sp idk what to think n my opk is still almost positive Which is also very odd for me this time in my cycle.. Congrats Kate on af finally starting. Nia Hun u do whatever u think will stress u less..:) future good luck with ur new meds


----------



## kgriffin

hey ladies, again, thank you for the continued support, this no af or o has really been getting to me. I am glad AF is here and i am getting cd3 bloods drawn tomorrow to confirm PCOS, although I hope that's not the case. I am going to follow up with my obgyn on dh's SA today, hopefully that is all good and I can start on Clomid next month :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Brooke, how are you doing today? Any news?

Kate, it sounds like you are well on your way to your BFP. I hope all your tests and DH's SA come back great and quickly!


----------



## kgriffin

thanks Mon!

I followed up with the obgyn and half of his results are back and they are normal/good range, just have to wait for the other half, she said to call back monday :)


----------



## Brookegarrett

No af cm is still creamy.. Cervix is still soft I haven't tested tho


----------



## Brookegarrett

I'm on cd 34....


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yay Kate, that's great news!

Brooke, I hate to be a POAS pusher, but....


----------



## Brookegarrett

lol i know..but i dont want another let down..i really thnk i may have had a chemical...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Brookegarrett said:


> lol i know..but i dont want another let down..i really thnk i may have had a chemical...

I totally understand hun but if you did have a chemical you need to know. I know it's hard, I've had 3 chemicals but that's how I figured out I needed further testing. Besides, maybe everything is fine honey.

But I support any decission you make. Juts know that we are here to support you. :hugs:


----------



## Brookegarrett

My hubby wants me to wait til Friday so I'm really tryin to hold out til then...


----------



## kgriffin

ahhhhhhhhh i want you to POAS too! Friday is here tomorrow though and amazing job for holding out, cd34 must be some kind of record lol


----------



## futurephotos

Hi gals,
I don't know if this makes sense, but - I'm finally starting to feel more like myself again! I'm still sad at times, but lately when I've seen newborns at least I don't feel like my heart is breaking. I've been able to get my mind off all the baby stuff a little but more than before and I'm focusing on my work again. It's nice that the depressive slump is lifting and I'm feeling way more optimistic about everything. Maybe now if I can relax a bit more I will get my BFP.


----------



## kgriffin

future - im so thrilled you are starting to feel better, that is fantastic, your bfp is likely right around the corner!


----------



## Mon_n_john

That's great future, really happy that you are feeling better!


----------



## mirage25

Whoa! Its our 2 yr anniversary! And we getting it on! Lol...how great would it b 2 conceive on our anniversary!


----------



## Mon_n_john

mirage25 said:


> Whoa! Its our 2 yr anniversary! And we getting it on! Lol...how great would it b 2 conceive on our anniversary!

Happy anniversary! My last son was conceived on my 1st wedding anniversary, good luck and baby dust to you!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Aww good luck nia n I'm glad ur feelin better future.. Now I am at work but i have a test waitin at home for me:)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Brookegarrett said:


> Aww good luck nia n I'm glad ur feelin better future.. Now I am at work but i have a test waitin at home for me:)

That's awesome Brooke! Can't wait for you to test!!!


----------



## heavyheart

good luck brooke!!! keeping my fx for you :thumbup:

Hi ladies hope your all doing well!!!

Future - so glad to hear your feeling better thats great :hugs:

mon n john - Hope your treatment is going good and those needles haven't been too much for you. Keeping my fx for you :hugs:

mirage25 - happy anniversary, glad your feeling the love!!! fx for you to xx


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you Heavyheart. Luckily I only get 1 IV every 28 days so next one is scheduled for September. If I do get a BFP they may do it earlier, not sure. I promise I won't complain about them once I am pregnant, I'll just be thankful.


----------



## kgriffin

brooke i can't wait!!


----------



## mirage25

Thanks ladies! I feel a lot more relaxed and unpressured this time around! hopefully it happens! lol...to bad I can't keep track of my dpo days but that may not be such a bad thing!

Future I'm so happy your feeling better! Things can only get better now 

Brooke go POAS!!!lol...I need results!


----------



## kgriffin

wow, everyone is in such a great mood this week, has anyone else noticed that? So much positive energy, and honestly, it can only mean good things :)

as for me, i got my cd3 bloods taken today to confirm PCOS, hopefully that doesn't happen!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well it looks like a bfn:( idk what's wrong with my body I'm so down but u ladies r tha sweetest


----------



## kgriffin

sorry Brooke :(


----------



## heavyheart

sorry to hear that brooke :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## futurephotos

Well now I feel like a roller-coaster... I was so happy for a few days and today my best friend told me that he and his wife are expecting (their first). I'm excited for them, they'll be fantastic parents. I had this huge pang at the news though and started feeling bad for myself again. In some ways it's another pressure on me to want it now because DH and I think it would be great to have kids around the same time this other couple does so they could be playmates and grow up together. It just seems like I'm getting left behind in the dust again.


----------



## kgriffin

dont even worry future! they have one cooking now, and any month now, you could have one too! if you want your kids to play together, thats great, but they dont have to have the same birthdate! They will likely both be born in 2012 and in the same grade!


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks Kate! That's true... funny how easy it is to get hung up on this stuff. I'd prefer it not be the same month -lol. Same year will be perfectly fine :) we still better get crackin though!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Still no af... I had the craziest dream:( idk what's goin on with me


----------



## Mon_n_john

Brooke, that is so weird. You have me stumped.


----------



## kgriffin

i totally know what you mean future, my SIL is pregnant with her 2nd and it makes me crazy lol, but at the same time, this will be our first baby and i dont want to share my spotlight, as awful as that sounds, when im pregnant, i dont want it to be about comparing hers to mine, i want it to be about mine, and i want to give her, her moment.

brooke - my af was a week late for the first time last cycle, so strange.


----------



## Brookegarrett

Yeah mine is a wk late right now


----------



## TxMom2Be

Lots of catching up to do - starting school this past week has had me pooped! 

Good News - AF finally showed up on Wednesday, it feels so good to be back on schedule and able to start "counting"! I'm officially on CD4! 

Where is everyone else at on their cycle?

Brooke - So strange that you're body and test are sending you mixed signals, have you tested or has af come at all this weekend?


----------



## kgriffin

hopefully yours comes soon brooke!
mon - im cd5, this could be out cycle!! We would find out about the same time!


----------



## Mon_n_john

kgriffin said:


> hopefully yours comes soon brooke!
> mon - im cd5, this could be out cycle!! We would find out about the same time!

From your lips to God's ears, I sure hope so hun! :happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

TxMom2Be said:


> Lots of catching up to do - starting school this past week has had me pooped!
> 
> Good News - AF finally showed up on Wednesday, it feels so good to be back on schedule and able to start "counting"! I'm officially on CD4! QUOTE]
> 
> YAY! So happy you got AF!:thumbup:


----------



## kgriffin

morning everyone,

how was everyones weekend?

I need some advice, non ttc related.


here it goes.. MIL is coming for a visit from the other side of the country. Dh has been wanting to use our vacation time/wedding anniversary to go home to Ontario, I don't want to go because my parents were here for 2 weeks in March and i had a good visit. Dh has not seen his mom (but his uncle and aunt were just here) since november. She misses him a lot and he misses her (obviously) she is young and they are very close. anyways.. here is my issue. She texted me on friday saying shes coming out to visit leaving that night, talk about notice right! Anyways, her boyfriend is a trucker/truck driver? (sorry, dont know the lingo) and he is drving out here right now, so she went with him on her vacation time. So she won't arrive until wednesday and probably will leave thursday or friday. Now, i wanted to keep this a suprise for DH because i know he will love seeing her. okay, so im arranging all of this and i text "See you wednesday" then it clicks.. we have a concert to go to on Wednedsay that we bought tickets for, months ago! These tickets were (80$ each) expensive, and i still wnt to go to the show, now, ive seen the band 3 times already but dh never has, and the concert was actually his idea. we dont get out much because we are paying off debt and dont really know anyone in the new province we moved to (BC). so... i told MIL about the concert and she didnt say much.. Should we just not go to the concert and take the loss to cash that we cant really afford, or go? I feel like we deserve to go, we work hard and deserve a break. on the other hand, if she is only here for 2 days, dh will probably want to spend the time with her, he works full time and so do i, so at night would be the only time we could really see his mom. 

im feeling bad even thinking this, but...my parents would never just give us no notice and expect us to move around our plans for them, they fit into our schedules when they visit, we don't fit into theirs.. and dh's mom.. well, kind of expects us to change things for me. its been nearly a year since we have seen her, so i get it.. but... ugh. i dont know. What would you all do? do i ruin the surprise and have dh make the judgement call?

sorry for the long post.. i need opinions..


----------



## Mon_n_john

I would just give him the option to pick whatever is best for him and go with it, no hard feelings either way. Good luck!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Ugh!! Still no af..


----------



## Brookegarrett

I'm cd 40:(


----------



## TxMom2Be

@Kgriffiin - Ouch, that's a tough call. Personally, I would break the surprise and give him the choice of what he would like to do, have you thought about posting the tickets for sale so that if you don't go you at least aren't out of the cash?


----------



## kgriffin

thanks txmom - i have posted them, such short notice though. im feeling a bit annoyed, i know thats bad.
but... dh and i literally never do anything, we ar ehome bodies, and i want to go still. :(. 

i jsut feel like, if it were me, i would ask to come, rather than telling us she is coming, and i would give us more notice than "we are leaving tonight." is that too much to ask? am i being unfair?


----------



## kgriffin

test again brooke!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yeah Brooke, you really need to test again but you need a blood test. Did you make that appt. yet?


----------



## futurephotos

Kate- tough situation! Is there an option of letting MIL know about the concert and you two still going, then surprising him with her visit the next night? I know she's only there a couple of days, but I would think that you could have the best of both. Go to the concert because those were your prior plans and still see her the next day...should make everyone happy? I think it's rude of her to not give more notice and check to see what your plans were first.

Well, I just got AF today - so I'm out for this cycle. On to September - which would be perfect... I REALLY would LOVE a June Baby!!


----------



## Brookegarrett

No i haven't set up an appointment bc I'm afraid it will tell me sumthin bad:(But I will test again


----------



## kgriffin

im sure it wil be fine brooke, could even be great news! 
and future - thank you for validating how i was feeling, i ended up teling dh and he is okay with going to the concert still, he thought about not going but i reminded him it was 200 bucks. guess its good i told him. and im totally with you for june babies!!


----------



## kgriffin

oh, i forgot to say that DH's SA results are in so im back at the obgyn tomorrow morning so i will get my clomid script hopefully and hopefully SA results are great.

thanks for everyone who helped with opinions earlier, i needed that support :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

That's awesome Kate! Please let us know who the results come back. Good luck!


----------



## kgriffin

well, bad news..

dh's morphology came back at 98% abnormal.. the doctor recommended intra uterine insemination but she said its very costly, and to be honest, i dont want to concieve that way, atleast not now. i was feeling hopeful for the most part, i will try IUI in the new year i guess.. feeling very dissapointed and let down.


----------



## futurephotos

Kate :( I'm sorry for your news. I wouldn't want an IUI at this point yet either. I think giving it more time and maybe trying that next year sounds like a good idea. I'll be thinking about you! I hope that something will cheer you up soon!


----------



## kgriffin

thank you future, means a lot.


Okay ladies, im going to take a break from this website, i feel like its adding to my stress/sadness. these SA results have really sent me in a downward spiral and to be honest, im just feeling really upset.

I wish all of you ladies all of the luck in the world, and no one deserves big, beautiful BFPs like you all do.

I will come back to check on everyone at some point when I feel like I can concentrate on this again, but right now all my energy is going to ttc, and well, its getting me no where. I need to focus on other things in life that bring me joy for the time being.

Hope to be back soon, thank you all for everything and all of the wonderful support you have offered to me. 

*BABYDUST* to all of you :)


Kate


----------



## TxMom2Be

I'm sorry Kate! Try to keep your chin up, we're thinkin' about ya! :flower:


----------



## mirage25

Sorry 2 hear that Kate...I hope u find comfort & some joy.don't lose faith, I'll b thinking of u!


----------



## futurephotos

We'll miss you Kate! Update us when you can again. Best of luck!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Kate, I am sorry to hear that. You need to do what is best for you. Just so you know, some places don't charge much for IUI. At my RE's office it would be less than $300. I've actually considered it even without sperm issues. I can be a bit impatient and sometimes think it might help speed things up.

I hope it all works out for you and no matter what you decide we are here for you. Hugs!


----------



## hopeful23456

futurephotos said:


> Kate :( I'm sorry for your news. I wouldn't want an IUI at this point yet either. I think giving it more time and maybe trying that next year sounds like a good idea. I'll be thinking about you! I hope that something will cheer you up soon!

hi futurephotos, I've had 4 m/cs, all between 5-6 weeks and am also in MN - no children yet and 35 (36 next month). 3 m/c were in the past 15 months. I've never gotten to the heartbeat stage and have been looking for other gals in a similar situtation to see what they have tried. I saw your posting and was wondering if your m/cs were that early too? 

my last m/c was a week ago and I'm heartbroken and looking for answers

me 35, dh 33, fine, 4 unexplained m/c's and no kids yet, 3 rounds clomid, 1 iui (bfp with iui and m/c). heterozygous mthfr A1298C, otherwise fine


----------



## hopeful23456

Mon_n_john said:


> Kate, I am sorry to hear that. You need to do what is best for you. Just so you know, some places don't charge much for IUI. At my RE's office it would be less than $300. I've actually considered it even without sperm issues. I can be a bit impatient and sometimes think it might help speed things up.
> 
> I hope it all works out for you and no matter what you decide we are here for you. Hugs!

hi Mon, how did they diagnose you w/elevated NK cells? do you know what the test is called?
me 35, dh 33, fine, 4 unexplained m/c's and no kids yet, 3 rounds clomid, 1 iui (bfp with iui and m/c in Aug, 2011). heterozygous mthfr A1298C, otherwise fine


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hopeful, my RE thought there may be an immune reason for all my miscarriages. She suggested I get an immune blood test that tests for 3 different things. One of them was NK cells (the test is called Natural Killer Cells Assay). Sure enough, she was right.


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Hopeful - I'm sorry for your losses. Yes, both of mine were at 5 weeks (Was pg 1st time in April, and 2nd time in June). I don't have any children yet. I'm 27, DH 31. 

We haven't gone through any testing yet. I'm on progesterone now after the second MC to see if it will help anything to stick when I get a BFP again.

Nothing happened the last two cycles- so I'm hoping that September will be our lucky month. Good luck to you!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Kate i totally understand wanting to concentrate on other things in life.. I wish u the best n look forward to hearing from u soon


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well still no af n a bfn on the hpt so I'm callin to get an appt scheduled tomorrow


----------



## Mon_n_john

Brookegarrett said:


> Well still no af n a bfn on the hpt so I'm callin to get an appt scheduled tomorrow

Thank goodness, you really need to see a Dr. to see what's going on. Let us know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## mirage25

Hi ladies! Today is just a bad day for me. I've been doing just fine until today. I got an email talking about what goes on when ur 19wks as if i didn't know how far along I should've been! My bff who is 4 days ahead of what i shoulda been just found what she was having, and keeps texting to tell me how much the baby is moving. then to top it off my other bff just got married 2 wks ago and just found out she's having twins!!! she wasn't even planning it! she said she wasn't gonna ttc for another 3 months.lucky her!I'm just so down all of a sudden. I'm not using opks so who knows when I'm ovulating.my cm isn't consistent and clearly i don't know my body well enough to just know when I'm O'ing! ugh...just had to vent a lil...think i'm just gonna deactivate my fb page now, its driving me crazy!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

mirage25 said:


> Hi ladies! Today is just a bad day for me. I've been doing just fine until today. I got an email talking about what goes on when ur 19wks as if i didn't know how far along I should've been! My bff who is 4 days ahead of what i shoulda been just found what she was having, and keeps texting to tell me how much the baby is moving. then to top it off my other bff just got married 2 wks ago and just found out she's having twins!!! she wasn't even planning it! she said she wasn't gonna ttc for another 3 months.lucky her!I'm just so down all of a sudden. I'm not using opks so who knows when I'm ovulating.my cm isn't consistent and clearly i don't know my body well enough to just know when I'm O'ing! ugh...just had to vent a lil...think i'm just gonna deactivate my fb page now, its driving me crazy!!

I'm sorry hun, that all sounds like too much to bear. :hugs:


----------



## futurephotos

I feel for you Mirage :(

I had a sad morning too. A woman came into my photography studio with a disc of pictures this morning and explained that they were taken at the hospital when her grandson was still born. Many of them were blurry images and she wanted to see if there was anything I could do to fix them (which unfortunately there isn't really). We found a couple that I can print for her to use at the funeral services. I feel so terrible for their family. Looking at the pictures really tugged my heartstrings. It also made me feel really fortunate that my losses were early - not after I'd gone full term. I still can't really put myself into those shoes. I'm thankful that when something has gone badly for me it is still a lesser of two evils.


----------



## Mon_n_john

futurephotos said:


> I feel for you Mirage :(
> 
> I had a sad morning too. A woman came into my photography studio with a disc of pictures this morning and explained that they were taken at the hospital when her grandson was still born. Many of them were blurry images and she wanted to see if there was anything I could do to fix them (which unfortunately there isn't really). We found a couple that I can print for her to use at the funeral services. I feel so terrible for their family. Looking at the pictures really tugged my heartstrings. It also made me feel really fortunate that my losses were early - not after I'd gone full term. I still can't really put myself into those shoes. I'm thankful that when something has gone badly for me it is still a lesser of two evils.

Oh how sad. :cry: I doubt I could ever survive that. That poor family, my prayers are with them and the little angel they lost.

It's interesting, at church last weekend the priest told a story about a man that went to a store to trade in his cross for another because it was too much for him to bear. The storeowner said sure, pick out any you like. The man tried them all on and finally said this is the one, now this is much more cmfortable! The store owner laughed and said that's the one you came in with to begin with.

The moral of the story is that if you put your troubles in with a bunch of other people's troubles you are likely to pick your own in the end, for what others are going through may be much worse.

Those words rung true in my heart last Sunday. Sure, I have issues preventing me from having a healthy pregnancy but what about the woman that can't get pregnant at all, or the one who loses her full term child? I suppose I rather walk in my shoes and be thankful for what I do have. :flower:


----------



## mirage25

Wow, that's so sad! That family will be in my prayers. I couldn't even imagine going through such a thing! And both of u ladies are right, I'd choose my own pain,problems anytime. you never really know what ppl are going through or have been through!


----------



## TxMom2Be

Mon - Thanks for sharing the message from church, I love it (and it's oh so true)!

Future - Kuddos for you for being strong and helping those in need! I couldn't agree more, I feel so blessed to have mc'd so early and physically pain free.


----------



## Brookegarrett

I'm sorry nia n future fr ur bad day.. I had a difficult day at work as well.. I hope tomorrow is better for y'all.. Y'all r in my thoughts:)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Brookegarrett said:


> I'm sorry nia n future fr ur bad day.. I had a difficult day at work as well.. I hope tomorrow is better for y'all.. Y'all r in my thoughts:)

How is it going Brooke?


----------



## TxMom2Be

So I don't chart or temp or any of that other stuff but I am on CD9 and pretty sure I'm Oing today or very very soon (due to ewcm) - Does that usually appear the day of/before/after? We're leaving tomorrow to head to the beach house with DH's whole family for the holiday weekend, I told him we'll be sneaking away a couple times a day! :winkwink:

CD9 just seems early to me, I have NO clue as to what day I usually O'd prior to my mc, I never really paid any attention because I either wasn't trying or the one month we were I had the last minute wedding stress on my mind that I didn't keep track of cycle number days......Do any of you o around day 9?

Hope all is well with all of ya'll! :flower:


----------



## Brookegarrett

Cd 43 no af.. I think i skipped to nxt cycle bc I have had ALOT of ewcm n i nvr do.. So I am gonna wait it out n I will make an appt I've been workin late n haven't had time but I will Promise:)


----------



## TxMom2Be

Fingers crossed for you Brooke!

HAPPY FRIDAY to you all!!


----------



## TxMom2Be

Question: Why does time go by SO slow when ttc? It seems as if every day is an eternity....we look forward to CD1, then to O, and then that anxious tww......Grrrrr!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi everyone!!

I have lots of catching up do do! Hope you're all well.
Welcome to the new ladies!! sad to say bye to Kate for a while too - wish you all the best! :flower:

TXMom cycle day 9 does seem pretty early. I used opks the last 2 months & I was seeing a positive a few days after first noticing ewcm. Have fun at the beach house...sounds divine & like the perfect place for baby making :winkwink:

I'm on cycle day 6 now...hoping this is our month!!! Cross your fingers (and toes) for me.

How is everyone else going?


----------



## futurephotos

Lily - right there with you, I'm on CD 5 today :)- I'm excited for NEXT weekend!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I am 7 DPO today and started testing on FR already. No second line yet but I'll test again tomorrow morning. Feeling optimistic, positive, and generally happy!


----------



## futurephotos

Good luck Mon - remember not to get down you're testing really early.

Anyone doing anything fun for Labor day?
We're going to visit my parents today and tomorrow.
Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## Brookegarrett

well still no af for me..idk whats goin on..im just tryin to keep my mind off of it...im ready to pull my hair out when i start to think about it...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Good morning ladies. I got a 2nd line on my HPT this morning so it looks like I am pregnant! Hang in there ladies, it's going to happen. I will say a prayer for all of you when I go to church today. I can't wait to see you girls sharing your BFPs with me. Baydust to all!


----------



## Lily_Hope

Mon_n_john said:


> Good morning ladies. I got a 2nd line on my HPT this morning so it looks like I am pregnant! Hang in there ladies, it's going to happen. I will say a prayer for all of you when I go to church today. I can't wait to see you girls sharing your BFPs with me. Baydust to all!

Mon that is AMAZING news!!! A huge congratulations!!! You must be over the moon. So happy for you! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Mon_n_john

Lily_Hope said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. I got a 2nd line on my HPT this morning so it looks like I am pregnant! Hang in there ladies, it's going to happen. I will say a prayer for all of you when I go to church today. I can't wait to see you girls sharing your BFPs with me. Baydust to all!
> 
> Mon that is AMAZING news!!! A huge congratulations!!! You must be over the moon. So happy for you! :happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thank you so much Lily! I am pretty darn happy that's for sure. Now I just want to see my tests getting darker everyday. It's hard to relax after so many losses but for now I am very hopeful. Besides, it's the first cycle I had the new IV treatment so at least I feel I have an extra security blanket this time around.


----------



## hopeful23456

Mon_n_john said:


> Good morning ladies. I got a 2nd line on my HPT this morning so it looks like I am pregnant! Hang in there ladies, it's going to happen. I will say a prayer for all of you when I go to church today. I can't wait to see you girls sharing your BFPs with me. Baydust to all!

awesome news, congrats my RE doesn't believe in the IV treatment but I've read alot of good things about it - but I won't know if I have elevated NK cells for another 1-2 weeks. I'm so happy to hear this is working out for you!


----------



## heavyheart

Mon_n_john said:


> Good morning ladies. I got a 2nd line on my HPT this morning so it looks like I am pregnant! Hang in there ladies, it's going to happen. I will say a prayer for all of you when I go to church today. I can't wait to see you girls sharing your BFPs with me. Baydust to all!

Aw congratulations!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:thats fantastic to hear!!! ive got everything crossed for you and wishing you a h&h 9mths :hugs:


----------



## TxMom2Be

Congrats Mon!! I'm praying for a hh 9 months! Keep us posted on the darkening of the lines!!!!:happydance:

This is my "Prime Time", I'm really hoping we get a :bfp: in the next two weeks! 

Happy Labor Day to you all!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

hopeful23456 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. I got a 2nd line on my HPT this morning so it looks like I am pregnant! Hang in there ladies, it's going to happen. I will say a prayer for all of you when I go to church today. I can't wait to see you girls sharing your BFPs with me. Baydust to all!
> 
> awesome news, congrats my RE doesn't believe in the IV treatment but I've read alot of good things about it - but I won't know if I have elevated NK cells for another 1-2 weeks. I'm so happy to hear this is working out for you!Click to expand...

Hopeful, if you do have an NK cell issue do look into the IV treatment. My RE was actually involved in the initial study when they discovered that intralipids worked like IVIG. That is why she suggested it, she said she has seen it work time and time again. I was shocked that I didn't have to wait to TTC and that it worked so quick!


----------



## Mon_n_john

TxMom2Be said:


> Congrats Mon!! I'm praying for a hh 9 months! Keep us posted on the darkening of the lines!!!!:happydance:
> 
> This is my "Prime Time", I'm really hoping we get a :bfp: in the next two weeks!
> 
> Happy Labor Day to you all!!

Thank you TxMom, the test line is darker today! :happydance: Besides that my boobs hurt more, I get a little queezy after eating, and still have some cramping in my uterus while LO settles in. :thumbup: I also had a very small amount of red tinged mucous yesterday which I know is implantation bleeding. My blood test is tomorrow, I'm excited and nervous. At least I get the results back same day. I will feel MUCH better when I get my blood results from my Friday blood test and my HCG has doubled. Then I can relax a little more. :blush:


----------



## mirage25

Mon_n_john said:


> Good morning ladies. I got a 2nd line on my HPT this morning so it looks like I am pregnant! Hang in there ladies, it's going to happen. I will say a prayer for all of you when I go to church today. I can't wait to see you girls sharing your BFPs with me. Baydust to all!

Yay!!!! Congrats Mon, i'm so excited 4 u! I wish u the greatest 40wks!! 

C an'twait 2 c who's next!!


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats Mon!!! :happydance: So excited for you! Good luck with your levels! FX!


DH & my anniversary was saturday but I felt too sick to do much. We had our first dr appt last wednesday and the dr let us have a surprise ultrasound! She said she would try with the doppler but that it was probably too early to hear anything so if we didnt hear the heartbeat she would make sure we got in for an ultrasound that day! Totally unexpected! So we saw the baby measuring 1 day ahead with a heartbeat of 170. So I am now starting to believe its really happening and letting myself think of the future more every day vs. just one day at a time.

I hope you are all doing well. Happy Labor day! Baby dust and prayers for all of you! :dust:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you Daisy! I am so happy to hear that your little one is doing well and on schedule!!! 

I can't wait till I hear the heartbeat myself. I should be able to get a vaginal ultrasound by the end of the month to confirm the heartbeat and to get a very early picture of the little bean.


----------



## futurephotos

Mon- that's super! I'm really excited for you :)


----------



## futurephotos

Daisy - good to hear that your little bean is doing well! Keep us posted :)


----------



## TxMom2Be

Daisy - What great news! What a great Anniversary present! :flower:


----------



## futurephotos

For any of you on Facebook... 
have you seen the "joke" that's going on for breast cancer awareness? There is a list of months that corresponds to a number of weeks and dates which are candies. You're supposed to fill out the statement "I'm _(insert #of weeks based on birth month)____ and craving _(insert candy based on birth date)___." By using your birthday month and date. So since my birthday is June 8th, I'd write as my status: "I'm 8 weeks and craving lollipops."

Sooo many people that I know are participating in this. I find it really annoying and frustrating and I'm purposefully NOT doing it. Since not everyone is in on the "joke" there are a lot of people taking these statements seriously. I'm tired of it! One person I know who does have fertility problems is even doing it - she was congratulated by so many people (because it would be a MIRACLE for her to get pregnant)... how wouldn't it just make you feel worse when you have to explain to everyone that you're not serious. I just think it is dangerous to play with fire - this is an issue I don't think should be joked around with. What do you think?

Ok rant over.


----------



## bastetgrrl

futurephotos said:


> For any of you on Facebook...
> have you seen the "joke" that's going on for breast cancer awareness? There is a list of months that corresponds to a number of weeks and dates which are candies. You're supposed to fill out the statement "I'm _(insert #of weeks based on birth month)____ and craving _(insert candy based on birth date)___." By using your birthday month and date. So since my birthday is June 8th, I'd write as my status: "I'm 8 weeks and craving lollipops."
> 
> Sooo many people that I know are participating in this. I find it really annoying and frustrating and I'm purposefully NOT doing it. Since not everyone is in on the "joke" there are a lot of people taking these statements seriously. I'm tired of it! One person I know who does have fertility problems is even doing it - she was congratulated by so many people (because it would be a MIRACLE for her to get pregnant)... how wouldn't it just make you feel worse when you have to explain to everyone that you're not serious. I just think it is dangerous to play with fire - this is an issue I don't think should be joked around with. What do you think?
> 
> Ok rant over.

Yes I have and I agree!! I have to agree with my friends post saying that this has nothing to do with breast cancer and instead we should post the number of days that its been since our last self-exam. :winkwink: It's hurtful and very sensitive to post something like this. :nope: I deleted the message as soon as I received it.


----------



## mirage25

Future, I'm so glad u explained what was going on with fb and that game! I was so confused like what the hell is going on! I knew there was no way all those ppl were pg! I'd have to agree I couldn't play that game it would just irritate me!


----------



## futurephotos

No problem mirage! 
Some people it is easy to wonder if it could be true... but others it's like NO WAY! I think it is so silly - it's only a matter of time before the truth comes out, but in the mean time it is doing more damage than good.


----------



## Brookegarrett

Congrats mon n daisy I'm so glad everything is falling into place! Still no af for me.. Idk what tha crap is goin on.. I've got one more test so I'm testing in the am so I Can get it out of my house.. I got a new puppy today he's precious it's a chihuahua o named him Teddy cuz he looks like a Teddy bear.. It helps curb my desperate want for a baby.. I've begin to believe god has sent me a sign that I'm puttin too much into something so I'm just lettin it b for now..


----------



## mrsmax

Sorry - I am so flaky posting on this thread - but I have been following it all summer. 

Congrats mon!!!!! So chuffed for you. 

Future - I cant believe that stuff on FB. Luckily, my friends are doing some brushing hair thing as the campaign not cravings. Thank Godness!!

How is everyone? I am just heading into fertile period so getting ready for some BDing. This month I am feeling Very Positive..


----------



## Lily_Hope

I too saw that thing on Facebook and was very unimpressed by it! I'm all for breast cancer awareness but this silly thought up 'campaign' is way off the mark & totally inappropriate. There's my rant!

Daisy so happy to hear your been is a sticky one!!! Must have been amazing to have the ultrasound plus hear the heartbeat.


----------



## mirage25

Hi mrsmax!! Good to hear from u!I'm glad your feeling positive thats the key!Relax and have at it..lol..I have read that the srtess of ttc can cause ur ovulation to be delayed, so no stress, just do it!lol.. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean!


----------



## futurephotos

I'm so BORED today! I actually have a lot to work on, but completely don't feel like doing it. What I do feel like doing is just crawling back into bed.


----------



## TxMom2Be

Future - I know exactly how you feel! I was in bed at 7:15 last night and still had a hard time waking up this morning! (although being a teacher doesn't allow for any down time, these kiddos want/need your attention every minute of the day!)

As for the Facebook game, I think they're all really annoying, that's just me! In my opinion if you want to support a cause you should help by donating money/time, a Facebook status is just plain silly. (And it fills up my inbox which is just a waste of time!) :wacko:

*How is everyone else doing?* I've officially entered the tww......any advice on how to be patient and make the time fly by? Haha! Luckily we're going to Dallas this weekend to stay with my best friend, we also have a 15 mile training run to do Saturday morning, so I'm looking forward to running with a new scenery!


----------



## kgriffin

LADIES!
Just wanted to come and check in on everyone and wish everyone well.

I have read through what I have been missing and would like to say congrats to you Mon! How exciting!!

Good luck to anyone testing this week, thinking of you all.


Kate


----------



## futurephotos

Hi everyone! I'm CD 12 today - I hope starting today through the weekend we'll be able to DTD lots!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Good luck future! Fx crossed.. Still no af for me n this is cd50+ .. Got a drs appt the 16th do I guess we will c


----------



## Lily_Hope

Geez Brooke you must be going out of your mind! Good thing you have a cute new puppy to distract you.

I'm CD15 & not expecting to O for a few more days. Last month AF lasted longer & I O'd later (around CD 18) & this month seems to be the same. Will start the BD tonight through to Wed or Thur hopefully!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Hi ladies! I havent' been following this post, because DH and I were waiting one cycle after our MC before TTC, but AF came yesterday, so I am oficially TTC again.:happydance:

I hope you don't mind me joining this Thread.

I saw you guys posting about the silly breast cancer awareness statuses that are going around FB. Here is the status that me and some of the other ladies from my support group posted in response to this game:

I know October is Breast Cancer Awareness month, but it is also Pregnancy and Infant Loss Awareness month. The chain-mail status "I'm ___ weeks and craving ____ " is a painful reminder for those who have lost, and those struggling through infertility. Perhaps a different, more-relevant-to-breast-cancer status for Breast Cancer Awareness month can be considered. &#9829; Repost if you agree &#9829;

While, the whole FB status isn't really uspsetting to me, I just don't see the point in posting fake pregnancies, you know?

I will be sporting a pregnancy/ infant loss support ribbon as my profile pic all month in October in support of Pregnancy and Infant Loss Awareness month. I am also walking in two memorial walks, in honor of our little angel.

Thanks for letting me post! :dust: to you all!


----------



## Brookegarrett

I've lost hope on ttc... My body has went crazy.. I have no sign of AF


----------



## Mon_n_john

Brookegarrett said:


> I've lost hope on ttc... My body has went crazy.. I have no sign of AF

That really is odd. I was 10 days late once on my period but DH and I had just gotten married and were honeymooning in Europe so I think all the travel, lack of sleep, and jet lag delayed my period. I didn't get it until about 7 days into the honeymoon. But then again, that worked out in my favor lol.

Do you feel really stressed out? If so that might be it. Try not to worry too much about it though, your Dr. can give you a shot to trigger your period.:hugs:


----------



## Brookegarrett

No more stressed than normal.. Idk what's goin on but I sure hope he figures it out


----------



## futurephotos

Brooke - I hope the Dr. will be able to help you figure out what is going on! 

Welcome Twinke! I like what you've posted instead. I wouldn't be comfortable doing it because not many people are aware I was pregnant due to my MCs being so early on. Its not something we've chosen to announce but will talk about if asked. 

So my weekend's update is that DH and I were able to successfully Bd on Fri-Sun CD 12, 13, & 14!! We used Pre-seed for the first time and really loved it. I'm really optimistic about our timing this month and hope that it will result in our baby. At least I feel we did everything we could this cycle and the rest is out of my hands. Now to relax as best I can during the tww until I can find out if we got lucky or not.


----------



## feelinglucky

4 years ago i said goodbye to my 2 day old daughter..she was born missing the left side of her heart...this is my first cycle TTC and im 12 DPO..i feel like im pregnant..having the same symptoms i did with my daughter and then some...but im waiting to test until OH comes back on the 14th..im really scared for either result..if its a :bfn: i know ill feel like less of a woman for not being able to get pregnant and it will drive me crazy wondering why im showing all the symptoms...however if it is a :bfp: ill be so torn...i think ive waited an appropriate time to TTC..but i know ill struggle with constantly worrying ill lose this one too or worrying that this one would have the same defect she was born with..burying my newborn child was the hardest thing ive ever done..and im so scared ill have to do it again... :(


----------



## Mon_n_john

feelinglucky said:


> 4 years ago i said goodbye to my 2 day old daughter..she was born missing the left side of her heart...this is my first cycle TTC and im 12 DPO..i feel like im pregnant..having the same symptoms i did with my daughter and then some...but im waiting to test until OH comes back on the 14th..im really scared for either result..if its a :bfn: i know ill feel like less of a woman for not being able to get pregnant and it will drive me crazy wondering why im showing all the symptoms...however if it is a :bfp: ill be so torn...i think ive waited an appropriate time to TTC..but i know ill struggle with constantly worrying ill lose this one too or worrying that this one would have the same defect she was born with..burying my newborn child was the hardest thing ive ever done..and im so scared ill have to do it again... :(

Feeling lucky, I am so, so sorry for your loss. You are so strong. I wish nothing but the best for you and hope you have that BFP any day now!:hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

futurephotos said:


> Brooke - I hope the Dr. will be able to help you figure out what is going on!
> 
> Welcome Twinke! I like what you've posted instead. I wouldn't be comfortable doing it because not many people are aware I was pregnant due to my MCs being so early on. Its not something we've chosen to announce but will talk about if asked.
> 
> So my weekend's update is that DH and I were able to successfully Bd on Fri-Sun CD 12, 13, & 14!! We used Pre-seed for the first time and really loved it. I'm really optimistic about our timing this month and hope that it will result in our baby. At least I feel we did everything we could this cycle and the rest is out of my hands. Now to relax as best I can during the tww until I can find out if we got lucky or not.

To be honest, only a handful of people knew about my pregnancy/MC when I posted that comment and no one that didn't know realized I was posting it because I suffered a loss. Many of my friends found out because I finally let my husband post something about our MC about a month after it happened.

Congrats on all the BD! I am hoping DH will be a little more into the whole timing BD this month (he didn't like it when I told him we needed to BD certain days, he thought it "would happen when it happens". Men! I hope your timing was good an you get your BFP in a couple weeks!

I am on CD 4 now, the first cycle after my MC so I have awhile before I O! I usually O late in my cycle, around CD 21, did your cycles change at all after your MC? DH is going out of town for a couple days CD 10-12, which shouldn't be a problem if I still O late, but I didn't know if I should make him BD before he leaves just in case? I also bought preseed to try this month and I have OPKs, but I wasn't going to start testing until CD 12 since I O so late anyway, should I start to test earlier? I wish TTC was easier!


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Twinkie,
That's true- I know it wouldn't specifically indicate my own losses, but usually when someone gets behind a a certain cause it is because there is something personal associated with it for them. I guess I don't want those questions asked of me right now.

Thanks- it truly is a weight off my shoulders to know we got in our Bding this month. Last month we missed it because DH had some anxiety/performance issues. We've been putting a lot of pressure on it - and I agree that "sex on demand" is really hard. How do you do it when there isn't any desire to because you've had to do it everyday like a chore.

Wow- that is late in your cycle! Mine initially were a little longer than usual, but after a few months have returned basically back to normal. Typically I range from 24-28 days. Last cycle was a shorter one at 26 days. I think by DTD CD 12, 13, 14, we've got all those potential O days covered. 

I've never used OPKs so i don't have any advice on that. Maybe you should do it before he leaves though- don't tell him why - just say it's his send off because you'll miss him while he's gone :)

I hope I get a BFP soon - I'm on the verge of wanting to give up ttc for a while. It is really hard!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies :wave: Happy Monday! I'm trying to catch up with everyone so I'll just say welcome to all the newbies and that I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs:

GL to those in the 2ww!! Hope all of you get :bfp: this cycle!! :dust:

Twinkie - I LOVE what you posted about the FB breast cancer posting. I wish I had said something like that on mine :thumbup: although I'd be worried that someone might ask if it was personal or not. 

AFM - after my body playing games with me last week with low and rising temps :shrug: than finally dropping yesterday to the lowest temp EVER! I decided to run out and buy OPKs. Sure enough it came back positive....finally. So let's hope my temp continues to rise and confirm ovulation (I stopped using OPKs in the past because 1) my cycles are crazy long and don't O until like CD30-CD40) and 2) once I got a + surge but did not O until a week or more later). I'll be doing another one when I get home from work to see what it says. (oh great now I'm addicted to poas again...) 

I was pretty emotional on Saturday when I found out our friends were expecting and due Feb 17th (sooo close to our orig due date). :cry: It wasn't a total shock that they were preggers because they've been MIA lately but to be this far along was such a blow for me. Don't get me wrong I'm so thrilled for them but it's just really tough. I swear that my list of preggers peeps that I pray for each day just keeps growing and growing...hope we are all on that list real soon. [-o&lt;


----------



## mirage25

Hi Twinkie and Feelinglucky, welcome!Sorry for your loss and I wish you both the best of luck in ttc again! Prayers for eveyone to get that BFP!!

Af has finally gone back to normal 3months later! So I'm praying my O'ing is back on track! It'll be bd'ing time at the end of the week so I'm pretty excited and hopeful, still not using any opks or anything else just trusting my body and God.


----------



## mirage25

Fingers crossed for u Bastegrrl!! I'm very hopeful for all of us and out 2012 babies


----------



## Brookegarrett

:( well I am sorry to hear of all ur losses.. I'm very down today n very bitter this girl at work said I'm 11 wks pregnant n I don't even want tha two i have i could have slapped her.. I'm just gutted idk where I am or even Which way to go just really low.. Hope y'all r all doin ok:)


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi Twinkie and FeelingLucky

So sorry to hear of your losses. Hopefully you get a little bit of comfort from this forum - I know i have! :flower:

Mirage that is brilliant that your cycle is back on track - good on you for pushing through the last 3 months....it must have been really difficult. :thumbup: Enjoy your bding!!

Future I was so happy to hear that you were able to catch your fertile days this month. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. :)

Brooke try and keep your chin up! I know its hard sometimes but it will get easier. :hugs:

Mon how is your pregnancy going? Make sure you keep us updated!

I'm CD18 and got a positive OPK today so dragged my hubby straight to the bedroom...hehe. We BD on Sunday too and will try and make sure we do again tmw.

Silly question...what do you girls do after BD? Do you make sure you stay laying down for a while, put your legs up, pillow under your bum? I think my hubby would think I have lost the plot if I put my legs up in the air.

Hope you all have a great week! xxx


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hi Lily! Everything is going fine so far. HCG is going up very well. Next step is an ultrasound in 1 week and 6 days, eeek!

How are you doing?


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi Bastetgrrl - sounds like we're both O'ing! What CD are you? Let me know how your second test goes!
Sorry to hear that you went through a tough time last week - its always so hard when close friends fall pregnant (especially with close due dates). Its strange cause we're happy for them but at the same time sad for ourselves. I too find it difficult to deal with but I just try and remind myself that its a natural reaction and it doesn't mean we aren't a good friend.


----------



## Lily_Hope

Mon_n_john said:


> Hi Lily! Everything is going fine so far. HCG is going up very well. Next step is an ultrasound in 1 week and 6 days, eeek!
> 
> How are you doing?

That's fantastic news that your HCG is rising nicely - such a positive sign!!! Not long at all till your ultrasound...too exciting. Very happy for you! :happydance:

I'm good - feeling pretty good and really wishing and hoping for my BFP soon. I'm heading on a trip to Italy in 2 weeks with my mum so really looking forward to that!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Lily_Hope said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lily! Everything is going fine so far. HCG is going up very well. Next step is an ultrasound in 1 week and 6 days, eeek!
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> That's fantastic news that your HCG is rising nicely - such a positive sign!!! Not long at all till your ultrasound...too exciting. Very happy for you! :happydance:
> 
> I'm good - feeling pretty good and really wishing and hoping for my BFP soon. I'm heading on a trip to Italy in 2 weeks with my mum so really looking forward to that!!!Click to expand...

That sounds wonderful! I've always wanted to go to Italy. I've been to Paris, London, and Dublin but Italy and Greece is definately next. Have a great time!:happydance:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Lily_Hope said:


> Hi Bastetgrrl - sounds like we're both O'ing! What CD are you? Let me know how your second test goes!
> Sorry to hear that you went through a tough time last week - its always so hard when close friends fall pregnant (especially with close due dates). Its strange cause we're happy for them but at the same time sad for ourselves. I too find it difficult to deal with but I just try and remind myself that its a natural reaction and it doesn't mean we aren't a good friend.

I'm now on CD29 after my d&c. I had a mmc on July 6th and later had to have a d&c so I'll be SO glad if I have finally Oed. If I did this will be the earliest that I've Oed since stopping BCP in January. :happydance: OPK was negative yesterday evening and this morning. Temp is up so I'm crossing my fingers. Hopefully we both catch the eggie this cycle! :dust:

Yes, this is the fourth person that I know that is due around my orig due date. :sad1: I'm totally thrilled for them all but sad for us losing ours. All we can do now is look toward the future knowing it'll happen for us.


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks Lily!
Mon - glad to hear things are going well!!
Mirage- it's great that AF is back to normal - I'm sending good vibes your way! :)
I hope everyone has a good Tuesday. This week is already going too slow for me.


----------



## hopeful23456

Lily_Hope said:


> Hi Twinkie and FeelingLucky
> 
> So sorry to hear of your losses. Hopefully you get a little bit of comfort from this forum - I know i have! :flower:
> 
> Mirage that is brilliant that your cycle is back on track - good on you for pushing through the last 3 months....it must have been really difficult. :thumbup: Enjoy your bding!!
> 
> Future I was so happy to hear that you were able to catch your fertile days this month. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. :)
> 
> Brooke try and keep your chin up! I know its hard sometimes but it will get easier. :hugs:
> 
> Mon how is your pregnancy going? Make sure you keep us updated!
> 
> I'm CD18 and got a positive OPK today so dragged my hubby straight to the bedroom...hehe. We BD on Sunday too and will try and make sure we do again tmw.
> 
> Silly question...what do you girls do after BD? Do you make sure you stay laying down for a while, put your legs up, pillow under your bum? I think my hubby would think I have lost the plot if I put my legs up in the air.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week! xxx

I used to just have my legs up w/pillow but after Mon's pic on here and bfp I do legs up on the wall!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Lily_Hope said:


> Silly question...what do you girls do after BD? Do you make sure you stay laying down for a while, put your legs up, pillow under your bum? I think my hubby would think I have lost the plot if I put my legs up in the air.

I love this question (and Mon's photo). :lol: I normally put a pillow under my bum and sometimes put my legs up. DH is used to it now. :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

Lily_Hope said:


> Hi Twinkie and FeelingLucky
> 
> So sorry to hear of your losses. Hopefully you get a little bit of comfort from this forum - I know i have! :flower:
> 
> Mirage that is brilliant that your cycle is back on track - good on you for pushing through the last 3 months....it must have been really difficult. :thumbup: Enjoy your bding!!
> 
> Future I was so happy to hear that you were able to catch your fertile days this month. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. :)
> 
> Brooke try and keep your chin up! I know its hard sometimes but it will get easier. :hugs:
> 
> Mon how is your pregnancy going? Make sure you keep us updated!
> 
> I'm CD18 and got a positive OPK today so dragged my hubby straight to the bedroom...hehe. We BD on Sunday too and will try and make sure we do again tmw.
> 
> Silly question...what do you girls do after BD? Do you make sure you stay laying down for a while, put your legs up, pillow under your bum? I think my hubby would think I have lost the plot if I put my legs up in the air.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week! xxx

I have heard of putting your legs in the air, but I never knew anyone that did it! I may have to try it when it gets closer to O time! I usually just make sure to lay in bed for 10-20 minutes, but usually we :sex: at night, so I just make sure I have done my whole night time routine before, so I can just stay in bed all night. (It kind of sucks getting up in the morning- or in the middle of the night to pee- it is a mad dash to the bathroom iykwim:haha:)


----------



## futurephotos

I lay down for as long as I can after with pillows under my butt. I can usually make it that way for at least 15 minutes, but I try for 1/2 hour when time allows.


----------



## mirage25

Thanks Lilyl! I will enjoy it this time! I haven't told hubby when it was time, lol, so now things will be a lil more relaxed!

Fingers crossed for you!!Catch that egg, lol!!

After bd'ing I've recently started putting a pillow under my hips and stay that way till I can't hold my pee anymore lol!! Although it may not b needed because I didn't do that the 1st time we concieved, i don't even think I layed down!


----------



## mirage25

That's great Mon!! I'm so excited 4 u! can't wait till you hear that heart beat!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks for all the lovely comments and good wishes ladies! I had never done legs up the wall either but since we started an expensive IV treatment last month I was willing to try anything. But it worked so who knew? LOL


----------



## mandy1971

Congrats mon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Safe and happy 9 months to you xxxxx


----------



## futurephotos

I'm only 2 DPO and I already want to test really bad! This I think is going to be the longest 2ww I've ever had!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Good morning ladies :hi:

Future - I know what you mean! This is definitely going to be the longest 2ww ever!! Heck this has been such a long process for me since my mmc. I'm just ready for either :af: or :bfp:

AFM - I'm waiting on FF to confirm my O. I've had three days of high temps since my pos OPK and low temp. COME ON ALREADY! :wacko: Woke up this morning gassy and skin breaking out around my chin. :nope: Not feeling too sexy today. :haha: I'm trying not to get my hopes up either or read too much into symptoms but my gums were bleeding when I brushed my teeth which was odd to me. 

Have a great day!


----------



## TxMom2Be

I usually try to keep a pillow under afterwards as well - it's hard in the mornings though, we try to bd twice a day right around o time, but I wonder it the morning session does any good.....I try to lay there and put my make-up but it's never as long as I'd like!

I'm not exactly sure what day I ovulated last week, but on average I'm on 7dpo, I'm getting really anxious to test! Haven't decided when I will, I would really like to hold off until the later part of next week to see if the witch :af: shows, there's nothing more I hate than the though of a :bfn: I've been SO busy that I haven't even had time to stop and think/track any symptoms my body may be giving me in regards to the possibily of being preggo.

So many of my co-workers/friends/facebook buddies are having their babies or becoming pregnant (I'm almost 26, seems like a popular time to start a family), it's so frusrtating! I sure hope I, and you ladies too, get our :bfp: SOON!! :dust:

How are all of you doing? Anyone planning on testing next week?


----------



## Twinkie210

bastetgrrl said:


> Good morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Future - I know what you mean! This is definitely going to be the longest 2ww ever!! Heck this has been such a long process for me since my mmc. I'm just ready for either :af: or :bfp:
> 
> AFM - I'm waiting on FF to confirm my O. I've had three days of high temps since my pos OPK and low temp. COME ON ALREADY! :wacko: Woke up this morning gassy and skin breaking out around my chin. :nope: Not feeling too sexy today. :haha: I'm trying not to get my hopes up either or read too much into symptoms but my gums were bleeding when I brushed my teeth which was odd to me.
> 
> Have a great day!

I usually put a few days into FF ahead of time to see what day it will give me cross hairs!:winkwink: I hate waiting for it to confirm O...


----------



## bastetgrrl

Thanks Twinkie I just might have to check that out! :haha:


----------



## kgriffin

hey ladies, back again! i have some news, my dh and i are going to mexico!! we are going for our anniversary/dh's birthday (same day). my brother, sister in law (18 weeks pregnant) and my nephew (2) are coming too! I haven't seen them in a year since we moved across the country. I can't wait! It will be hard to see my SIL pregnant, she found out the week i found out I lost my first pregnancy :(, but nonetheless, happy for them and cant wait to see them. Im expecting af in about a week's time and then im going to start on Clomid, maybe we can make it a babymoon! Trip is a month away, and im hoping to be ovulating while away (prayers please!) Anyways, glad to be feeling good again, dh is going to get a second SA done before we go, and hopefully these results are better than the last, hope is all ive got right?

missed you all, glad to be back


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Kate! Glad you've come back :) I was just thinking today how much I missed seeing you on here. I hope the trip will be a babymoon for you! Sounds like a lot of fun. From what I hear a LOT of people get pg in Mexico, lol.


----------



## kgriffin

thanks for the warm welcome back :)

haha, yea i've heard the same thing! LOL


----------



## TxMom2Be

Kate - How exciting! Vacations are always fun, especially when reuniting with those you haven't seen in a while! Where in Mexico are ya'll visiting? How perfect to be ovulating while you're gone, it'll make it extra special! :winkwink:

Happy Friday!!


----------



## kgriffin

Thanks TxMom :) I am going to be staying in the Mayan Rivera, I have been there once before and it was sooo beautiful. It is hurricane season but hopefully the weather will subside by the time we go. I am hoping that 50 mg's of Clomid works for me :)


----------



## futurephotos

So this is probably completely in my head again - but I've been feeling kinda queasy the last day and a 1/2 or so. Last night I was also really hot - felt like a furnace, my face was red etc. I've been having light cramps. I'm trying not to read too much into it, but it's hard not to! I'm only 5-6DPP though... I'm waiting to test until next weekend.


----------



## Lily_Hope

futurephotos said:


> So this is probably completely in my head again - but I've been feeling kinda queasy the last day and a 1/2 or so. Last night I was also really hot - felt like a furnace, my face was red etc. I've been having light cramps. I'm trying not to read too much into it, but it's hard not to! I'm only 5-6DPP though... I'm waiting to test until next weekend.

Fingers crossed for your Future!!!


----------



## mirage25

Fingers crossed for you future!! I hate that we must wait soooooo long to test!lol


----------



## TxMom2Be

So eager to share - I woke up this morning (CD26 - not sure how many DPO since I don't track temps or use opk's) and my digital test read a beautiful "PREGNANT"! DH and I couldn't be more excited! I had a slight feeling it would be positive, as I started breaking out on my face last week and I hadn't started any PMS symptoms (which I usually have every month). We are praying this is the start to h&h pregnancy! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## futurephotos

Tx - so happy for you ! YAY!!!! 

I hope I'll only be a few days behind you... I'm CD 22 (I think- hard to remember without looking at my calendar). Roughly 8 DPO today. I'm still trying to hold out on testing until this weekend. At least it's only 1 more week until I can find out!

I still am having a lot of cramping. I hope it's not AF getting ready to come. Overall I still have a really good feeling about this month.


----------



## heavyheart

TxMom2Be said:


> So eager to share - I woke up this morning (CD26 - not sure how many DPO since I don't track temps or use opk's) and my digital test read a beautiful "PREGNANT"! DH and I couldn't be more excited! I had a slight feeling it would be positive, as I started breaking out on my face last week and I hadn't started any PMS symptoms (which I usually have every month). We are praying this is the start to h&h pregnancy! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance: really happy for you!!!
Wishing you a very healthy and happy 9mths xx


----------



## critter

Tx...congratulations!!!!:happydance: Future.....keeping my FXD for ya!!!!:hugs:


----------



## TxMom2Be

Thanks!! 

Future - Prayin' for ya!!


----------



## DaisyBee

Tx- :happydance: so happy for you! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9months!


Future- fx for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lily_Hope

Woohoo TX!! We're on a roll on this forum - who's next???


----------



## hopeful23456

TxMom2Be said:


> So eager to share - I woke up this morning (CD26 - not sure how many DPO since I don't track temps or use opk's) and my digital test read a beautiful "PREGNANT"! DH and I couldn't be more excited! I had a slight feeling it would be positive, as I started breaking out on my face last week and I hadn't started any PMS symptoms (which I usually have every month). We are praying this is the start to h&h pregnancy! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations! that is so exciting!


----------



## mrsmax

Congrats!! I follow this thread every day and so good to hear someone got their BFP. Here's to lots more.


----------



## futurephotos

I'm kinda nervous - I had a tiny little spot of blood when I wiped a few min. ago. I'm 9 DPO (which is on the late side for IB, but still possible). I'm hoping it is only IB and not my period coming on... My short cycles are 24 days, which would be tomorrow. Basically it could come anytime between now and Sunday (if this cycle is on the long side). 

I was thinking I'd test tomorrow morning, but now am not sure if I should. I'd rather just get AF than a BFN. I hate wasting tests every month because I should have just held out a few days longer. Maybe I should wait until at least Friday?


----------



## mirage25

TxCONGRATS I wish u the best 40wks!! How exciting is this!! Can't wait to c who's next!!whoa!


----------



## mirage25

Future, i know how u feel! i so rather wait 4 af to show up than get a bfn. Yea wait till friday and c what happens. Fingers crossed 4 u!


----------



## kgriffin

wow TX, AMAZING NEWS! so happy for you :)


----------



## TxMom2Be

Thank you for all of your support! I'm keeping fx for you all to get your BFP SOON!!


----------



## futurephotos

News so far is that I haven't had any more spots since yesterday afternoon! I was thinking after seeing that yesterday that I'd wake up to AF this morning, but so far she has stayed away :). So I really am thinking it WAS IB!!! Yay :) I'm going to test on Friday or Saturday. Which still feels like forever away, but I want to make sure I get a good line that doesn't leave any doubt.


----------



## Twinkie210

futurephotos said:


> News so far is that I haven't had any more spots since yesterday afternoon! I was thinking after seeing that yesterday that I'd wake up to AF this morning, but so far she has stayed away :). So I really am thinking it WAS IB!!! Yay :) I'm going to test on Friday or Saturday. Which still feels like forever away, but I want to make sure I get a good line that doesn't leave any doubt.

FX'd for you!


----------



## kgriffin

Such a positive vibe on here, love you ladies!!

Daisy how has your pregnancy been!


----------



## hopeful23456

futurephotos said:


> News so far is that I haven't had any more spots since yesterday afternoon! I was thinking after seeing that yesterday that I'd wake up to AF this morning, but so far she has stayed away :). So I really am thinking it WAS IB!!! Yay :) I'm going to test on Friday or Saturday. Which still feels like forever away, but I want to make sure I get a good line that doesn't leave any doubt.

awesome! I would wait too to test...


----------



## mirage25

Kate how've u been?

Future thats awsome!! I can't wait till u test..lol..so I know your going crazy!Everything crossed for you!!


----------



## futurephotos

I sooo excited!! Friday can't come fast enough!! Part of me just wants to go home and test tonight - but I know I should use FMU.... so maybe I'll break down and try tomorrow morning...


----------



## kgriffin

hey mirage~ just counting down the days until vacation, 25 LONG days to go!


----------



## mrsmax

Future that is fantastic!! Masses of luck. You are so goo, as soon as I think I might get a BFP I pee on a stick!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Lily_Hope

Good luck Future!!!

I'm heading on holidays for two weeks tonight! Will check in again when I am back!!


----------



## futurephotos

I resisted the temptation this morning! So I haven't tested yet. 
Last month I had a 26 day cycle (which would be tomorrow)... so I may even try to hold out until Sat. morning. We'll see if I can!


----------



## futurephotos

Tonight I've had some symptoms: I have a bit of a sore throat, I've felt like a furnace (my whole face has been flushed beet-red for a few hours!), my boobs are slightly tender when touched. I hope I'm not just coming down with a cold!!!


----------



## TxMom2Be

Future - Hoping to hear from you in the next couple days, fx for your :bfp:!!!


----------



## kgriffin

cant wait to hear what happens!

im cd32, no af, my cycle has been weird the last 2 months, last month it was 34 days, and i have never had one passed 28 days, hopefully af gets here before vacation, i have taken a ton of tests, even though i know i didnt ovulate, pretty sad eh lol


----------



## DaisyBee

Future... Did you test yet?!?!??? The suspense is killing me! Your symptoms sound promising! And I had a tiny spot the day after bfp with Megan and was told it was ib even though it was that late. Good luck! Fx for you!

I'm doing well. 12 weeks today! It's going by so fast which is surprising to me. I heard the heartbeat with our doppler a week ago which was so wonderful to hear. I've put it away all week. Told myself I only will use it once a week or so. 

Dh, Megan , and I are all coming down with a cold so I'm feeling miserable today. My brother gets married in a week and I have so much going on between now and then. Of course now is when I get sick!

Hoping and praying for everyone's sticky bfps!!!! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Daisy! Thanks for checking in :) I'm so happy to hear that you're into second tri now- how exciting!! Too bad about the cold though. I hope you feel better before the wedding!

Nope, I haven't tested yet! Either tomorrow or Sunday I will. Each day that goes by its getting harder not to test, but then I figure at the same time that I've waited this long, what's one more day :) Ideally I'd wait until I'm late instead of even contemplating it now. Sun will be CD28/14DPO the day I'd expect AF. I think it would make sense to test that morning, but I'm getting to the point of wanting to do it NOW- so I think tomorrow is as long as I'll be able to wait :)

I woke up this morning starving (usually I never eat breakfast). I had a little toast and fruit. Then by lunch I was hungry again but after eating I felt a little sick. The sensations I feel right now aren't really cramps like before - these are more like little pingy twinges. I'd be really really surprised if I DON'T get a positive this month!

I think I've made the decision that tomorrow will be the day to see what a test says!


----------



## kgriffin

good for you for waiting future! We're all rooting for you!


----------



## futurephotos

I'm driving myself nuts today - I really feel like I need to test and just get it out of the way. I know that I should wait until tomorrow and use FMU, but I've been holding it a couple of hours now... so if I can wait to go for a couple more- I'm going to test tonight!!


----------



## futurephotos

Well, I should have waited longer I guess... BFN for tonight.
If HCG takes 3-6 days to build up after IB for enough to be detected on a sensitive HPT, then 3 days wasn't long enough for me and I tested too soon. I'm going to wait out the weekend and pray that AF doesn't show. If she isn't here in the next few days I'll try again next week. 
I'm not loosing hope yet - I still feel like my chances are really good. At least now I have POAS out of my system and it should be easier to wait for a few more days again!!
Keep praying for me that I just tested too early and I'll still see a BFP after a few more days go by.


----------



## hopeful23456

I'm waiting for you too, futurephotos! us MN gals have to stick together. 

Daisybee - how did you get 2 bfp's to stick? congrats to you!

shoot- future i'm editing this post just read your last post - it's ok. my bfp showed up 17 days piui (but ended up in m/c) BUT, i have some sort of horrible thing going on here that nobody can diagnose apparently


----------



## mirage25

Daisy I'm soooooo happy 4 u! Congrats on making it 12 wks! and I'm glad time is flying by for u, that means u'll c your lil one very soon!! Hope u feel better, that damn cold better leave u alone! lol! 28 wks 2 go!! :-D

Future I'm glad your feeling positive, just give it a few more days!! I'm feeling great vibes in here all of us will have our bfp very soon!!

I guess I'm in the tww right now.I didn't chart or use opk's so I'm assuming I O'd between tues and thurs, got plenty of bd'ing in so now we wait. I don't feel as pressured or crazy anymore thank God!lol...it'll happen soon enough!


----------



## mirage25

vacation sounds great right now!! that time will pass very quickly!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

future and hopeful, you are in MN? Me too!


----------



## mrsmax

Future - I am so excited for you...I would ignore the BFN for a while like you say. YOU have some awesome symptoms. Masses of fingers and toes crossed for you. Do you temp? If so, they could be telling you something if they are nice and high...

I got a BFN this morning at 12DPO (AF due Mon). My temps are high and I was feelng positive so going to ignore the BFN for now and have a good weekend. Hope you can do the same :hugs:


----------



## Brookegarrett

Congrats Daisy!
Hello Ladies i havent been on in awhile...kinda giving myself a break. I finally went to the MD n he put me on prenatals and told me to have sex only every other day...so we are using OPKs again and gonna start bd'in soon...we are hoping to get pregnant soon...fx !!! I have miss u all!!!


----------



## agreeksmom

hey looking for a buddy i lost fefe at 8 weeks it stopped growing at 6 weeks 2 days going to try next month although really scared


----------



## hopeful23456

KozmikKitten said:


> future and hopeful, you are in MN? Me too!

awesome! i live in EP and go to an obgyn/infertility clinic in edina.


----------



## heavyheart

Brookegarrett said:


> Congrats Daisy!
> Hello Ladies i havent been on in awhile...kinda giving myself a break. I finally went to the MD n he put me on prenatals and told me to have sex only every other day...so we are using OPKs again and gonna start bd'in soon...we are hoping to get pregnant soon...fx !!! I have miss u all!!!

Its good to see you back brooke :hugs::hugs: glad you have had some help huni fx for you really hope you get your bfp soon :thumbup: xx


----------



## mirage25

Hi agreeksmom! So sorry for your lost! Welcome! The ladies here are awsome! I know the feeling of being scared! I mc 3 months ago and been nervously trying every since...best of luck to u!


----------



## Twinkle_star

hi all, can i join you all. I lost my angel last month at 8 week 3 days and had a D&C. I was due to see the witch yesterday which didn't come and today i got spotting and stopped with lots of water CM. We only did the deed once during the month and at the time I did feel that I was or had o'd.

I am too scared to test as I have hear that the mc may still carry through. I have been having cramping for the last two days. 

How was everyones first AF after MC? Is this normal or should I be concerned as I wasn't really expecting anything and was going to WTC next month??

thanks :)


----------



## Twinkle_star

agreeksmom said:


> hey looking for a buddy i lost fefe at 8 weeks it stopped growing at 6 weeks 2 days going to try next month although really scared

Agreeksmom, i know the feeling as I too lost my angel last month at 8 months and it too stopped growing at 6 weeks. take care


----------



## kgriffin

keep your head up everyone, let's see if we can all get 2011 bfps :)


----------



## mirage25

Hi Twinkle, Sorry for your loss. I usually have a 28 day cylce and after my mc it turned into a 34 day cylce. Which has now 3 months later gone back to normal!! It's all a little stressful not to know what the heck is going on. I say give it a few more days of waiting to see if af shows up. Best of luck to you! keep us posted!

Kate i think we will!! Its a alot of positive energy for us lately!!


----------



## mirage25

:-D How exciting I made the very 1st post in this thread and now I'm making the 1000 post!

I want to say that this thread has helped me in so many ways! I'm truely blessed to have met so many different,loving,kind,caring women! There is a special place in my heart for each and everyone of you!

To those who have gotten their BFP I wish you the very best 9months!! To those of us still waiting and trying our time will come shortly!! Until then have fun bd'ing 

I love all of you ladies!!


----------



## TxMom2Be

What a fabulous thread you've started Mirage!

Praying you all get your :bfp: soon! LOTS of :dust: to you all!


----------



## kgriffin

cute avatar txmom!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Welcome to all the newbies! i havent been on lately so i havent gotten to keep up as much as i use to...yall have been in my thoughts tho...Lots of people are getting BFP from this thread..


----------



## TxMom2Be

kgriffin said:


> cute avatar txmom!

Thanks! I had to change it because browsing through some threads I found a mutual friend of mine is an Active BnB member too, I didn't want her know it was me by my actual picture until I "break" the news myself, especially since I know her through a work friend. Small world!


----------



## kgriffin

oh wow, that is crazy. i told my SIL about this website, but i hope she doesn't find some of the stuff i said lol.


----------



## Twinkle_star

mirage25 said:


> Hi Twinkle, Sorry for your loss. I usually have a 28 day cylce and after my mc it turned into a 34 day cylce. Which has now 3 months later gone back to normal!! It's all a little stressful not to know what the heck is going on. I say give it a few more days of waiting to see if af shows up. Best of luck to you! keep us posted!
> 
> Kate i think we will!! Its a alot of positive energy for us lately!!

Thanks Mirage25. Yes, it is quite stressful as I don't think I am quite ready yet for any surprises either. Today is even more weird, spotting with brown discharge, cramping decreased. Will give it a few more days and see how it goes.

Thanks again.


----------



## futurephotos

AF got me this weekend :(


----------



## kgriffin

ugh, sorry to hear future, me too :(


----------



## hopeful23456

sorry to hear that future - you trying again in 2 weeks? i will hopefully get AF this weekend (i am looking forward to it- 1st once since m/c) so i can get a cycle going again.


----------



## futurephotos

Yeah- we're not giving up, just have to keep trying. On to month 10...


----------



## kgriffin

im onto month 8 now, i only ovulated when i had my chemical, so frustrating.. oh well, onwards and upwards :)


----------



## mirage25

Twinkle that is weird keep us posted!!kinda sounds like implantation bleeding but who knows!!

Kate have u started the chlomid yet?

Ugh...i'm so irritated I don't know my body at all!i keep getting twinges in my side and breast!no idea what thats about!i hope its not related 2 ovulation!cuz we bd all last week!lol..i'm tapped out this week! but the twinges have been going on 4 a wk now! anyone experience this b4?


----------



## wantinbaby3

Will someone be my buddy too? I have no idea what I am doing on here or with charting, ect. I've never had to try before, it just happened, like one time for each of my two, but now here I am after a mc at 11 1/2 weeks and desperately TTC!


----------



## kgriffin

i start my clomid on thursday, we'll see how it geos, i feel kind of torn though, i have given up the odd drink and what not since ttc, but im goign to mexico and i will be a week passed ovulation (if im lucky enough to ovulate) and i will be having some drinks, affter all, its vacation. What are your ladies thoughts on having a drink after o time?


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Wantinbaby! Sorry to hear about your MC.

Kate- I hope the clomid helps you! In Mexico you should have fun. Go ahead and have a drink if you'd like. If you are in the process of becoming pregnant at that time you won't be implanted yet (or just will be beginning to implant) so you don't have to worry that anything will pass to the baby because the link isn't there yet. Basically drinks before you've gotten your BFP don't matter.

Today I feel really sick- I haven't thrown up, but feel like I should/will. I'd wager I could be getting the flu. I'd have a hard time blaming it on pregnancy because I just had my period... but at the same time my heart wants to hang on to the very small possibility that the test could have been wrong and like some women who have "periods" in their pregnancies- I want to believe it could still be true. Why do I torture myself so much!?


----------



## kgriffin

we all do future! and thanks for the mexico advice, i jsut wnat to go and have a worry free time and i certainly don't want to use protection our first month on clomid lol, seems to defeat the purpose doesn't it? lol. 19 long days to go! i hope you are feeling better soon dear, never give up hope!


----------



## hopeful23456

kgriffin - have fun and drink up! it's vaca after all. 

future- i do the same thing, pure torture, i even stocked up on extra EPTs - they are on sale at CVS for 12.99 I think? and you get 3 as they have 1 bonus one in there 

anyone getting a flu shot to not be sick when we get bfps? i got one, my first ever, as i will be on prednisone next time - got that at CVS too - they do it right there (the pharmicist did it and my pharmacist is a sweet, younger girl) so had to tell her the RPL stories as i'm in there for meds all the time it seems.


----------



## kgriffin

can you believe we are at over 1000 posts, wow, great group :)


----------



## mirage25

Hi wantinbaby3, sorry for you loss! This is the best place to be for support and help! I personally don't chart myself, lol, i don't know how either!Best of luck 2 u!!

Kate have fun enjoy ur vacation! drinks won't affect anything at all that early, so no worries!Fx for the chlomid! I'm positive u'll get that bfp in no time!

Future your not alone I thought the same thing after my last af, oh the torture!! but really anything is possible!


----------



## hopeful23456

hi wantingbaby - welcome! sorry for your loss, do they know why? i don't know when i'll be starting a cycle again as had m/c end of Aug. hopefully will get AF this weekend but will let you know when the cycle starts. you are very lucky to have 2 without trying - did that mean you have 2 kids? (i don't have any yet). are you being monitored after this m/c? hopefully they do as it sounds like sometimes they don't really do anything unless you have 3 or more which totally sucks.


----------



## lovebug30

I had a misscariage in Feb..been trying ever sonce...n everytime I get my period it bums me out I just ordered some opk n a book about fertility today...I'm willing to help nature along if it will mean I will have a baby...I'm ready to start trying acupunture n Mexican massage that supposely help w/ pregnancy (old Mexican remedies) I'm a skeptic but hey can't hurt!


----------



## hopeful23456

AF gave me a birthday present last night! this is one of the rare cases where a girl TTC is happy to get her period. it's the first after my early m/c end of Aug and i can start trying again. going for FUS tomorrow morning and starting follistim on Fri I think? any tips on follistim injections (the pen). I've only done clomid in the past. 
anyone ready to cycle with me?


----------



## Twinkle_star

hi all, its day 4 since my first spotting and still no official AF - only spotting of lightpink and brown discharge with small traces of tissue that comes and goes. I spoke to one of the midwifes at my obs clinic and she said to wait it out for a few weeks. She also said not to test as it most probably wasn't accurate if postive. This is so frustrating....just wish there was one straight answer to all this.

Good luck everyone that is going to try this coming month!!! :)


----------



## kgriffin

keep your head up twinkle star, we are all doing the best we can with what we have right"?


----------



## futurephotos

I'm having a hard time not feeling down. Each time I get my period now I can't console myself quite as easily. I realize it is better to have AF than another MC, but either way I''m still not any closer to my baby.


----------



## mirage25

Lovebug sorry for your loss. Yea af is a wicked witch especially when ttc!! How does acupunture help? 

Hopeful, Whoa af has arrived!! lol, and yes this is the only time we get excited for her to show up! Things are getting back on track, I'm happy u didn't have to wait much longer!!I don't know much about follistim, but I hope it works for you and that bfp comes shortly after!!

Future I know exactly how you feel! I try not to be so down every time af shows up but its like damn!! I just want a baby y is it so hard!! URG...I just keep telling myself it'll happen when its suppose to, just keep trying and be patient.Yea,being patient is something I struggle with daily, lol!

I believe I'm 7 dpo.I try not to symptom spot so I won't read to much into anything but this time I've been having alot of shooting pains on my left side and shooting pains in my breast as well as really tired. I dont know if I'm just tired or not. Guess I have 7 more days till I c if af shows or not fx for not!

Have an awsome day ladies! Don't stress 2 much 2day its hump day!!


----------



## hopeful23456

hi mirage- hope this turns in bfp! i got alot of pulling feelings when i had mine but then they stopped....

future- i think the only thing that helps a tiny bit is time, closer to the next cycle to try again. really sucks though - i hear ya. and even though fall is beautiful in MN, our days keep getting shorter and then winter - i don't like winter at all - depressing.


----------



## kgriffin

im sorry to hear you are feeling down future, but we are all here for you, everyday is one day closer, that's sort of the way I am handling things


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks for the encouragement everyone it does cheer me up a little. I know what is past is past and there isn't anything I can be doing any differently. I really allowed myself to get hung up on this month again because of wanting to have a June baby and being able to tell family at Christmas - I had a pretty big dream built up and let myself get too carried away with those hopes and wanting to control it all. I know it isn't in my hands and my plans for myself may not always work out the way I want them to when I want them to. The thing that is still bugging me the most is I still think what I saw was implantation bleeding, and I got so excited about it. Having AF come instead of a BFP just really crushed me this time. Usually I'm not so affected by it. I'm just so frustrated that it isn't working out yet. I still have faith it will, but I'm struggling with starting to feel defeated and like I should give up. As rumor has it people who "relax" or aren't "trying" get pregnant, right? lol.


----------



## Twinkle_star

kgriffin said:


> keep your head up twinkle star, we are all doing the best we can with what we have right"?

Thanks Griffin, you are right! I think I am going to go for a massage and get my mind and soul in balance as I am stressing over something I have no control over! :)

Baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## Twinkle_star

mirage25 said:


> Twinkle that is weird keep us posted!!kinda sounds like implantation bleeding but who knows!!
> 
> Kate have u started the chlomid yet?
> 
> Ugh...i'm so irritated I don't know my body at all!i keep getting twinges in my side and breast!no idea what thats about!i hope its not related 2 ovulation!cuz we bd all last week!lol..i'm tapped out this week! but the twinges have been going on 4 a wk now! anyone experience this b4?

Yeah, very weird, I am hoping that to be true rather than an infection which was what was highlighted to me as a possibility yesterday when I spoke to my obs midwife. Either way, its a waiting game. 

sounds like the signs are very positive for you mirage and you get your bfp very soon!! :) :dust:


----------



## kgriffin

a massage sounds great, i could go for one of those right now myself!


----------



## mirage25

Future everything you said was 100% on point!Not being able to be in control of what u want can be a bit nerve wrecking. Guess we all need to sit back relax and let it happen. Man, that is not an easy task at all!! All of your feelings are just natural. Its hard when you want something so bad that seems like an easy goal 2 obtain, but, it turns out to be the most difficult task EVER!!! Hang in there hun its gonna happen!!

Twinkle a massage sounds fabolous!! I think I may look into 1 myself, ur a genius!!lol! Praying that there is no infection for u. Just your body readjusting and getting prepared for u ttc.


----------



## Brookegarrett

well idk if i ovulated or not i had a very positive test then i took one later this after noon n it was very negative..idk whats goin on all i can do is hope AF doesnt show...good luck to all of u ladieS!!


----------



## kgriffin

good luck brooke!! Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## Twinkle_star

mirage25 said:


> Future everything you said was 100% on point!Not being able to be in control of what u want can be a bit nerve wrecking. Guess we all need to sit back relax and let it happen. Man, that is not an easy task at all!! All of your feelings are just natural. Its hard when you want something so bad that seems like an easy goal 2 obtain, but, it turns out to be the most difficult task EVER!!! Hang in there hun its gonna happen!!
> 
> Twinkle a massage sounds fabolous!! I think I may look into 1 myself, ur a genius!!lol! Praying that there is no infection for u. Just your body readjusting and getting prepared for u ttc.

The massage was the best thing ever and highly recommended....it was long due!!! 

On the other front nothing has changed and still spotting but not feeling as stressed as before. I will see how it goes for another week and if still no change then I will go and see my obs. fingers crossed I will get my af by then!!! 

Positive thoughts everyone :)


----------



## Twinkle_star

kgriffin said:


> a massage sounds great, i could go for one of those right now myself!

Griffin, highly recommended. I feel much more relaxed after it! :)


----------



## kgriffin

happy weekend to you all, im feeling some effects of the Clomid that aren't so wonderful, but nothing I cant tolerate. Work has been really busy lately, so glad its Friday. Anyways, enjoy ladies.


----------



## Twinkle_star

kgriffin said:


> happy weekend to you all, im feeling some effects of the Clomid that aren't so wonderful, but nothing I cant tolerate. Work has been really busy lately, so glad its Friday. Anyways, enjoy ladies.

Hope all goes well this month for you Griffin. Have a great weekend to you and everyone too!!! :dust:


----------



## mirage25

Hi ladies! Im so anxious 2 test! I never feel like im having pg symptoms but this time I do & its driving me crazy! I just wanna know...lol! But I refuse 2 test until af is late! She's due wednesday so maybe just maybe I'll test wed morning  I've been having killer headaches, no idea what thats all about :-( hope u all had a good wknd!


----------



## kgriffin

looking forward to hearing wednesday then mirage, sending you babydust!!


----------



## Twinkle_star

Very exciting, can't wait to hear from you Mirage.... lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## futurephotos

I've got my fingers crossed for you Mirage!!
How is everyone else doing? 

I had a great weekend. 
This week I'm just waiting to O. My CD 14 will be on Friday... but hubby isn't back until Saturday. I hope by then it isn't too late.


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi girls!

How is everyone? I'm still away on holidays but wanted to check in to catch up & to share. Tomorrow would have been my due date if I had not had a miscarriage. Really wishing things had worked out differently. :(

Good luck Mirage - crossing my fingers for you. I'm only CD5 so still a week off O.

xxx


----------



## mirage25

Thanks ladies! I was anxious yesterday not so anxious 2day...I don't want a stupid bfn.ugh!!

Lily- I'm praying for comfort 4 u. I know it sucks and won't be easy.


----------



## kgriffin

mirage when are you testing, im so anxious lol


----------



## hopeful23456

wtf is that?


----------



## futurephotos

hmmm - ok then...

Lily - hope you're ok. December will be hard for me- that was my due date. 

I'm having a frustrating week. This weekend DH and I fought A LOT! Then my mom and I argued on Monday... it seems like everyone is out to get me lately. I am trying to find ways to de-stress.


----------



## hopeful23456

i feel the same way future, DH and i have been fighting too- he's stressed out and i hate any sort of fight or rocking the boat - wish he was more calm about normal stuff. at least it's really nice outside this week! sad when the weather is the only thing going right sometimes...


----------



## kgriffin

wtf was that stuff above??!?! Strange.. anyways... 

sorry to hear about the arguing with the dh's - it's not always rainbows and butterflies its compromise that moes us along!

in other news.. i finished my Clomid last night, glad i dont have to take it for a month, or maybe never again!!


----------



## mirage25

Af got me 2day...a whole day early!I'm never early, so I guess she wanted to put me outta my missery of wondering!! It usually doesn't phase me when af shows up I'll just try again, but this time I'm pissed!! i'm wondering if I O'd late cuz of all the lil twinges and stuff. ugh, now i need to have sex every other day at the end of my cylcle all the way to the start of the next!!lol! i'm gonna get me some wine and try to relax, I'm so frustrated....On top of having to leave work early 2day because this damn headache! 

My next af will be on the 2nd of next month, which is my bday, so now I'm just convinced that it would be great if i go that bfp on my bday :-/ mmmm...i keep setting myself up for failure!AAARRRGGG!!

future-let me know what de-stressers u figure out!! Hope everyone leaves u alone!!

kate-fx for u!! I hope 1 round is all u need!!!


----------



## futurephotos

Kate- it's good the first round is over, I hope you won't need it again!
Hopeful- sorry you're fighting with DH too. Mine is because he'd like me to loose some weight...
Mirage- a BFP would be an awesome birthday present! 
I walked around the building a few times- which seems to have helped me feel more calm. I hate fighting over stupid stuff that isn't even worth fighting about! My mind just keeps playing it over and over again and won't let it drop- so every time I think about it I get wound up again. 
I'd really like a nice quiet night home alone- but alas tonight I have my other job to go to once this one is over. I'm beginning to think I work way too much for how little money I make doing it.


----------



## kgriffin

2 jobs future? ugh, i have done that before and its awful, i feel your pain. glad you found something to help calm you down, walking does that for me too. 

Thanks for the well wishes everyone, i have started my bd every other day and im already exhausted lol, sad eh? i have zero sex drive now, its awful. anyone have any tips for that?


----------



## hopeful23456

wish i had tips for that kgriffin - was much easier when i was younger to keep going ;) 

sorry to hear that mirage! hopefully you will get a good birthday present...

future - 2 jobs is hard to do - with dh and i, if it wasn't for fighting over stupid stuff we would hardly fight.


----------



## Twinkle_star

good luck Griffin, I hope you get your BFP this month. The only tip that I could suggest is putting a bit of romance into it and building it up to the bding, ie a nice dinner, a bubble bath together, a bit of play.... 

Mirage, hope you get your surprise birthday present!!! :)

Future, hope you can take it easy as two jobs is not easy at all. 

update: My spotting finished over the weekend and it seems like my 7 days of spotting was like my af as I feel like I am about to "o" in the next day or so. I did a preg test too and it was -ve so pregnancy is out of the question. I am really confused as my body is really whacked at the moment. :(


----------



## futurephotos

Based on all the signals my body is giving me I think I ovulated today (I'm on CD 12)... which sucks because DH isn't going to be home until Friday Night, by then it will be too late. Now I can only hope that bedding Sunday night before he left was good enough. I hope those guys are in there alive after 3 days and waiting to catch the egg still. It really sucks when I don't O on a weekend when he's here- but there isn't anything we can do about him being gone. :( I already feel defeated for this month.


----------



## kgriffin

That's really hard future, but cd12 is really early so maybe the signs are just that your body is getting ready to o, rather than already o'ing?


----------



## hopeful23456

my body feels like it's ovulating a few days before it really is


----------



## futurephotos

I hope you two are right! 

I started feeling wetter on Monday CD 10 and having cramps/bloating on Tuesday - which was CD 11. On Wed. (yesterday- CD12) I felt very much like I was going to get my period and I was grumpy/tired too- but I was super in the mood for sex all 3 of these days. Today I'm only slightly crampy and generally feeling much better- don't have much sex drive at the moment. Today is CD 13. 

Other months when possible (if DH wasn't out of town) we'd try to bed on CD 12,13,14. I'm beginning to think we've always been trying too late. I read somewhere that although the day you ovulate on can change each cycle the luteal phase after ovulation is pretty consistent (usual range is 12-16 day LP). I was going by if I had a 28 day cycle I'd probably O'ed on the 14th day. If I had a 26 on the 13th and if it was a 24 day cycle then it was the 12th day I'd O. So now I feel a bit stupid... I did some calculations- which I thought were interesting:

On a longer cycle (28 days for me) If I had a 16 day LP0 that means I O on CD12.
14 day LP = O on CD 14
12 day LP = O on CD 16

On my average mid-range cycle (26 days) If LP is 16 days I O on CD10.
14 day LP = O on CD 12
12 day LP = O on CD 14.

In a shorter cycle (24 days) 16 day LP = O on CD 8!!
14 day LP = O on CD 10
12 day LP = O on CD 12.

This was so EYE OPENING!! So this tells me that between CD 8 - 16 is my most fertile time based on the number of days. There's no way we can cover all those days- so we have to be a bit selective about which ones we pick. Day 12 was consistent for each calculation as one of the days. I'm thinking this is the day I probably most commonly O on. (+/- a day). DH and I need to try SOONER in my cycle (not like we've been doing CD 12,13,14- I need sex before CD 12 if I'm already Oing by then!) My new plan for next month is to do CD 10,11,12. If it falls on days we're able to see each other. That's truly the tricky part. If he's not here on those days we'll have to get as close to them as we can. At least I've realized doing it sooner in my cycle will be key!


----------



## kgriffin

thats so interesting future, that's so good to know!!! maybe your next cycle will be the best one yet


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi everyone!

Hope you're all doing great! I'm back from my holiday - had a lovely time & feeling very relaxed! I missed my husband sooo much though - was away for 2 weeks with my mum!

Mirage - such a bummer that AF turned up. Fingers crossed for next month.

Future- have you used opk's before? It would take any doubt out of when you O. I find opk's actually help me relax cause they confirm my o timing. I've never charted my temps though.

Kate - great news that you've started Clomid. Is that to help you O? How much longer till your trip to Mexico? Holidays do wonders to clear the head & help you chill out!

I'm feeling super positive about the months ahead! Baby dust to all of you xx


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Lily- opk's are an expense that I can't afford right now. Also I think peeing on a stick every day would way more stressful for me. Who knows- may be something to look into next year if nothing has happened by then.

Last night DH arrived home a day early, but I also work at night. I left an hour early so I could get home to be with him, but he was too tired/crabby to want to bed. So- I'm still pretty sure this month isn't going to be it.


----------



## hopeful23456

the nurse practioner at my RE says to BD every 36 hours, to give the sperm a chance to build up again. not sure if it makes a big difference?


----------



## kgriffin

lily - glad you enjoyed your time off! The clomid is to help me O, but i have been doing opks and they are negative, completely negative, so i dont think 50 mgs is going to work :(

9 days until Mexico,feels like an eternity!!


----------



## kgriffin

negative opk day 2 :(


----------



## futurephotos

Hope everyone has a good weekend! I'm going to an orchard today- should be fun!!


----------



## TxMom2Be

I just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing - praying you all get your :bfp: and hh 40 weeks soon!


----------



## Twinkle_star

hi all, this is the first time I have used Opk as I have been waiting and waiting for my Af, which never came, so I thought I would see if I was going to o as I have been feeling it. Yesterday the opk had a line but not to the same level as the test band (tested at 12pm) and today the line was light but I tested at 2pm. Does that mean i have o and missed it? 

thanks :)


----------



## hopeful23456

i think it means it's still coming. i've had faint lines for 2-3 days and then a dark line. but haven't checked after i've had a dark line to see what happens.


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi everyone!
Happy Monday! Hope you all had great weekends.

Twinkle star - I'm pretty sure a faint line means O is approaching. Fingers crossed & good luck!

Future it really sucks that on top of the stress of TTC we have to pay for it too! OPKs are an expense & like you said if it's just going to stress you out then it's not worth it. Working two jobs must be really tough!!! You sound like an incredibly strong woman - keep it up! How was the orchard farm?

Kate don't despair that you haven't got a positive OPK yet. What CD are you? I get complete negatives before my positive (no gradual line). 

I think I'm going to O this week! No opk's for me this month just going to enjoy it & get it on! Hehe


----------



## kgriffin

thanks lily, im cd 16 today and have been testing sincce cd12 , all negatives, i hope i get something on it, sooo frustrating

6 days until vacation..


----------



## DaisyBee

Future... You may end up deciding that opks help your stress level. Especially with your dh working away all week. I used them 2ce and got pregnant 2ce without them. We liked that it gave us the ok to stop bding vs feeling like well maybe we should keep on as not having a clue when I could have o'd. Even if you use them one month it might show you where in your cycle things are happening. ( especially after seeing your post on possible days and maybe happening earlier than you thought.)

I bought mine online at early- pregnancy- tests.com and liked them better than the ones in the store ( and were sooo much cheaper!)

It's just my perspective though so do with it what you want :flower:

Hope everyone is doing well. And fx for lots of bfp's from this group soon!!!!


Kate... Have a fabulous vacation!


----------



## mirage25

Hi ladies, Just checking in with everyone! Hope all is well!


----------



## kgriffin

hope everyone had a good weekend! its thanksgiving in canada this weekend and i had 2 huge meals with friends, since our families are on the other side of the country, it was really nice.

how was the weekend for the rest of you?


----------



## hopeful23456

hi girls, i had iui yesterday but only 1 nice sized follie so who knows. i'm trying to be positive but it's just hard, i really don't want to get my hopes up. at least i can be happy i'm in a 2ww, it's been awhile now.


----------



## futurephotos

Hi gals,

The weekend was good. I had a lot of fun at the orchard - watching all the kids run around doing the fun activities really made me want my own to bring there to enjoy it. We still haven't talked over our issues- I just wanted a nice weekend without any fighting so I didn't bring anything up. We were able to get some projects worked on around the house, but also just relax a little. Overall it was nice.


----------



## kgriffin

glad you both had a nice weekend :)


----------



## futurephotos

Wow- the new changes to the site look great!

I'm running out of the steam I had for today. It was difficult to even get out of bed- but once I got to work things picked up a bit and I kept busy the majority of the day. Now that all that is done I'm bored and not much in the mood to do anything else productive. Some days there aren't enough hours... today feels like there are too many.


----------



## hopeful23456

that's funny you said that about orchards - there's some gals on another forum that are so sick of seeing all of their friend's kids pics on facebook with pumpkins and in orchards...


----------



## kgriffin

i may have felt an ovulation today, not sure though, i get my blood drawn saturday, i hope i did! my bd has been pretty good


----------



## Lily_Hope

kgriffin said:


> i may have felt an ovulation today, not sure though, i get my blood drawn saturday, i hope i did! my bd has been pretty good

That's exciting Kate!!! Fingers crossed. I think I am a couple of days behind you - expect to O soon i think.


----------



## futurephotos

Good luck Kate and Lily!


----------



## kgriffin

That's great Lily! Let's hope right?


----------



## Twinkle_star

good luck Kate and Lily, plenty of :dust: to you and all the ladies and hope we all get our BFP very very soon!


----------



## kgriffin

is anyone testing soon?


----------



## futurephotos

I'm not going to bother testing this month- unless I don't get my period for a week after it is due. I highly doubt I'd be pg since we didn't bed on any fertile days.

I got my hair cut today (not something I do too often- I usually grow it out long). I thought it would be a good pick-me-up since I've been feeling fat and frumpy/dumpy lately. I turned out ok... but will take a bit of getting used to. When I go short with it it gets curly/wavy and tends to stick out all over- basically it does what it wants to! Now the drawback is I can't just pull it back into a ponytail. No one else has seen it yet- so I'm not sure what they'll think. Kinda nervous- and thinking this was not a great idea since I wanted to feel BETTER.


----------



## kgriffin

future, im sure it looks beautiful! It's fun to play around with your hair.

my natural colour is a light auburn, and i just dyed it dark red the other day, but it came out as almost black and you can only see the red under the light lol, but i like it, i just had to dye my eyebrows so i didnt look so crazy! everyone loves it and im sure they will love yours too, but you're right, it does take some getting use to!


----------



## Lily_Hope

I'm sure the new hair - do's are fab! They say change is as good as a holiday! It's nice to feel fresh.
I don't think I have O'd yet....hmmm! Felt a few twinges but normally ai notice the cm & I haven't. Anyway hubby & I have been BD! :)))
It's almost the weekend - whoop!!'


----------



## hopeful23456

future - i got my hair cut today too! got some bangs. the change is good.


----------



## hopeful23456

future - i got my hair cut today too! got some bangs. the change is good.


----------



## kgriffin

i hope everyone has an incredible weekend! I am not sure if i have o'd, at this point, doesn't seem to matter, getting my blood done tomorrow, ill find out results when i get back from Mexico, let's hope the sun shines for me, i need this holiday like i need oxygen lol

Take care everyone, i look forward to catching up on this thread upon return, and good luck to those of you who are testing.


----------



## mirage25

Hi ladies! I think I should be O'ing soon. Drives me crazy not knowing when exactly, my body doesn't really help me out much!The bd'ing shall begin 2day. I think I need to start bd'ing a few times after I think I o'd as well just in case, won't hurt anything so y not! 

Future I'm sure your hair looks great! I think I'm going to cut mine for my bday  I've been searching for a style I need a pick me up too!

Good look to everyone waiting to O and in the tww.Hopefully time goes fast, lol!!


----------



## Lily_Hope

Have a fantastic holiday Kate - sounds like you REALLY deserve it! Easier said than done but try not to think about TTC and just soak up Mexico. ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY :happydance:

Hi Mirage - I think I am still waiting to O...last two months I have O'd around day 18 and I am day 17 today I think. Hopefully we're in the TWW together!

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend! :flower:


----------



## mirage25

Hi Lily I think we will be in the tww 2gether. I think I'm back to my regular O'ng so that'll put me at the 18th/19th! Happy bding and speedy tww for us!!lol


----------



## Brookegarrett

well ladies im on cd 33... negative preg test im not sure if i o'd or what..on cd 31 i had a bright positive OPK...so im real confused..im beginning to think i may have PCOS..is there any testing to be done to find out if i am?


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi Brooke! Great to hear from you! I'm pretty sure there is testing for PCOS - suggest you chat to your GP about it & maybe do a little research online to check your symptoms match up.

I remember my naturopath sent me for blood work just over a year ago cause my cycles were irregular & she was able to rule out PCOS by the results which I guess showed my hormone levels & that I O'd. Had to take the test at a certain time of the month.

I'm on CD 20 and have no idea if I O'd. I'm about to share way too much info but I haven't noticed any ewcm & normally I do. Weird! 

On another note had a crap day at work & it's only Monday! I have some upcoming travel for work & in my head I was doing the calculations of when i would O next. Lol had to laugh at myself. Fingers crossed the week gets better! It's my birthday on Friday- yay!!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Well I'm in the middle of a move so I'm gonna have to wait to get back to ar b4 seein a dr.. This whole process makes my head hurt I nvr kno where I am anymore my cycles r so thrown off... Well I hope u have a wonderful bday Lilly...


----------



## futurephotos

I got AF today. I'm not surprised though- I didn't have any hopes for this month because we didn't have sex anywhere near the right time. So, hopefully next month will be better.


----------



## Lily_Hope

futurephotos said:


> I got AF today. I'm not surprised though- I didn't have any hopes for this month because we didn't have sex anywhere near the right time. So, hopefully next month will be better.

Sorry to hear that Future! Fingers crossed for a better month this month. How are you feeling? Hope you are doing ok. xxx


----------



## Brookegarrett

sorry future...dont give up..i kno its hard
Well Im on cd 35 i believe and still no af...idk whats goin on...im really gettin tired of my body being so unpredictable.


----------



## mrsmax

:hugs: future. One day soon it will happen for us all. Keep the faith!


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks girls. I'm not crushed this month like I was last. It helps that I didn't have my hopes up. It's a bit of a roller-coaster though. Some days I'm fine and optimistic and other days I feel like I should go see a therapist or something. I'm really trying not to stress about having a baby, but it's still difficult not to think about it a lot.


----------



## Lily_Hope

futurephotos said:


> Thanks girls. I'm not crushed this month like I was last. It helps that I didn't have my hopes up. It's a bit of a roller-coaster though. Some days I'm fine and optimistic and other days I feel like I should go see a therapist or something. I'm really trying not to stress about having a baby, but it's still difficult not to think about it a lot.

Future - I totally agree with you - it is a roller coaster! I feel the same way....one day really positive & the next an absolute mess. I have actually decided to reach out to a professional to help me work through it. I've spent a few months trying myself to change my way of thinking but it hasn't worked. I also live away from family & friends so feel like a lots gets bottled up as its sometimes hard to talk about things over the phone.

I just keep thinking that one day soon hopefully I will look back on this time in my life and think 'yeah it was horrible but we got through it'!


----------



## Twinkle_star

Lily_Hope said:


> futurephotos said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls. I'm not crushed this month like I was last. It helps that I didn't have my hopes up. It's a bit of a roller-coaster though. Some days I'm fine and optimistic and other days I feel like I should go see a therapist or something. I'm really trying not to stress about having a baby, but it's still difficult not to think about it a lot.
> 
> Future - I totally agree with you - it is a roller coaster! I feel the same way....one day really positive & the next an absolute mess. I have actually decided to reach out to a professional to help me work through it. I've spent a few months trying myself to change my way of thinking but it hasn't worked. I also live away from family & friends so feel like a lots gets bottled up as its sometimes hard to talk about things over the phone.
> 
> I just keep thinking that one day soon hopefully I will look back on this time in my life and think 'yeah it was horrible but we got through it'!Click to expand...

Chin up girls, I am too experencing the same thing. It now been 57 days since my D&C and still no AF. I have tested -ve for pregnancy a few times over the period and not sure what my body is doing. This whole waiting game has been so bumpy, somedays I think I have to eat well, positive mind, exercise so that my body is prepared. Other days when I check and AF hasnt turned up I feel so down! I don't want to call my obs cos the last two times I called the midwife said that everyone body is different and to give it a little longer. 

Anyway, enough of my ranting. Hope you all get your bfp and :dust: to you all! x


----------



## futurephotos

I'm going to make an effort to get in better shape- I think it will not only help me feel better about myself it could help me take my mind of babies and hopefully that will also help a bfp.


----------



## MrsCD

Hi, Im new to this, so im not sure what the letters mean, and whether or not im in the right forum? I miscarried 4 months ago and my hubby and I have been trying to conceive since. 3 months after the miscarriage (last month) I finally got my menstrual cycle but this month when I was due again it didn't come and im now 2 weeks late. My hubby has told me not to get my hopes up but I cant help but be excited. I have done a home pregnancy test and also a test at the doctors and they both showed up negative. I am now worrying that I am going to miscarry again as last time it was 4 weeks before I got a positive result and then miscarried 2 weeks later. I keep going to the nurse for reassurance but I cant stop worrying xx


----------



## Twinkle_star

MrsCD said:


> Hi, Im new to this, so im not sure what the letters mean, and whether or not im in the right forum? I miscarried 4 months ago and my hubby and I have been trying to conceive since. 3 months after the miscarriage (last month) I finally got my menstrual cycle but this month when I was due again it didn't come and im now 2 weeks late. My hubby has told me not to get my hopes up but I cant help but be excited. I have done a home pregnancy test and also a test at the doctors and they both showed up negative. I am now worrying that I am going to miscarry again as last time it was 4 weeks before I got a positive result and then miscarried 2 weeks later. I keep going to the nurse for reassurance but I cant stop worrying xx

Welcome MrsCD. You have found the right place. I am too relatively new here but all the ladies here are very helpful and can give lots of advise. I have been waiting now for 59day since my D&C to get my AF. I have been told that it takes a while for our period (AF) to get back to normal though everyone is different.

Never give up hope as you never know. 

Oh if you are unsure of the letters, the following website would be helpful (was for me anyway) https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/acronyms.html.

:dust:


----------



## Twinkle_star

futurephotos said:


> I'm going to make an effort to get in better shape- I think it will not only help me feel better about myself it could help me take my mind of babies and hopefully that will also help a bfp.

:dust: hope you get your bfp soon. :hugs:


----------



## Lily_Hope

Welcome MrsCD :flower:
The girls on here are such a good support network so I hope you find some comfort & reassurance from the forum.
I've heard that is very common for it to take a while for your cycles to go back to normal. You must be losing your mind over it though! Hoping you feel like your body is back on track soon!

Twinkle star hope AF turns up for you soon & you feel some relief. The waiting game is not a fun one! 

Thinking of you guys & crossing my fingers for you :hugs:

How is everyone else going? Anyone testing soon?

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!!


----------



## Lily_Hope

Twinkle_star said:


> MrsCD said:
> 
> 
> Hi, Im new to this, so im not sure what the letters mean, and whether or not im in the right forum? I miscarried 4 months ago and my hubby and I have been trying to conceive since. 3 months after the miscarriage (last month) I finally got my menstrual cycle but this month when I was due again it didn't come and im now 2 weeks late. My hubby has told me not to get my hopes up but I cant help but be excited. I have done a home pregnancy test and also a test at the doctors and they both showed up negative. I am now worrying that I am going to miscarry again as last time it was 4 weeks before I got a positive result and then miscarried 2 weeks later. I keep going to the nurse for reassurance but I cant stop worrying xx
> 
> Welcome MrsCD. You have found the right place. I am too relatively new here but all the ladies here are very helpful and can give lots of advise. I have been waiting now for 59day since my D&C to get my AF. I have been told that it takes a while for our period (AF) to get back to normal though everyone is different.
> 
> Never give up hope as you never know.
> 
> Oh if you are unsure of the letters, the following website would be helpful (was for me anyway) https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/acronyms.html.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Twinkle star thanks for the link with the abbreviations - I'm still not up with the lingo myself. Also what does DH stand for - I assume its husband but what do the letters stand for?


----------



## Twinkle_star

Lily_Hope said:


> Twinkle_star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsCD said:
> 
> 
> Hi, Im new to this, so im not sure what the letters mean, and whether or not im in the right forum? I miscarried 4 months ago and my hubby and I have been trying to conceive since. 3 months after the miscarriage (last month) I finally got my menstrual cycle but this month when I was due again it didn't come and im now 2 weeks late. My hubby has told me not to get my hopes up but I cant help but be excited. I have done a home pregnancy test and also a test at the doctors and they both showed up negative. I am now worrying that I am going to miscarry again as last time it was 4 weeks before I got a positive result and then miscarried 2 weeks later. I keep going to the nurse for reassurance but I cant stop worrying xx
> 
> Welcome MrsCD. You have found the right place. I am too relatively new here but all the ladies here are very helpful and can give lots of advise. I have been waiting now for 59day since my D&C to get my AF. I have been told that it takes a while for our period (AF) to get back to normal though everyone is different.
> 
> Never give up hope as you never know.
> 
> Oh if you are unsure of the letters, the following website would be helpful (was for me anyway) https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/acronyms.html.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Twinkle star thanks for the link with the abbreviations - I'm still not up with the lingo myself. Also what does DH stand for - I assume its husband but what do the letters stand for?Click to expand...

Not at all, glad it helps. I was totally lost when I first saw all the abbreviations and still need the link to ref to some of the abbrev some days when something new comes up. I think DH stands for "Dear Husband". :)


----------



## Twinkle_star

Celebration..... AF turned up and with a bang! Well not really, I don't think I have felt this much pain in my menstration life. I have had the hot pack and pain relief to ease the pain. Just hope it doesn't drag...


----------



## kgriffin

hey ladies! Im back from the beautiful Mexico! The weather held up for me nicely so I was very pleased. Spent a great week with my dh for our first wedding anniversary, and his birthday. I spent teh week also with my brother, sister in law (22 weeks pregnant) and my 2.5 year old nephew. It was amazing to see how much he has changed in a year, we had the best visit i could have imagined.

now in other news!!!!!!

I took a test last tuesday in mexico, negative..
took a test last night when i came home (9pm) BFP! Faint, but there. BUT, it was an IC.
took a test this morning with fmu, only a faint line, much lighter than last night, 
took a tes with SMU, still the faint line that was there this morning.

Chemical again???? :(, oh, and i have also been having period type cramps for about 3 days now. any suggestions?


----------



## futurephotos

Welcome MrsCD!

Kate- I hope it will stay positive for you! I'm glad to hear you had a good trip :)

I'm on CD 7- so I should be Oing by the end of the week. As always I'm still nervous about timing. DH will be back on Thurs (CD 10) so if I O on CD11-13 that should be fine, but based on what I figured out last cycle that I O earlier on - I'm concerned I could already O on day 10 in which case we weren't able to cover the few days ahead of that. I know we can only do what we can on the days he's here, but it still bugs me. I want this to happen for us before the new year.


----------



## kgriffin

thanks future, glad you hear you are going to O soon, im so glad i did.

i did a real hpt test and its positive, my cramps are like period cramps so that makes me not feel good about it, im scared for another mc. im getting my bloods done tonight and will have a result tomorrow


----------



## hopeful23456

hi kate- really hoping you get a good beta test tomorrow! 

I got AF yesterday and i really thought i was preg - was 1st cycle on follistim (other 3 cycles on clomid). i thought i was pregnant so much that i took my first lovenox injection and prednisone pill last friday as empirical treatments (just to rule anything out in case all the tests i have taken were wrong) as all my RPL tests were in normal ranges.
my beta had hcg of 2.5 and prog of 4.5 on Sat.

this cycle i am going to take follistim/menopur and ganirelix - bring on the needles....

welcome mrscd - when you were preg 4 months ago - did you have a negative beta test then and you were still pregnant?


----------



## Lily_Hope

Kate welcome back & so glad you had a great time in Mexico. How exciting that you got a positive! Really hope the next few days go well for you!!!!:hugs: 

Twinkle star great news that AF turned up bummer about the cramping though!!


----------



## kgriffin

just got my bloods done, 5 positive tests since last night, haha, am i crazy or what!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Congrats K!!!! Well I got a faint positive but I'm not gettin excited bc I have had too many losses.. When I see the heartbeat I'll believe it!


----------



## Lily_Hope

Wow!!! Brooke congratulations!!

So exciting that both you and Kate got your BFP!! :happydance:

Fingers crossed for sticky beans - stay positive :hugs:


----------



## Twinkle_star

Congrats Kate and Brooke. Hope all goes well!! :)


----------



## kgriffin

thanks everyone, my IC this morning was very faint, but i got my bloods done and hopefully i will know my levels today, one day at a time right.
Brooke - can't wait to hear how your next tests are. Mine are not dark positives, but definently colour in them. lets stay positive.

anyone about to O or test?


----------



## hopeful23456

can't wait to hear the great betas Kate and Brooke! lurking for them ;)


----------



## futurephotos

Kate and Brooke- YAY!! I'm so excited for you both! I know it is hard to not worry- but try to relax and enjoy as much as you can :)


----------



## kgriffin

you girls are the best, i have already told a few co workers and one of my best friends. i know im supposed to wait, but its soooooooooo hard


----------



## heavyheart

aw wow kate and brooke a huge congratulations!!!!:happydance::happydance: got everything crossed for you both for a h&h 9mths xxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsCD

Congrats to kate and brooke!! Have a nice healthy pregnancy :)
So im now 15 days late and still no bfp! Nurses keep telling me to be patient but its so hard when i feel so desperate i now have to wait another week till i have to give another urine in. Its getting so frustrating and annoying!! Hopefully if i get another negative they will send me off for a ultrasound but am so tempted to just go privately and pay for one myself!! Hope everyone is good today :) xx


----------



## kgriffin

betas are in, hcg level is at 54, wont hear from my obgyn for 2 weeks as she is out of town, but reeptionist said she may not see me until 12 weeks! :( didnt even order a repeat blood req, hopefuly my levels are rising


----------



## kgriffin

doc just called, she wants me to get my betas again on monday and she will be back next week


----------



## hopeful23456

kate- glad to hear the beta! and happy that they aren't going to make you wait 2 weeks, that would be nuts, didn't you just do a 2ww? :) they make me check it every 2 days

mrs CD - did they do a blood test to check hcg?

afm: i'm 15 dpiui, got AF sunday (a day early), went in for CD3 u/s and b/w today and my hcg went from 2.5 last Fri to a 5 today. very strange. she said i can still start follistim though so I did. doing another beta with CD7 u/s on Sat and really hoping that beta goes down to a 0. maybe it's ovidrel trigger shot left in me from 17 days ago?
but I did pee test it until the ovidrel tested out, but maybe it wasn't all the way out?


----------



## mirage25

Hi Ladies! I missed you all! Work is getting crazy so all I do is sleep,work, and bd!lmao! 

KATE!! Omg!! Congrats Hun I'm so happy for you!! Praying for a h & h 40wks!!!Can't wait until Monday!

MrsCd Welcome and sorry for your loss. I hope you get answers to wth is going on with your body soon! 

How's everyone???!! i'm ok mmm..yup i think I'm 6 dpo/not who the hell knows!smh!!


----------



## futurephotos

I've been feeling yucky today... slight nausea, headache, dull cramps. Probably means I'm Oing already. I really hope it is only my body getting ready and that it doesn't actually happen for another few days. DH and I BD on Sat and Sun- so I know that may be enough to have some waiting, BUT I'd fell better if we could BD NOW. He's gone until Thurs night- that will be CD 10. I think I've been ovulating on CD10 other cycles and was always missing it by trying too late. For our best chances we'd need to do it today and tomorrow- waiting till he's back makes me sooo anxious! Doing it on day 10 may be too late too. I told myself I wouldn't go crazy over this- we can only do our best with the days he's home- it's so frustrating though when it seems like our timing will never work out right....


----------



## kgriffin

hope everything is looking up for you future, and everyone else too. has anyone heard from daisy lately?


----------



## mrsmax

Congrats Kate and Brooke :happydance: I really hope all works out - you deserve it.


----------



## MrsCD

hopeful23456 said:


> kate- glad to hear the beta! and happy that they aren't going to make you wait 2 weeks, that would be nuts, didn't you just do a 2ww? :) they make me check it every 2 days
> 
> mrs CD - did they do a blood test to check hcg?
> 
> afm: i'm 15 dpiui, got AF sunday (a day early), went in for CD3 u/s and b/w today and my hcg went from 2.5 last Fri to a 5 today. very strange. she said i can still start follistim though so I did. doing another beta with CD7 u/s on Sat and really hoping that beta goes down to a 0. maybe it's ovidrel trigger shot left in me from 17 days ago?
> but I did pee test it until the ovidrel tested out, but maybe it wasn't all the way out?

They haven't no, they just keep telling me to bring in urines but each nurse iv seen keep saying different things, one told me if it was still negative by now they were gonna get me a blood test and if it were still negative look into booking me in for a ultrasound to find out what's going on. Then when I saw another nurse shes told me to bring another urine in next week. :shrug:


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi Future! I really hope timing is on your side this week! I know it's hard because my husband is a pilot and is away a lot too so timing can be a bit of an issue! We've just got to trust that it will all fall into place. It's not easy but we can only keep trying!


----------



## kgriffin

can i just say how great you all are!


----------



## futurephotos

Tonight we're having a girls night... so looking forward to eating lots of junk food and drinking some wine!


----------



## ayclobes

Hey ladies! I havent posted in her in awhile! you ladies have been busy chatting away! I found out on 10/14 that I am pregnant! I'll be 6wks on friday!


----------



## kgriffin

congrats ayclobes! I am 5 weeks on Friday!


----------



## ayclobes

thanks kgriffin! you too! you're a week behind me! my first appt is in 3wks when i'll be 8w5d!


----------



## kgriffin

That's great, i dont have an appt yet, have to get a second beta done on Monday.

i hope this is not disheartening to the rest of you in this thread, im not trying to make it all about this pregnancy.

who is ovulating!!!


----------



## Twinkle_star

Congrats ayclobes!!! SO exciting to see all the bpf. :)


----------



## futurephotos

CD 10 today- Good news, DH got home around 1:30am today- so even though he wasn't ready this morning when I was getting up for work - I was able to come home for lunch and we had a nooner, so now I can relax a bit that I got today covered! Wish me luck for the next few days :)


----------



## hopeful23456

ayclobes - congrats! 

future - glad to hear you got the BD covered! isn't that a nice feeling? those suckers can stay in there for a long time! i'm CD5 & on follistim - let's get preg this time, ok? 

kgriffin - that's ok, we are happy for you pregnant girls! really wish we were too, but happy for you at the same time!


----------



## kgriffin

Where are you ladies in your cycles now?


nice job on the nooner! lol


----------



## kgriffin

Brooke, i am still waiting on that update!


----------



## JessicaP

I love a buddy if thats ok?
x


----------



## kgriffin

Welcome Jessica :)


----------



## Lily_Hope

I tested today and got a BFN!!! :(
Out next month too cause I'll be traveling for work - totally bummed about it!


----------



## kgriffin

lilly what dpo?


----------



## futurephotos

hopeful- yes, lets! I'm going to be positive about this month. I think if it doesn't happen I'm going to start BBT charting again so that I can over time learn more about patterns that indicate when my most common day to O is and how long my LP is. Maybe it will make me feel like I'm doing something proactive about the situation. I was hoping I wouldn't have to do more than just listen to my body's signals, but they're so confusing sometimes!


----------



## JessicaP

Hi Thank you! I feel your pain Lily_Hope i get that eery month when I test and think that this could be the month for us! x


----------



## jennyanne83

I'm CD1 today :sad1: & would really love a buddy to see the next month out with! Anyone around the same time as me? xxx


----------



## kgriffin

welcome Jenny
well i suppose im off to the first tri section, ill miss you ladies, wish me luck that i wont be back here a second time.. 


fx to everyone and i hope to see you all in first tri soon


----------



## futurephotos

Good luck Kate! Don't forget to check in here every once and a while to let us know how you're doing! :)


----------



## DaisyBee

Omg Kate!!! Congrats!! I don't check this in a while and look what I miss! :happydance: Good luck for beta testing monday!

Future- thanks for stopping in my journal! Glad that you are getting some bding in. Must be frusterating with dh away so much. It's just another obstacle to overcome! Btw.. I realized I have some ovulation tests left... Would you want them? 

I've been super busy lately. Time is just flying by. I had a dr appt Monday and scheduled my Scan for Monday november 7th!!! That is so soon! Hoping to find out boy or girl! I am feeling the baby sometimes. Monday night I felt him/her lots. I'm not nervous about miscarrying anymore, now I'm worried more about my bp. I have borderline bp issues, not high enough for meds, but it was high enough to make the last half of megans pregnancy complicated. I quit working early, had tons of appts, nsts, fluid checks, etc. And was induced at 37 weeks as they thought she stopped growing based on an inaccurate scan ( because of the bp being hard on the placenta). So now I'm heading into that part of pregnancy, it's a whole other thing to worry about for me. One week at a time!

Hope everyone is doing well. My journal is in the pregnancy journals if you feel like dropping by and saying hi! Good luck and lots of baby dust to this group! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## kgriffin

thanks daisy, great to hear from you, i will have to stalk your journal very soon :)


----------



## MrsCD

Welcome jenny and jessica i havent been here long either and already most of the women here have made me feel welcome and comfortable :) hope you feel the same to soon :) xx


----------



## mirage25

Congrats ayclobes!! I'm so happy for u ladies! It gives us hope! I'm just anxiously awaiting my bday which is next wk wednesday which is also the day af is due to arrive so fx crossed that I get an awsome bday gift  guess the waiting continues!!

Welcome to all the new ladies!! Fx that we'll all get that bfp soon!!I'm 9 dpo not sure if anyone is around the same time.

MrsCD- is this one doctors office your dealing with?if so have u considered getting a second opinion? I know its frustrating not knowing whats going on so maybe a 2nd opinion would be benificial seeing as they may just go ahead and schedule an ultrasound once you tell them everything you've already done at the 1st facility.All of us in here know how difficult it can be not knowing what your body is doing. Its been 4 months since my mc and I think my body is just getting back on track atleast I hope it is!


----------



## MrsCD

Yesterday i did another pregnancy test and you can see a faint very faint line in the positive so i repeated another test today and nothing has showed up at all so im feeling really confused now :/ The husband keeps putting dampers on it and telling me that im making it all up in my head and making me feel stupid. I just wish doctors would do more to help. 

Mirage25 - Im not sure if i can or not as im now under army medical centre and i wouldnt know how to go about it?


----------



## kgriffin

thats so confusing MrsCD, when was af due?


----------



## Lily_Hope

jennyanne83 said:


> I'm CD1 today :sad1: & would really love a buddy to see the next month out with! Anyone around the same time as me? xxx

Welcome Jenny! I'm expecting AF either tmw or Tues so I'm not far behind you. Fingers crossed for you! Is this your first month back TTC?


----------



## Lily_Hope

JessicaP said:


> I love a buddy if thats ok?
> x

Hi Jessica! Welcome to this forum! :flower:
How long have you been TTC for? If you ever want to chat to someone you can always PM me.... :hugs:
I've been TTC for one year now and I've had two miscarriages (one of them was a suspected ectopic so had to have a surgery). We took 3 months off TTC after the surgery as I really wanted to take some time to heal physically and emotionally. This is now our 3 month of TTC and I really hope I get a BFP soon and the third time ends with a healthy baby. This journey really takes a lot of strength. Just got to stick with it though!


----------



## Lily_Hope

MrsCD said:


> Yesterday i did another pregnancy test and you can see a faint very faint line in the positive so i repeated another test today and nothing has showed up at all so im feeling really confused now :/ The husband keeps putting dampers on it and telling me that im making it all up in my head and making me feel stupid. I just wish doctors would do more to help.
> 
> Mirage25 - Im not sure if i can or not as im now under army medical centre and i wouldnt know how to go about it?

Hi MrsCD
You must be so confused babe - I feel for you! Will the nurses give you a blood test? It will just be good to get an answer - its the waiting that is always so horrible.
Hope you had a nice weekend and you were able to take your mind off it for a bit! :hugs:


----------



## Lily_Hope

mirage25 said:


> Congrats ayclobes!! I'm so happy for u ladies! It gives us hope! I'm just anxiously awaiting my bday which is next wk wednesday which is also the day af is due to arrive so fx crossed that I get an awsome bday gift  guess the waiting continues!!
> 
> I REALLY hope that you get that BFP for your birthday Mirage!!! :cake:


----------



## MrsCD

Kgriffin - af was due 10th of this month I will be 21 days late tomorrow.

lily_Hope - The nurses said they were going to but nothing has come of it. Its now getting frustrating iv got the symptoms there just no bfp to go with it. Im even now starting to break out in heat rashes and its been freezing! I had a friend stay over the weekend. Hope you had a good weekend too :)


----------



## mirage25

MrsCD I'm not sure about how you could go about seeking a 2nd opinion but I'm sure there has to be a way for you to do just that.I hope you get some answers!

Guess I'm out for this month. Af showed up 3 days early!! I don't know what is going on! Before the mc I was 28 days spot on since then its been out of wack and last month I thought I had finally got back on track and the witch shows up 3 days early! This sucks! As much as I don't want to use opks I feel as if I don't have a choice so I can know when and if I'm O'ing!1st af was showing up late now early! I'm so frustrated!

Hope everyone had a great wknd!


----------



## futurephotos

So glad for DH's cooperation this month- it even felt like a bit of a marathon to me- but we successfully BD on all the days I thought we should. Now to keep EVERYTHING crossed for a BFP. I think our chances should be good! I'm so relieved now that we're past this point- we've done everything we could. :)


----------



## mirage25

Hey ladies, I think I'm gonna try opks again and if I do i wanna use the digital kind because I just can't read the other ones that well, lol...Any of you ladies know where I can get some that aren't to pricey wheater its a store/ordering it online?


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi Mirage - how disappointing that AF showed up! OPKs might be a good idea if they offer you some clarity & reassurance. 

Future great news that you got all your BD in - woohoo!! Will keep my fingers crossed for you guys!


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi everyone
I am driving myself insane today. I think I got a very very very faint positive this morning when I tested. Going to wait till wed to test again. My periods are a little out of whack ATM but I think I am 13 or 14 dpo. I'm already worried that if it is faint positive then maybe that means my hcg levels aren't where they should be! I feel pregnant though!


----------



## kgriffin

lily, please know that the darkness of a hpt line does not indiciate "how pregnant" you are, different amount of dyes are i different tests, all of my tests have been very faint, it doesnt mean anything.

cant wait for you to test again, fx for you, thinking of you.

Kate


----------



## DaisyBee

Fx for you lily! Are you using ic tests? As those for me were very faint even a week after my first bfp. :hugs:


----------



## Lily_Hope

Thanks Daisy & Kate! I woke up this morning feeling like AF is on her way! If still no sign of AF tmw then I will test again. I used a clear blue test. 
Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Lily_Hope

Uuuggh! AF just showed up :( So sad & disappointed!


----------



## mirage25

:-( ugh sorry Lily how frustrating! Fx that, that bfp comes soon!


----------



## Lily_Hope

Unless I O early in this cycle I'm out for another month! I'm traveling for work from Cd 14 onwards and I've been O'ing around CD 18-20. 
I just want to cry! Sitting at my desk at work holding back the tears!


----------



## kgriffin

im so sorry af is here lilly, keep your head up, i know its super difficult. Thinking of you today.


----------



## futurephotos

aww lilly :( sorry about AF. Boo wicked witch!

Well I'm not sure how many DPO since I don't know which day I Oed on exactly, but I started feeling the dull cramps on the 25th (CD8)- I'm still feeling them and I'm on CD15 today. I'm hoping O occurred on CD11-12. I know it would be way too soon to tell anything yet, but I just feel weird. It will be hard not getting my hopes up this cycle again. The last times when I was pg the crampy feeling never really went away and it seems like that's what is going on now.


----------



## DaisyBee

:hugs: lily

Fx for you future!


----------



## MrsCD

Aw lily i know exactly how you feel, fx that you get your bfp soon! 

Got doctors appt tomo fx crossed they find out whats going on! Gotta take another urine and hopefully get some bloods taken aswell!!

I hope everyone is all good today!!


----------



## mirage25

:hugs: to u Lily...hope u feel better!!I know its frustrating.I just keep telling myself it'll happen soon enough!

Fx for u future!!keep us posted!!

Fx for you too MrsCD!Hoping they do the blood work this time!!


----------



## Lily_Hope

Happy Birthday Mirage!! :cake: Hope you have a lovely day & get spoilt :flower:


----------



## kgriffin

happy birthday mirage!
good luck tomorr mrs cd!


----------



## Lily_Hope

MrsCD said:


> Aw lily i know exactly how you feel, fx that you get your bfp soon!
> 
> Got doctors appt tomo fx crossed they find out whats going on! Gotta take another urine and hopefully get some bloods taken aswell!!
> 
> I hope everyone is all good today!!

Good luck at the Dr's MrsCD. Hope you get some answers! :hugs:


----------



## Lily_Hope

Future keep us posted!!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MrsCD

Finally feel like im being listened too YAY!!! Doctor took some blood and has sent off for me to have a scan date booked!! Now to sit patiently and wait for the scan date through the post! And another doctors appt next weds to discuss blood results!

Happy Birthday to you Mirage!!


----------



## Lily_Hope

MrsCD said:


> Finally feel like im being listened too YAY!!! Doctor took some blood and has sent off for me to have a scan date booked!! Now to sit patiently and wait for the scan date through the post! And another doctors appt next weds to discuss blood results
> 
> Great news MrsCD! Yay some progress!!! Very happy that you're going to get a scan.
> 
> I have managed to pull myself together after my very sad day yesterday. Us women are so good at getting on with it when we have to aren't we! I'm still really disappointed that we won't get a chance to try this month due to having to travel for work. Just hoping that 2012 is my year cause 2011 didn't turn out quite as expected! Such is life hey...


----------



## kgriffin

glad you are feeling a bit better today lily, we are all rooting for you

and im happy to hear the doc is taking you seriusly mrs.cd, let us know how the blood turns out! thinking of you


----------



## mirage25

YAY!! I'm so happy that you'll be getting annswers soon MrsCD!! Now we wait 

Thank you ladies I really appreciate the bday wishes!!


----------



## futurephotos

how's it going for everyone? 

I'm feeling really tired today, but I guess it's not too unusual- I always seem to have a 3:30 slump. I wish the rest of the day would go by quicker! I mean the part until I get to go home anyways... I don't want to do any more work right now.


----------



## kgriffin

i cant seem to get through my work day either future, im always tired, its frustrating, but the afternoon slump, i agree, it sucks. and its only 1 30 here for me. lol


----------



## futurephotos

Kate- I've been spending soooo much time on here the last couple of days! I'm in 2ww- so I'm feeling over-anxious. I don't have any attention span for anything that isn't baby related!


----------



## hopeful23456

sorry to hear that lily_hope - if it makes you feel any better i cry at my desk a few times/week. my coworkers are like family though, they understand

future- i hope those dull cramps are a good sign!

mrsCD - glad to hear they are doing a blood test! it's hard to go through every day not knowing what is going on.


----------



## kgriffin

oh future im totally with you, its so hard to focus, ever since my loss, its all ihave thought about, i was never overly ttc until the loss, then it overtook me in a way.


----------



## mrsmax

Just dropping in to see how everyone is. I have the nil attention span in the second part of the TWW too. 

Kate - hope the pregnancy is going well. We shall live vicarioulsy through you for a while until we catch up :)


----------



## kgriffin

looking forward to you ladies joining me, i dont even chat in first tri, or pregnancy after loss, im still in here! hard to leave you ladies!


----------



## futurephotos

I put in my first dose of progesterone for this cycle last night. The cramping has eased off some, but is still definetly there. I was wondering if any of you know anything that I could do/take to help thicken my uterine lining? I'm wondering if my difficulties are because there isn't enough there for a baby to implant into properly? My periods are very light.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: hello sorry about your losses ladies..

can I please join?

I am Angel 40.. and I have had 1 ectopic pregnancy in 2010 a m/c in May 2011 and another 10 days ago.. XX


----------



## kgriffin

welcome angel and i am so sorry to hear about your losses, the women in here are the best out there.


----------



## DaisyBee

Future... Are you on baby aspirin? I was on it during both miscarriages so not saying it is a magic cure.... But after miscarriage 2 they said to keep on taking it as all women that they refer for miscarriages are put on baby aspirin first thing. I'm still on it because my placenta was small with Megan and my possible iugr (growth restriction) with her. You could talk to your dr about it if you don't feel comfortable just trying without them saying.


----------



## MrsCD

Hiya thank you ladies for all the comments. Im just happy they feel as concerned as I do now :) I don't know what it is but I always find foreign doctors to be more professional and actually care about what's going on with you than the English doctors do? 

These last couple of days iv been thinking a lot about my miscarriage and why it happened or the reasons it did and the more I thought about it, I remembered I had pelvic inflammatory disease a couple of years ago and I looked it up on Google and found that it can cause scarring to the uterus and tubes and in severe cases damage your ovaries. Luckily I didn't have it severely but Im thinking it may have caused some scarring and caused the miscarriage, as on this page I had read said scarring can cause it. So Im worrying now that if I am pregnant again Im going to miscarry again :/ :( 

Hiya Angel welcome to the group and so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## kgriffin

mrs CD, do you have your results from your blood test yet? has anyone heard from brooke?


----------



## mirage25

Hello Angel, So sorry for your loss. You are more than welcome to join us!


----------



## MrsCD

kgriffin - not yet they told me it would be a week before they got the results in? :/ but think im going to ring up tomo and ask anyway?


----------



## kgriffin

mrs cd - def. ask tomorrow, it should take less than 24 hours for hcg, sounds like you are getting the run around.


----------



## hopeful23456

Future - I have heard pineapple can help thicken lining but haven't had to try it and don't know if it works.. Google and see

Hi daisy- have been on baby asp for months . 
looks like it helped you though. That's awesome

Mrs cd- they should have those results tomorrow. Wonder why it takes so long? You should ask then about scarring . If you do have some they can maybe try and correct with laparoscopy ? Not sure though

Kgriffin - how r u feeling?

Hope you r doing ok mirage

Angel - sorry for your losses and welcome!


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: thanks ladies.. XX


----------



## kgriffin

hey hopeful - i am feeling okay thanks, just totally exhausted and i have been having crazy vivid dreams for weeks now!


----------



## MrsCD

So I phoned the doctors today and yes my results are in BUT they haven't tested my hcg levels at all they have tested my blood count, liver, thyroid levels, and my fertility but because the doctor hasn't looked at them they couldn't tell me the results. So now iv gotta wait till next week and don't understand why the doctor wants me to have a ultrasound if he doesn't think im pregnant? And a thyroid problem is the only thing I can think of that would stop my af?


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks Daisy and Hopeful- I'll have to look into both of those.
Welcome Angel :)


----------



## hopeful23456

mrsCD - is there any way you could get a different Dr? If not (as it sounds like you are on a military base)? you should try and make a list of everything you want to ask them just so you don't forget, and then make them WRITE down all of the answers. My RE writes everything down for me as I need to re-read the notes. I used to not think too much about my appointments, now I come armed with a folder of things printed out and also have questions on paper. 

at one appt, I had the list of what blood tests Dr Beer's group does (for RPL - recurring preg loss) and my RE checked off the ones I had done and there was just a couple that they didn't do (that I didn't really need to have done) and she added to it the tests I have had done that aren't on the list. 

That was after my 4th m/c and was the first time I armed myself with info, printed out the result of every test I have had done, including all the blood draws (to see what hcg got up to and back down to during preg and m/cs, learn what my prog level was at the time, learned what my typically levels are CD3, etc). I have a HUGE folder of info. And I printed out any article on the internet I could find that I thought was similar to me so I could ask about any of those too.

I also went through every blood work result and compared it to the normal ranges. A couple of the results were borderline to the normal range, which I take into consideration although if the Dr reads it's "normal" it doesn't seem like it matter too much to them if it's "borderline normal." when in the end, if there is no explanation why you m/c, maybe that is something that should be noted because it's almost out of the normal range.

Make them list out a plan for you too. My RE had a plan that had 3 sections I think? immune issues was one section, uterine abnormalities was another, and bloodwork was another section (clotting issues, karyotypes, etc). I can't remember exactly as it's been since May, 2010 but she had details listed under the main categories and I was tested for every single one.


kgriffin - when is your u/s? i bet you are getting excited!


----------



## kgriffin

i dont have an appt for my ultrasound yet, just my first appt with my obgyn on oct 17, but i dont think she has an ultrasound in her office, hopefully i can get one soon afer, im anxious!!

mrs cd, your doctor sucks (sorry!) why wouldnt they check your hcg! That's insanity!


----------



## MrsCD

Thanks hopeful I will keep that in mind, iv been looking up alot on the internet. Im afraid to say, but the military doctors are alot better than the doctors we have on the NHS, but yes he sucks and im disappointed he didn't test my hcg levels


----------



## kgriffin

Mrs CD, have you done anymore hpts?


----------



## MrsCD

No not yet but I might do this weekend.


----------



## kgriffin

do one now!! im super curiuos!


----------



## Twinkle_star

Welcome Angel.

MrsD, hope you will get the answers that you are looking for very soon.

Kate, thanks for being here.

Mirage, hope all is ok?

and how is everyone today?

I am cd16 and the opk are getting darker so it looks like I could be Oing pretty soon :). All that said I am also very nervous about it all.


----------



## kgriffin

twinkle, glad your opks are getting darker, i never got really dark ones, so not to worry, GET BUSY LADY!


----------



## Twinkle_star

kgriffin said:


> twinkle, glad your opks are getting darker, i never got really dark ones, so not to worry, GET BUSY LADY!

lol, OPK is nearly as dark as the test line so I definitely going to be busy :sex: these next few days and more :)


----------



## MrsCD

I did another test, still a bfn :( starting to get on my nerves now just wish I knew what was going on. Patience is not my best quality lol.


----------



## kgriffin

sorry mrsCD, so confusing
anyone hear from brooke?


----------



## futurephotos

I'm on CD 21 today- I'm not sure exact Ov day, but I'm thinking I'm 10-11 DPO. I'm expecting AF on Friday or Sat. so- I'm going to try to hold out on testing until then! I've been feeling "pregnant" though - so I hope it isn't all in my head again!


----------



## kgriffin

future, i have a positive feeling for you this month! Excited to hear the results on Friday!!


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks Kate! Did you have any symptoms before your BFP?


----------



## kgriffin

hey future,
i had a metallic taste in my mouth, but i was in mexico and thought something just wasnt agreeing with me, i had slight nausea on the plane right home, but im pretty sure it was just the plane because i havent really had any since!


----------



## mirage25

Hi ladies! I hope all is well with every1. I'm not gonna use opks..lol..hubby says they make me crazy! I do think I'm O'ing earlier than usual though so looks like we're just gonna bd earlier and longer!We work opposite shifts so its kinda hard but we'll make it work!!

Fx crossed for all of u wonderful ladies!!And best wishes for a happy and healthy 40wks for u ladies


----------



## mrsmax

Good luck Future - I hope this is your month.


----------



## Twinkle_star

good luck future. sounds positive.

Mirage, all the best with the bding and you get your BFP this month!


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks ladies! I'm getting excited - only a few more days left until I test!


----------



## kgriffin

im anxiously waiting future!


----------



## MrsCD

Heya ladies how are you all this evening?

Doctors tomorrow, fx I finally get some answers!!!! Still haven't received a scan date either!! 29 days late today and still no af or bfp, but have been getting painful cramps in my legs so will see what comes?


----------



## futurephotos

Mrs CD- I hope that they're able to find out what is going on. Good Luck!


----------



## kgriffin

mrs cd, cant wait to hear what happens at the doc, good luck


----------



## Twinkle_star

good luck MrsCD!!

me too Future!!

hope we all get out BFP in 2011 :dust:


----------



## Lily_Hope

Good luck Future & MrsCD!!!


----------



## Twinkle_star

lily_hope, hope all is ok? :hugs:


----------



## MrsCD

Thank you ladies for the support :) Everything is fine with my bloods EXCEPT there has shown there is a abnormality with my fertility Hormones? Doctor said something to do with hormones in my womb or ovaries? So im now being referred to a Gynegolagist sorry dont know how to spell it? But he also specialises in fertility and the DH also now has to have a fertility check to. Im still waiting on scan date which the doctor wasn't pleased that I hadn't heard yet! The doctor still wants me to have a ultrasound scan cause I am now 4wks and 2 days late and we have been trying to conceive. So hopefully I get my scan date soon and get everything sorted :) 
Hope all you ladies are good today :)


----------



## futurephotos

So last night I felt strange- the best way I can describe it was that it was like being hung-over. I had a headache, was thirsty, nauseous, felt sore all over. I kept burping and really felt like something could come up- I had that pressure sensation in my chest and kinda felt like my throat would get blocked for a few minutes. My mouth was really watery. I didn't sleep very well last night- I got up twice to pee. This morning I was woken up by sharp stabbing pains in my uterus on the left side. Today so far I'm just feeling uncomfortable and yucky. This is more intense than when I was pg the last 2 times- so hoping it is a good sign that there's a baby in there again and that maybe it is developing correctly this time. If I am pg- I'm totally glad I feel like crap! If I'm not, then I'd really like to know what's going on- maybe I'm getting the flu? I don't think I'm getting sick because that wouldn't be accompanied by some of the other stuff I've already been feeling for the last week. Anyways- I think I can pass up testing tomorrow still- but probably won't be able to resist much longer than that! I think Friday will be test day for me!


----------



## hopeful23456

future - good luck! sounds like good signs.

mrscd- that is strange but at least you are getting some answers. i wonder if it could be a cyst or something that hasn't gone down yet? i don't know if that keeps AF away?


----------



## MrsCD

Hopeful - that's what im thinking as my mum suffers with polycystic ovaries and I tend to take after her? I dont think it does but it does cause severe painful afs which I used to suffer with mine as a young teenager. My mum told me that she was given some tablets to reduce the size of her cysts so it was easier for her to conceive, which keeps me optimistic cause she still managed to have 5 pregnancies 1 ectopic 1 miscarriage and me, my sister and brother. 

Future - FX you get the result your after :)


----------



## kgriffin

future, im feeling super hopeful for you, get here Friday!!!


----------



## futurephotos

Friday is seeming really far away!! I'm feeling so restless and antsy today- but at the same time also drained. I can't wait for the work day to be over so I can just be at home relaxing. I'll probably go to be early too.


----------



## kgriffin

what dpo future?


----------



## mrsmax

Future - those signs sounds awesome. Cant wait to check in tomorrow to see how your test goes. BFP methinks..... :dust: :dust


----------



## Lily_Hope

Twinkle_star said:


> lily_hope, hope all is ok? :hugs:

Hi Twinkle star! I'm doing ok...trying to stay focused on other things for the moment as DH and I have decided to stop TTC this year and start fresh next year. The TTC was starting to consume me & was really getting me down. Which I'm sure many of us here can relate to! Will keep checking in though to see how you're all going! Hoping you would have moved onto the expecting threads by the time I'm back actively TTC!

How are you going?


----------



## MrsCD

Lily_Hope - Now your putting TTC on hold, youl soon forget about babies and being pregnant that you may just fall pregnant. They usually say it happens when your relaxed and not thinking about it 24/7? 

Future - Fx you get that BFP tomorrow :)


----------



## Twinkle_star

Lily_Hope said:


> Twinkle_star said:
> 
> 
> lily_hope, hope all is ok? :hugs:
> 
> Hi Twinkle star! I'm doing ok...trying to stay focused on other things for the moment as DH and I have decided to stop TTC this year and start fresh next year. The TTC was starting to consume me & was really getting me down. Which I'm sure many of us here can relate to! Will keep checking in though to see how you're all going! Hoping you would have moved onto the expecting threads by the time I'm back actively TTC!
> 
> How are you going?Click to expand...

Hi Lily_hope, That sounds like a great plan especially with the festive season coming up, that will definitely put the body and mind in a different direction. Hope 2012 will be your BFP year!

I am doing ok as well, DH and I were all prepare to start again a few weeks back but a few days ago he said he didn't want to have another one which was blow right to my heart and plans! (It was in the midst of my most fertile period and we had only bd once) We haven't discussed it any further since, which I am hoping to do so this weekend. I am feeling ok now after a lot of tooing and throwing with myself. 

If DH has his way for now, I maybe joining you, as I believe I will turn him around in 2012! :)


----------



## Twinkle_star

fx for you future...exciting times 

MrsCD, sounds like you will get the answers very soon. 

:dust: for everyone!


----------



## futurephotos

I'm 14 DPO today. Fertility friend predicts AF's arrival tomorrow CD25. I usually average 26 day cycles- so I'm thinking Sat. is when to expect her. As of this morning all my symptoms have vanished- which is making me a little nervous. I was all geared up to test tomorrow, but I'm thinking now that maybe I should just wait to see if the witch shows her face. I'd hate to use a test and get a BFN only to have AF a couple hours after testing. I've already waited this long so now I'm thinking I should wait a few more days until either she comes or I'm actually late. As of right now I'm thinking Sunday would be good. Then DH will be home to see the result too.


----------



## kgriffin

future you are so strong!!

and lily - sounds like a great plan for ttc in the new year, although, i bet once you set your mind free a bit it will just happen :)


----------



## mrsmax

Future - I agree with Kate you are sooooo strong. I would have tested days ago!!

I have heard symptoms disapear right around when AF would show. Fxd :dust:

Cant wait to hear.


----------



## futurephotos

Mrsmax- well, then that's a good sign too! I've never heard that before!

On one of the other threads I follow - we all ovulated within a few days of each other and all have testing plans in the next few days- one girl just announced her BFP- she's 11DPO today! She too wrote that all her symptoms seemed gone too... we've had quite a few of the same symptoms... so... I'm really hoping I'll be lucky too!

This has made me feel anxious to test again. I've been holding my pee since 9:30- so in about 1/2 an hour it should be concentrated enough for me to try a test. I think I should just to get it out of the way. If it's a BFN I'll relax for the weekend and if AF doesn't come... then I'll test on Monday again. I guess the cost of the test isn't much in comparison to relieving my anxiousness!


----------



## kgriffin

Agreed future, i got my bfp around 11dpo too, i didnt really have much in the way of symptoms though, but im feelig really hopeful for you, bump buddies please :)


----------



## futurephotos

:bfp::bfp::bfp:

I'm both excited and scared- you ladies know how it is- I worry that I'll loose this one too- both times previously it was at 5 wks so I won't really celebrate until I make it past that milestone. Please pray for me that the third time will be the charm and we'll get to have our first healthy baby.
 



Attached Files:







110911-130pm.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kgriffin

Whatttttttttttttttttttttt woot wooot


----------



## MrsCD

Is that a bfp future?????


----------



## futurephotos

MrsCD- it sure is!! not as clear in the picture, but plain as can be in person :)


----------



## MrsCD

CONGRATULATIONS!!! FX everything goes well for you!! 

So have just realised my first day of my last af was 8 weeks ago, so I have now not had a af since September and still no BFP!! And the strange thing is iv been getting cramps and the breasts are sore as though I have my af which is very strange :/ I have also noticed that I have gained 3 pounds??? Wish I knew what was going on, Men have it so easy!!


----------



## MrsCD

CONGRATULATIONS!!! FX everything goes well for you!! 

So have just realised my first day of my last af was 8 weeks ago, so I have now not had a af since September and still no BFP!! And the strange thing is iv been getting cramps and the breasts are sore as though I have my af which is very strange :/ I have also noticed that I have gained 3 pounds??? Wish I knew what was going on, Men have it so easy!!


----------



## esv543

mrsCD, what cycle is this since your MC? i am on CD41, and just took a negative pregnancy test, wish my body was back to normal!!!


----------



## MrsCD

esv543 - Im not sure? I MC 12th June 2011, and didnt get a af till 10th of september 2011 which they told me was normal after a MC, I should of been due again for another af on 10th of October and nothing. We are now on 10th of November and still nothing and still negative hpt?


----------



## kgriffin

so confusing mrs cd, future im still over the mooon for you over here!


----------



## mirage25

OMG!!! Congrats Future!! Fx crossed and prayers for a happy healthy 40 wks!!! How exciting!!

Well looks like I'm out for next month!! I'm sure I've O'd or about to O and hubby and I have not been getting along at all this week, so of course no bd'ing for me. Its so frustrating but hey it happens.


----------



## futurephotos

Hope you gals won't mind if I keep lurking around here. The girls on this thread are the best! I'm not ready to leave you all yet- you've been my biggest support through all the bad stuff. I check this group literally like 10 times a day :)


----------



## kgriffin

me too, im not goign anywhere either, not until we all get a bfp and can change the name of our thread :)

sorry you're out mirage, we all have months like that, ttc is so stressful sometimes


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats future ! Did you do any stims or was it all natural?


----------



## ayclobes

Man..I have yet to get used to these pregnancy dreams! so weird & vivid. I had a dream, where i was at my appt..seen this doc who was gonna give me the u/s but when he seen i was on progesterone (he asked about the white crumbly stuff lmao), he said "you're not pregnant, progesterone is to not get pregnant" and I said "yes i am!" lol and he said how do you know..i said "i've had positive blood tests, good hcg numbers, positive urine tests at the clinic ect" and he said "oh". I was so mad in this dream, i woke up wondering if it really happened! my 1st appt is on wednesday! it cannot come fast enough!


----------



## hopeful23456

well i hope all this means we are all meant to get preg soon! you girls are good luck!


----------



## futurephotos

hopeful23456 said:


> Congrats future ! Did you do any stims or was it all natural?

Thanks! It was natural :) good timing for once!


----------



## MrsCD

Fx we do hopeful, Im feeling so broody and the DH saying things like he hopes I am makes me want it even more!!


----------



## hopeful23456

future - that is so awesome, i looked back at older posts and you were so worried about the timing and it all worked out!

mrscd - had to google broody to make sure i thought what it meant, lol. i always feel really broody around ovu time


----------



## hopeful23456

hey kgriffin- how are you doing? you must have an u/s next week already?


----------



## kgriffin

hey hopeful, im well thanks, my appt is thursday but i dont think ill get an ultrasound then, i would like to have one soon, im feeling not pregnant, so im nervous about a loss again. fx for everyone,


----------



## hopeful23456

i've read alot about symptoms going away and people being just fine and still pregnant ;) i understand the worrying though. if you are 6 weeks now they should do an u/s at 7 weeks. for me, they start them at 5.5 weeks (but i'm closely watched)


----------



## futurephotos

unless I'd start bleeding (like I did the other 2x) I won't be seen for my first appointment until 8 wks. That is forever away!!


----------



## hopeful23456

future - wow, that is a long time away. are you getting beta tested again before then?


----------



## Lily_Hope

Wow!!! Congratulations Future!!! Amazing amazing news! Wishing you the happiest & healthiest pregnancy. Yay!!!
Hopefully the rest of us will get our BFP soon too. :)


----------



## ayclobes

Future -- I did not realize you were/are from MN?! annnnd your bfp looks just like mine did! i was so nervous, mainly b/c i never made it past the 4/5wk mark..and here i am at 8w1d! and my appt is in 4days! my midwife gave me progesterone just in case, but doesnt think i need it!


----------



## kgriffin

ayclobes, wow 8 weeks already, thats so great


----------



## mrsmax

futurephotos said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I'm both excited and scared- you ladies know how it is- I worry that I'll loose this one too- both times previously it was at 5 wks so I won't really celebrate until I make it past that milestone. Please pray for me that the third time will be the charm and we'll get to have our first healthy baby.

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance:

So pleased for you hun. Totally understand about holding off for milestone - I will be the same when i get my next BFP. Please keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## futurephotos

ayclobes said:


> Future -- I did not realize you were/are from MN?! annnnd your bfp looks just like mine did! i was so nervous, mainly b/c i never made it past the 4/5wk mark..and here i am at 8w1d! and my appt is in 4days! my midwife gave me progesterone just in case, but doesnt think i need it!

Yep, I've always been in MN and still am :)
Congrats on making 8 weeks! I'm hoping I'll be able to get further along this time too. I'm already on progesterone because of the last 2 times. I do think I need it, so hopefully it will prevent a loss this time. I'm going to call the Dr. next week when I'm at 4wks and see if my dosage or frequency needs to change now that I am. I haven't had my HCG checked yet to see what the numbers are looking like. I don't think I will unless they recommend I do- otherwise it just could cause extra worry. I'm just hoping I won't bleed again any time soon!


----------



## ayclobes

futurephotos said:


> ayclobes said:
> 
> 
> Future -- I did not realize you were/are from MN?! annnnd your bfp looks just like mine did! i was so nervous, mainly b/c i never made it past the 4/5wk mark..and here i am at 8w1d! and my appt is in 4days! my midwife gave me progesterone just in case, but doesnt think i need it!
> 
> Yep, I've always been in MN and still am :)
> Congrats on making 8 weeks! I'm hoping I'll be able to get further along this time too. I'm already on progesterone because of the last 2 times. I do think I need it, so hopefully it will prevent a loss this time. I'm going to call the Dr. next week when I'm at 4wks and see if my dosage or frequency needs to change now that I am. I haven't had my HCG checked yet to see what the numbers are looking like. I don't think I will unless they recommend I do- otherwise it just could cause extra worry. I'm just hoping I won't bleed again any time soon!Click to expand...



Wow! I don't know why I didnt notice that before lol. I had my hcg levels checked at 15(hcg 260) and 17dpo(hcg 700). My midwife said she didnt think i need the progesterone, but she gave it to me anyways just as a precaution..I'm on the crinone, 90mg 1x a day. Where do you doctor? I used to doctor in Hutchinson...but my OB was just not keeping me in mind i guess. i got my pregnancy confirmed exactly 1 month ago today.. and she didnt even want to see me at all until i was 9wks..so i changed OB/midwife's and now doctor in Waconia by norwood/young america..and i love them there!


----------



## ayclobes

DH also isnt able to come to our first appt b/c of work..so my mom is coming up tuesday and staying over and coming to my appt! we should be getting an u/s and seeing the heartbeat! so excited! 3days!


----------



## futurephotos

Ayclobes-

I'm slightly familiar with norwood/young america- I used to have an aunt and uncle that had a sod farm near there. I'm originally from Bloomington- then I was in Mankato for school, now I'm about 45 min. south of there in Blue Earth right near the IA border. We have a hospital here and my Dr. is a general practitioner/ family Dr.- so she'll be able to be my child's Dr. too. If I end up having a struggle with this pg too- then I'd probably get referred to a fertility specialist.


----------



## kgriffin

fx ladies, i know i keep askingg, but no one has said anything. anyone heard from brooke?


----------



## DaisyBee

I've been praying for you future! I know it's a scary time..... One day at a time. And try to stay busy! It will make the time go faster!

I didn't have early beta work done with this pregnancy either. And Im glad I didn't. It was a huge worry with megans pregnancy. One dr thought my numbers were too low and thought I had a blighted ovum and since then I haven't liked the idea of early betas. So when the other drs didn't want me in til after 8 weeks this time, I agreed.


----------



## futurephotos

Kate- no I haven't heard from Brooke either. I hope she's doing ok- I've been thinking about her too.

Daisy- thanks for your prayers- it is greatly appreciated. I've been doing good with staying pretty calm so far and I feel like everything is going well, but it's so early still I'm very anxious to at least get to 5 wks. If nothing happens at that point I'll start feeling better. Of course I'll still worry until 2nd tri too- but for now all I can do is one day at a time!


----------



## kgriffin

hey future, you certainly are not far from 5 weeks now, thinking of you and praying for you! I have my doctors appointment on thursday, i am worried too, but all we can do is be positive until proven otherwise right? fx


----------



## ayclobes

ahhh! I can't believe tomorrow is my 1st appt! finally! i've been waiting 4 weeks for this appt!


----------



## kgriffin

excited for your acyclobes~~~~~~~ Cant wait to hear all about it


----------



## futurephotos

Ayclobes- That's awesome! It will be a relief for you I'm sure :)

I just called the clinic today and asked for my Dr. to call me so I can let her know the news and see if there is anything she wants me to do differently with my progesterone or if she'd want my HCG checked. So I'm waiting to see when she'll call back.


----------



## ayclobes

Thank youuu! My mom is driving over 2 hours tonight, just to come to the appt tomorrow b/c my husband can't get off work :(


----------



## kgriffin

my dh cant get off work either, and my family lives across the country so im going solo, wish dh could be there :(


----------



## kgriffin

let us know future


----------



## futurephotos

Well, I'm glad that I called!
I was/am currently taking 100mg progesterone suppository 2x/wk. She is going to switch me to taking the same dosage 2x/DAY. I didn't think it would change that much! I would have figured that instead of every 3-4 days maybe every other or daily, but twice per day seems almost extreme. I have to trust her opinion though and I'll do what she tells me if that means this time will work out. Also she said she'd want me to come in for my first u/s at 6 weeks- so I wont have to wait until 8! That makes me feel pretty good :) She said it was up to me to decide if I'd like to find out my HCG numbers this week- the lab has instructions to do it if I want to... so I'm still debating on that.
On the one hand if I got high numbers back I'm going to probably feel better, but on the other hand if the numbers are low- then it will only make me worry more. Part of me really wants to know and the other part is too scared to find out. What would you ladies do?


----------



## ayclobes

I know, when i got my hcg levels checked..i wanted to know. I was nervous they would be super low, but my 1st draw was 260 and the repeat one 48hours later was 700! and i was 4w1d and 4w3d for those.


----------



## futurephotos

I was thinking that maybe I'd wait until next Monday - I'll be 1 day short of 5 wks then. Maybe I should go on Friday at 4+3, and follow up on Mon though. Something to think about still. I wish I wasn't so hung up on what to do. It's hard not to think about since I've been feeling sorta sicky today.


----------



## kgriffin

i would want to know, but i wouldnt compare them to our numbers, just go based on if they are doubling, and please dont google hcg charts (like i did) its not worth your sanity.


----------



## futurephotos

The only thing I'd compare to is my other 2. The first time when I started bleeding at 5 wks I had HCG of 139 which after 2 days only went to 150.
The second time it was 29 and I wasn't tested again.
I probably should go do it this week. I think this time seems like it is going better, so I'd think the numbers would reflect that too.


----------



## DaisyBee

Good luck at your appt tomorrow ayclobes!

Hows things going Kate? Been praying for you too! Good luck on Thursday!


Future- if you want to get betas done I would wait til 5 weeks. It will feel better to see the numbers at that time since that's when you miscarried before. Your early ultrasound is what will be most reassuring. You should see a heartbeat. And that's a point you haven't been to with the other two. It will be Way better than betas.... Proof that baby is doing well. Only you can decide though. Will betas ease your mind or make you worry more?


----------



## Twinkle_star

Wow, congrats Future... take care and try to enjoy the journey! :)


----------



## kgriffin

Thank you Daisy! Im excited for my appointment, I mean, worried, but excited. Crossing my fingers and praying for good news!


----------



## futurephotos

Well I went in for the blood draw this morning and am still waiting to hear my results. I figure this way I'll have 4 days until doing it again Monday morning (at 5wks)- so by then it should have doubled for sure. It's still just a waiting game!


----------



## kgriffin

fx future, keep your head up. i think because you have had a fair amount of time since your mc, this baby is sure to stick :)


----------



## futurephotos

:headspin::yipee::loopy:

HCG is 1,700!!!! WAHOOOO!
Gosh I really think that this time could be it!
I've never been over 150 before when I was at 5wks.
I looked on a chart and this number falls in the 5wk range (I'm only 4+1 according to the dates) so it looks really good. 
I can actually be excited now!

:headspin::yipee::loopy:


----------



## hopeful23456

future - that is an awesome beta! congrats! mine haven't been that high (yet).


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats future!! :happydance: that is an awesome number! Mine with Megan at 4 weeks were 86! And 200's 2 days later. Maybe it's twins?! :baby::baby: :winkwink:


----------



## kgriffin

thats amazing future, so happy for you.


----------



## ayclobes

Well, im back from my appt. Not good. I had the u/s done..i was supposed to be 8w2d or 8w5d..baby measured 6w4d and no heartbeat. They told me to prepare for a m/c and called it a missed miscarriage..if i dont start bleeding/losing the baby in a couple weeks..i have to go in for a d&c. I can't believe this. Took us 2 years to get this baby and now it is gone.


----------



## hopeful23456

aclobes - i am teary for you right now - so sorry - i hate going through miscarriages. please let us know if there's anything we can do to help. big hugs.


----------



## kgriffin

i am so sorry acyclobes, thats a fear of mine as well, a fear of all of ours to go through again im sure. I am certianly thinking of you today.


----------



## futurephotos

:sadangel:
ayclobes- how devastating for you. I'm so sorry - my heart is with you and I'll be praying for you.
:cry:


----------



## ayclobes

Thanks ladies..I just am numb..i thought this would finally be it..but i guess something was not right with the baby. We seen the baby on the screen..not moving. I just cant believe this is happening..I've never made it past 4ish-5ish weeks before..and now this? its so hard..my mom called my boss..and she's aware and covering my shifts for the rest of the week ... no way i can work..


----------



## hopeful23456

Take all the time of you need. I go to a great re in edina- let me know if you want the name


----------



## ayclobes

hopeful23456 said:


> Take all the time of you need. I go to a great re in edina- let me know if you want the name

Thanks. I was seeing an RE in mpls, but i hated driving into the city. I was seeing a midwife in waconia..but I kinda wanna go in and talk to her as to what I should do/go from here. I kinda wanna see if theres something we can do to prevent this again. I can see an re through my midwife's office in waconia though..i just, i dont know if that will be possible or not..they'll recommend we wait a couple months


----------



## DaisyBee

I am so so sorry ayclobes. My prayers are with you during this difficult time. :hugs: Big big hugs.


----------



## hopeful23456

here's the website if u want to check them out. My re is Obgyn too. She did my septum removal surgery, all rpl tests and will hopefully deliver for me one day. It's a one stop shop which is nice. www.obgynmn.com. I see dr rice. They also have a maple grove location. I love it there, they are very understanding, knowledgeable and nice.


----------



## Twinkle_star

:hugs: ayclobes, so sorry to hear the news. Take care


----------



## Lily_Hope

Ayclobes I'm so so sorry for your loss! It's just heartbreaking :cry:. My thoughts are with you. I know at times like this that there isn't much anyone could say that would make you feel better and it really is just all too unfair. Just know that we're all here for support. :hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

Thank you. my mom believes that the baby was ok, and had a heartbeat until baby stopped growing at 6w4d due to baby not being healthy..and that makes a little bit easier..but its still rough.


----------



## kgriffin

hey e veryone, just got back from the docs, didnt get my ultrasound though, so im obviously still concerned as most of my symptoms have gone, although i dont always believe in pregnancy symtoms, or 2ww symptoms, i mean really, tired? who isnt!! so i have to wait until nov. 29th for my u/s, praying evrything is okay, but who knows. 

acyclobes, hope you are feeling okay today, we are all thinking of you


----------



## MrsCD

So sorry to hear of your ayclobes xx


----------



## futurephotos

Kate- why didn't they do an u/s? What else did the Dr. say?


----------



## hopeful23456

i'm wondering the same thing kate! did they at least test your hcg and prog levels?


----------



## ayclobes

Thanks ladies. I have an appt for a consult on Monday before I can get the d&c done..


----------



## kgriffin

the doc just did a pap and gave me loads more bloodwork, she gave me a req for an ultrasound but when i asked about one today she said :i dont think so: so i dont really now, the tests are for like HIV, Hep B, hep C, etc. I suppose ill get those done this weekend and wait 12 days to get my ultrasound.. ugh.


----------



## DaisyBee

Kate... I'm sorry you didn't get an ultrasound. How frustrating! What is your appt on the 29th supposed to be for?


----------



## mrsmax

Kate how annoying. After getting this far you just need to know everything now. Dont the dr's get it?! Good luck for when you do get the scan though :hugs:


----------



## Lily_Hope

ayclobes said:


> Thank you. my mom believes that the baby was ok, and had a heartbeat until baby stopped growing at 6w4d due to baby not being healthy..and that makes a little bit easier..but its still rough.

I'm glad you have your mum to comfort you. How is your DH taking it? Hope you're taking it easy and being kind to yourself. I've found that it takes time to heal emotionally. Sending you a huge hug and wish it had turned out differently for you. :hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

Thanks..its tough, but its gotten a littler easier


----------



## DaisyBee

:hugs: ayclobes


----------



## hopeful23456

Aclobes- the best way for me to get through the sadness was forums, time, and a plan. Hugs to you too


----------



## ayclobes

My nurse called..i wanted another u/s b/c i wanted to be sure my baby really wasnt there..and she said they wouldn't just give me another u/s just b/c i want one..unless i want to pay $300! I dont care if my ins. wont cover it..i want another one just to make sure..what if my baby's heart starts to beat? and i never would have really known if i just would have jumped to get the d&c.


----------



## hopeful23456

I think $300 is worth the peace of mind, otherwise you will always wonder


----------



## ayclobes

Ya I know..I just dont wanna do it..then somehow find out baby was alive


----------



## kgriffin

thats awful acyclobes, they should give you one. im so sorry

my nov. 29th appt is for my u/s, i got on a cancellation list though so hopefully they call me for something sooner, we'll see


----------



## DaisyBee

Can they refer you for a 2nd opinion? Would that be cover under your insurance? You might want to call your insurance and find out the policy as I am sure they are all different. I had to go in for a level 2 ultrasound at a different hospital on Tuesday and I called my insurance to see if it would be covered and sounds like it should be. Even though I already had a scan a week before, it didn't matter. I had many scans later pregnancy with Megan and they were all covered by insurance. 

Kate... Hopefully someone cancels! How far along would you be on the 29th?

Future... How are you doing?


----------



## ayclobes

Yeah I dunno, I am going to ask the dr who I will see on Monday though..


----------



## futurephotos

Daisy- I just got my 2nd blood draw today- first on Wed was 1,700- today is 4,369! I feel so relieved :) My u/s is scheduled for Dec. 9th!! Yay!


----------



## hopeful23456

futurephotos said:


> Daisy- I just got my 2nd blood draw today- first on Wed was 1,700- today is 4,369! I feel so relieved :) My u/s is scheduled for Dec. 9th!! Yay!

Wow. That is an awesome beta. I would say you are farther than 4 weeks though with that high beta? Either that or twins. They can typically see a sac when beta is over 1000. Are you 4 weeks from ovu? If so at the dr, they add 2 weeks onto that as they go by first day of last AF


----------



## Lily_Hope

futurephotos said:


> Daisy- I just got my 2nd blood draw today- first on Wed was 1,700- today is 4,369! I feel so relieved :) My u/s is scheduled for Dec. 9th!! Yay!

Very exciting Future and what a relief! So happy for you!


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Hopeful!
LMP was on October 18th- which puts me at CD32, (of typical 26 day cycle), and roughly 22DPO since I o'ed early this cycle. I looked at an HCG chart and was surprised to see that my numbers would indicate a 5-6 wk range. Wouldn't they have to be a LOT higher to indicate twins though? I'm hoping that it isn't something worse... like an ectopic. However- I'm feeling good so far, no sharp pains or bleeding. I guess I'll know more in a few weeks after the first u/s. I'll be a little nervous until then!

Thanks lily :)


----------



## kgriffin

wow future, very high betas, twins i would say!! 
hey daisy! someone cancelled, so my ultrasound is now on monday, i will be 8+1, but its a dating ultrasound, so my dates may be a bit off, im praying everything goes okay, lots of anxiety.


----------



## DaisyBee

Future- that is fantastic :happydance: and if you are maybe 22 dpo then you would be a few days ahead of where you think you are, right? As 14 dpo would be the average 4 week time. So you would be 5 weeks 1 day maybe?? Or am I thinking about it wrong?

Kate- yayay for a scan!!!! I know you will be super nervous. Try to stay busy all weekend and NOT think about it! That's so much better though! You won't have to wait and worry for the next few weeks! :thumbup: So looking forward to your update! I'm sure everything is going perfect! :hugs:


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Daisy-
I guess the way I'm thinking about it is from LMP. 28 days divided by 7 days per week = 4 weeks. I'm on the 32nd day/7 = 4.57 (obviously 35 days would be 5 weeks exactly). So I'm a few days short of 5 wks (which I will be Tuesday). I think my ticker is accurate- showing 4+3 today (Friday)- which would be 5wks on Tues too. 

Kate- I've been doing reading on twins- there doesn't seem to be any way for me to figure that out from the numbers alone. I'll just have to wait and see what the u/s turns up! I'm so excited to hear how your scan goes!!


----------



## DaisyBee

But if you ovulate early or late then it affects your dating. When the dr figured out my due date they wanted to make sure I had a 28 day cycle. If you ovulated early and have a 26 day cycle I think it will put you at least a few days ahead. If you typically would have a 30 day cycle you would be a few days behind. Lmp really only works for dates for those who have a 28 day cycle and ovulate on day 15. Not that a few days really matter in the scheme of things... But it may be a reason your betas are higher. :shrug: Either way it's exciting news!


----------



## Twinkle_star

ayclobes, if you got pictures onto CD at your u/s,you could get a second opinon from another dr or a less expensive option is to get your blood count done again if you had done them previously.  :hug: 

Kate: so excited for you, I am sure it will all go well.

Future: that is great news, It all sounds very reassuring so far!. Yes you are right there is no way of telling if you are having twins with blood test alone.


----------



## ayclobes

My consult for the d&c is Monday. I plan on telling the dr I want a 2nd u/s even if I have to pay for it myself.


----------



## futurephotos

Daisy - that makes sense. I suppose the Dr.'s have to use a guideline and so they date everyone (initially) from LMP. But I agree that it would be different for everyone based on when they O and how long their cycle is. I guess the first u/s is used mostly for dating purposes? Then that will overule the bloodwork anyways.

Acylobes- that sounds like a good idea to give you peace of mind first. I'd worry too that the Dr. could make a mistake or have a wrong diagnosis.


----------



## mrsmax

future - that is soooo positive hon. Woo-hooo to twins ;)


----------



## DaisyBee

Ayclobes- If it was me I would be getting a 2nd opinion as well. I would also be asking to get bloods done as well to see if they are going down or not. I would always wonder if I didn't really make 100% sure. Good luck with the dr :hugs:

Future- i think you should tell them when you go in that you have 26 day cycles but that you think you ovulate pretty early in your cycle so that if dates are off on your scan then they realize that's why. My first scan at 8+6 baby measured right on my dates, but I ovulate much later than you in my cycle. When did you say you have a scan?


----------



## ayclobes

Yeah, I'm gonna ask the dr about getting a 2nd u/s even if i have to pay it myself. As for the bloods, I will request to see if they're going down before i actually have the procedure done..since i had them checked 11/16..they should have gone down some come 11/21 is that right? 

What if my bloods shows it went up? that would be a toughy..no hb but levels kept going up..we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## kgriffin

not sure acyclobes, they might still be raising? i heard that can happen because your body is still trying to carry the pregnancy, i think getting a second ultrasound is the best bet, i would do the same, thinking of you


----------



## futurephotos

Daisy- the u/s is scheduled for Dec. 9th. - I'll be between 7-8wks.


----------



## kgriffin

future im so glad you have an ultrasound date~ wooo!!


----------



## ayclobes

I talked it over with my husband..and he does not want me to get another u/s mainly b/c its all out of pocket..our insurance will NOT pay for another u/s..So on with the d&c.


----------



## futurephotos

sorry acylobes :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

Aclobes- that's ok about no u/s and don't worry about it- it was really just for peace of mind. The sooner you can get through this all the sooner you will be on to a baby...I have been there many times and its soooo friken painful and hard. Huge hugs to you again.

Afm- you girls were good luck: 
Just heard my beta- never been this high so early-At 13 dpiui its 285 and prog is 207- (it was 65 after ovu) so I get to cut down to 1 supp every other day 
I'm so gassy I think I won't be able to breathe and up all night trying to burp and can't burp or eat. You know its all worth it though if it sticks. I just get paranoid i will literally blow up.
I found out today I can take gas x but it only helps a little. It's gas that is higher and won't come out in burps- anyone got advice? I just took some maalox but doesn't seem to help either. I googled it but haven't found anything good.


----------



## futurephotos

Hey Hopeful- I've got a question for you since you're on a progesterone suppository too- does it cause you any vaginal itchiness? Once I was switched from 2x/wk to 2x/day it seems like it has been irritating me a lot more.


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi future- not really but it did give me a urinary tract inf last spring. I can see how it would get itchy though. I was doing 50 mg twice/ day. A lot of girls think they get yeast inf from them but then it turns out it wasn't an infection at all


----------



## ayclobes

well, i had my consult today..im going with the d&c which will take place on wednesday. The hospital is calling me tomorrow to let me know when to be there and when is the last time I can eat


----------



## kgriffin

glad you have a date now acyclobes

does anyone know about measuring? im 8+1 but only measuring at 7+1. cause for concern?


----------



## DaisyBee

Kate- Are you 8+1 based on lmp or on ovulation dates? You weren't tracking ovulation right? How long are you cycles?

Ayclobes :hugs: good luck Wednesday. Then you can start to heal....


----------



## kgriffin

hey daisy - im tracking from lmp, not sure when i ovulated, but i dont think it would have been that late, otherwise my bfp would have been at like 4dpo my cycles average around 32 days


----------



## ayclobes

thanks, yes i just want to get it over with so i could get back into trying again, and hopefully getting a healthy baby.


----------



## DaisyBee

Kate... Even with 32 day cycle that is 4 days later then "normal" for drs dating. So with that I say that it makes sense you are measuring a bit behind. And depending on the tech they can have different results. Find my pregnancy journal for info on my last scan and how different the measurements were with scans only a week apart.


----------



## futurephotos

Kate- I'm sure it is fine. 

Ayclobes- good luck on Wed.- knowing that they can get everything out can be a comfort- so you wont have to worry about infection. It brings you closer to being able to try again. Still sorry for your loss though.

How are you doing Daisy?

Yesterday I didn't have much of an appetite- but it's not because I'm feeling sick. So I'm not really sure why I wasn't hungry.


----------



## kgriffin

future, i dont have an appetite really either, im not turned off by foods, but i never really "feel" like anything either


----------



## futurephotos

weird- I thought the baby would make me MORE hungry.


----------



## DaisyBee

I have spurts of being more hungry.... My ms was horrible during weeks 6-10 though and that curbed it for a while. Lol

I'm doing well, future, thanks! My chaos from last week is over with going to mayo for a level 2 scan. My baby has some cysts on her brain and i wanted a second opinion scan as they can be a marker for chromosome issues. Nothing other than the cysts found so all i can do is pray that baby is well. She is kicking me all the time now which is reassuring!

Future... Just realized you are past 5 weeks! :happydance:

Future and Kate.... Are you going to set up a pregnancy journal? So you can talk about pregnancy stuff outside of this forum with me? :winkwink:

Ayclobes - good luck tomorrow. Thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## futurephotos

Daisy- You and her are in my prayers for sure! 
Yup 5 wks today and no sign of blood (yet). I'm feeling pretty confident this time that if something is going to be wrong it won't be another early one like the others- which is progress. Of course hopefully nothing will be wrong at all. I just started a journal today- lol, funny you should ask! How do I link you to it or put it on here for you to find?


----------



## kgriffin

hey daisy, no pregnancy journal for me, the journals are frustrating to me, whenveer i want to read someones i have to read through pages of comments when i just want to read the original posters posts, i hope that makes sense. I am in a due date club sort of thread though

yay for making it to 5 weeks future!


----------



## DaisyBee

Future... I'm not sure about linking which is why mine isn't linked either. Lol. I'll hunt in the pregnancy journals for it and subscribe so then I won't lose it!


----------



## DaisyBee

Maybe we should make a pregnancy group for us ttc after buddy loss girls?


----------



## futurephotos

That's a good idea Daisy! There's you and me and kate... is there anyone else that I'm forgetting on this thread that has their BFP too? Do you know how we can make a closed group for just those of us that were ttc on this thread, then got our BFPs together?


----------



## DaisyBee

Mon-n-jon and .....Tx mom2be... Anyone else? I have no idea how to do a closed group. We will have to look into it.


----------



## ayclobes

Daisy - Thank you! Not sure if anyone believes in this or not..but my step mom is kinda psychic. She "tapps" for me at times. She was right on when i got pregnant in sept/found out in october..and she told me yesterday that i will get pregnant again in feb/march with a healthy baby, i guess we'll see if she's right again! hopefully! I'm just ready to get this surgery over and done with..i havent been intimate with my husband since 10/4..and its driving me crazy! it's even worse for him..and the doc said we cant even try until the 6wks are up..im not talking ttc..just being intimate..ugh lol. I feel ok..i will prob feel different come tomorrow after surgery though.


----------



## kgriffin

EMC028 (or something close to that) is pregnant from this thread too! 

Great idea Daisy


----------



## MrsCD

Heya ladies how are you all?

So my AF has finally appeared after 6 weeks being late well I think its my AF I hope its my AF. I tried phoning drs yesterday so I could speak to my nurse about it but as per usual got messed around. It probably is just my AF but cant help thinking how coincidental that last time when I was pregnant I miscarried at 6 weeks and now after being 6 weeks late Im bleeding? I guess Il just have to keep ringing the drs to get a appt instead!


----------



## kgriffin

sorry to hear mrsCD, i think its bizarre at 6 weeks too, hopefully you have some answers sooon


----------



## futurephotos

I haven't heard from those girls in a while! Hope they're doing ok! 



DaisyBee said:


> Mon-n-jon and .....Tx mom2be... Anyone else? I have no idea how to do a closed group. We will have to look into it.


----------



## MrsCD

Im happy that something is finally happening, just hope im defiantly not miscarrying.


----------



## futurephotos

Awesome- I didn't know she was! Where did all of them disappear to? I want updates! I can't believe there are so many of us :) yay!



kgriffin said:


> EMC028 (or something close to that) is pregnant from this thread too!
> 
> Great idea Daisy


----------



## futurephotos

MrsCD- I hope that you're able to get an answer it does seem odd that the timing of it is that way. I hope too that it is only AF!



MrsCD said:


> Heya ladies how are you all?
> 
> So my AF has finally appeared after 6 weeks being late well I think its my AF I hope its my AF. I tried phoning drs yesterday so I could speak to my nurse about it but as per usual got messed around. It probably is just my AF but cant help thinking how coincidental that last time when I was pregnant I miscarried at 6 weeks and now after being 6 weeks late Im bleeding? I guess Il just have to keep ringing the drs to get a appt instead!


----------



## kgriffin

everyone is around i think still, i see some posts in other sections. now we just need to find out where brooke is hiding


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi girls- if my 2nd beta goes good today you can add me to the list. Brooke hasnt even posted since oct I think? You can view her posts and just nothing new. Monnjon pops into an rpl forum I'm on every once in a while- she's doing really well- still on intralipids

Mrscd- glad to hear AF arrived as now you canove forward! Strange about the 6 weeks though


----------



## MrsCD

Well its annoyed me a little cause that means Im probably now going to be irregular which will make TTC alot harder and the DH goes to afghan next march so we only have till then to fall and at this rate I dont think its going to happen, I feel like saying sod it all and go back on the pill. Its getting me down and stressing me out, all my friends keep falling so easily and their not even in a proper or non existent relationship, and it just grinds me cause half of them didn't even plan it! Rant over lol


----------



## ayclobes

Just back from the surgery for the d&c..it went ok i guess. I have no pain, no cramps, no bleeding..but i guess im kinda waiting for them/it to start..


----------



## kgriffin

glad to hear it went okay, glad you have no pain, hopefully you dont get too much of that, thinking of you

kate


----------



## futurephotos

Hopeful- good luck with your betas today! Let us know! :)

MrsCD- even if your cycle is irregular would you really want to be on the pill again? If you still want a baby you could keep trying and hope for the best, but maybe not worry about the dates to much. Sort of a NTNP approach?

Ayclobes- glad to hear that the D&C went smoothly. I hope you'll continue feeling ok without too much pain.


----------



## DaisyBee

Ayclobes- I'm glad the medical part is done for you... Now you can heal emotionally and get yourself in a good place to ttc. :hugs: give yourself time to heal and cry and pamper yourself. A nice hot bath and a good book.

Hopeful - good luck with betas!

Mrscd - hopefully it's just af playing games with your head. :hugs: hang in there!


----------



## hopeful23456

Aclobes- glad the surgery is over now you take it easy and recover- I had a d&c and had some cramps the next day but nothing bad. 

Afm:

Ok beta is in and of course im still nervous. Hcg from 285 monday to 495 today so doubling time is 60 hours which is in normal range of doubling 48-72 hours.
Prog went from 207 Monday to 163 today so I'm going to do 1 supp/ day
She said the numbers are fine and I told her I was scared . She said it could be a vanishing twin or something too with that crazy prog number.

She suggested another beta on mon- I made the Appt for sat...Wish they had tests to take at home for beta numbers.


----------



## kgriffin

hey hopeful, your doubling time sounds good to me, fx!!


----------



## futurephotos

I'm a little worried- I just had blood when I wiped. I'm praying that this isn't an indication that this pregnancy will follow the path of the previous 2. I know that a little bit of bleeding is common, but for me it has never ended well. I hope everything will be ok this time and the LO will stay safe and sound in there until it is the right time to come out.


----------



## MrsCD

Future I would still go to hospital just for a peace of mind otherwise youl worry yourself. Also my aunty told me that going on the pill then coming off again increases fertility? But I dunno? Its really hard to not think about it. 

Thank you ladies just really fed up been trying a year nearly now and have had 1 miscarriage and no baby on the horizon its just getting me down.


----------



## MrsCD

Ayclobes - Im so sorry about your loss, us ladies are here if you need to get it all of your chest big hugs to you and hopefully youl beable to ttc again soon xx


----------



## kgriffin

keep your head up future, i think you will be fine but if you are worried, call up your doctor :)


----------



## ayclobes

thanks ladies. I'm considering asking dh if i can get a pedicure next week. I feel ok..i think i've grieved for the fact that i know and understand my baby was not healthy and that is the ultimate reason baby stopped growing. We are ok, we just want to get back to ttc as soon as we can, which will be jan/feb/march which is when the dr said it would be ok to start trying again..but they said we can attempt to bd/be intimate in 2weeks i think


----------



## hopeful23456

Aclobes- I think that psychic was right u will be bfp in not too long. My coworker sees psychics too and she asked them about me last aug after my 4th m/c. they said around oct/nov i would be preg again and here I am...

Future- is it bright red and a lot or more browner spotting? Please try not to worry

I hate wiping when bfp. Really stressful


----------



## Lily_Hope

Ayclobes I'm glad that the D&C is over for you. I hope that you can now heal. You're in my thoughts. :hugs:

MrsCD I think that getting your period is good news...I really hope that your cycle gets back on track for you fast. When my cycles were a bit out of whack I started taking Vitex to help balance my hormones - after a couple of months I went back to a 28 day cycle like clockwork.

Future - I hope its just a little bit of spotting and nothing serious. Thinking of you!

Hopeful good luck with the betas - that seems like a good increase though.

And hi to all the other girls!!! :hi:


----------



## ayclobes

Thanks, I'm hoping she's right..she hasnt really been wrong yet. I have vitex too..but im not sure if i'll even take it..because before i was pregnant my cycles were 26/27days..I think i'll just take my metformin after i get done taking the meds they prescribed for me yesterday--the antibiotic for sure.

after a d&c ... is it normal to have little tiny bits of tissue in the toilet..after using the bathroom?


----------



## hopeful23456

Aclobes- yeah it's normal to have some tissue and spotting.
I hope you and all the girls have a happy thanksgiving! 
And Aclobes- please try and rest- I didn't want to rest after mine but leaned it was what was best to do


----------



## MrsCD

My cycles are usually every 31/33 days but im thinking if I have this hormonal imbalance this may have caused my AF to be a bit abnormal. I'm just getting baby obsessed again which isn't good. This AF is a little unusual, when I first wake up I have a heavy flow then the rest of the day im really light as though im coming to an end of a AF. 
Ayclobes - Im glad your feeling a little more positive. I thought 6 weeks was a little long to wait my doctors told me after my miscarriage that once the bleeding had stopped we could be intimate again.


----------



## kgriffin

my MIL posted our pregnancy announcement on her facebook at 5 weeks, and i just found out yesteday, im almost 9 weeks. i could explode right now.


----------



## MrsCD

Thats brilliant Kate really happy for you :)


----------



## kgriffin

oh lol ,thanks but i meant im UNhappy about it. whwat if i miscarry again? i dont need the whole world knowing, its not her place to announce it without atlesat asking us first


----------



## MrsCD

I would have been upset aswell, you at least need to get to 12 weeks first and she should have asked. Before I miscarried my MIL upset me, she kept going round telling everyone she was going to be a nanny and couldn't wait and was leaving my little boy out (which isn't my DH's child) so I ended up snapping at my DH about it and told him it was out of order as my son sees her as his nanny. I think its cause they aren't our mothers they dont really know how we would feel or think I guess?


----------



## kgriffin

you are so right, my mother would never have done what my mil did, and i know she meant well, but i feel like, this is our first baby, let us share our news, and we have upset other relatives by them finding out via facbeook


----------



## Lucy529

ladies i am too in need of a buddy hopeful 23456 directed me to this site and reading some of the post i think that this is where i belong, i had a m/c last week which i ended up having to have surgery for bc it was an ectopic pregnancy. im still in shock since i had been told since i was 19 that i would not be able to conceive so easily and recently that i should look onto adoption bc of other health issues
so as some can imagine getting a bfp was a shock but then to have lost it am still dealing with although DH and i are ready to ttca, i just need to heal.
DH has been my rock through this hard time although i can talk to him about anything it is nice to be able to talk to women that have been through this and understand. although i know that i should wait awhile to try again i was wondering how soon can i am having my first post op appt. monday and i can talk to my OB about it then but it is killing me to know how long before i can try again


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi Lucy - welcome to this forum. :flower:
So sorry to hear about your loss - it is heartbreaking. :hugs:
How long had you been TTC before you got your BFP? Hopefully you are left with some reassurance that you can fall pregnant.
I too had surgery for ectopic, I felt a little differently though cause DH and I decided to listen to Dr's orders which was to wait for 3 months before trying again.
I hope that you're starting to heal and taking time for yourself. It's great that you DH is such an amazing support for you. Totally understand the chatting with women need too though!

The girls on here are great - we're all at different stages of our journey but we know the feeling of loss and what comes with TTC after a loss. :hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

I think i'll be going back to work today..the pain isnt terribly bad, but if i start to have pain at work, i'll have to take an ibuprofen--i cannot take the pain pills they gave me to take at work..beings its a generic form of vicodin..and i'd rather not take them to bein with. The cramps come and go..but sometimes they're bad..worse then i've had before. The doc says we can't start ttc until my 2nd cycle after the m/c..but my papers say nothing inside for 14 days..after the 14 days that means we can start to bd/be intimate? is that right? dh has been going crazy..lol


----------



## futurephotos

Welcome Lucy!

Kate- that sucks- I'd be upset too- I want to tell people myself when I'm ready to. I don't want other people to announce it for me. 

The spotting I had the last 2 days was very light. The first time I saw it Wed night- it was dark pink (but not bright red), then the next time a few hours later it was light brownish. On Thurs in the morning I had stringy like CM that had some dark brown in it. Then through the rest of the day it was more like a brown stain/ yellowish discharge. So far today no sign of anything- so I'm hoping that it's over with and I won't have any more bleeding again! I feel ok that nothing is wrong right now. If I still end up with more bleeding- then I'd have them check me again- but right now my plan is to wait out the weekend and take it as easy as possible. Thanks for your concern ladies! It's so scary because I'm still right near the point where the other 2 were lost - so in my previous experiences bleeding has never ended well.


----------



## mrsmax

Kate - I would be sooooo made at my MIL if she did that. I would have to say something. 

Future - I am glad the spotting doesnt appear to be sinister. Totally understand why it would freak you out. When I get my next BFP, I am sure I will worry about stuff like that too. Fix'd.


----------



## Lucy529

Lily_Hope said:


> Hi Lucy - welcome to this forum. :flower:
> So sorry to hear about your loss - it is heartbreaking. :hugs:
> How long had you been TTC before you got your BFP? Hopefully you are left with some reassurance that you can fall pregnant.
> I too had surgery for ectopic, I felt a little differently though cause DH and I decided to listen to Dr's orders which was to wait for 3 months before trying again.
> I hope that you're starting to heal and taking time for yourself. It's great that you DH is such an amazing support for you. Totally understand the chatting with women need too though!
> 
> The girls on here are great - we're all at different stages of our journey but we know the feeling of loss and what comes with TTC after a loss. :hugs:

well i was with my ex for 4 years and he just left one day the reason was because he wanted kids and i had not been able to give him any, he said his friends were making comments about me not being preg after 4 years together 
my DH and i have been married for a year and a half but and together a year before that so almost three years and we always said if it happened it happened but before the bfp we were told that i had a cyst in my left ovary which is the only ovary i have since the other one was removed when i was 19 we were told that it would have to be removed depending on how much damage it had done to the ovary that was when i began to bleed and thinking that it had burst i went to the dr and found my BFP then but two days later we were told i was having a m/c
i know what you mean about waiting the 3 months that is what we are trying to do as well i judt feel like its a long way away, i gues for me after years of believing that i could not get preg and then it happened am scared it won;t happen again .
the good thing is that i am healing thank God and after 4 long and i mean long weeks the bleeding has finally stopped i guess that before all this happened i always wanted to have a baby but i had convinced myself that it would not happen, to be honest i had already begun to look into adoptions and even talked to my bosses about it 
now that i know that i can get pregnant and from what my OB told me she fixed some things that were wrong in there giving me a better chance to be able not only to conceive but hopefully carry a baby to full term i don't want to waste any chance since i have been reading that you are more fertile after a m/c i hope that you understand where am comming from i know that i need to allow my body to heal but i just want the time to pass fast lol


----------



## ayclobes

I am kinda surprised that I haven't started bleeding yet..i thought i would b/c i was spotting a bit..but so far the spotting stopped. I have been having lots of pain today..so much that i ended up not going to work tonight. I have my post-op appt dec 7..so hopefully i have/get some good news. I only had a lil tissue that had passed yesterday..nothing since then. 

dh and i talked..and we both don't understand why this had to happen..our neice is due in feb (shes 20) and she has FAS (fetal alcohol syndrome) she is doing the same thing to her child she's pregnant with--she's been doing meth, drinking, smoking weed ect and it pisses me off! ppl like her do not deserve to be a parent, when there are ppl like my dh and i who've been ttc a baby for 2+ years..and when we finally get pregnant we are told our baby stopped growing and had/has no heartbeat.


----------



## Lucy529

ayclobes said:


> I am kinda surprised that I haven't started bleeding yet..i thought i would b/c i was spotting a bit..but so far the spotting stopped. I have been having lots of pain today..so much that i ended up not going to work tonight. I have my post-op appt dec 7..so hopefully i have/get some good news. I only had a lil tissue that had passed yesterday..nothing since then.
> 
> dh and i talked..and we both don't understand why this had to happen..our neice is due in feb (shes 20) and she has FAS (fetal alcohol syndrome) she is doing the same thing to her child she's pregnant with--she's been doing meth, drinking, smoking weed ect and it pisses me off! ppl like her do not deserve to be a parent, when there are ppl like my dh and i who've been ttc a baby for 2+ years..and when we finally get pregnant we are told our baby stopped growing and had/has no heartbeat.

ayclobes i am so sorry for your loss, i just went through a m/c myself and i totally understand what your saying it makes me so mad that women that take drugs or drink alcohol and smoke end up having healthy babies and then here we are having to deal with something so horrible, i have a cousin who had not one but 2 abortions bc she wanted them not for medical reasons her reason was bc she didn't want anything that connected her to her exs, then the witch went and had 2 more healthy kids 
it makes me so mad that she easily got preg and here i am wanting a baby so bad and when i finally get my BFP only to loose it so i feel your frustration


----------



## ayclobes

Lucy-yes, i completely understand..i just could not believe that this was happening to me..i had no signs something was wrong, they say if you have a missed m/c that your symptoms go away..but mine didnt. i just hope i fall pregnant with a healthy baby again soon. Since we cant start ttc again til january, im not going back on my diet til after christmas..maybe then if i get back on the right track it'll help me w/my pcos..but we'll see.


----------



## Lucy529

ayclobes said:


> Lucy-yes, i completely understand..i just could not believe that this was happening to me..i had no signs something was wrong, they say if you have a missed m/c that your symptoms go away..but mine didnt. i just hope i fall pregnant with a healthy baby again soon. Since we cant start ttc again til january, im not going back on my diet til after christmas..maybe then if i get back on the right track it'll help me w/my pcos..but we'll see.[/QUOTE/]
> 
> i was told that i should wait as well but i too have severe pcos and i feel that it's going to take me awhile to concceive so i was to start now. i too was on a diet and lost 25 pounds and now have my diabetes and high blood pressure is all under control so now i believe to have a better chance now when i had the surgery my OB told me that she had gone in and done some other things because of old scar tissue my uterus was stuck to ab wall luckily the baby had not grown much and all she had to do was make a small incision on my tube to remove the preg and then stitch me back together.
> i think that the only thing that is really a little worrisome is that i hope the incision heals soon it's kind of like a c-section incision but i think that am healing a whole better than i did when they removed my ovary that is why am not to scared to ttca so soon, but who know like they say God has a plan and between HIM and my body i will conceive hopefully when the time is right.
> sorry to ask if you don't want to answer that is fine but how severe is you pcos? are you insulin resistent or not? :hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

Im not sure how severe it is..right now I have no cysts on ither ovary, I do take metformin though..2x a day


----------



## MrsCD

Heya Lucy welcome :) 

So I had a 30 minute chat to one of the nurses so i could try and understand why they are sending me to speak to the infertility clinic and why im getting swabs done and its because they are ruling out what they can before they scan my ovaries or womb. Im thinking maybe iv got some cysts in one of those two areas and thats why iv got the hormonal imbalance. I have my appt 12/22/11 - 22/12/11 so i guess iv gotta keep patient till then


----------



## Lucy529

ayclobes said:


> Im not sure how severe it is..right now I have no cysts on ither ovary, I do take metformin though..2x a day

me too i also take two shots of insulin one in the morning with breakfast and one at night then two different kids of high blood pressure med and an other for diabetes as well so am like a medicine cabnet lol, but they put me on insulin and changed one of my high blood pressure meds in case i end up preg again bc the one that i was on can cause birth defects so am all set on the med front i have my post op apptmemt monday and i will know whether i can go back to exercise i feel a whole lot better so that i a good thing how are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

Oh, I'm only on the metformin..i dont need any insulin shots or other meds lol. I'm feeling ok..my post op appt is dec 7..but i have to make an appt with my midwife to go over things..and to see if she can get me another prescription for the metformin//test me again to see what form of pcos i have. At my u/s it showed NO cysts in my ovaries..so that's good!


----------



## Lucy529

ayclobes yes that is really good i had a huge tumor on my right ovary and it needed to be removed when i was 19 then i was told i would not be able to conceive and but i guess that with my problems being controled i could maybe you have a very mild case and that is really good metformin from what my ob told me is used to help conceive so am happy to be on it and it helps regullat my sugars as well so that a nice plus i guess


----------



## futurephotos

can everyone believe that this thread has had 22,000 views? wow!


----------



## hopeful23456

That is awesome- I hope a lot of girls are getting tips and encouragement even if they dont post. 
Where is mirage? I bet you can't believe how successful your first post turned out. And future- looks like you have been here too from the beginning- I'm guessing Kate has too? I wonder what ever happened to Brooke?

Lucy- welcome to this forum! 

future- you feeling ok now? I think that spotting was just normal

Kate- how have you been?

Aclobes- my d&c went like that where I thought I was fine to work again and then the cramps started- hopefully you are doing better today

Afm: I've been meaning to update

I'm pretty amazed right now- level from 497 on 15dpiui to 1500 yesterday,18 dpiui. Progesterone at 186
No more tests until u/s around dec 15th, do you think I should get more tests sooner? Another beta maybe?

Last aug was the highest my hcg ever was previously and was 1155 on 25 dpiui

Still will keep worrying....


----------



## Lucy529

hopeful i would just for peace of mind boy your numbers really jumped what are the chances of there being more than one baby? keep us updated


----------



## ayclobes

Lucy- yes, metformin is very helpful. I need to start taking it again, i havent taken it since i found out i m/c // had the d&c. 

Hopeful - your numbers look good! very promising, when i was at 17dpo they were only 700! I am also hopeful that the next baby we get pregnant with will be a healthy one..i believe it.

Afm - I started bleeding this morning, but i have a question..after you've bled after the m/c / d&c when should i expect my first af after the d&c? someone told me it was 4-8weeks? is this right?


----------



## Lucy529

i have a question that has nothing to do with what we are talking about and am sorry about it but i have been reading about people posting from their phones i would love to be able to do that but have no clue as to how can anyone help me with this thanks


----------



## ayclobes

Lucy - you just go on your internet/browser on your phone..go to the website..log in and find the forum..and post. Idk what kind of phone you have, but it works fine for my droid2global..i'm hoping my husband will give in and get me an iPhone for christmas


----------



## DaisyBee

Hopeful - your numbers are looking fantastic! You will be worried with or without another beta.... so whichever will help you through the next few weeks! :hugs:

Future... has the spotting stopped?

Kate - how are things going?

lucy - welcome :hugs:

ayclobes - hope you are doing well... been thinking about you.


----------



## futurephotos

Hopeful-
You're numbers look good! Try not to worry :)
Daisy-
I only spotted for 2 days day before Thanksgiving and on Thanksgiving day, but nothing since then. I was debating getting my numbers checked this week- but then decided that with my u/s next week that I can just wait until then. I'd only go in if I bleed again before then.


----------



## hopeful23456

lucy - if you phone can get to the internet you can just go to the website. i have the new iphone 4s and LOVE LOVE LOVE it. it's my first smartphone.

daisy - thank you! I don't think I'll do another beta but am calling today to make sure of when they want me to do the ultrasound as I think that nurse that said to come in at 7 weeks wasn't on the infertility side and maybe just thought i was a normal pregnant person. 

future - thanks! your ultrasound isn't far away! I think you are fine to wait and not get another beta

aclobes - my d & c was 11.5 years ago so I don't remember when AF came after it but probably within 4-8 weeks, no later than that at all. you will be more fertile after a m/c - they say for 3-4 months or so. so get ready to get preg again...;)


----------



## DaisyBee

Future.... Glad your spotting has stopped.


----------



## ayclobes

Hopeful - thanks! I've heard that too..i just hope it happens for me..all i want for christmas (probably won't happen by then..but..) is a healthy baby! hopefully i get it this year!


----------



## Lucy529

just had my post op appt. all she told me was that the preg was very early poss 2 weeks so really sperm had just meet the egg i guess, i was just told the same thing that i was told after surgery and i don't have to go to her anymore for now until i get preg again which hope happens soon, sometimes they make me feel like crap and she told me that i guess my organs were not in the right place and she had to fix all that, she told me that next time i get preg to go to a dr asap, which i thought she would see me again but i guess not so who knows what's next metimes they confuse me more than help


----------



## DaisyBee

I've made a pregnancy thread for those that want to talk over there as well....

It's in the pregnancy buddies area ( not group area) and is ttc after a loss: buddies now pregnant ( or something like that!)


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks Daisy! I'll look for it right now :)


----------



## futurephotos

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/811729-ttc-after-loss-buddys-now-pregnant.html


----------



## ayclobes

Lucy - hopefully you do get pregnant soon.

AFM - my post op is december 7..hopefully I hear good news. What happens at the post op? How long should I be bleeding after the d&c? Is it kinda like how long I normally bleed for af?


----------



## Lucy529

ayclobes thanks about the bleeding i guess each of us is different i only bleed for 5 more days after the surgery the first three days was heavy that it scared the crap put of me but the last two it was light and then it just stopped exactly 4 weeks after i had begun to bleed boy was i glad that it was over hope i never have to go through that again or anyone else for that matter from what i read some women bleed more some less so it just has to do with your body best of luck to ya hugs


----------



## ayclobes

Lucy - thanks! my bleeding started on late friday night//early saturday morning and its pretty much gone! When my af comes, i usually bleed for 4-5days. I just hope my af shows up in a couple more weeks so we can get back to ttc..does that sound bad?


----------



## MrsCD

Ayclobes - after my m/c I bleed for a week and it took 3 months for my af to return if thats any help?


----------



## Lucy529

ayclobes no that doesn't sound bad at all my DH and i have talked and decided that if it happens then it happens i know that it's ideal to wait the 3 months but there is nothing that says am going to be pregnant before then and to be honest i dont want to miss any apportunity to have a baby so i get were your comming from


----------



## ayclobes

Lucy, yeah for sure. I guess i was wrong, the bleeding stopped for like half a day and began again this morning..but it looked like a normal af for me? is that normal? I know my dh is bouncing off the walls waiting for the 2wks to be up..its been since 10/4 since we've bd and I didnt let him when i was pregnant b/c i was fearful of losing the baby..even though I lost anyways..so I understand where he's coming from. He's always telling me he'll be chasing me throughout the house lmao, sometimes i wonder what goes on in his head..but then i understand that its not going to be about bd'ing just to make a baby..which is what does not need to be in my head everytime we bd.


----------



## ayclobes

Annnnd, this is off topic, but i went to Bath and Body Works yesterday..i got 14 items for $82! I was excited b/c i got 6 handsoaps for 20$, 5 lotions for $33, and a xmas gift for my step mom--1 lotion, 1 shower gel and 1 body spray for $22! The hand soaps were buy1 holiday soap, get 1 free, then the reg. soaps were 4 for $15. The lotions were buy 3 get 2 free, and the gift i got for my step mom was buy 2 get 1 free! all in all a good buy! w/o the sales..it would have been 121$!


----------



## Lucy529

ayclobes lol about your DH chasing you around the house, don't even think about what goes on in ther heads it might scare you, i swear it seems that they anly one have one thing on their heads if he's anything like my DH but i did feel bad for my DH it was a whole month that we were unable to bd at all, tmi alert, now it seems like were newly wed's again but i have to say he was never a guy to go more than one day to go without unless af was around then he had no choice,

oh and about the shopping that was great your a little like me i have to share when i get a good bargain we live in a tourist location so i began to watch that show extreme couponing and i started to do that and man i have saved so much on groceries, it feels so good but am not as extreme as them i only get the sunday coupons and then see whats on sale at the grocery store but it makes a difference either way


----------



## ayclobes

lucy - i used to watch the coupon show too..but i stopped because its the same over and over lol..and i wanted to coupon like that too..but i don't have the time..but i still try. Sunday's paper for us, had P&G coupons in it! of all the ones in there..we clipped $54 out of it yesss!


----------



## Lucy529

ayclobes said:


> lucy - i used to watch the coupon show too..but i stopped because its the same over and over lol..and i wanted to coupon like that too..but i don't have the time..but i still try. Sunday's paper for us, had P&G coupons in it! of all the ones in there..we clipped $54 out of it yesss!

yeah same here i have a little coupon divider that is so full of coupons the last time i went shopping we saved over 60 dollars which was great i havent cut out this weeks yet since i have been a little busy the show i only watch it every now and then sometimes they do reruns and i don't like that hope the bleeding stops soon


----------



## ayclobes

the bleeding has a mind of its own..it comes and goes.


----------



## Lucy529

ayclobes said:


> the bleeding has a mind of its own..it comes and goes.

i know what you mean while i was bleeding it would be hardly anything some days and then sometimes it would be so heavy i worried :hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

its not like heavy at all whenever i do bleed. It's never enough to fill a pad though..so it just depends on how much i do in a day..otherwise if its not much..i wont have much for bleeding.


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi everyone!

How are you all going? Where are you all at in your cycles?

I'm CD 36 with no AF - my periods are out of whack at the moment & the chance of me being pregnant is like less than one percent seeing as I was away traveling during my fertile window. We decided to stop trying till next year too. I'm sure the witch will turn up by day 40.

Everyone started their Christmas shopping? Thinking of you girls & hope you're doing well!!


----------



## ayclobes

I'm still waiting for my post-op appt..its tomorrow. We did start christmas shopping..DH got me a kitchenaid stand mixer (been wanting one forever) annd he gave it to me the day we got it! he said i could just have it now and not wait til christmas. I have my step mom, lil sister, sister and my mom done. I just talked to my mom about this xmas issue last night..and for the past 2+ years, my dad always gets us something, but then makes these empty promises to get us more stuff at tax time..which never happens. Last year he was supposed to give dh and i each $75 and we didn't see that of course--he bought his step son, step daughter and wife all new laptops..and my sister and i(his only biological children) didn't get anything that expensive..it pisses my mom off so bad. So, if he asks, i'll say we couldnt afford it. My mom said that the thing i got my step mom i could just keep for myself or give it to my MIL.

We are also starting Dave Ramsey's TMMO https://www.daveramsey.com/new/baby-steps/ 
We already have step 1 basically done, dh has farm income so just waiting to sell his soybeans and we'll have close to 3k in our other acct. Then working on step 2. We should be pretty much debt free come march 2015, except for student loans and our house.


----------



## mummyb1

Hello everyone I am so sorry for all on here that are getting over a loss I to am looking for a ttc buddy to after a loss its been 17 days since I misscarried and I would also love to have a buddy :)


----------



## ayclobes

mummyb1 said:


> Hello everyone I am so sorry for all on here that are getting over a loss I to am looking for a ttc buddy to after a loss its been 17 days since I misscarried and I would also love to have a buddy :)

it's been almost 2wks since my d&c/miscarriage. We'll be ttc again as soon as the doc says its ok.


----------



## MrsCD

Heya Everyone been a bit quiet on here for a few days...

Lily_Hope - I haven't got a clue about mine as my cycle has gone all messed up because of my hormone imbalance. The DH and I have finished xmas shopping for now just the littlens bike to get and my pressies that the DH needs to get.

mummyb1 - Welcome and I'm really sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Lily_Hope

mummyb1 said:


> Hello everyone I am so sorry for all on here that are getting over a loss I to am looking for a ttc buddy to after a loss its been 17 days since I misscarried and I would also love to have a buddy :)

Hi mummyb1 :flower:
So sorry to hear of your loss - its just heartbreaking. How many weeks were you & was it your first pregnancy? Hope that you're doing small things to make yourself feel better & being kind to yourself. It really is such a hard time. :hugs:

It's nice to have the girls on this forum so you can get things off your chest & share your feelings. Most of us have suffered a loss & can sympathize with you.


----------



## Lucy529

hello ladies it has been a few days since i was on here have been having a bit of a rough time with my loss i thought that i was over the whole things and then i began to cry over any little thing and had trouble sleeping so my dr put me on sleeping pills and am to see a counselor tom to talk about my loss and help me move on, the thing is that i talked to DH and he telling me what he was feeling has made it all better, we are communicating alot more and i don't feel so alone still not so sure about whether i will see the couselor tom as i may have to work a little earlier than usual but will see what happens hope that you ladies are all doing ok 

to the new girls sorry for your loss as i know that its hard to let go


i dont know if you guys would know anything about temps but mine have been low for the last couple of weeks i asked my dr and she told me she checked my thyroid in nov and it was fine my temps have been 96 somethings in the mornings when i do them as am tracking but today they were down to 90 is that normal? my dr said she would check my thyroid again when am do for more blood work for diabetes but that they are fine that it was my body regulating itself after the preg any one know about this ? thanks


----------



## mummyb1

Lily_Hope said:


> mummyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone I am so sorry for all on here that are getting over a loss I to am looking for a ttc buddy to after a loss its been 17 days since I misscarried and I would also love to have a buddy :)
> 
> Hi mummyb1 :flower:
> So sorry to hear of your loss - its just heartbreaking. How many weeks were you & was it your first pregnancy? Hope that you're doing small things to make yourself feel better & being kind to yourself. It really is such a hard time. :hugs:
> 
> It's nice to have the girls on this forum so you can get things off your chest & share your feelings. Most of us have suffered a loss & can sympathize with you.Click to expand...

Lily_Hope thank you very much for the warm welcome I hope you are well, and I am also sorry to everyone here who has also suffered the heartbreak of a loss.

I was 5 weeks when when I mc and it was my first pregnancy I am doing little bits to make myself feel better and spending alot of time with OH, it is a very hard thing to have happen so I want to send you all big :hugs: 

I must say that after reading some of the posts on here I have felt better knowing that there are people that I can speak to who have experienced this horrid thing and just to have a normal conversation about it all and get some answers to questions/worries that I have about it all.

I want to thank you very much for your reply and your kind words :hugs:


----------



## Lily_Hope

I was 5 weeks too when I had my first miscarriage (in early Feb). Even being that early doesn't take away any of the pain. :cry: I had my second miscarriage (in April) at just past 7 weeks (they actually suspected an ectopic so had to have surgery). We then took 3 months off from trying. Can definitely say that this has been a sad year. I'm really hoping that 2012 has a healthy pregnancy and baby in store for us!

The only thing that my Dr said to me that offered me any kind of comfort after my first miscarriage was that at least now I know that I can get pregnant and my body is doing exactly what it needs to do to ensure a healthy baby. Not sure if you have thought of it like that but it helped me a little bit.

Do you and your DH plan on TTC next month or are you planning on taking a small break? Not sure if its a myth :shrug: but apparently you're more fertile after a miscarriage. I got pregnant after one cycle after my first miscarriage.

Make sure you keep taking your vitamins! :hugs:


----------



## Lily_Hope

ayclobes said:


> I'm still waiting for my post-op appt..its tomorrow. We did start christmas shopping..DH got me a kitchenaid stand mixer (been wanting one forever) annd he gave it to me the day we got it! he said i could just have it now and not wait til christmas. I have my step mom, lil sister, sister and my mom done. I just talked to my mom about this xmas issue last night..and for the past 2+ years, my dad always gets us something, but then makes these empty promises to get us more stuff at tax time..which never happens. Last year he was supposed to give dh and i each $75 and we didn't see that of course--he bought his step son, step daughter and wife all new laptops..and my sister and i(his only biological children) didn't get anything that expensive..it pisses my mom off so bad. So, if he asks, i'll say we couldnt afford it. My mom said that the thing i got my step mom i could just keep for myself or give it to my MIL.
> 
> Hope your post op appointment went well ayclobes!
> 
> I really want a kitchenaid too - I have heard they are fabulous. Lucky girl - bet you're whipping up some awesome things in the kitchen.
> 
> I'm about half way there with my Christmas shopping. DH and I threw a Christmas party at our place on the weekend with friends. We had about 35 people come, it was really fun!


----------



## Lily_Hope

Also has anyone heard from Mirage?


----------



## mummyb1

Lily_Hope said:


> I was 5 weeks too when I had my first miscarriage (in early Feb). Even being that early doesn't take away any of the pain. :cry: I had my second miscarriage (in April) at just past 7 weeks (they actually suspected an ectopic so had to have surgery). We then took 3 months off from trying. Can definitely say that this has been a sad year. I'm really hoping that 2012 has a healthy pregnancy and baby in store for us!
> 
> The only thing that my Dr said to me that offered me any kind of comfort after my first miscarriage was that at least now I know that I can get pregnant and my body is doing exactly what it needs to do to ensure a healthy baby. Not sure if you have thought of it like that but it helped me a little bit.
> 
> Do you and your DH plan on TTC next month or are you planning on taking a small break? Not sure if its a myth :shrug: but apparently you're more fertile after a miscarriage. I got pregnant after one cycle after my first miscarriage.
> 
> Make sure you keep taking your vitamins! :hugs:


I am very sorry to hear about both of your losses :hugs: I do agree with you there it doesn't make any of it easier at all the whole process is horrid experience and the thing that I have thought to myself is with that happeneing so early when/if please god that I get pregnant again I will be so worried incase it happens again.

It does sound like you have had a very though year your very brave and I admire women like you, I will hope so much that 2012 is the year for your healthy baby :) after everything you most deffinatly deserve it.

One of my family friends did say the same thing to me actually and at the time I didn't really listen but now I think to myself thats ture we know that we can get pregnant so that is a bit of hope that we can cling on to knowing that we can do it :)

We do plan on ttc next month we was going to take a little break but I also heard that after a miscarriage you are more fertile so we thought we would keep our fingerscrossed and give it a go.

Do you have any recommended vitamins to take at the moment I am taking evening primrose and b1 I was taking folic acid but replaced it with a multi vitamin that contained folic acid so didn't want to take to much just incase.

Thank you for everything :hugs:


----------



## mirage25

Hi ladies!! Sorry I've been mia, had A LOT going on.things are better now & we'll b back ttc in january! My cycles have been so out of wack lately!

How's every1 doing? Welcome 2 all the new ladies sorry 4 yo losses & I'm sure u've found a peace of mind & comfort here with these amazing ladies!

I hope every1 is great! How r all my expecting ladies?! Even though I haven't been on I thought of all u & said a special prayer 4 every1


----------



## ayclobes

I had my post op this morning -- the doc said i'll be ok to resume being intimate w/my husband today--my cervix looked ok and was healed. My doc said i could probably start ttc again up in january--given that my 1st period after the d&c was not wacky or anything--if it was/is then ttc is to start in feb since it'll be 2mo after the d&c technically. Does anyone believe in psychics? I got a conception reading done -- the woman who did mine said i'd get pregnant end of january/beginning of february and find out later in february--but we'll see what happens. This woman also said a female from my moms side referrenced the initals M and A--the only person i can think of with those initals is my grandma's mom whom is a Myrtle and my great uncle butch whom is Myron A. (he passed nov 2009, his wife passed nov 2011).


----------



## Lucy529

ayclobes that is good news hope that everything works out for you and that you get your bfp sooner than later


----------



## Lily_Hope

mirage25 said:


> Hi ladies!! Sorry I've been mia, had A LOT going on.things are better now & we'll b back ttc in january! My cycles have been so out of wack lately!
> 
> How's every1 doing? Welcome 2 all the new ladies sorry 4 yo losses & I'm sure u've found a peace of mind & comfort here with these amazing ladies!
> 
> I hope every1 is great! How r all my expecting ladies?! Even though I haven't been on I thought of all u & said a special prayer 4 every1

Great to hear from you Mirage! And I'm so glad to hear that you're doing well also. We missed you! 

Sounds like we'll be TTC buddies again in the new year! My cycle is totally out of whack too at the moment. I've started taking vitex again so I am hoping that that helps. 

The witch :witch: showed up today on day 38! So annoying. Hope my cycle gets back on track soon. 

Can not wait till Christmas :xmas8: I've decided to fly home next week for 4 days to see my family and I'm surprising them! Will be home in time to spend Christmas with my hubby. I'm trying really hard not to think about what would have been this Christmas. Just trying to stay focused on all of the positives.


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi mummy01
I take evening primrose and folic acid too. I also take vitex (a natural/herbal supplement) which helps balance hormones because I have irregular cycles. I also take something called mumOmega which my Dr put me on last time I was pregnant and she suggested I stay on it. 

Oh and I've decided to try something new and I've just ordered something called Fertility Plus for Women. I also bought the Fertility Plus for Men. I read about it in a book I have called 'The Natural Health Bible for Women'. I'm waiting for them to be delivered but I'm excited to get started on them. Want to get my body baby ready for 2012. 

Has anyone heard of these or tried them?


----------



## Lily_Hope

Ayclobes - glad your post op went well and I bet you (and DH) are happy you can be intimate again. I hope your cycles come back normal straight away. 

I think I do believe in psychics - I would be excited by that if I were you! 
My husband saw a tarot reader just before we got married and they said to him that we had to be careful of miscarriage (I didn't think much of it at the time but after my miscarriages I remembered my husband telling me about his predictions). But that we would have 2 children.

Lucy - how are you going?


----------



## Lily_Hope

MrsCD said:


> Heya Everyone been a bit quiet on here for a few days...
> 
> Lily_Hope - I haven't got a clue about mine as my cycle has gone all messed up because of my hormone imbalance. The DH and I have finished xmas shopping for now just the littlens bike to get and my pressies that the DH needs to get.
> 
> Hi MrsCD!I hope your cycle gets back on track too. Its so annoying not knowing. What I would give to have a 28 day cycle and ovulate on day 14 every month.


----------



## ayclobes

Lily hope - yes, i believe in them. I got my 2nd one back and she confirmed what the other one told me..but was more specific i guess? she said i could/would get pregnant now, but no later than february and i would have a little bump come feb. she said she seen a boy and he was being born at 39w5d via c-section..hmm. then she said that a conception of 2013 in december and a girl that would be born at 36w.

the other psychic said i'd have a further conception date of late 2014..hmm. we'll have to see.


----------



## futurephotos

Just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone - I hadn't checked in to see how you were all doing in a while. 

Ayclobes- glad that you can try again soon if you want to.

Lily- sorry about the long cycle- that would be frustrating! 

Lucy - good to hear that you and DH have talked about it- that's helpful.

Welcome to the new girls!! The ladies on this thread are great- you've found a good place :)


----------



## Lucy529

lily-hope am doing much better these past few days emotionally at least bc my body is all out of whack i thought that i would be lucky and it all would go back to normal but now i have no idea what is going on i'll tell you guys maybe someone on here can help me figure out what is happening 

first my temps are all over the place the dr told me that it was normal bc of the hormones going back to normal but they were not that high when they did the surgery not even to 300 
then about 3 days ago i began to feel nauseas its bad in the morning and evening during the day it comes and goes i have been using the ic opk two lines always show up but according to the thing they are negative bc the test never gets as dark as the control linei have taken some ic preg tests and they are neg as well so who knows what is going on my bbs began to get sore lastnight with some painful tingling i don't know what that was about and then today i had a little brown discharge and sorry tmi but i feel wet down there. have any of you guys gone through this? oh if that wasn't enough i have been wanting some freakin baked potaoes which i have indulged in (i know bad for my sugars but i can't help it)


----------



## Lily_Hope

Lucy529 said:


> lily-hope am doing much better these past few days emotionally at least bc my body is all out of whack i thought that i would be lucky and it all would go back to normal but now i have no idea what is going on i'll tell you guys maybe someone on here can help me figure out what is happening
> 
> first my temps are all over the place the dr told me that it was normal bc of the hormones going back to normal but they were not that high when they did the surgery not even to 300
> then about 3 days ago i began to feel nauseas its bad in the morning and evening during the day it comes and goes i have been using the ic opk two lines always show up but according to the thing they are negative bc the test never gets as dark as the control linei have taken some ic preg tests and they are neg as well so who knows what is going on my bbs began to get sore lastnight with some painful tingling i don't know what that was about and then today i had a little brown discharge and sorry tmi but i feel wet down there. have any of you guys gone through this? oh if that wasn't enough i have been wanting some freakin baked potaoes which i have indulged in (i know bad for my sugars but i can't help it)


Hi Lucy! Have you had a period since your ectopic? I don't know much about temps as I have never charted mine. The brown discharge sounds like it could be the start of a period. My boobs sometimes hurt before I get my period.

Did you end up seeing a counsellor?


----------



## Lily_Hope

I just got back from a friends baby shower and I attended one last weekend too. Last weekend I did come home and have a little cry and this weekend it was a little easier. I really enjoyed cuddling my friends babies too today! I was a little worried in the weeks leading up as I thought attending the baby showers would just make me feel upset. I can actually say that I am ok - I'm ready for the new year and I am so ready for my BFP!!!! Oooh I really hope its just around the corner!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Lily_Hope said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> lily-hope am doing much better these past few days emotionally at least bc my body is all out of whack i thought that i would be lucky and it all would go back to normal but now i have no idea what is going on i'll tell you guys maybe someone on here can help me figure out what is happening
> 
> first my temps are all over the place the dr told me that it was normal bc of the hormones going back to normal but they were not that high when they did the surgery not even to 300
> then about 3 days ago i began to feel nauseas its bad in the morning and evening during the day it comes and goes i have been using the ic opk two lines always show up but according to the thing they are negative bc the test never gets as dark as the control linei have taken some ic preg tests and they are neg as well so who knows what is going on my bbs began to get sore lastnight with some painful tingling i don't know what that was about and then today i had a little brown discharge and sorry tmi but i feel wet down there. have any of you guys gone through this? oh if that wasn't enough i have been wanting some freakin baked potaoes which i have indulged in (i know bad for my sugars but i can't help it)
> 
> 
> Hi Lucy! Have you had a period since your ectopic? I don't know much about temps as I have never charted mine. The brown discharge sounds like it could be the start of a period. My boobs sometimes hurt before I get my period.
> 
> Did you end up seeing a counsellor?Click to expand...

hey lily hope no i havent gotten my period yet but that discharge was only for that day and then it was gone (i have been checking ) but i have also been temping and using my cbfm and last night i got high fertility so hope that am going in the right direction, bbs have eased off a bit which am glad but the nausea is bothering me and that empty feeling in my tummy but well see what happens. i read that the sleeping pills i was using can cause side affects so i stopped taking them and besides they were not helping me much at all so i only tried them for two days so lets hope that is what causing all these symtoms
no i didn't get a chance to go to the couselor as i ended up having to go into work early but they told me i could reschedule if need be but to be honest i have been feeling so much better lately well except for the crazy symtoms so i'll see what happens it makes me happy to know that maybe doing something right:thumbup:


----------



## MrsCD

Lily_Hope said:


> MrsCD said:
> 
> 
> Heya Everyone been a bit quiet on here for a few days...
> 
> Lily_Hope - I haven't got a clue about mine as my cycle has gone all messed up because of my hormone imbalance. The DH and I have finished xmas shopping for now just the littlens bike to get and my pressies that the DH needs to get.
> 
> Hi MrsCD!I hope your cycle gets back on track too. Its so annoying not knowing. What I would give to have a 28 day cycle and ovulate on day 14 every month.
> 
> 
> I know I usually cycle every 31/33 days and I usually ovulate 2 weeks later, but since my mc my cycle has been out and I no longer know when I ovulate. Hopefully il get some answers this month as iv got my scans on the 21st and an appointment with the infertility on the 22ndClick to expand...


----------



## dodgercpkl

May I jump in? My miscarriage started Wednesday last week and I passed what I am pretty sure was the bulk of the sac/baby/tissue on Friday. I'm still bleeding at the moment, but we are ttc as soon as it's stopped.


----------



## Lucy529

dodgercpkl said:


> May I jump in? My miscarriage started Wednesday last week and I passed what I am pretty sure was the bulk of the sac/baby/tissue on Friday. I'm still bleeding at the moment, but we are ttc as soon as it's stopped.

so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Hayaddie

I need a TTC buddy too. I am new to this site and this is my first post. I had a MC on December 2nd and should be ovulating this week. I am soooo excited to be able to try again, yet very nervous! I too made the mistake of telling EVERYONE when I first found out I was pregnant, and I will try my little heart out to keep it a secret until at least 10 weeks this time! GOod luck to everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## charlene09

Hello

I have a 1 year old son , I got pregnant again In may 2011 but miscarried at around 4 weeks, I also got pregnant again in july but again miscarried, So I am now TTC again, would be lovely to have a christmas BFP :D


Good luck ladies


----------



## MrsCD

dodgercpkl said:


> May I jump in? My miscarriage started Wednesday last week and I passed what I am pretty sure was the bulk of the sac/baby/tissue on Friday. I'm still bleeding at the moment, but we are ttc as soon as it's stopped.

So sorry to hear of your loss, that must of been really hard and upsetting to see that. I know when I was still bleeding I couldn't stop crying every-time I went to the toilet, it didn't start getting easier till it stopped. I still have tearful moments now and its been 6 months since I miscarried I dont think I will fully ever get over losing my baby.


----------



## Lily_Hope

dodgercpkl said:


> May I jump in? My miscarriage started Wednesday last week and I passed what I am pretty sure was the bulk of the sac/baby/tissue on Friday. I'm still bleeding at the moment, but we are ttc as soon as it's stopped.

I'm so sorry for your loss. How many weeks were you? :hugs:


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hayaddie said:


> I need a TTC buddy too. I am new to this site and this is my first post. I had a MC on December 2nd and should be ovulating this week. I am soooo excited to be able to try again, yet very nervous! I too made the mistake of telling EVERYONE when I first found out I was pregnant, and I will try my little heart out to keep it a secret until at least 10 weeks this time! GOod luck to everyone! :thumbup:

So sorry for your loss. :hugs: Its a nice feeling when you can start trying again. Fingers crossed your get your BFP at Christmas.


----------



## dodgercpkl

MrsCD said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss, that must of been really hard and upsetting to see that. I know when I was still bleeding I couldn't stop crying every-time I went to the toilet, it didn't start getting easier till it stopped. I still have tearful moments now and its been 6 months since I miscarried I dont think I will fully ever get over losing my baby.

Thank you and :hugs: to you. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. 

I feel a bit like a horrible parent. I actually have been feeling ok yesterday and today. I feel hopeful for the future and can actually talk about what happened without bawling. I miss my baby so much, but I've put my focus on getting back to ttc and losing weight etc. I have waves of sadness/solemness and I probably always will. There will always be that part of me that's waiting to meet my LO. 

I don't know.... maybe it's because this all was so crazy from the start. I got my positive pregnancy test and then got a negative qualitative blood test and bawled. Then I kept getting positive tests and had them do another blood test quantitative this time and got the positive but it was only at 10 hCG. Then I got the results of the 2nd quant test and it was only 20 and I bawled again because the numbers suddenly made it feel like it was all wrong. When I started bleeding I bawled again and pretty much bawled for the next 3 days. 

Looking back, I knew when I saw that 2nd hCG number that I was losing the baby, I just tried really hard to convince myself that I wasn't. 

@Lily_Hope - Thank you. I was 5 weeks when the bleeding started. You are right. It's a nice feeling when you can start trying again. I think in some ways I felt a bit like I was less of a woman when I lost the baby and bd'ing with my hubby made me feel better about myself. Maybe that's just me being weird though. :blush:


----------



## DaisyBee

:hugs: to all the new girls. I'm so sorry for your losses. You've found a great place for support.


----------



## ayclobes

I just wish my body would hurry up and get back to normal..im so sick of waiting! To add to it, i think i've caught something..i had a horrible sore throat after work on sunday, and when i went into work yesterday, my boss seen me and told me to go home (knowing i had to work a 15hr shift) she covered both! i'm still not feeling too hot..sorethroat is still there..but I have been feeling a little stuffed up too..boooo!


----------



## MrsCD

dodgercpkl said:


> MrsCD said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear of your loss, that must of been really hard and upsetting to see that. I know when I was still bleeding I couldn't stop crying every-time I went to the toilet, it didn't start getting easier till it stopped. I still have tearful moments now and its been 6 months since I miscarried I dont think I will fully ever get over losing my baby.
> 
> Thank you and :hugs: to you. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.
> 
> I feel a bit like a horrible parent. I actually have been feeling ok yesterday and today. I feel hopeful for the future and can actually talk about what happened without bawling. I miss my baby so much, but I've put my focus on getting back to ttc and losing weight etc. I have waves of sadness/solemness and I probably always will. There will always be that part of me that's waiting to meet my LO.
> 
> I don't know.... maybe it's because this all was so crazy from the start. I got my positive pregnancy test and then got a negative qualitative blood test and bawled. Then I kept getting positive tests and had them do another blood test quantitative this time and got the positive but it was only at 10 hCG. Then I got the results of the 2nd quant test and it was only 20 and I bawled again because the numbers suddenly made it feel like it was all wrong. When I started bleeding I bawled again and pretty much bawled for the next 3 days.
> 
> Looking back, I knew when I saw that 2nd hCG number that I was losing the baby, I just tried really hard to convince myself that I wasn't.
> 
> @Lily_Hope - Thank you. I was 5 weeks when the bleeding started. You are right. It's a nice feeling when you can start trying again. I think in some ways I felt a bit like I was less of a woman when I lost the baby and bd'ing with my hubby made me feel better about myself. Maybe that's just me being weird though. :blush:Click to expand...

Your not a horrible parent at all its good you feel good cause now you can concentrate on ttc again and youl be relaxed. The little one you lost will always be in your heart :) I didnt have any of that so as far as I knew my baby was healthy and ok, but then after the mc I thought about it and it did take 4 weeks before I got a BFP so to me that told me something must have been wrong. It must have been so heartbreaking knowing you was going through all of that, I would have tried convincing myself otherwise aswell. Fingers crossed you get a BFP soon :)


----------



## ayclobes

hey ladies...gahhh! i just want everything back to normal so i can get back to ttc again ugh. on top of it, i caught something not sure what it is..but i have a kinda bad sore throat and im kinda stuffed up. It started sunday night, and i was supposed to work last night..but my boss seen me and sent me home after working for a couple hours..(i was supposed to work a 15hr shift) so here i am.


----------



## futurephotos

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing?

Lots of new people- welcome!


----------



## mrsmax

Future!!!! I love you scan :) How is it going? You must be sooooo happy. xx


----------



## Hayaddie

I am supposed to ovulating today or this weekend sometime and I am actually super nervous! I just M/C at the beginging of the month, I was only 4 weeks but it still totally shocked me. I dont think anyone can prepare for that. Anyways, wich me luck! :thumbup:


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Mrs Max!
Thank you- I am thrilled :) We're excited to tell our parents at Christmas.


----------



## MrsCD

Hayaddie said:


> I am supposed to ovulating today or this weekend sometime and I am actually super nervous! I just M/C at the beginging of the month, I was only 4 weeks but it still totally shocked me. I dont think anyone can prepare for that. Anyways, wich me luck! :thumbup:

Hayaddie - your right on that one and you never will be prepared no matter how many m/cs you have. Fingers crossed this months ovulation gives you that BFP in a couple months time :happydance:


----------



## MrsCD

Afm - Im looking forward to tuesday and finally getting my scans and finding out whats going on. Then a having xmas with the in - laws, cant wait!


----------



## ayclobes

*I'm not sure if i've posted about/my blog link on here or not..but feel free to check it out ladies --- *https://babybottlesandblush.blogspot.com *I've been blogging about everything and ttc at the same time. I just posted a blog entry today! 

I seen 1 of my midwifes last thursday -- she said to keep with the metformin b/c studies have been shown to indicate that metformin can help reduce the risk of miscarriages! and i should prob call 1 of my midwives' office to see what they said about where to go from here..may need to try some clomid/femara/injectibles and see if that will help get us a healthy bean..hopefully =)

I am hoping af will show in january..i'd love to start ttc again then! dh's birthday is 1/10 so im hoping im not fully bleeding on his day..
*


----------



## MrsCD

So today is the day I finally get my scans and find out what the hell is going on!!


----------



## ayclobes

*I have 2 midwives i have seen-- Jamie & Gina. Gina called yesterday, and told me she finally got ahold of Jamie. Jamie wants me to make an appt with her in reguards to when i'd want to start clomid--at first I wanted to wait til april to start the clomid..but now i kinda wanna start it probably in february, so that would be my 2nd cycle after d&c. Gina said we could ttc january if my af seems normal to me. Gina also said she wouldnt recommend taking the herbal supplements I asked about--Soy Isoflavones, Maca Root ect mainly b/c there have not been studies done on whether either of these help or not. I'm considering starting maca again, not sure when b/c i believe it helped get me pregnant last time..but we'll see. Gina also said that Jamie will have me be on clomid+metformin--i've never been on the clomid while taking metformin before..there have been studies done that has helped women with pcos who take the clomid+metformin and they get pregnant, and have a healthy baby. Plus, Jamie will be monitoring me...i've never been monitored while on clomid before..so here's to good results in the months to come!*


----------



## Lily_Hope

Just wanted to wish you all a very Happy Christmas!!! Hope you all have a wonderful day. I'm sure 2012 is going to be our year so I say bring it on!

Future - enjoy sharing your special news with your parents.

:xmas7::xmas9::xmas10::xmas12:


----------



## MrsCD

Merry christmas to all you ladies!!

I had my scans and they have fount that I have polycystic ovaries and that im not even ovulating :( and they arent going to do anything to help until other half gets bk from afghan in september :(


----------



## futurephotos

Hope everyone had a good Christmas! 

Lily- Thanks! It was fun :)

MrsCD- that's too bad, especially that they'll only look into it more when he's back. You'd think that they could do something sooner so that when he is back your body could be more regulated and ready to go again.


----------



## Lily_Hope

So sorry to hear thy MrsCD! Did they sy how they plan on helping you once DH is back. You must be so disappointed - I'm sorry! :hugs:

I'm not sure if I even ovulated this month. I'm CD 21 today and I used opk tests from CD 14-20 and no positive. Hmm! :shrug:

I had acupuncture last Thur & I have my 2nd appoint tmw. I'm hoping it helps regulate my periods & also conceive! Anyone heard any success stories from acupuncture when TTC?


----------



## ayclobes

*I am or was super confused..I think my body is back to normal, and I'm just waiting on af. We can ttc starting january if af shows that month..which I don't see why she wouldnt. Sat,Sun, & Mon I had lots of what looked like ewcm--it had the consistency and color. I was kinda shocked b/c I thought that I was due to O soon? and according to a chart i had/have if i would have gotten my cycle in december i would have o'd sometime in the last week and a half. Does that fit in with when i got the ewcm?

DH and I talked, and we've decided we'll ttc naturally until april, then if we're not pregnant then..then we'll talk to my midwife about starting clomid. June 2011(i was on it jan-march, then june 2011) was the last month we were on clomid, so it would be almost a year since being on it--and she'll be completely monitoring me throughout.

I got my claim papers back from ins. from my d&c/surgery..and if we wouldnt have had insurance..we would have had to pay close to 4k..I'm so thankful we have ins..b/c now we oue around 500$ not too shabby.*


----------



## Jennifer.

I would love a buddy!! I had a mmc November 17th and we will ttc this month before my husband deploys mid Jan..we'll see how that works


----------



## ayclobes

Jennifer. said:


> I would love a buddy!! I had a mmc November 17th and we will ttc this month before my husband deploys mid Jan..we'll see how that works

*We found out we had/have a mmc on nov 16! and had the surgery/d&c 11/23! we won't be ttc until jan/feb/march it just depends on if things are back to normal.*


----------



## MrsCD

futurephotos said:


> Hope everyone had a good Christmas!
> 
> Lily- Thanks! It was fun :)
> 
> MrsCD- that's too bad, especially that they'll only look into it more when he's back. You'd think that they could do something sooner so that when he is back your body could be more regulated and ready to go again.

Theyv told me they wont be doing anything else now till I have another AF then once Iv AF'D then they want to test my tubes and see if they are open. I wish they would do something more.


----------



## MrsCD

Lily_Hope said:


> So sorry to hear thy MrsCD! Did they sy how they plan on helping you once DH is back. You must be so disappointed - I'm sorry! :hugs:
> 
> I'm not sure if I even ovulated this month. I'm CD 21 today and I used opk tests from CD 14-20 and no positive. Hmm! :shrug:
> 
> I had acupuncture last Thur & I have my 2nd appoint tmw. I'm hoping it helps regulate my periods & also conceive! Anyone heard any success stories from acupuncture when TTC?

They said once hes back they are gonna start giving me some tablets to shrink the cysts that are around my ovaries and they should help me to start ovaluating. Now youd think theyd start me on them before he returns so i would be regulated and ready to be impregnanted lol

Lily_Hope have you had any thick stringy clear like discharge??


----------



## MrsCD

Jennifer. said:


> I would love a buddy!! I had a mmc November 17th and we will ttc this month before my husband deploys mid Jan..we'll see how that works

So sorry to hear of your lose Jennifer. And by the sounds of it your also on a limited time scale to ttc. Is your husband being deployed to afghan?


----------



## JellyBeann

I'd love a buddy...I had my first miscarriage back in July, and another in Late October/Early November...I'm currently having all the symptoms under the moon, but I'm still on uneven cycles, I go between a 23 and 33 day cycle! So I am a little confused as to when I'm ovulating. Going to take a test tomorrow morning anyway!


----------



## MrsCD

Jellybean- sorry to hear of your losses. And good luck fingers crossed you get a BFP!!

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## mirage25

Hi ladies how's every1?! Welcome 2 all the new ladies!! 

Well it's a new yr so we're back ttc..its been 6 months since the mc & my due date was the 25th of this month :-( & my bff is due any time now so I been a little emotional... But I'm happy with ttc again just hope it happens soon.

Fx 4 all of us that 2012 treats us good!


----------



## DaisyBee

Happy new year! May 2012 be a great year for all of us! :hugs:


----------



## ayclobes

I am almost certain that i got my 1st af after d&c on 12/30. it was much lighter than normal..but im certain it has to be my first af though. It it just like my normal af..except lighter bleeding...i put it on fertility friend and it put me at first cycle.


----------



## futurephotos

Happy New Year Everyone!! Fxed for many BFPS! Good luck :)


----------



## MrsCD

Heya Ladies how are you all??

Afm - This month isn't a good month for me as my little bubba in heaven would of been due this month :( And I dont know if its me or what but everyone seems to be pregnant all around me and its killing me knowing Im not gonna be next. That I have to wait till the consultant at the hospital gives the OK for my GP to start me on clomfene so I have any chance of conceiving. I hate my body so much right now!


----------



## ayclobes

I am so great today, got my +opk and here's the photo! It's from my baby-gaga profile page, hence the watermark.

https://i913.photobucket.com/albums/ac338/ashyy_bby/op2.jpg


----------



## futurephotos

Good luck ayclobes!

I haven't dropped in on all of you in a while... how is it going for everyone?


----------



## MrsCD

Is that an ovulation test ayclobes??


----------



## ayclobes

Yes, it is an ovulation test! I just took another opk--the cheapie on is +, but the digi i didnt get my surge, im thinking its b/c i got it yesterday! I'll post a picture!


----------



## Lily_Hope

mirage25 said:


> Hi ladies how's every1?! Welcome 2 all the new ladies!!
> 
> Well it's a new yr so we're back ttc..its been 6 months since the mc & my due date was the 25th of this month :-( & my bff is due any time now so I been a little emotional... But I'm happy with ttc again just hope it happens soon.
> 
> Fx 4 all of us that 2012 treats us good!

Hi Mirage! Happy New Year!
I'm coming up to 12 months since my first miscarriage :( And so many of my friends have had babies during this time. So happy for them but its hard not to feel sad for myself.

I'm CD8 so starting to get excited about trying this month!!! I'm feeling VERY positive!

I'm certain it will happen for us really soon. :hugs:


----------



## Lily_Hope

ayclobes said:


> Yes, it is an ovulation test! I just took another opk--the cheapie on is +, but the digi i didnt get my surge, im thinking its b/c i got it yesterday! I'll post a picture!

Exciting Ayclobes! Very exciting now get BD!!!:sex:


----------



## Lily_Hope

futurephotos said:


> Good luck ayclobes!
> 
> I haven't dropped in on all of you in a while... how is it going for everyone?

Hi Future!

How are you going? Have you got a bump yet?

I'm feeling much more positive about things and I really feel like my time is just around the corner. 

xxx


----------



## ayclobes

https://i913.photobucket.com/albums/ac338/ashyy_bby/americas%20next%20top%20mommy/opk2.jpgHere it is! ahhhh I <3 picnik!


----------



## Lily_Hope

MrsCD said:


> Heya Ladies how are you all??
> 
> Afm - This month isn't a good month for me as my little bubba in heaven would of been due this month :( And I dont know if its me or what but everyone seems to be pregnant all around me and its killing me knowing Im not gonna be next. That I have to wait till the consultant at the hospital gives the OK for my GP to start me on clomfene so I have any chance of conceiving. I hate my body so much right now!

Hi MrsCD
Sorry to hear that you're feeling so down. Try and stay positive - I know its hard. :hugs: Your time will definitely come - stay strong. xx


----------



## ayclobes

We bd'd last night..and im not sure if it will happen tonight as i have to work..and when i get home all dh wants to do is sleeeep..same for tomorrow..but i shouldnt O until saturday or sunday so we'll bd then too. If dh doesnt need to work saturday..then we'll bd friday night..ahhh. I sure hope this means a healthy bean is right around the corner!


----------



## futurephotos

Lily_Hope said:


> futurephotos said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ayclobes!
> 
> I haven't dropped in on all of you in a while... how is it going for everyone?
> 
> Hi Future!
> 
> How are you going? Have you got a bump yet?
> 
> I'm feeling much more positive about things and I really feel like my time is just around the corner.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Hi Lily! I'm glad that you're feeling positive- I think that really helps :)
No "real" bump yet, but I can kind of feel the top of my uterus sticking out just past the top of my pubic bone. It is noticeable to me, but I don't think to anyone else that they'd be able to tell yet.


----------



## christina1612

Hi all

Can I join this thread?

I found out i was four weeks pregnant on 25/11/11 after trying to conceive #1 after 2 months. Me and my OH were over the moon!!!

On 7/12/11 I started bleeding at work, I thought it was normal as I have heard lots of people bleed a little at first. When I got home it started to get a lot worse so I decided to go to A&E to find out what was going on.

After examinations the doctor told me that my cervix was slightly open (sorry for tmi) and that it was possible I was miscarrying. I was devastated but wanted to know for sure, so the doctor referred me to the EPU for a scan the next day.

Unfortunately the scan result showed that the baby had no heartbeat and had come away from the wall of the womb and was on it's way out. The doctor advised that, after blood tests showed my hormone levels were too low for it to continue, I should have an ERPC which she booked me in for the next day. All went well except I was devastated and took me a week to get my head straight.

We are now trying to conceive again, we started a week after the op, but AF arrived on Tuesday (30 or so days after). I have been trying to work out my cycle as a lot of others said to take a mc as a period and you can work out when you will ovulate.

I am hoping to try again this month, I have worked out that I should be fertile around the 20th Jan.

Anyone else in the same boat? I would love to speak to someone who is going through the same or similar scenario?

Sorry for the length of this post!!!

x


----------



## mirage25

Ladies what do u think? I just took this and I'm trying not to b 2 excited and wait till tomorrow so I can use fmu. I believe there is a line but I think since its not dark I'm a little skeptical!
 



Attached Files:







pgg.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ayclobes

Mirage - i see it! its light, but you can so see it..be excited! i am excited for you! 

AFM - i have a question about o'ing lol. I got my first LH surge with the CB digi on 1/11 and my cheapie opk was most deff positive on 1/12.. i took both of them just a couple minutes ago..and both negative..that means i have or will be o'ing soon? right? the only time we've bd'd was 1/11 annnnd i put one of those instead cup things in overnight..my odd's are good right? We had been planning on bd'ing tomorrow and sunday..but im gonna suck up it and tell dh i wana bd tonight..even though it'll be hell getting up at 5am for work at 6am..oh well. 

the photos: 
Taken 1/11/12 
https://i913.photobucket.com/albums/ac338/ashyy_bby/americas%20next%20top%20mommy/op2.jpg 

Taken 1/12/12https://i913.photobucket.com/albums/ac338/ashyy_bby/americas%20next%20top%20mommy/opk2.jpg


----------



## DaisyBee

Mirage!!!!!! Yay! definitely a bfp there! What brand is that?

Ayclobes... Good luck at catching the egg! I think you should bd tonight as well... More important than Sunday I think if it ends up being too much. Just go to bed early tonight!


----------



## mirage25

Thanks ladies!

Ayclobes I agree! Bd 2nite as well!!! Fingers crossed 4 u!

Daisybee that is the dollar tree brand..I've taken 3 more..lol..2morrow morning I'm gonna use a name brand 1...I've some how convinced myself that maybe all the test are tainted! Smh!


----------



## futurephotos

Congrats mirage!!


----------



## MrsCD

Mirage - that defiantly looks like a BFP to me!!

Ayclobes - I remember reading that sperm live up to 2-3 days in your womb but fresh ones are always a bonus so you better get busy :) 

Afm - The other night I was in horrendous pain in my lower abdomen on my right side (where my ovaries are) so I visited the nurse today to try and understand what's going on with my body since being diagnosed with PCOS. She told me the pain I had was one or more of the cysts swelling with blood and bursting which means Im ovulating!!!! So happy to hear that after being told Im not ovulating and that's why we are not conceiving. Fingers crossed after my next hospital consultation they will start me on clomid


----------



## MrsCD

christina1612 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can I join this thread?
> 
> I found out i was four weeks pregnant on 25/11/11 after trying to conceive #1 after 2 months. Me and my OH were over the moon!!!
> 
> On 7/12/11 I started bleeding at work, I thought it was normal as I have heard lots of people bleed a little at first. When I got home it started to get a lot worse so I decided to go to A&E to find out what was going on.
> 
> After examinations the doctor told me that my cervix was slightly open (sorry for tmi) and that it was possible I was miscarrying. I was devastated but wanted to know for sure, so the doctor referred me to the EPU for a scan the next day.
> 
> Unfortunately the scan result showed that the baby had no heartbeat and had come away from the wall of the womb and was on it's way out. The doctor advised that, after blood tests showed my hormone levels were too low for it to continue, I should have an ERPC which she booked me in for the next day. All went well except I was devastated and took me a week to get my head straight.
> 
> We are now trying to conceive again, we started a week after the op, but AF arrived on Tuesday (30 or so days after). I have been trying to work out my cycle as a lot of others said to take a mc as a period and you can work out when you will ovulate.
> 
> I am hoping to try again this month, I have worked out that I should be fertile around the 20th Jan.
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat? I would love to speak to someone who is going through the same or similar scenario?
> 
> Sorry for the length of this post!!!
> 
> x

Hiya Christina so sorry to hear of your loss, and ofcourse you are more than welcome to join this thread :) good luck with the baby making :)


----------



## ayclobes

Today was day 3 of +opks! I should o by the 16th I think. I have 3.5hrs of work left..and im exhausted. Sleep is in my future when I gert home..then back at work at 6a, then gym..then bding possibly before dh work xmas party!


----------



## mirage25

Hi Christina!! So sorry for your loss.Best of luck to you! When your trying to figure out o'ing after a mc I would add a few days before and after to the date you come up with. Me personally my cyle was 2-4 days early or late for 5 months after the mc, so i figured my o'ing was a little off.


----------



## MrsCD

Mirage has the line on the hpt got any darker??


----------



## mirage25

Yes it got darker & hubby went & bought a digital test! Lol! It was cute....


----------



## DaisyBee

Awww! We want pictures!!


----------



## Missy_wear

We have a lot in common . I had my first pregnancy /miscarry at 8 weeks 12-1-11We told every one to soon, as well this was very painful to have to tell everyone the bad news :( I had a pos ovulation test 1-13-12 so I'm either just now ovulating or just finished . Me an hubby have been having bad luck I worked all past 2 days now he's working :( so frustrated just want to be pregnant again . Im sorry for your loss, I know how you feel . The 2 week wait is miserable I have some hope for this month. I just want to be pregnant again but am worried about having another misc again . This time it will be a secret to friends and fam but mabe tell you guys :) Prayers for all ttc after loss is tough .


----------



## Missy_wear

mirage25 said:


> Its been about 11 days since the 1st day I began to miscarry. I'm hoping to O this wk:happydance: I got my FX!!! I would love a buddy! I know I'm going to be a worried wreck when I do get a sticky bean so having a buddy would help out alot! Seeing as this time around me and the DH don't plan on telling anyone because we told EVERYONE this last time around. This will be our 1st baby so considering the last turn out I won't tell anyone until I'm 12 wks or later!! You ladies on here will be the 1st ppl I tell as soon as it happens!!
> 
> LOTS OF BABY DUST TO ALL OF US!!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I understand the way it feels to have to tell sooo many people the bad news . I will also be keeping the next pregnancy a secret until I am 12 weeks at least !


----------



## MrsCD

Missy_wear said:


> We have a lot in common . I had my first pregnancy /miscarry at 8 weeks 12-1-11We told every one to soon, as well this was very painful to have to tell everyone the bad news :( I had a pos ovulation test 1-13-12 so I'm either just now ovulating or just finished . Me an hubby have been having bad luck I worked all past 2 days now he's working :( so frustrated just want to be pregnant again . Im sorry for your loss, I know how you feel . The 2 week wait is miserable I have some hope for this month. I just want to be pregnant again but am worried about having another misc again . This time it will be a secret to friends and fam but mabe tell you guys :) Prayers for all ttc after loss is tough .

Hiya Missy_wear sorry to hear of your loss :hugs2: and yes you are right it is really hard to conceive after mc. After my mc, I have recently fount out I have PCOS. Which the doctors have told me that iv obviously had it a while but the mc may have made it worse. And now I dont have a very good chance at conceiving naturally cause I no longer ovulate :( Keep thinking positive and you never know it may come when you least expect. I know easier said then done cause Im feeling just as frustrated as you are and it doesnt help when it seems like every other woman is getting pregnant but you. Fingers crossed for you \\:D/


----------



## MrsCD

mirage25 said:


> Yes it got darker & hubby went & bought a digital test! Lol! It was cute....

Yay CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance: Hope all goes well for you!!! Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## mirage25

Hi missy_wear! Sorry 4 ur loss. I know how u feel! Just want 2 get pg again fast as possible! It's a crazy feeling though u want it so bad but when u get it u try not 2 worry ur self 2 death!!! fingers crossed 4 u & good luck! I know it's damn near impossible but try not 2 stress it'll happen  

You ladies are the only ones I've told! We won't be telling family or friends until March when the doc gives us the ok!!

Daisy I was wondering how far along u were!! U don't have 2 much longer 2 go, yay! I'll post the pic when I get on the computer later :-D


----------



## Lily_Hope

Mirage!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am doing a happy dance for you here :happydance:

Oh you and hubby must be over the moon! So happy for you and I wish you a very healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Lily_Hope

MrsCD said:


> Mirage - that defiantly looks like a BFP to me!!
> 
> Ayclobes - I remember reading that sperm live up to 2-3 days in your womb but fresh ones are always a bonus so you better get busy :)
> 
> Afm - The other night I was in horrendous pain in my lower abdomen on my right side (where my ovaries are) so I visited the nurse today to try and understand what's going on with my body since being diagnosed with PCOS. She told me the pain I had was one or more of the cysts swelling with blood and bursting which means Im ovulating!!!! So happy to hear that after being told Im not ovulating and that's why we are not conceiving. Fingers crossed after my next hospital consultation they will start me on clomid

Great news that your ovulation Mrs CD! What a relief!


----------



## Lily_Hope

I'm CD 12 today and hubby is away at the moment but back tomorrow and then we're going on holidays for 4 nights! YAY!!! I've used a digi opk the last two days and no smiley face yet. Hope it shows up tomorrow. Really hoping that timing and everything else is on our side this month! I have my fingers and toes and anything else that will cross crossed! Really really really hope I get my BFP this month!!!


----------



## Lily_Hope

christina1612 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can I join this thread?
> 
> I found out i was four weeks pregnant on 25/11/11 after trying to conceive #1 after 2 months. Me and my OH were over the moon!!!
> 
> On 7/12/11 I started bleeding at work, I thought it was normal as I have heard lots of people bleed a little at first. When I got home it started to get a lot worse so I decided to go to A&E to find out what was going on.
> 
> After examinations the doctor told me that my cervix was slightly open (sorry for tmi) and that it was possible I was miscarrying. I was devastated but wanted to know for sure, so the doctor referred me to the EPU for a scan the next day.
> 
> Unfortunately the scan result showed that the baby had no heartbeat and had come away from the wall of the womb and was on it's way out. The doctor advised that, after blood tests showed my hormone levels were too low for it to continue, I should have an ERPC which she booked me in for the next day. All went well except I was devastated and took me a week to get my head straight.
> 
> We are now trying to conceive again, we started a week after the op, but AF arrived on Tuesday (30 or so days after). I have been trying to work out my cycle as a lot of others said to take a mc as a period and you can work out when you will ovulate.
> 
> I am hoping to try again this month, I have worked out that I should be fertile around the 20th Jan.
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat? I would love to speak to someone who is going through the same or similar scenario?
> 
> Sorry for the length of this post!!!
> 
> x

So sorry for your loss Christina! Its such a hard and sad thing to go through.
I remember that I ovulated about 2 weeks after my miscarriage. I actually got pregnant the month after my first miscarriage (but sadly miscarried again). Hope you get a BFP soon!


----------



## mirage25

Thanks You Lily_Hope!! Yes we are over the moon! Both staying positive & praying the next 8 wks fly by! Fingers crossed for u!!!


----------



## Twinkle_star

Happy New Year ladies!!! Congratulations Mirage, its been a while and the first thing I see is your post! So excited for you.... :hugs:

Hello newbies, hope all is well? The ladies here are so supportive. This year is going to be a good year and I hope we all get our BPF soon. :Dust:


----------



## ayclobes

I found out that i have tonsilitis/strep throat yesterday--lovely! i've lost 5lbs since monday..due to not eating...and only drinking apple juice. we did ttc this cycle, we bd'd on 1/11,1/14, & 1/15. ff put me to o on 1/13 which was cd12..we shall see.

a friend brought up the idea to get a build a bear..to symbolize our most recent loss..granted we had no idea what the baby was, i had a strong feeling baby was a boy. I kinda wanna get a boy themed bear, and get the birth certificate with his name on it..what do you guys think?


----------



## Lucy529

ayclobes that sounds like a great idea my hubby and i have been thinking of some way to remember our little one


----------



## mirage25

I think that is a great idea! We too have been thinking of something we could do. My due date would have been the 25th of this month, so I think we may do the same thing! Thanks ayclobes!!


----------



## MrsCD

That sounds really nice ayclobes :) I may just do the same


----------



## ayclobes

no problem ladies! i asked dh about it, and he picked out the bear. We would place it in the swing (we have like all the stuff we need for baby, except a crib, dresser, clothes and diapers/wipes)..so we have the swing set up..i told my mom i wanted dh to put it downstairs in our storage room..and she said "no, you need to leave it in the nursery" so there it has been. You can get a birth certificate for the bear..but my question is would i put the edd on it or the day of the loss? I was 9w3d when i had the d&c..granted baby stopped growing at 6w4d though..


----------



## DaisyBee

I think you should put whatever date seems right for you. For me my due dates are what stick in my mind ( aug 11 and dec 20) vs my miscarriage dates. I think it's a great idea btw :hugs:

Sorry you've been sick ayclobes. I've been really sick this week as well... It's no fun, hope you are feeling better soon! Sounds like you got your days covered this month, fx for you!


----------



## ayclobes

I think i'll put his due date..it only seems right. I refer to baby as him b/c i had a very strong feeling baby was a boy..so we named him Hudson James. If i get pregnant based off this cycle my edd is oct 5 and est. a girl..but im not saying i'll be pregnant b/c i got my +opks but it would be great if i was.

Build a bear is having a sale type thing..on the bake bears--2 for $35
donut(blue / holding a donut)

sugar cookie (pink/ holding cookie)
and cupcake https://www.babyandbump.com/data:image/png;base64,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(white w/confetti)


Snowflake(blue w/snowflakes all over)
https://www.babyandbump.com/data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAJYAAACWCAIAAACzY+a1AAAgAElEQVR4nOS9d1RUy5o+XHQ3QQSzGDAgiCIgKoqgiEoQRERyRnLOOeecc845NznnnIMoQVEU0/HoCR6PCnTvUN8fqPfOzD131vpm0Lm/+6z9B6u76d67nnqr3lwA/ihQIEQhhiEopFLgOgWuIxBBIAYxCPGvF4ZChApxBOIIQoUIDikQfsThOoQohDiKQQyhwA8YXIMQgTgGMRzHEBxScLiO43/3PSgGMRSiKERRCsQoEEMghkKMChEcYvDL9RfAqV8+gKMYgqJUBENwiEEUW8fh17cwHCIQUnGIfMcB/ArwA35zAxtUQYhDSMFwKv51wDdexP/TR7GND6MQrn9hH+IoBhEMhRCFEMUggkIMhziEKITI372IYl+/DYcQhziyCnEKhF9mBsQRiGH4+vpf3ieOQhz9cgN/f33j/sssgRD9ZzNh8/DjKIQQ+ypwyDrEqBti9w8+heMojqOQsgaRdQgRBKOuo8gXinGIUCCOfRlA9Ct/GyLx7ZWvkwNHEARiCEQxiGEQwSD1qxDi//V3/3YDf08hSsUQCoqjEMHQDWAY9mXu/FNh3jz8MAqpOLZOQb48OQohjkFIhXAVRzcGC4UQQ5E1CBGEuopQP0OUClEKxNchpEKIwG/CAH+D8DcI32PwI4pTMAwiVEj5vDHkXwQFxyg4RoE4BaJrX74fQhxC6leZ/msZhBBiGIbhX5cFHIc4BiH+7de/YkPE0R/A4Q+jkALh+sZooihO+QzhKgb/RODvX+SSCikU5PPntb/9Aw4hikB0DcINFjEMhxQUwvWPEF2F8BOEn6jwAwI/QPgJwlUIIUpF1lY/QYhBHIHYxspJhZAKcQqGr2P4OoKvUfA1BFLRf7qJ4TiOYV+4wVCIoX+jEMMh/uXCIYZDHN3MMfvH+LEUIhAiOLIKIRWF2GcI/4Tw3Sp8/hucW1mdWvptbOHtz5/huzX4CULKxvKIIiiyCuH6hiCiKIRUCKlwHYWfIfwE4UeIfYZrVPj55z+Qybln4/eX331AKBD+/ify5pdPHz7jEEIcx1GU+lUIP0H4EcIPf3Wf36jCvu3Wf7f3bbyFohsc/5iV9IdRuApxKkqBEIEYFcfhBwocmKc0TSE+RfOe+fedM8edMsZsk/ujG1aCqxZjmlYevKZsEIlB9NtaimJwHX7+BOELFDbPUV1TJhVtK029OqJzl71TW23DK1zj69MaZmtG31QNvSztXq7sf17a85I8+FPn7O+zL5GVP+Ava/AT/s8WUiqCfdNqv/G3TsH//ATXkb9ttBBCHN/YiL83fhiFCIQ4xCBEKGvUn9/idZ3vtGybBRXLrzi33/QfVo9fMM55rpv22KbsZ9nQEUm/Xpf4qrGnHz5BSN3YNXEKjmIIFTYOIdbBQ6fl0rkUi2Q8Ri0zl30rliPqlmI7fo1p/yWi+U1Q9dOAqieBVUtexQ8cMsd0Up7rJi/rJ8wbxE2Yxg64Zo2mtjxtmP38V/f5ZbHH4Ic/V9/98v7Nz789WX4xc2++t3/63v2nr39+v7qGohjEIP7/LoXo5w29kUqFOEQgXIVwHWIYpLyFGJx/ijlHj4mZdfBpd3Jr9W8RKeSw6TPMeeGQd986bcgiZ1E2eo7DolPY/5Fd1lRizcJPb6kQ/RNib9YhjKp4yqfRAi6EntOvNIgdD6t+nNr2LKX5SUrzcnTVw8jmldDqR2Gl84H58975j41THl0PmBQIuCccOHPOb4rbf/aw9+wulwkWr9ljwUvH/Bf1kh9HNr8deY39ASEKqRCufvj0lgr/fPUbOvXs48wb2D/3a+/o45aeufLOJ5kdr5JbBkoGn1QP/9y3+PtbDPkTfliHHymQ+kU7wikQfsLhRwz7DDEI1/77cfr/je8ghesQhxjyRU1B8Y8QUiEOUQifvcPD8iZP3EnafiOXWaaWSaaJ8VbjzrtNinHLuvH3bPOWjLOeCHv2Czh3Kcc9DCheTm9ZLu+cqu0Z/g2HbQtwm7DPLulMleAp+5xnIeRX8Q0rMdXz4eX3oqsehpUtelU89ih+6JI7b54yq5+0cDtqjsd14LBD/xH7HlaH/u2WvcCgDRh00Zv0bzMf3GkxuN99+IT7mKBjh3fBwsoq/AzhyOir0ZH39x69axp8XDv4rLp7sXfiWe/ki4q+lcTG5RTyo6ymp6m1D3Oan9QO/1LW+mjwwbvfKJBCWdvYFFGEsvHM2Dq6qVvkplOIwy+KPsQhhAiCf96w3ydewbDy+zpRo/zWXbs1WpnVuxlUeghybeBW+VW/Ba2EFwYZb1QSV6TDZtTjJpyLF8ILn+T2vg2rmfQombLOXr5k1XFcu1Q/66l/+auI+p8iap6EVzwIKZkJLpmNrHoWUv7MLGtBP31BOX7umv8Ev8/kKa/JnVZdtEaNBOPWLdb9BONecLeTpN/HoNNHVGomytWB20X0Kn2MN3v2y5Ll/NqDmx57VTwNrkNzq6fyG+crup+Ru5dahpcbBpZK+57k9KykV75Nq12JJN8PKFnwLXil6z3sEDtR0vfr3M8/fYYQhXDt0xdzFaVi/8zs/B9j0ynEIAVBMBTZUMSpKEQQCN/+AbP6flcNbBfz7L7sPX3AqG+rRgeTZiedYuMWuTp2/V5Jn8dnLUeOG3WI+45qR/aEk2cym187Z46bZsxcdu8+ol0j4T1tm/s8ru238Oql6Nql0LLZsLLZsPKFgNLH3sUrtpkPFeLmRUNnzvhMsdgMMVkOMdoM05h2AqNWYNQJzAaAbi9Q7aBR7iTdaQGi5UAwB1yMAgK5dIJkgkAeuBi6QyH+iFGFSOgT+4TRsLLH6c0vSrtetIy+ahl5Wj+4VNW/mNHyMoI8701+YFU0b5D9XNRjRNi+Q9avP6P7ae/Sx4/wqwqErKM49gndRBI3nUIUUnH4RW/DcAoC4W9rsG/qpXn8kEZI3yW7BiHXwSt+D844jLHebdwqUwCE0sHZmL1SJUxiBUzSRXzmTdoR3ZldKwHFEwbRg5dtO9h1a5Vi5oIb34WWzCWWzIZXzkaRF0LKHwSWLnoUPjJLn9OKuy8dNHrR//4xx6Fd1sNE0yFgMgxMh4BhL41JLzAdBPr9BK0+gkI7ECMD4SJwLg2ciACcHuBkADgeAjgjAXci6Ww64IrZL10j7j9tmPbUMXsxumqpuOtZXf+T5oGFuvax9KEXFulDatETEsFjwkGjp1y6WfSatig0HLlTeFE7s6L72ToGIf6Buv4LDhHKZo7wplOIfKMQwyFEKBA+eUvJrZ22iB+3z3mkEDQk7NJ53qb9om03991aBsFwwO5Nw+kNONzB6UD6aykHFAvVwkdDKp9pRDSoBA/IeE0YJT0Nb3kbWjkVXz6RXbXoX3IvpHLRu/ihQ+5D3YRZqZAJkeCp8/4TBx0mGI17iSYDwHQYGA0BwyGg00PU7QeKjeBGObhWCoQKAW8K4E/dIZbPIl3EdCyC7kgA8VggYA0B+6JIZ8vBuSLipUJWy8Gr/jMyPj3m8UP+hffSm5bqB57VtE97lE7z6+Wwy5fsu122S6mYWaWcRq4OSLbRXW2iv5gQWvzoE4Q4XEWx9zikrv9L74WrcA2FEENwiCIQIqs4HFv6NSy3T8WnUy10SClsXNilc9et1P0yWftEUwGrI9hhTHfABDCrggOGDEIRTBLpgladsp7D0sGD50yLPcuex7f8FFk1H9/wyKdwxj132r98ybfsiW32Q53EeanQmbNeoye8Jw95jdGbjQC9LhqjPhrDbqDTSXu3h6DSQVBoZ7xJJlzKA6dTwMk4wBWzQyRD0LRTLWrpinI3PUccOBy55WL2VvG8IzrNe9Tqt8hWA8WyU9at/GYlUk5kSccqjYB2z8xx76SuGxa5pBMmNEeswCEXGq5gWsEUGtECWtkacL0RnEtUcOuq6n+z/sU3u7n+702ncB1SUYjh6IZXG/nl81rbxHOPhFa10DHl0DGZoLGzVk2M4gmEC+HgkBs47EmzTRvQydDuuLOT2+KEYvYWsXRwNoJ0OemITpOUb2dY00IkeTS4YDykcsW3/hfTkkcO2ffNUmaVQkYk/cYFvMaPOg1tdxggWLUD03Gg10tj2A20G4FKDYN6G518G5Bqor+QScuXSsMRAw6FgEM+4Jj79qtR/Ga1V6KfsFqMgevlxFsF4uGDrk0/KYdPXDUf4nDoMy371bvmnU3uEo9ewUGFJBm3NsPQPiHFSNpDd2j3SgNaGbDNjMARAM4F0EmFgis54GL84ZupihYlE3MIgkLq+n/nhf2f4TvYhRBDN2J/VIhjr39ZS62ZNYnrt059oBI8xaPbxCiYwHDSnfaAAWCSA7uUwR713adN2K7YHBF2PCkRQctuA1g0xIxzgyoex9S/SG55HUl+7Fv4wL/0oV/JolPGhE7SE9noxfN+04dcx3fZT2y3nqLXGwSKLUCziUa7bYte3xatHpJsI92NarprJeBCBuDyB5z+BA4/5pMhYL87YPOnE848aTigUzSqlDDEdD1x++UCLd8H6Z2vCgfnM9un3XIXQqpfhNa8DK15qRXcwq0cwq8dw68dwyvrxifpxHRIDhBFCdvUtxxzZ+JPBmfS6M6WkPiSwJlQbu387K5Xq6s4RBB0MzfDzacQg1QKTkUgilAgjr37A81qXLBOHZPz6xBz6z2l37xHPBMcsSbu12K/6HjimhvvDc8Lcl6X1Xy5pBy3cutv47OUMM70KbwXUf00pGIpjLwUWfMstGbFv+qZQ+6CXuyIZNj9K0H3uD2nWOxGGUwHaA0HaPUHaXX6gXobUGkmKjXT3KoF14oJl3KIFzLAqVgCmx+JzR+w+oBDfuBQEOBLBRfzwfWKm8GddlUv9JMWzOJXout+K5t4Wzq0nN+xktj0Oq7+RWLT69iGlyEVSzpBDUckHAGn8rHrVvy3XHiv2uw/qQe2KYFtuuB4AOCJI5zNBdyx9JeTJbzGysbXP65t7CKbiO9B4YZfH0IM4tjSyq8JFZP2mVOKYYNiPsPnbPo41CqInNa7Txne1ku8qRd3Qz/smraPpHHAyZvmewR0ZKzSQ8ofZPW+iql96l8871eyGFrzIqTmpXPJilbynHjACI/3GIfzyF7L/i0G3QTtLqDRCbS7SQaDJNV2IFsHxEqBUCbgiwc8MQTOcHDEf8suV8YDPmCfFzgWRryYu1eunfZGHeBJv2xZ61v7c0L3+7Tu93n9b8pHnxR1Pc5t+Cmv7Xla45PEmsWI0tm42kehZQ9umicx82ntOq3OftnkrJTj8StW4IAyYFYBbE4EnlBwOo5wIXGreMF52xGblAf3Hv6Grq9tavxi8017CoZQNyJFlM8f/hgcX/BObjGJ61eMGBBwajukVbFdImELrw2vuKuqZYqsUbS8RbS0SYiMWRjvLStp89jIqvnQivtBpVNxdU8jap+H1r4KIL/wKF6yzH2skPRYIHB+j+PQVtNuoN4IlFsI6l1ArQMoNwG15i0KLUSJCiCQBk6FA/YAApsf4ZA32OfOwOy8Zb8vOOwPTsdsv11+ynzgnNUwh3aTWcxMYtvPiW1PExqX0prmywYWqvqeVHX9Utz+iNz3IrtxIanqXkThRHTFfd+sYT5Z912nNffx3z0hbskhbrWVVxcc0QbHLLee9d8ils4kkUkQLWBRb7tq3dA38w5CuA43kcTvLYX3H74Kyuq2TB7RjB246FC3VToBsFvSnjK+LO8raximYB6p4Zim6Zh10zBGyijOK3Mkre2Vf8GMX8F9n9xJv7LHHqVPLVMm9CO678aOi0fOH3W7TzTtAXfbgHwdkG/eqtm3Ra0DyFaBW6UM4uVEwQzAFQoOexBYXUkHXAgszjR7XWi2u5HYgugFElk1qi+4DdwOn7TIWnTLf5TZ8a58/JfM9kdJNU+Sqx6W9jyqG3nSNvmuZeKn9qlfKnuf5TQ/DC0cDy2aDi9bUHYq3M2vv/eC3nEJ65M37dnEbLdfMGfgsz0iEbnrTiqDeCK4lL5FoemiRVPf7J84hJ8300m6+RRScSoF/0bh9NyKb2qbWcKgffakUkgPu3oOOGq4lcdITCNQwSzCxD/X3L9U26lATCPaNrw9tXEltOR+ZOWTsNKnPnnTniWPHQqXzVMnbJKG7LLn7iQ+Peh2H2i0AI02oNhMo9S2Xb17m1wDrWg+7fUswtk4cDIEsDqDvZakvdbEPXZgtxPY7wUOBwKOYOKVlDNO/Vp5L61LHoc1LCc2LmY0P64YfloxtFLW/T6N/CK/dalicL556lnL5Jva0VdVQ69SGx6GlMz45s+4ZM54Fi4eEXfdddHkyDWLk1J2ZxV8OKU9mQXsDkuHAQGPbTcTGO6UAOnyg/IZ+Y1zFCqK/EsbFRD9D1K4QaF54pBdfLteWKewWfkuYW92UTc1mzTb0HLPjDb3hDoVqxRly+yI4rmUxqWQ0vG4msd+ufOeuTMW6bPG6fMu+QvhFYv+pQ+lo+4zmw2AO40ktS6g1AbuNGyRq2MUKySejWY4HQaOuoNDTmC3CdiuR9ptAvZYg/3uBPZwBq5ocCwY8ESw3m2QjX2knz4XQF6KqJhNrnpY0rtYP7VSP/5HbtNPpT3PK4eekEdWslsf5HU9zu95HlP3yLd4zi59yiB21DJ9XsSqgFXc9bCI1Ukx2wvyvmfkAxnOW9BdcgBn7Q6rZh4xbgEyxQcUU7OrJzHsn6bm/I/xPRZSfCO9DKVCHFt48nNARqdRTK9taKVJWOsdlwYhnWwJ3RS70Lro0vGAvH6n2CIpXX+HiOZ48lx01VhW92Jq6+OwskWvggf6CZN6KXMhda/yut6EVz4SDxgiajcTZZsZ1Lpp5FuAZAVBopgokASOehH2OYH9NmCfJdipS9x2l363MYHFFhzyY+BOpj8eRjgVA86n7FdrFPaalgmacCt+GlK1XNj8R/nAU/LYXMXgck7zEnn0p6qRV/kdK9FVYyktC0Flk16F0zYZEybJU6bpC5Lu7bL+7Wwyfuxizrxijhdue/ErhWwXsWe45rpTIpBFNm6natFWjeo7wcM9995BHH7L29gMbDqF1I0UQAxCBMEhdeWXDzH5PZ6JAw4pzXfDum64dgua1ty0K/LO6Mysn43K6zNNbFfwzPcuHgutnIkgT+X3Lud0PgzJ7zZJHNfNXLQrfxpZNZFcNWGZPnfMegpoTAOldpJc01bJiq2CKfQ8gUR2B5qjpuCIPtiuSdilS9xjQLvPkuaAI2D1oWGPBOxx4EIeuF7MKFfBYdZ01adbI27YvXgusvZJZfvj+uHnLbPvcrqexFYtZNQ/Letcbp98kdW+4ps7ahXXa5U6qRM3oRg+Lhs2ecWt+4zzBIdu6dFb3jzS1iJqbhc1Andfd+c1KOPRST0uH31WOUbfuzizuuvl+/co/OcZcv9TbDqFaxtWEbKR6IJ8oMLi5nvucZ02Cc16QY13nOplXRpvu1aYhNclVU5llI45JHQ4JnZGVs5FlM745QxGlExltS7HlE3JJ8xIhU16lL4oaVpJyB/Xjpk47DIMtOsJyi3gViW4lAG4Q8BhZ7DbEGzXAMxKNIxqhO06JBYLwiFHcMgdHPYBJ8JIZxOZb5N3KJC5LLqFPQdkQof0kyacc2fjm1+Wty1XD6y03P+tYvRdcuNKdPnDhIrpwo4H5MFXSbWL7rnTFpnzyrGz4oHj1/wnzjv3HLbuZzMisylFcMo4nJFzPqcayCzsynA16LBmppBtvZJXu5pLQXBa+fNffsUgCjcz3PQdpBCBG0FshLrh5m4fe+oSXuecNeKaMmge3GQY1Ssb1H7VsdgqsiUtfzQwYzimeDYkZ9I/a8wva8InezK6ctk5efh6SL9YQK9b/mJ+80uPzHun7dvpdGu2mddv1WqkkcwHZyMAhzeR1Z6w2xAwqwMmZQKtKmDUBSx2gM0HcIWAc9FbRdMPK5Wfs+w6Z9UuFzmnkTCvnTBtED9mGNnjU7CQ37JS2LFcOf6mZPS3lObXISWLoaX3Mtoeto28yGleskkbvxUydNFz9JTTELfryAn7fiaznj2G1Ye003m1o7iVfM9qRLPJx+2WjgfSqSwapRfNyBImSZF5Db+vrWLoOvyXXkhxiEEIMWQjUkFFIJx//iEuu0s7otMxqc8jdcAifUYiZuqQaeXpu5nWPo0BmYMx5XMe6SPOqSNu2bP2GffcC5etMx6oRA2pxg66lM951z2SjBzeY9F3zGZc2muK235gj0IROB0AWB1Ie8xJ2/WJ2+6SdmhvZTYg7rQArG6AMxhcSt4pV8ShXy3o2KYePaMQMqoZPa0ZNaYdMWQYPWIRP+5b9Dij6VVa85OEpvmwygeeuQ9cMu975M0GVjwgdyzEVT1QCurktmlhte7baz180Gb4gGUf0GsG6mXb1bPOmOZxKIaxy0ee1svnNagAGmQGxdKjavlKrqWtE0++zF9sE3NqvkPixdd8368h33UIJx68s86cdEkbjqp9YVKwwhc2x2jSBq5FnVNMdUrt8S+555o3aZI0pBrWcdO3RTas1yh/SSlyXsStWz1uTCNxiM20+KjToGzcU1nn+tuh87y61cz8gTT7rACzAWDUJW3X38JiTL/XmnTIhXAqhCCYyKpRK+g+JBE0qBQ3djduTDduXD2k727EgEHUsH74oFHUyN3gXv+CxeDSObecAZPoVv2IXouUB7Y5C8apo8G5/Q5pI9c92g6atjCb9NIb9THod9FrNwPDDjrdhl3apZwGxbtuBB1ViLtkRb5gTma4W8uoWMQqm2AW2jD34j0KEQipEPmXphClfAu24HAdg2sohJ9WYfHgc/f0Xses+wLOnUC9AqhUAsEwVukUx+wRu8xhy4xh/aQB1cgu2ZAuEY86uaghNosxogz5sCpZ2aNPLbBfPmZCJXVEJiDvrF7VkRtJjCfcCXsswDYTsM2EZrc5ab8NYHUEJ3yYhBNZZPP4rdukg4Zv+berRvZoRPbqxgzKuTeo+bbrhw8axYza5ywaJozbpsx6Fy+45I2axnUbxU/a5L6wyH+uGDtqED+inTQr7D92xG6Q2WyApNvJoNfOqNsGlMiMWo1b5QoYRGNoBX0EzSruxs3IBQ+ctG1jUUjlvB0akd39YR1u5Euim5nY9h2MivWNehEqFcXg2jryB4QYjsFVFK3pe2SZMMauU7pbl3zQqIZBIvqSeYNr5oR5bLdhZKddxqRb4UO30mXt6CGFgPaduo3gTjVRukzVbzK64ifDiKGrtqW3vSrAUUtwwBzsNgM7TMEOM7DbCrDYgUOOgCcIXI45olZ21qRW1KlZzJEsbJJ5x61CM3LAMGHcKGbUJvmeXdoDy7RZy5x5/bRpm4xF34plz5JZu6wJk6R7OomPlGLnL/v0nLLv4HbpZ7XqYjJoA6o14E4pUCinUSqnlSczKVTRiCQDHh9wwuGESvoN10Zx11pevQxelWg9l+LO/iUIIYTrONyIem8WNp9CnLqxiq5TEByu4/AjxDd8pm/uP3ppFz/Ib1arlfpMIXKCQyXpbtQ9l6RRu5h+q8g+j/QZ17Rp96z75lGD6p4NAo7VLFYt9AZ1lz071HxaTklF07G5MrP5ABYjsN+Cbr8N/T5bun2OJFY3Gg5vwskAcD2VSb5QyKVPIWRcJ3JYxavhjkORbeKAWvigdsSwSdykRdy0ScyYftyoTvKEScGCQew964xZy9RBk4QBleABMbd+IbfeU7aNDHotzMadTEYdO0y6GPVaCKpVtCoVNAoldFLFQCQDnI0i8IcCblemS96HZMPOGKRe0I52Sxp4+m6j9ALBkT/Rzc1B/HGpwJ8h/Axhed+j80ZZQvat3EqJbFc9HJPn9TOGpP3rxT0abgePinqNC7iMHzbsOGDQrRzSIeHQdcmq65rvMOFWAuD1B2yedKxW4LAvYHcFp10ZhcMYLseDk35HlPJPm5Tf8qq74VQl5Vwn792tGTpqnflIJ2r0buSwWfyMQ9ZDBb9W1fBepbBuzage++xp0+hOndhW4/RR7dQZmahpkYApbvsBVv3mA7pN29QatqrWEZXJQLUGaNXTaDcBjQagXk8vkkw86U047EQ44UU4ZUPDrgbYtXZIxiXEFc9Mr6yvQ/RLsRyCwlUU/rl5I/nDKMQhAiGy8m7VLa1b1rFIXCtURi8yvHhROaZbxL3mrHXVGdu2Q7q1ezRrGOSLtqlW3I0bEbVr5dUq5zEqPWpQRiuaTuSLIrE5AU7/veLxF43LJV3bZTwHJFy6FIL71GO6zFJGTZMm9KJH5Tzbr1tVqvh3a4cPmiVPG0SMGsdMXrUqkwvoME6/r588bZw2a5E5b1W0qBg9dNGl+YRVI6dNF4dN336DFgbFUprb5UCuEshXAiUyUa2GUbNhq2odvUIFEIwBXL6kE76A0xuwaG85pnD8srlpaP/DxdefPkEc/5bAj2GQikPq5o3kj6svxNch9QPEkT9Q+HYdvnsPa9sf+Gf2XvFo4LasPKBfuVOnlkauaItq2Q61YnazWpmgjiOyiSQeF+bLnpfsGvbLlW8RTKfjDttxNeqKZZ12xLB6aI+CT4tGaIdyIFknqto0vs8iadgqecoy8Z5O6JBp/JRx7Jhx3MjdoCH1oIErVlWKQX36yTNS3h2XHFpu+I9LBI+ddWznsGw5Ytlx0KKH1bpvr3E7SbGUpFRPo1hNVKymV66mv1NCeyObcCkRnIsA/JG0vKG0p8IBZ8D2Cx7+8U3F5YP3H1L/VqH8tYwGwTYzBfGHUggh+gmiX4sZcKx94L55ZPV519bjVs07DRppNZvAnTImzaqDemXn7OsEHSoOSkaTjlnvFnCWcmg+b9KzW6KCJJDEpZ6mEzVqljyp7t903SxT3qlI2TXfMLjSIKxJy79W2avWJHrYMHLYJG7cJH7UKH5UK2hY1rvnml29qANZ0Cj7sGzkfsWs42Zde+/WHDRpZ3cYO+o4tdusf6t+K4N2PUG5jKhYB2QrCLIVjLIlDKIZJP4IwgkfcO6O+HkAACAASURBVMQFnAgksvsCjnDAE31WK/fdRq4zAjEMgRBiGLYRnUERSFnH/7UdbH+F3z9QN8pCcYhRKB9w5FPb+JJWRDOndct+4yZ69TqgWANkSreplh1Qzz1tXCBkV3lSNg3sMQZM8kROq0MyxTulypkl88Sdy+xy583ix5TcyGflA89Ie1y+4y9yJ+iWbbqmH1krsNk8YVw3fEgztF8vdsQkeUotbEIhZFzCtZVXLYpN1GYnvzHhvAtRImWLau0uw+6dRr202m0EzUY6zUY69WpG9UqCTDlJppT+VjHhago4HUQ44cPA7k7aaw1YXcFeZ9LJaGbx4jN6BU8/QgjXIf4R/1J1tVFY+rd6xM3Dj6xswnD4cW2dAiGGr0JInVxZF/eo36ZZRqdUDG7mAalCIJGzXTZvt3T8ceWUkxppey+EACZDmp06YIcWg2DsHtmSszYdeon9jvnzuiE90mY5HMKmh/hUz1+1PCNgKmwQbZcy5Jxz3yVvyTB+SjNiVCNyVD6oW8y7Tzpk7JJt5b7LRlyCylznFQhsiuCcE1GpYrdRF5NeO5CvAko1jJoNTKpkZpUKRqm87beLd9wuohGMBuxu4JgrHZsr2GUJ2JzAUXcanujtt8t5DPOGV95T0A8Qftx4si89FL6uqptaOfrj1BkMQgiRjVJpygd89ePMClXUqYFRo4ykUAjE08H1NMLleKYrcXTnfPdeCd15xQ/stgB0pnR7zcBBCwJ/6EmDeu2sJ9Z5M2Yp47pBHcLqQYxHLwPmw0c5BQ4e5L/lmOte+EA/qk/GvUnUsV7UtUXMve2CDfmy98Bl7z4u/TRwUHg/yzGOA+ykrVyMJ9SBbNZ+k7ZDVn1bNOqBTAmDXDnj7UKiaBpRIIJ0MXKXRDqLdBbd+TDA7kFzzI14xBVc8mcWjQb84aRbBZed6yZerUOIQQzBEBRDUBz9D+0VMORfOvHir4BiEEeoEFmFKISfILq69BJKObXQq5eS5PKAWAqtSAKJP5TujD9gd9zK5wvYTACT+W5WP8b99kynfXZcT7rk3K2T/cA6955B7LBj2pS4bhBp/zFAC2i30gAacNk4ziCmR8Qin1c7g8+oiN+86oxF1XH9vCOmVSy6hYdUIsAOLgYA9gLAQLNzF7skEI1i1iw7YNJKq1AKRJLppPJ3yhaTriQCbi9w1H771Th+/YajsgWAwx0cdKDjCmDSyeC0qibeytiuVaMQNTrxbB1SIaT8564YGEqFOHVT6w5/YKE2ApF1iGI4hBi+DiF17md43a6WQaWU7k4es0zO1msJ4LgLOGBBOmxNOGBK2GFGe8ALHA4BnIHMN2IlfZuVQtvUQ7uCKmaCKu/7lsw4ZwxyipsDei6GXacPHhUQNybftq5Vc6qOLpzLqlnMrJxMrxiOzWvX82uQtsjlveO1jUuGsIsXbOMBLFeZzhmDW5UExQZmrS4m5WYglE4QSmCRSKfh9gAH3LdyeLKcdpe2rBS2Kd0iHgB43XZfSxH1rBTz67hgW6fk2+mb3D0z/xpCiG+uEf+P8QP3QgziCETQbxQ+/whlXBuBbDa4kUq4FgfOBwE2e3DQinjICuwzJe6zBvudwfHg3WIZ/KaVhmmT1tnTRtF9htE9HiWLXmWPQmpXDIPrucRMD52WEZU1DYgpIbfN9M+szD3/cP/F+8W3nxd/WZ16+fvc4k+PX67W9izo2YbwXVFlOn4LcOjskIwjSBWAGwXgWh7tjVImiWJwJhIccwVs9oDdCxxyAKyWh8TCrzs2HtPKIAl4SFq3akY2K4S03/brNIke9oprmp3boHAT7b+/wg+kEIc4AhEqCiGGUyCkvvwTStoWEuWyCVLJBOEowOsLOJzpOBzpjtoSWC0BqxU46rhNKOaCUe1NjxbjxCH79HGz8E6z5Hte5a9MEid1wzqNwpuNA8tdY8gNIy+Wn/365u36y58+P3vxcW7p3ePnH5ZfrS49//j83ccHz3998ivl+S9roxNL8Wn14urB9KdMiEJhDFcS6K+k0Qmlky6kAK4QcMgJcDiDw1ZgjylgtQU87pxahVx62YL6mQ7xoy5pHfqRTSaxA66pwx7hZYuP32D4ZqYa/jV+HIUohDgCUQoKIYYhEKe+/QwVnHLo5DNJkgkEwVDA6QyO2pOO2oEDZmC/KeB2ZxYO49EqVAke0InuM4jocEjos4/u8shZMosaVnarMgltjCydbp35ffzp6rM/4PzztbGHv00vf5p/jtx/9HFh6ePS0p+PF39ffPV5bOnX+defnr/7+Ob1uz//QIYmf7LyLSUeNwUH9Jj4g3ddSgGcIUTuUEa+EFouD1pBry2CQTQ8voDL45ha7lWHSrfsMf/0nrCsJse4epeUHo+kNr+oopevPyD/vPXJpuGHmvY4AtE1BEIU3+imBt1Sm7cqZdJJRNMJBIJjDuCANfGAFdhjCA6agWPOO8QihSyKjZKGXPKn7VMGfDLGA7InneN6TLzLveNaGwdfjz/8c+n12uLK+wfLb6eevbz/02/33lF6n31qfPC+fPR1+eDzmtGfZmbeTMy+vffwl+WX75+/ervw7OfxlbWBN9Dch7ztuA7YpUXk8AAH3QCH327hhMOSKfsUY/h0i/jUi9hup0q5tct5V7uld/ol1cRl1Yekt3iltLlEVqTm1n/+hKLIv5kUQmwjlr9GgRDFIEQRFML0xrF9dwvoxCLo+L1pjtiAPaaEfRZgnwmB3RYccNgrFSflXm2S2OWYMWQZ3WUf2+eeOGgfXBJf0Ns2tPz4xecHC6+nZp9MzT1dWH7z5OXHpqGnnuld8l5kCbdGAZs6Ice26559JiF9kdWvameQ0SefZx+uPFp6uvj83diT3/qn3iobxpAOqIP9FoDTD/AEbhWOPa5edNIo86R6ooZXp45fl0lMn15otXNSXXRBV2JOY1LxgHdKk1tUaVvvvQ3jb1MdaX+FH0chFULqOoSrG3o4pFIwFDZPPuK0qCSJBNBwOQIWE8CsS9hjAvaZkDgdSPxJ3JolOlHdxvHNxhGN+gFN+v6NWu6V9pFFtUNLow9/nnv6bnpuZXrh+dj9572TT9Jr3spZkw9Lxe+WytyvUHnGrF8uePmccccBk34O63715IclYx+nF39+dO/Bq0fLzx+/nn38JjG/+4SwHdihCU54gnOhWySSzlg3qyWOSTiU2EV1+iR3uyQ22CfVeme1+WV0xGY0xxUPuiU0+CWRl1789i0z4fvjx1GIQEhZg3B19WsjBYjDh79+FvbtZroRQeJ2Ju43p9lhyHDQinTUZiuv+/bLBRwKuUq+tSp+hTqBZJvYfuuYARWXcq+shsbZl32LryeX3gzNLvdNP+2596p18tUFqxZwOWybbDa7ft0h5VzdqKmiAYqCacpB07aDhrX7VNM1AmqbR17en3s7MfNucm59cn6pZfixvFkK8xmX7dcSweUYcD2GzaRKwL7UMLrLM749JLk+PLfRM6PGO7fDLaUzOKkhJLvHPqY2JKvxt89/88l8f/zIToj/EEkVs+w3fAGHA5HdgbBTlW6PCvG4I/FSOpNkCJd2mqJvs2l0t0loo2NCt2/WsENsW05NT8/0657xn4Yf/NQ9s9h573HP4oew/HFa0dDtUkEXjJIjGp+aRzVKm6c5Jc2ourXGV94TsSCzKNXyGDTmdLwZvf9kZuHJyIOXgw+WBhdemfllHbhiwm+YzW1Rx6xZsUWnTs662S2tzy+7wz+lLzSzNySbHJBZ5xLV7VvU55pS7xie3zvxDIEQRSDEIL7+72RU/BWW3kExvQRw3BbstwDMmgyHjMFxJ8AfdUIzRcqt3jRhxDK+3yik0Si43ii4Xte/pqx1tG/qdfvgcvfY446x+53TD1snXzuE1YCzUfslM3eKhCi4tdmmzIoa51/RzXVMX7KKbr9gXLFbrvSEWmFKzWLX0L2B8fsDD172Tsx2Ty+7x5NFdKPEHSqEHOqF3HpEQ6fMQgajKqajSvs94po8YupCsmtCc1scw9sto+uN/PPji7tevsdQCCnrXz1q3x3/5yj8YxXah1Uw8FmDfZbgoB2JzZFwxo/maqyYbYl2cJt5bK95TId5ZNtd/zot/3rz+MHy1on2kaWWnrnOobnW/omWoXtNQ0/8EhtJnAF7hRL2Csdwq+Zet669oJfNp55gEjsiZJy1TzaR6UYSt2pyOnl6/N6TkZmlmt653pGZ9pFFh8jyG6ZJ8p61sl6NmuE9ZqkTXulDMVWjkSUdrlGVLuHlYTlNIdmdpt5Vep5lJl75zSOPN1oUY+g6vtEf6bvj/xyFKELpu/dSUC0MHLMFR90Biz2DUMRepRxVL7KGN1nDs1wvoMYwuEHepVTaoUQ7vLei7V5T/3xd+0R7/1TH4FRt52h930JR47SkTg6RzYBTJso647FKaL+gec4FoyRZ9xKX8p8PK6duvx6g5l5O7lroGZrtHXvYPPq0vW+iumNazTb+nJLfHcdSJddS/YBKt6S2sOKBuKrBhMo+/5Q6r1hyeE6Xb2qHsXe5ikV6REb3k5/XKRBS0I8QrkKIoNR/p06Ifwl8nQJheEHvSekQEpcPOOBCEAg5qpmn6lGh5l6q6VmmH1Cj41ct51wiYVt0w6miuHG2afBRdftofedwx9BMTcdEedNERdu9tIp7gnc8dp83YbsZeOR2mLRrg4JPC7dKBIdK0oFbQbedCzMa53vGn9Y2D1c0D5e1Tzd1zyQXd8sYRwioBUtZZspYpRr7FoRmtbmn1wZkt0cU9nkm1rjGVPuk9tiEN2p7Fd+1SOoee7O+0WAc/rlB4Q8ZsP97FFKpCMQfvfvTJaaR7WoQYHMBJ13ZNbKU3cru+pKNQxr0A8haXuXafrVq/g1SDqU+CU0l7Q/q+qYrWvuq28dLG8ayqwby64cLG+ZiCkZ0XcoOXXIGx4xEDMqum1bRnXbYL+JkFtmU2/WI3POA3DxS1zpR1zld3jZW07tkF1p6yyRGzbVEwbFQzi7TLKjcP6PNJq7SPqbVOa7LPLDEJqLGMrzjhkm6sH5Yftng+9UNWx6BcBXHV+GmVk78Nf7vUYhBFKdQIHVo/oWWXTGRww4ctuJQTlX1qdMJajIMbrjrU6ntXWYU0qgTUH/LoVDRMikkp72se6KouT+H3J9TNZJZOZRdM5BVO5ZZPV3c8iyhaE7ZPI9TzGufoIO4aWFE7mRx60JefXdhXXtpw0BV40RJ3VBxXU9AzoCUYaS4QYxpaLOOX62WH/luQJVOUKVdUqtZaK9pUK+Od7lhUI20ZdkJ2RBp18w3v69vNGJBEQrEERz70h/1++P/HIVUFOKQisBfKRDWdL85LOQLjjsclI5WD2xW863X9KnesCickntNwppV3Mtv6MdZBBcmVLXl1vdmVg7mkCczq0aTK3qSqzozyX3p5b0ZZQMVHY/iykc1PbMS2pZKaueKawezy6qq27pKGwaKqkfyq3qzSxuu6UUev+FwRStC379e17/OIKxN1r1MwjFXwSVP2oKsaNes4Fh4yyaHQzripFJc8si7Ly2BN/ryo9iGRfhv5mCDCA6pKLaOYX+zinEcxygbMdJPG70EgzI76LjNtotEqnhU6wc2GPjXWoU2OkW1O8X0uCYOmYV0KtmTbxllq1sXRaaPFpHnknO6krMbs0ta0mr6Eso7UmsHY4s7M6qHk4q6vcNKKmrvJdXNJFcO5JF7K+t6Ssrby6oH43M7ZfX8WW/4n1OPlzTNUrHP1/cm6/rWK7pWyzhWXzNO4tFOPahZdFC/Yadcxsnb/n7hJRCBVOqGCYjhOIphyEbKzL9XsGmd8gnDKf/Vq4HiEMcgSvkE4SoC4ctP0Cuta5+Q5XXjdC3fGuPgRgPfSiN/sllYi0VUp35w20m1MDG7AjZp7wPXbIyDq5NqpiLyWnwT8mPye+IK+9LI4wnFA6llw1GZ7e5BRSm5vZnkofzaoaTcutzSzqL6SceIqstaYRwyvueMc8UcK6WdSiVts+Wci+Q9Kq7bFJzRSTqmGcsg6btFLppwM+SQSkRa55PfEPgfNZeN+0cgRDB8Uxvm/WP8MAq/8YeiVARBcBzHcZxKRf/80uADg3D109rvaxB+gDA4u+m6cbq8U4leQK1BUJ1RSMPdwFoF7yol/3oB21xuwzQWhUhw0QGcM5Gyzogjz8SW9gUkNAQkNPjGVXuElwTEV4em1gUlkePy2vyj8oLjiuKyGhNLBs1Dqjnlg7eIB+5Qyjiik3nGsvS8VSGvfvJZwzRBqzxew/T9CmFE2RQgHUOUCiKKWMt5Zb/A4GcIP66+xzCIoiiCICiKfu2yhvw/2tj5L4F9PUbkv5z3gKOfPv2K4asIRNYgvP/6k1dCudDdeCGdWBm7bFXPUq0AsmZw7S2PMkn3snNWJeesqxgkY8GFIDrhcCKfw3FRd2P3yvj8/qzKybTS4dTi/pSS3rSK/vSawbjyrrj8noDkpoD0DpOQmmO3fcFFF7pbiSSFfIY7KbtUsw9o5uxWTN4mE7FdJmKrVDCNiCdJrgpciQP8Dpd0Iko659bh10SD/6h9oih1s9vl/RV+JIUYhnzrI4DjEEVxHIc48iuEHyFcRyD8CGFlz6KGYwq3tPMJGT8eucCrenGXNMIENUIVXEtU/epvupTxWFZuV8oCkpmMCmQG6WJwMZzE50bgNGXl0b0g6nL9tp+sWoTc3RhVyzTzYLKub4mub7VtfJ9JVJeEbRHP3bQj6mk75FO3yKbsUirecitry60MBqkUIBgIeF0AjxPgtgeXogGv0wX1iI6ZdxQIIY5BlApRKvqf5x7EMARF/532Qggx/CsQBKNS0a8ps6s4RP6gov33XwSkt17RCGbk0Wc6a3Xylh+npOfJG64HzhsxHlc5ImR5UTni6t2kIwa5++8W0MlmEmXyGO4UMcpkbxGLBefcSXv0GfcZ0zBqEBi1iDt0GQ5b7RXwo+NzOSwTzquZdlw5YZ9UMK9O5jWHugsWZfxmJSe0KrfdSGa4Frv1egzhvC/xjMs2AbddAs6AU5tF0EjDMebhu08UCDHsM8RX4eofXxJEcUiloij6TRX9d5LCv5c/CL9k7a1+pj7/ACvaZ50jyhUsEoTUQjgk3Bl4DMExLQ5Jn9385iRWBbBTCtBfBeASabvsQU7jvdddd151B7zWgNue9rwP4Zw74LEHnOYkVn3CHh1AVAT0GsTdZiQ2J4azwYDbm17QHfDZgTP2JAHXQ3eiBc0Kz+mlsSuEMl1wAFxmgNeaeMaGjtfi2HVXEeWQawq+grecRJTcrqg5uSaWkQfvL77+k4pDiMG1VeSbX3szK+n/e/wwCr/N3C/Pj8PnK6872nu800aM/Go13Ko1PRpE9NL2XrQCbErgoDTLRVtmbgNAJwIIlxi23STSigEaMVo6aZqt12kYrhEYJLbuVmTYrQJ2KNKwaIC96uCgNPHgHbBLlrhXBbBoA1YDwOcCBL0BlwXtOQe6i26Axxqcs9sh6nVQ2p9XM+aSRpiQZoSwbvxZ5RAuKWdJnSBDh0RtE39Hzypj11JJ40TBuxEnb7td1Qgyccz1C6xtbGh99HCZStnIFv0yEZHNLMj+K3wPCldXV/9+30BR9OspSAiE6yik/oagteOPXdM7LZN6dcI71f2blL3rZJzKRC1yTquEsVy133fNgUfS8wC/Jc0eVUB7BzAqg20qYIc8zV55miMG4JAuOGIAOM3ASXNw3BRwmJJOWtLxO5LO2oKjOoBdn8BnCU4YghP6tPzWWwQd2eUjD0kHHZMJ5lWJPCrlyXHT+9LdeGGT9BsWqWqOmU5hlS4RZD33fEXHPBn7AiffXPfYVnWnEjZhB1pWZZp9CuCgHjhqSzgbskMmXjq8JWn81dx7Kg4hRNch9cOGVkqBcO1bCvc/PhHufw3fVQo3Fs8vSygGqWs4DuGfCKzpvReQ2eaQ2K0b1KrpWavhUaPmRr5tWyxjUyRlkSeonSigGX/8pgenpNfecw7EAwaEvfp0h4xp2YxJ7Ab0XLaE45aAwwwcNwMnLMApa1pee8YzzrR8NlsvONGdsaU/a7NdyGWfqPdBCb/tl5w5lWIEDLJPqcaeVo+9aporqJMsoBl73TjjvH6ihHWmpkehXUSNVTBZxSnvjmOpjAtZw6NYL6zjqmkxLY8VYJYDu9TAAXNw2AlwudNfj2aSSz6qkaYT0NjQu/LHn1/cNV9PdMJwiFEoFBzdXLfN96PwPxsPqxBi8MMqbB197p/eYR/TbhnZrePTYuLfbBrQouvdcMe66I5NqYJz3Q3z0ku62WzyficUQg5e96E/ZUfDYU044UA45UTD40zgciRyOwNeR8DnCM650F5wo+d3pT3tuPeq13Yhl91XPNhuhRySDDhyM4hXNY5HJfaiYc41q+KzmkkbFF43zblqnCVpUyBimStlX6jgUmgQWGsU1KDgUnnduuysQT6nahyfYfFB+Qxwwgns0gY7dQl7LACLE+BxBxcjwdVsJvkGPqNuOYf6pLKJd+vfor5fzMQvOuq/dGXThs6JYdjf6S84hmH4Olxdh21Dyx4JjQ6J3Y6pIyaRPcZh3bqBLboBrRo+TVJ2ZRL2VTLuLVesqk7r5pzQiT6iEMIk4kY860Tgcwe8XoDXG5wLAiedac54kS76EoV86K8EMF8N3CroQzjtwHLNm/GC3Y7LLtzKcWc0EnlUYi8bZ4lZFwkb50ral101zxPUS7tmlnfdPP+6eb6kbfENpwpp18rbzuXq3vVqPi2iFmXHFBJJF7zACUvA5w74/GhOutEdtqTZqQO2GZIOOAFuT5rLiUC8BMi3shj085o2aQa2pTY93sgFwrEvJ8JtrKGbGsL4TlL4t/P/vnKJQNg+fN8vpdo6tt4iudc0edgoYVA/tlfGt1Xau1nSu/myA1nAtlrAoY7ToHCvSvJxrfiDd0K3CLsR+V1oBXxpLgQC/mBwIZLI78dwKYReOIR4yZ9BJHDPjbB9EmG7RPxZrnqyXHVnuerOrRh91TRXxCTnsmG6oF6KkH6qhHXxTftycauiGzYl4jbF1yzyxaxKxO3JMm4NMs51UrZVgndzWMVCSdyOYI8uYFIB2++CPabggDktiw5gUgS7tBg4nMDpYHrxTCBTCG5mA/mcPUaV1zzb9WPG+saefFiDOIRUymeIUyBORVGc8v/GQgoh3Dg5dePvseWfE8o7HOKrnTIHrbKmtBLGFaIGpUO6zru0n3VsOe/Szm1dd8yojFWngFE2HlwL3CHis0c0YKugG4Hblua0E+m8PzgfAs4E0wsFb70WwSQWseVa8DbxYNbbMRxyMcdloo7fDuVRiuG4HcSnFnvFOPOcZhyvSriAToKwYaqIUaaoWa6oRYGUQ7msa52UE1napU7Upu6qZfUZtawj4uFbeR3Bfn2wRwds16Cnl6PdpkXYY0KzRx8wK4OtdwCLDonTgSScQieexaBUQnO3BKhnAo0Mbrsm1chZ//SOqafra1/WTipE1xDkX7w395fTbiGEf6dz//rrr1HV48Gl445pg0axw5pRE2I+g6esm9ksGnZrVrFoko8aNOzXLNtxJ3O7TBLpSgg45waOWdKfsidxWoBD+uCYKZHbmeaMNzgTSMPvw3gleLtExE7JMBbpsGNykVzy0TxykaeVo89rJp68E8qtEHZBK4FXOey0SvgVo7QbFrlX9FOuGmddN8+XtC+TcauTdKyWcq49pZJzSDKOlscFsJqAHZpgiwKJSZmOUYGG4Q5hly7dUXuGY/akfYZguzrYb0Jz0gtcTyWKZ9JI5gPZQqBZtsOy/oxb1w2fAcPw9rTmJ9Mrq6sbaw1O2exQ8PeWQgghlUodGRnxr1hwzb1nGjMm59F9wbh+n0oZUbYI3C4mSBTR3yzZo1DFdCOLJBTFcCmM5ow3YLcDByzAPiOwWxPs0QCH9QnHrUg8bkwXwwCfG62gD5No8K4bISw3g4/eDuWSC+NTiOTXSBAxyjwlH3pYwvO0SriwYep5rZijUh6ixumC2vEixunXzXOvmhUIGeedUks4oRwHuN0Auz3Yawj2GICddwGDAgO97BaCJGBWBLt0AIfrjrPBjJwuYJcBOGjPcCYGSKaQbuQSxcrBzTqCRjuTcctJh+Yb/j260aMWcV2pNRPLP73HsA0KkU21F7/H4XerKPVLDAZDIA6nn/4eWNznUDSiFd8j6t1x3KSRQaYICKcD4UzStWwgmERzIRbwBoHj7kQud8bTPqSTboDVCuyUp2GUpWdUoNutAdgMAZ8j4PcEZ7zoLzjvEPE5KBV2XD72tEbacdnIM+opp1WTTitHcimECxnkcKslHL0dKqCbeckg4+LdpNvWhZf0UiUcy686VAnaVl0wLedRy9t+0Z92txVg1Aa0twG9GNhyHWwRBYw3AbMCoFcGR3QAuwbzRbeDl6MBqzM4as142WOHiN8xLTJJsQWo9RJ0Ow9btF9369cNntaJ6bHJGPHMGU6vn11+C1F8o5EnBhEI1yDENqzGdSr8BOH/zgkk36ON3le7CIMY9uaXT+V9y275U/J+/dzaxcwSKQzXswmXMwFfDOAKAlx+gM0TcHiBY86A1RocMAOsZmC/Idh1l7Rdjsh4BxBuAiZ5wikr+it+dFeCGC+F7hDx2SbstUfM78it8DNaaXxqyee1M06rJV7QShLQSREyyOJSjOFTT7pmXnjJIOOKYdYVvYwL2qniTtWC1uXHNTP2S0XvFAoEbLakHQZgqxqgvwUYxIlbxAGjFGC8DRgVAL0m2KVOe9Lk5K0YVoFwsMOCht2e/rzTCfVkLpO6Lar1RO32rUaN57x6tOMmbRLu2WVOO2RN+hbdC84fzqmfePziz6+nhlM2Tk79REGpkIpuBIf/N4Rz8w+/wyCKoii2DiF1bZ3aM/3SM3tKKWiERaKIhi8RnIwlnkmjPZMM2APAQXuw14ywx4K415KwxwTs1AfbtcEOdZodKjQ7VOjob9Iy31S5zAAAIABJREFUyACCJNipSCvowiwZvk0i4uCtJDbZmMMy4afUkk9rpAkZ5Qvp5142yhM2zj+jliBwN03YMOe0StwZtQQR47xrpgXS9lXHbkUcvBnCpZm+XzaWXsgbnLADR2zALiMiszJh6x3AIElDL0rDeIPALAuYlQGjGtNOK1oWk518Tvx3UlnPBhJYrI5LxJ/TzrtkX8Vj08SkSd5l2nrMqVU2bsg+f9YxacQ2acwhY9q3eME9c9QjtaW4efzxi18hDiH2x0YvtnUUUnFso8fn/4rX5jv0YIMoFYE4BYfI4vNfIorGRG3qmG7kAK5YwBkNTsTSHI8Ch30JrK70h2zp9hkz7Tai36ZLYNQCjBqASZXErEhikqVjukUDhAFJAmy7A9j1iZc9SNf8mUSDj95J4tVM41JNEjQuvGiQK2JeImycL2SQI2ycz6+bwasad9kw85JeKq9ShIBOylWzgmtWpac18likonaKh4FzbuCkLWA1B3tMAbMB+P+oe8+oKLOs8fdUIoMYQREDiJIEEZQgIkkEQSSJJEFyzjnnnHPOsahMUUUFqCJnioy58/TM9ExPaltJVc/9UN2+/Z/33+uudUf79ux1PjxUfWE9v9r77H32PnuL3IOJ3AWCxgBlCIQsEEedYCc8wVEv1Ilw+NkIIOuPvBQKjj0Bpzw1XdqtMydVAtDSLn3AtPGIG1Ylasi6aNS/csIni+qTy4yq58Q0b8S1rWf3raU30dpIk28h6AD65z737f/RVYj3cfrR/BYI+f/o9++4fayXD2Jwx80aweVCcDkVXEwE5xOBTDyQjkLJRKLOhAJJD8EjT+EST4H4U3DEAxx5AkTtgZAFEDAVQt6BS9xHKHiJ3UkTtygQNys8+7BSzb3DMAx7w7vdIGRAP6DXPJZoEU0wCe03Ce3X8uq4ZFui6VJtEtBqGth2N6RXP7DnmnuLinOf+O18cD0ZXA4HytGwi2GIU75AzB2IGAMhE4AyBkhTIGqHlPJBnAsH5yKBfDJSLQuoxoPLwUD2ybHr4Te9226GoS+6DRy37QO36896EA2SRx3yWZ4FE35ZE0HFExG1yxH1nPiOnVzcZ7FN00kNjOHV7/mnpu8Pd3kQ9CHXyPsY3Uw+OcK3b99BEPTPH3lj699F1M3JWDUA9WKgXgUuR4OzQeBMMPxcJEI2CshEAZlIIB0KpAPA+SjElVTElVRwIRpI+QAJByBsiRIzhklbC98Ml7arlHdpVXXvvhWMuxdDsYgnG4VjTCJxun6dun6d193qrrvVabk3XPVoU3dt0PGosw7veZpJtU8i3fBsu2BXKaqVAy5FAcUooBpzTD9H8lqioGwA6rg7EDEDQmZA0BKI2oMTT5EXI5GKKTCVdKCWDdQyYTcyYMoB4JzdWZ2AKw+zxA3jEfqFwkZ1gnfqrgeNPMydcSue8i1eCC3bjG5eDamZT+jYSuraiWvfTO574V+7cD8B+/f30C4E7R5yeTz+6SkEQdAB9yP4M59+L+Tt8SCI8+IvhQNbBhEjQLMUXMqGKxcKXU4BMlFAOhycjgAyseByGlKzFKVTDTSy4foVAiYtKMMWuE4V4mo24kIYOPEEiOkiFZ2OmKWcday95oW+E0gyCyeZRuENQgaMI7DmcSSjMPStgE41pyo9nzbD4C51r25t304D7yarkHb3NNLjFLKaW4OgXjLicgK4EIHSSDl+J0/JoUHWIFNYzhdxwhmIPQSiNkDCCS7lJyAXi1JJg2tkA618lH4Z0MpH3UgHpx2BsLak7L1Tqq7S2mFK7h03Aof0QiiP8ubtc2mPsoefFk17F61EtK2F1i8kd67FNy+F1y/FdH1xP2MeaVxe18l5e8B3X/Yh3s9Fi7yP4M/8FkHFn/76fR91NaB0Ws6NCDRqgEoRuJiAkEmHS6eCU4lAKgF2KUvidqO4eQ8wagXmTXDrHpj1IDBHw017hPXrBVXSwZlAcMZY1iJOybdRxbfXIJRiGU43DsTq+ncbhWPMYgj3Yol3o3B3QnpVHSuuP6lRc65Qce9QsC9XscnVdyu1i+r2zGPeCUWDa1EIuVhwPkJEI0X6bqG6a8t54yzkBQ9wzBZI2APxx7AT3sJycRJq2ULX84BWPtApAGrpgtqFx/XywSk7OOo6AqYIYNcuqAc8yBh5lDfxKJvtWjhmFNloFtfiUcp+WrYY0LQU1bYSVT8VWsaMaeR4VW5f8aEA4xZlrci154f7/Lw/tM/vMvtRzt0+PcLdv8+8+lM0+ZlqUC9KLU9QsRLIpAnIBAHVeKRmJlKnBNyqBgYNQK9OzHIAZdqJtMYJ2hLBfTQw7YaZ9wiYtQLtQqCUiLzseMYg6qpjiebTZm3fboMwvGnMsFn0sEUo2jpmyDwCfzeSqB+G0/DvV/frV/Bol7bKkzTJkjTKO2FaouzcbpnMNIoaPGYUCz/pCSSfALloGdO6UwbVCPk4xJkg+HFPIOEKxNwQ8nEo9WygkQfXLQE6hUC3QFS3TNC4BdxpRGrkAAErYaQegKujpI0vWxc/iCXfjxy67TdgnzLqU7rkU7nsX7OSXLsWU7sYVDflXM50rV8xTZmVMOxEaHSAq0WhJZM/QhDEewvt7kHvIR4E7ULv/vMX/OkRHkCYha+fNC6dta1HXMpEXigG51OEL4co29ZdcWyTd8GizDqASSe424d6iEdYYWDWg0dc6Qg7AjDvEbTBij7sQZnWiJvXwdX9jhvGK9gVXntSp+vXaRg2eDsUdzOgX/tp2y3/Pt3A/tsRhBvBGDnnplOW5YL6GcK62fDrKfDraUA1EVxNOGtervy4SfpunuTlKHDaD6WYeMGi8aRBGZANBGd8hM8HgDM+wkoxktp5KK08oJUPdItht0oFjCqBQTEwrxF60HDkTiYQNBKA3wDw60DC+JRBilXM0KN0pkko+m4UzjaN7lIw/bRsMaBk0a9iMaBx3a122aZoUd2PCrteCVRrgVzONZvCF39+xzt4Cx3uQ3sQBEG7HyMw/OQI/7IHuRdSTz2sAVdSEKdTwNEEEdVsLdc6hxS6TiBWwYcMs+oH9mSECxPmMAS3xYO7rUgHnMDjIdQjvLjL0JHHGFHr1iPWzUKm2cfu51+0K7n2pMYwuONuNP5OJP5GEFY/nKQZhLns1XnJs+usc8uRu8WiujnCmukCWkVANROpkQVTTwEXgoFSjLRx2QWLhrM3s49fSzuilXX8ThHyWjyQDxBQChZRDJA3L9Fw65S3bxc2rAD65eBWBdCvBPrlwKoGZld9xKX6uEk0QGgAxE2Y2H1wyvW4QdaDRJpn2Zx9FtU6lWSfw3IrWXYuWHavfvaoeN2hdOtu+sI1/5FjZi3gcjZCrRSmWC6oGEzjfH0AcSHeLnTI3d//OMNFPyFCfl5w+AWk4NoMbhTDzqeLnE4D4pFSRqUuBYwnFetXAwnijr3gQS/SjSr8ZETcFX/KAy/uggUPOhD2A2JupCNPiOf8qZcCqVLO3aL2zZK21TK2pSrOpdpetXqBnTeC0dcCsar+uNNOrcL3y2CmBUA3HVxNEFRLPXkzX1CzCKmRJaaTKaabIqQVe9wgW9q4REg9DSUXAZePEFCLkzItuORQp+PXYx6Fv+Xddi+BYZo4dsGlG2VaDYyqYCb1Qvfb4Cb1gg5dEm5t5zxrpcyiwFFDgTOPRVUSkNeLzpiVGkcRbbNpttnDtrmURwUTjws59xKmDbM4qqFj8h6Uk1b9yJu1QCELyMQBhVShq/UCynElg8s/Haxx93mH0O8R4S9T8zwe7/Dw0KWQLWBYdORuO/xCBpCMBLJJKi4dbqU0w+zFc35EYceeI09J8hHjyuEM89xZ28JZg2zOOb+hUx7Y88H0KxFjmglTapG0U4+axB93iNvUnLAqvGhToGBXeNGuRNah5pxz6wX3/uO2TaIWVQLGRUAzFchFwOSiT6hlSZuWnzIulLUoOGeZc+lh3nW3hksPSsF5H3AmAEh7C2jEXffqsUpj2uVNOhXNPEhnGKWwrgYShC1rgWEZMKxAWbXIuONOOvWftMNc8cJrBfdcts0RUQ08rpcrbtoGu9t38m6phk+vbmifcTzGMB6nE4bVDh257II77oIVut+JMGgB6rXgYj44mwpORwPZCHC+QPBqhklwy6t30B50APF2Id7vHiGXy93f33fMZR6zqr3ojBe5XghkIo/crtIPJ7kVUK6E08/64OUCiPqpE7alyy5l8zFdO77lE46VmwbJLKUAgloY1TBj7k7alIrfgIxd1YWn/Sftak/cL5J9WCJnVyFjXX7KquqUTaOUXZuYabnw7ULUtTRwIQKc9AVSARJX4tWcWy8+KLvmXG8Q0KXiWCpjmiJjknbGOBWcC0SqxV20rtQPw2kHoZU9O9UDMFcDsOc90OIPm+H3auEWjeBevbB1s7Rb72nnTnV3qkEYzSyGeNmuXFAzScykTvB+N7jbJmVVpR1CvBNHNc8Y04sZvuDcIevQd+ReCzCuA7dq4Vq1cMVSIJsNpBNgp8JhUkFAOhmmnCWsmzy4/Pf3EARx30MHux8lf/EJER4eHu7t7RUPf6URMKAbM34jcFjmYZNyANkslRVQMXEnY1ozHG+dNepXMx9WNxdeOx3dOP84Fe9eMm+ZytANwelGkCwyJqzSx+/GD1vEk03iRhScGiVNck9ZFJ+zrz9jXS9pViFqUiZiXArXSEcpJiJlw5GnAlBSgYLnQk5eSz1tlCemlXTBvOy6U/txvXQg531CL0HbvfGMWam8XZ2md7du8OAFxzqxe6VHHjSIWTYLWbQi7jYLWHWK2HaLO3SdcOo849p+0bPTOJJimUh5kDIkZ18G1BPE7tVLufYJ2NYqevaZpU8bJo7fjh+/6kc+atEiYd6CvF0D9MrAtUIgnwGTSYGfjAFigUDUB3HMH3YhGajkgetZIXXzP0AQdPgO4r77KLXfHxPhz6WFP8nh4eHu7q5rSq+EUZJaKNGqcP56NMUgZ9G2eCmxdT2g7bVdJj2pY70IvZ3eMp3YNJPWsx3Tuh5Uueiay3bOn3IvW3YunHPOn/IsnvMunn1aOKfm0oi8kQC7mSJhWiZkWAw0UoFiDFCJB2dDgHQIUtJPQOwpEHcDwo/AURdw8gk47YdUSkIppYJzEeIaqaq29douTTr+mHPWFWesijX9eq/5D56yaxYxbwZGDQjTNvjdNoRFJ8Ki7bjLwJUgoloY1jiDaZowaJ48YJc7pPSkDtxMlXncoZNAVQxq0Y4gm6XPKrhjTli1i5g0Aa1S+K0aoFWCuFEErqSBk+GwExGip6IQYv5wMV+Rk2GIi/FAKVfgTt2tgO6v30LQ/k9Xt/5z+WgID3l7EATxDiDeHsTj7u0dvNuDoO/fQnKWveBKmphp/YUg9unwWemg0WsRI0/KFh7XbztWrsT2f5XU/Sq+ZT2mkRPTshpct+BVteWSu+CaMe1fuOCVM/UkZ8y7csalZMwosutecL+gXCCQ9gdy0eBiFDgZICDmg5B0B+JOQMwRKeGIELUHAlYwgfsoEWtBISeJU/5A0h2c8T+ml2EY0OeTz7aP7lOOmBEyr7rgWGeXTrWIwWh49Rx70Chi1SVo1Shp3yloUY00KTrv1HorYsgohmIUPWQdS30QS7ZJGlZyLBXSDr/0qNwsbvhBOutBAedOzLSMWRdCMROlmIi6HA0uxMDlM2CnE2EnouCSgUgJb8EjPijJICAZDo5EoGQiwc0KcH/gpP3A2A4E8d5D0A+/r9B+//A9l/vhruABF9rfg6Dt139TsKiVMy9Xd+9S9MGqRo7a170ObXsRXj7u07jiXjET1b4T1bwZ3bQZ2bAa2cQJa1h8Ur3qVDTnnDvpVTTvXTjnV7bkX7Nil800jMVYRhOlNZPAcQ9wwhOc9IIdewoTeAwEHwIxB5j4IyBsC4RsEOKPkBKOcDEHIOgIjniA88Ey9ypUnnSpuLdr+XVfda1H3WuFGZYfMy9TdW/WDe4zSxlV8saKWDTATEpF7leddepQ8hnQDMIYRA6ZxA4ZRmIt44fNIrD6/m0qjqXqbtUPU2mOBTPGCVTlQOJpmy6kRgmQT4bLhcPPBQDpICAVCY4Fw44GIo74IiW8UUf9kSdD4afjEbJp4Fw0uFECrAeP2vc3j3y+t/sW4v7z8GMw/GgIefwo9RCCDiCIt3/I23vPg2aWP7sb0OWZNZLUtuZZPmUQhXmUwyhCPxugvijEbkTUTviXT3oVT4U1bIQ1roXWLfpXTj0qm3pcNu1UPO1eMu9RuuRVteZeuWaSOHInftg1f17XoREcdYZLPgZHHJASjxAidgBhBoQewETtgJANEHWEHfdASvnApLyBQixQThC9lavk0XvZs1fifoXwvQqESSm4USpgUiNhUXvKtlYtCG1dMG+YPKbk0ydl13DEvFTepfVmCFbDu0vLt8MsGm8RRzCMxJjF4u4EdRr6tzmkUrwqlqxzxpW8u44/bgM6ReB8EpAKA8fcgYQDTNwZIfoUiHrAJbyQkl6IY77gRBCQiUEqZAmqlcKv5wHTerg7RcqDFN80fcjjQry3v6984QF3d3//8Jda+PYAorHXHbPIT/PISa1zKV2rjzPJ1jG9qTVjfaTVQfbLsoGl2PoZ75Lp4Potv5rV4LqlkLp5hzy6a+mkW/m8a/mSTf6cRc6sUcaMcihJ4Um/Y9aClT8WiFsjhS0AwhjAjOCC94DAXYAyAyLW4OhjcMIDnPABZ0NQl+LA9VxR/eIjhiUSxsVANwNopoNbpeBGCbhRjNSvFDCpFrOqO/W4+ZJnx1XfDu3gXoPIIXWv7tvheMtkukFIv5Znk65Ps/bTBg2/lluhXTreTQa+LQ/jh5yLZuwKFzTCcGoxo1IOvXD1InAmAhx1AcLWSAEbYSEnpLgb8ogH/Lg3kAoEslHgchpcoxSlXYcwbQC2XcCLcsKb6JJN2IX4w1Y+wpv/mFrI41cY7EPcw10edLAHQevPv3tcMfMgFeOQNuBVMOKSPeJXNlGKfd5De9VOmK/DLOb3bYTVLnuXLzvmjHtXLYa3rj/Nm/YsmncpWnQoXr6TNqUUOnzWBy/m2CmgW6LhNmgbQRaTcQTwWwDowlDGQPAuXOw+TMwKftQBKe0Bk/EDMsFALgalkgEuJ6PUs4U0M+FqieBKDFDPFLvTIGjQKKhdiNItETevO+PSc9Gr74p3p25o3704rFUqzSyGaBZDvBdDuBXQeeNpvY5no65X01XPpqvudSouVTe9W4wjsA/Sxu9nzCr6DCqHUOVccEKa5eBUKOz4E6S4HUrQVlzMDXXME37cG0gFg/OxQCUb3KwAt+tgRs2oB13AeQB4EI96E2zScW8hCIL2P0pg+NEQvt97+2Ev5HH3dvd//Md7LnNySyMadzuqz72AFl4z71M+G1C7nNy9ld2zUtDKKOiYzO1Zi2nk+FcuOeVNetdwfOrX3POWHbMWzFNmjFNm1UIZR+264Ca1QLsYnEsVUsu0jRm+dCscwLRgCH2xo7ZAxAYcsRGQdhGW9YLL+gDZQJhCNFI5Ga6SKqSSDleIRyknSdzIEtHMEryeefRW6RnThiO3C6TvV8vaN593aVMPROuGY26HDVx1Kld/0nAroNskAmMaiTUM7bvt36nr3arj1XLDu1PVrUnds0U3FK0ThtcMJCi49AnplwsblUgYVINLWeBoEOyEJ1zyMRBygIt5wqWDgUw4uJgErhYC/XqEWTvcohPc70Q+QANnDHDDnvQhWWeQvn4PQdDH6UH70RBy+UbhZ0PK18Lt13+7mztplUqJa1rO7X0e3bAaUs8Ja5iPb5vL7plLa5tJblmIqZ0Pr1vxqVrxa9qxKZjRix7XjhpXCaJf8aOetkMjtCrAlTxwLh0cTQDS4dZxw9cdsoCQDhA0RB1xBBJu4IQT6pyn8KVglHwwTD4UcSUWpZqMUkk5ei0DdikWKCUI6eSI6OUI3kwRv5F0TDv5rEWpukfnVY+2y061+mHoe7FEs2i85pNGg5B+wzC0QUi/jl/nDe82bd8Obd8OTc8WVfuGCw8qLjjWKfr2XA0hXPbAHjNtFNAsE9LMFFHPR1zMBNIx4HQgOO4BJL3AyXDYhWRwJQemWQUzbIdbohE2gzDbPmDbDTcfAHZ9CDf8ab/he8m4se0vDyEutPcRNsOP785wd3kQdHDI2/vxEFre/INpOtMyDpdYO5PXuhpdNR9auxBQPR5Rz0ruWolpnAmvZPsV0DzzmE65405ly7qxw5Ku2FOeQyfc8Eft0QK36sH5DNipdMHj6YLSOSiFFMcs9m2/KpSspcAxKyBiLywTDmQ8gaw3Sj5YWClKUCkaXIqAX4kVvpYupBgNV4yGaaQCnSxh43xpyyLpu2lHtAKvujYaR2B1/dpVnStMwnrvBHabheMexFD48LR9O7V9O294t9/wbldyqZW2yDmhlY5Sjxc0zD7j3n4zeVwjjCV5p1lIrVJINQlciAenk+AyCUA6BJz2A3JxQir5MMV8lGa1kHGv4AMC0n4IOOCBfR+w7xZ9OCT8GHs8gK4YOX4vidA3vvrvjTP+v8pHQ/hTf2buHsTbhfbfHULQX/ehFtKkajD+YQYtsXkhoXE2tG7RPovhkE4NKGHFNS3GtSwF1864lYw9Lp6xL9vQT14893QY2GHBvW5g2AaUS8CFDNT5FHAiFHkqROh0tJBetZTP+CmvSZhmDTgdKawYfEQvXFwrHlwKABf8UZdDUVfCkEoRCJVIoBQqpJeNuJEiqpdx3DDnuH7aGaMsZZuyG871am7119wbr7rWaXm16gV06wV0a/t2KD2uuujUeMm5XMEx86pbwU3vJnnbcvj1CKDoKXnMX/RSpqBOvYrHkFXsiHkY7qR5I9BuQqnngnNRQCpISDZM/FwYQjoQdiZE6FI8MKoDd5vh93qQ5mgBK6ygLRFujwc2A8ABKxU8IRfM0IsZ9syntuLn97kQdPh7yhce8KucDv8H4b8gaGhmSzWg3y5zJKF1MbZ+Oqx+yaNkxjmH+SSL6lvIdMmhOmTTbfImjVJYV7zwxx52SNzvAGb14E4VTLcCXM4Cp+OBRCgQ9hWSihKRigVyaeB2E/L+IEKnQehq7jG99BP3UkSux4MrIUAhWEg5CnY5FFwMQKrFHTPKFzPIPW5SfNay8qJ15RWbqmtOdTfdmm66NFywLlR1qdXwaLrp067j16kX0G0cgTEMQ9+IJGp5Nuk/qVBzzJc0SRK+lSR2JQzAHwBRS3DGW/B2/s0QrE0S1j5xUNGlEdwuFVbLg11MgJ0JE5WNFJAJAaf8gGwIUE0Gd+oQZu2CVhiUJQZmiYXZ4GCPCLDHeNhjrFQAQyFoxDiRHlQ+OsDYOIQgiPd7qp35BcJ96GCXB0HvIWjti++t0mn2aSTvAopLOtazcMyrfNardNojn+lTyPIqX3xctmqQNn/Be1jUog3cLAYqWYhbBUAzC66SipRLEDgTDSQCgaC3wNFQ0dMpiCv58NuNSJMuuE6DgFYRSjsFaAUB1XCgGAIuBwtejTmum3H8dq64fpaofuYxkwIZq3LZB+XnLEsUHaqvuzZec6pVelh6wbromnvTDe/2mz4dGh7Nqi51mp6tmp6t1z269Xw6bvnWX3OtkDbKBDIBAPFIDNiJKPqAy4FAJ+2cS6OmV51VzIBBGP6C88DJ27XIy6ngZDBCKlTwYixcJRnoFSDMa8GdZrhpF+xePzDrB+b94CEaOBEQ7oSTPiT5ELpmNMM+dzy6bpzAfn4IQdDBj/9v7/X/XT7e6Qy/NpJ7AHH3edwDHgTtQdBffuQ9yaU+jO3xzCP7FjOCq2e9y6Zcckcd0yn28WSHnNk7qYunnlCAWRfMsBWuVQouxAOFOLh8DFw2BHbCG4i5gCNPUCd8gYQHuJCFUCsSM24QNW0G18uASrbAzQwJw1SBm3ECmnFw5XCEcriYVtIR/YxjJgWyD2vk7GoUnRquONResilXsK1QsC65bFNyzan2mnuTXkAPf8/T9e/W8evSD+q7Fdhr7D5wOwytHNB4xjL3mEIMgLkBlIugUoTw7UK4YTUwaRa37ZOyab3i2HPaskvYqOu8fb+4XjlMPglxLlbwSgpSMxdmXIWw6RC42wcz6QbGPeBuD3iAhjsRhL2GxP0pKhGUG3EMi+wpn8r52NpRAnvnEIKg/d+VIT3k/VzeegjxDrlc7iEE7fGgjNYZjwxMcDnbv3zcq2jMJYv6KGPkURbTKpasFUg46YQG9/uAQTvQqgHK2YiL8cizcYKy0UgpPyDpBMRtTyiFKBhkIi/6gpsVcP2y0w8bFZx7j99tAlezgGK82PVoEZ0YQc0owWsRR27Gn9RPF9NJFNNPk7WpVHGuV3VpUHOpv+7erOpUK3Mv55xlnrZnq6Zn+02fLqXHtZcdqlSc61Wc66+6Nqo419/yRis510vdz4ZdDgHCTwUvpJy8XyfoXC3hgD4XOH3Uc/KIK1PCBi9k0gnUqmB63SizBtTtCsEbRUJq2QjFDKCaA25Voyy7Uaa9iLu9wGIAZocTdCVJ+lLOhFAvRIzox5DupdLdyxci6xbjK6lE9tY+F4I+Rmz/8Y65uf9Tmsy/2ct/IM9+G1VG8SoYsUnCWsehnVJJjpm0h6k0l/z5G8HkI3bd4H43MO0GWuXgUpLA2XBwLBCIuYOjLkpGmZ5pjELcn6OaXx03zBRxG1KLYjoUTLsWLz3IXNEJZsmaViIvekveijp+K05SO+qIZvjJW4nnzLIvWBWetylWda45b5V/3ipfw71Rx7dDybHyvFX+ZYcKVZeGmz5d6k+a1Z80a3l1XHVtVLCvPP+gWPZJs5ReiqiUJzjiCZTTBR71SIdT5aJIZ71J11M5KvGr8iHzUi4UhEEDuJIF162BG9YiDapQuqVIrUKgng/Ui8DNWphhO9BvAqadgnY4iafUk34jZ4OGFcOGr8VQbNLJroVjobXzsXVTiRVDtJnn7/ch6PeFfBMwAAAgAElEQVRWhMjlcv9n7Bv00zyfuc2/RBXh3XPIj7MobjkjXgV0+zTKnXCcdeakegBO/GEzMKkDBrVIrULUpTjBM4FA2v3mw0qPFGpW94sM9JeR3V95N/9BPWQU5Yo3zpwOqV/0r5h1Ltt4XPXZ/ZQpzce10obRlyxS1Wzz1W3ylB/kXrUrVHEouWidq+ZcccEy67xFtqpzla5fp45fp5pbvbxt6Zl7BSpOjarOTTe8uu+E4LQ8uxTsqs/cK0DcTECd9gLABkiHCtn3CYYwLkSzbXPX9aLYKj7kkw+6xE3bgEYpUM4Dl9OFruXD1YvA1Xyglgs0C5G3a4Tudgibo4XMscC4FXG/S9yVKB3IuBjOUImg6EaTzRIo3oW0oDJWVM1kTCUzq546v/mHvUOIe/h7cmegnxH+PPaUC/EOoMN3b77eiy8jehWMeJZMuOfR3bOGXfPG3MqWTJIY8u5dAmZlwKAUaBeAK4lw2RDRs0EhRePluM9z+rZCa2eNogal7BrOe1JkPMelAhhWebPJrStxTYtOFStWlTtPml7FdL9yyyJpORUpWaTou5UbPa3TeFSoZJur4lBw6UH2ZdsC1cdlio/KLtkWXXWt0/RpU/Nouu7Roec/cO1Jm7pbq5Znl7xNpahOIrgSAI65AyEH4TMBknfKkY4Don70q2GT90PZ6o8GkUpZQDoOoVQC5IrErtYcvVomcD4ZdiYNrpCNvF6E0K9G3G2G3+uC3esHpmhJR6yEE+7Y0yHZcKZaAvt2CvtB+qhLFjugmBJcQg8pHokqJhe3sV588+4Qgj7KeNFPXsH213/9rbCZ5F9It4rGOqURnuQN2WTStcLJZ0N7RR2bUGZNgvpNAhqlQC7iyr2MjPal2qHJ3IHZpIGXdkXb8r5TSFs6uEcGD0evBdL86z9P6/osvnKydfiLNuYfoxsX84b/1ETbKMMsGHvkS2v7qT7M1XCpkrcrkrXJv/Q4T+ZBmqJLuZpHo7Jr3VX3BnXPuus+9YYBvfohg+qBaFmXVjmnNgG1GIEznkDwIUBcAcftZU36RA2GwbVucLsL3CgX0Ck9rtcNLhaCMyngUhbiZqWkVY+kPRbcbYepp4pYdQA3KnAbh3stABsq7H7fkUeDpwPIJ7xwEo4dUo/b7iYzn5bOemXTYiunwuuZcc3zvjnk5Fpadd/wWx4XgriHHyNv/8kRHkBcPHsztIThXcB+kj3knIU3iycoefUL2TQIWzUBtUxwMUFAKemud3cV7nU1bqMW8ya9dTWyeSWgdd26ZEYnka4dz74ZO6kd3B/ZsVOAf5PePttCe9M69nV612Ih+Q1+4Vv61r9aaG9ck/oumcWdNU1QfVx24WH+CeOYS7YFqs41ai712t5dai71Cnald0J6dQP7lVxaFF1bpcxLgawvSj4QCFsB5F0g6y6qU3zUHAczIYHbPeBOB1KvCahWIFWKwPlUcC4eXEqEq2cdNa0/btkGv1OF0ioRe9gn7DUK85lEeE6JeU8KupKBXZe4a98ZP5JyBO1a+JBFCtMld9QjgxxWOhpSNeJfSE2sm4wpxiy8+HYPgiCI+/tKNv2aHEIHnFd/DcsnBhYzndIwtilooyisvHOnqHk3uFEKlJORl0Ntg3sGxr7Dsr/opKzVE95kdKy75tCs0sgPs0ZCWpYrGN8UYNaDamk17K+q6W+S2ydy+haKMJzsnrkiDKdv7E336Kvusc+a6W+CSkeu2mbKGCdeti48aRh/yjDl0oNSFfsGFfsGBeuKi/eLrjrWKD3tPPugQlwzSVA+FJx4AjvhBICepILbpadoeR/qCfeRKzHL0r5kYFwufrcJqJUBlXygnAvXKhbRK0PcLITfLETdrgK3KsGVgvN+k0JPR4AzHvVkWOTpCNKbAvcfOeaOvhRC1U+fMk5hmsWTHFKIntnk0BJGaAU1pJSa0TiRXT/0d/6d3/c//ndcTts/fP/193uFLWNB+STXLJx9Ot40ZuiCXbPgzTYgnw7OBziGduLHv6FMf9k1tNQzvJKGZvjX0m0yxvVDxs+YNlw0zg3OwvRSlmspHMzKn5vZX2ajOZk9y1ldC4Xd8wVtU82EjRrMSvHAfN3I86axr6MbpnXcKk5ohcrblhw3SpW+W3DOslzWouKcZflJ41xR3Xhp+9pjBrkIWX8gZC96xBEAPdnr/n65wzYV41ZlSzpp01rpU7I+XRpRg8Gdn1smseCWaHCv84gd+qwbWdyyA9woAXqVKPNOYTvShYi587GTyikzxzz6ZfzJmkUvJKOn5UOpqhEjZtnTTiWzTwrGfIroQSV03zyyfyEhoY4RWdA/NLHzIw86hKDDw/2P0vzyN7gWs7/Pg8aXv4kvJ/uXUB9lU+6EE44ZliKvFAPZCGOnml7KC8bsazRtCTO23UxcCWidM4jCKjihJQ3aYIq5Z26mO/hXFdaTMmqJJb3Ted1LeQPbpbjXlbjXTYSXNd3LXdQXVYOc3L6FlI7pjH5ODf3b2LoFjYe5IgYJIgZJgnrJ4ndy5B81yTs2SBhlHTHOlDDMBWe9BKQ84CgrAAxkLrtHl7JyB3f86kfcyiZMYllyj/sF9bM0fFrDWzlPcqnHHveccOxSDSAZJU1oh5JPP6wXMiwWMio7F8JWTJq27/nateulcSpdP5ahETd1KX5OK2nyWiTlTvywcz7Tr4QZWsEILaN7ZeNDS4ejy7CZ1eg//Yu3d/jToG3u7you/HXZhXjQN9/tZ9UPP83DmcdjlJ1bEarJ4Li/4p2s2r4NysSL3qEp6tIX7aOvQ8rpMpYEwRvVAjfyTxrm2kRj6shv+hiv2ghLLZjFiq7ZpEpGXDU7o2WpanAHw/oTfuybwclvGikvi3Db0W1LofVzyd1bqe2rYSUscYMEoOoP1MOFdVLE9TNEdFPBtQigGgQu+gFxG8RROwC7A1AGkVnUCvwXfuVjIRXjlmFDF4xb4PI5cLlYOaNMi4B6z5T+qKallE5OOfFV9/if+qf+Uj/8WXLTrF/+8BnX1ssBXb69m0+qRrMGX4XXb52zb7wRP2WQtXQnZcwkjvA4Ax9YRA4ro4RXjgSWDMdU0kNyOgjs5QMIgnjQwQH3kHdw+N+CkLe/98MPUA912SN38FZo1zGjfHAhUuLK0+RSJnpkC0Od76ctttF3Uno3dQK7ha+XXbZsdkogF3UvDY4/H5p7SZjYJs68pEx/SZz4vJ/xsof5qm/sTT/rTS9ju25wqqh/pmBwNRP90q92xaVgKrhuJb17sxz/0jKwFynnBU65CMqHgFMe4LQH/Lw3OOYABB+InHwME7cASB1ZTZ+E+tmImtkneYyHiVNKD3vgCunCikkGrvXRReT6/nnK5FfUua9p818x5z4fm389vfr1/NZ3LM4fCFOv0to3HJL7wurovgUD7cyvy/BfGkdgz7m23E6dcaxY8yiZCiljpjSxkhoYUTX0oFJycD6hpIvx5rt/8CAI4kKH+1wexD34GC0vfhstPIB40M4fD2Kb2caxg4I3U4BMSHgegTj19dLzv5DZK3205czuedNYnGbYkGc+prB/oYW0hmdsUZibOMo8gc0hTq0PT78Znn5FnnqJH98izuwwVr+gLL/sZy3n9U64Z/b7V824la1oePUYhg5E1M1kdy82Y/58wzQfCD0Eog4CJzyQx1yBuAP8qKOwkLWQ+AMAtOFnzJ0Sezxyh+2TCQ8TiOq+Y0AxHSjHeuTQiJxvGZztkYnFhdU3o4t/YC1+NTr3amz22ej8c+bSq9HVL8a2vp1ZfItlvMlspPinNw9OfJ3fvRHUuHo7maodz/JseO5bMeObR4itGo6rJoeUkXyKCGFFQ5yv9t9DEAQdQAdcaB/iQdz3/NYl/5l8eoT7PN7+HgRx3+4eTK5+4ZnccUw3RsqsrI3M6R990UbdqMUvF/fOeqS0OcbUlWHXBka3Bka30MzNfvpq/winn7aMYaziRteJ489wY1vY0U3c2BZp4vnw9Cs+UcbsZzj2tn9B/zm7Mvi9HqDTahA5GVQ6E9q8/DRvBpz0BaLukmd9EMdtwVErIHofJWaIFDcFQndMXYrTuteMYgmyTyjCVmMInTqgHP0kDT289Io+v8Kc25zk/Iky9d3I3Ge0+c9p85+PzH1GnX1DnX1Dm/+cufTV0PRr2vyX5KnXXeSV9BpyRBEutXU2uXXxfjI5oH4muXM+r3spu3kpumg0sogcXzP88uXLt2/fQr84ffxY8hu1S+DnLn6EoB76lkNsl2MqtYe2XtnLKmpnNA1xUmrJ/lkdtYQ14sr3/xvhIJ2DZa7hWdvY0U0McwM7uklg75Amng9NvhiafMFa/pa++Fnv+Bu7jOET1h1Ar0HdHf8occSlask2bfLk9Sxw5KnwsccCkg+AmDmQfAiEjICAEUDoPwppy+rfciycPO3YD9RqgFKCeRiukfKaMv+COrVMm96gTn9Gnf3T8PQrysxr6uwbysxr/u+GT5Ey9zlz6Rva/JdDk6+b8csZDYyM1pkywsvQ+rnwxokaxmfVlFeFPZthOWS/1HbG2h/5/KCfGwn+W3fI/0Q+fWh/AB0e8hXx4BCC/rYPTTz7e+ngYjd5uZuyMkDfxLCfN+Lm67FzuMnPe8de9DM3/w0hmraCYaximBuDjHU0fW2Qsc6nSBx/Rpp4Pjz9hjr3irX114KBdU23NqCWcsmm2TqWppU8pvgUd86oGoi5ALgpUsQUII2AiDVAmgKUKVLKziMRG1jG9CibVPdDH7Nq07Ivqca/oa/8DctcI7NXqVNbpInnw/Nf838o5KmX/Af+M2Xm9dD0a+rsm5G5zxiLX4/Mf1OP5xT0LPTO/LUYs57eNZnWNVmAWS8c2EmqoHcNLfzwC1KHv+it/1HU8Tc4nYF4EATxuBBvf3/v7SEE/QBBvSNTbfiZdsJs/winuHm4spMxPPsZjv0MM7bdz9zsZ26imZsDjLVfIuTz4yPEMDfwrG0+RfLMm5G5zygzr4dmvvbNwIGL7hJayXo+xKNPccCw5pheJRB+BIABUtgQCBgB1H0g8hBx8vFt+/LI8im3DKJrPu1WaJdeSH9+8yh29A1h7Dmetk5mbRFYm6SpF0PznxMntkmTO79cQ1PPhqaekaZekCaeD089H5l9M7bybf/oi4qBxW72N/ipL1ppm2HVRJ8iQkQlq3pw+ft3/ApNHpfLPfzfsxH+Y/nkCPkDs3n7exB3H+Lt83iHf/nhR+rETFnbSFETuQU7U95Ore0dHZp8gWGsD9LXeunrfYwNPsIB2uoAfWWQzvmAcIC2iqavYUc3PyCkzHxGmXmNG92c2/xLJ3FVySgcnHY9b9EMrDqARqGQRjE45QMXt0SImaCOPgDitggpdxE5L48UakTlrG8h07eYYRXb6ZyNwTFWMNTlgaElCvv5EGunj7pCmHiGn3lGmtz5QJEPb2jqGWlyhzzzijz9fGT2BXVqhz7/OWnyde3gQknv9PDMl7i5r0qJHOeM/ifp2I7h7bcHEAS9/amR7s/8uD/Lf/6GPznCH3lcfmEpxD2ADg8hCPrLP971EqkN2Lnh+S97aOuNmKk+6iqavoZlbuDHNnpoa730dTRzE81cR9PX0AwOlrmGG13HMDcGaKt91JX+EQ7fkBLYO3jWNmF8C03fwI09Y8y+Zs6+DMvsAtJOEtrlQK8cXM2Hq+QLKMTDT7sBSQuktD3ytBtc9ulp7WivbJpXHiOodCq0nO2Xhy0cmCYwl3C0xYHhRTRtdZCxOchYx4/vYCe2SJNbxIlN4sQmaXKLPL1Dnt4ZmtomTW4RJp6Rp5/T51/RZnaY86/oC190UjgFrYzUClI9Yb0QwwmpHk1qnq/HcL740w9c6CdHhv9OPhY8vvwGWrjH/bnTyvt/7fF40Fd/3sur7slpZZLm/9g6tFqHmcVPvkIzN3spy33Ule6RVT7CwdENDHMDM7qGH9sgsDYHGet91JVu8mIvZZlvSHFjWxjmBom1OkDfJEx+hR3dpM9st2Dmj6uHAcUsoJwGU84BCjkCyllALgCcdQQyj1Hy3sJKfncD2vxLWcHVs1G1K8GFY+GF2G46hzi2hhtdHaCvdJIXBhhrhIlnWNYWnrXN5/dLhHyomLHN4ZkXtJkd5twz9uLrscU3pImXbYQFj7iusKKh8MqRqPqpUuyrir6Vtdd/3YN+0Vf+Fw8fRX4DhD9A0C7EPYR2IegQOuRCy8++L2+nJdWSI4rR6Q3UGux8B2Wtj7HZR1vrpXC6qJwe2hofIXZ0Ezu2TmBtEtlbaPpaz/BSB3Gum7w4yFjnO6gDtFUsbR479gI79Qfi9JvRxWcE9vMbdmXgUqbgpRhhxWwgl41QzQNKMQjVIHDRTVApQMYgLrJ+3q+cGd+5GduwEZLPii0mkmefEcef9dE4mPHtwYlN9PjGIHurf4RDZD0nTmwSxjcI4xvEic2hqW2+CuLZ6/ipHfria8rkJmN2h7X4kjq1Q5l+RZp6ldWy6pzQl9A8451Ljq+eqcft0Odf8QP4D4b0A8J3735PtTO/KofveRDEHxnOj/GnFrap858VYTipHbPJbdMtlM0+8jSOMtk/MtdNX+sf4fA3PL7bgh3d5MeCA7TV/hEO/1v+V3wftX9iDcvkkCdeDY69IrB3hka3Lf1agWI2uJoNlAuBUjlMtRh5PQMohQClIHA1UvVBXFD5aEjNfGjdckTtgn8BubhnCj22gxtbIbBXieNrxPE1AnuV/zw0uTE0sUVgrRPZG+TJbfLkNpG9QWCtk8Y3hyY3RuaeMRZf0uafD01uEMfXKDPbjMWXNV0z/vm0sNrlkBJmSAklq2ehj735SSc5/RbH3DwI2uPvAoeHEA9ize30MDZK0Evp7TMpbVPNlLUuwng/YbSbPNVKWfnA6d8ooulr/SMc/l7Ip8h3cPon1nCjqyT2CwzrNXH8GXX8hXsiHqZVClfLFblRDZRLgFwiUIsQ0Q8X1g9G3vS3CKpO7ljxKmK5ZNPDqucCC4dKe6aYS1994EccX8OzOHgWh/8JaXzzA0I+Tj5C0sQ6ZWabvvBiZO4ZeWqTNLE+PL1Fm39e1zvtnT0UVrscWzsdUUGPb2S3DC9/0hkyn37IAb9AH4IgCOLu7b77cb+DMJnWOJLfwU5pYqU2s9uoG12E8W4ss3NotoX6k8PyvykOMtb57kwfdYX/Fd9B7Z/YwI+t4Ud3MKzXhPEt5uzr+OoZSdMmgWs5QCkXyKUhNNKFdKNF7/iJGnrJ2sbZxbYntnOeFo49yRuNaVgMKyJV9LCpUzu/VEHc2Ap2dBk3toJncfBjaz+p3cQWkb2BG13Fj62RxjeJ42vkqU3q7A51doePcGhyY3h6q4W4FFhCjW5Zi2uYDSwY9i8gl/ZOfJxL9b8inz7le/Ce93OzMd7+3jd//FtOAzGsiprWQE+oG42tZbZQNvvIs714ds/wUjt9i+/U/BvCD3H9hw9/UsERTh97k8DaxDK2MKzXONYGc/ZlYe+2lGU76lo6UMoEl9LgKsliujEKDhnnH8bLmEfdj+4MqJr2Lpvxr1qIaViMLqe2ExfxjEU+MAJ7Fc/i8BHyKWKZnJ/UbnwTP7aGZXLwY2tE9gaBvcrXvOHpLfLU5tDkBmlinTSxXoedDq5iJvU+T25diqpkJzbNtZE39v/Lhxwc8G/+8nupvvry+/gqQmLvRnLLTHTDtF8xpQyz0jW00IVjd5MXOxnP+Qj5FD/QwjA3fhnX/9K09oyt48c2MPQtDPsldmyVNrVdgXshZdUClGKAfDxMMRtxJVlMPVLubrKcScIZ3Qi9wFbLlGHTWOL9BLJHPjOihDxA3ySNrQwyFvnMfskPz+JgGCt8hHwV5CMksNY/bJYf+PE1uLh33KOQHNayFtu4EFc/ndW91kbe+Oc/PmGP/N8AIffwpzb/XIgHvfjqn/6FWJ/Gpcj2Tb+GlftJmNiG8WbCYjuW3Yaf6aD9X7Tw1xDyTWv36AaWucZHiGevUic3KnDPpB80C+tmgovR8CvpAgqxcreSZTV9Jc49FDxhIe9apx44cN65UcW93SV3NKSE0kVdJzJX0PSFQcYihrn0YfEpfkBIYK3jRlf5hhQ/toZncYjja3z7yefHXzltbOOQlntxeLcsckgpI7FpqhE3//btJ1TDT9+PFDrc530oS4S+/BvPPRerFTlgV7ZikTdzxaPJJXeogcDpJsy0Yie6qOsfVPDfDOlPO9//iRZNX+se3Rikr2EZ2xj2S9LkxsjUeiV+R9a+FXUzC1yOhykkiitH5DTOD429au1kJCXVyPv0yXmhj9o2XPLofpQ34Zs/3ELewDLXfolwkLHIX9jRZb4hJbI38GNruNFVvjuDG139gJA0sf7BgyVNrBf3r+p4N2l4tT6MGfDNI0XV0GsH2T+P3/4k8undmZ+vW3D3diEu9HcI8q+ky7o3qEczrkbSxKxKrJKwzZSdQepyJ26qh7L6awj5vkzP8FLP8BLfo+FT7GZuommrOOYOhv1yeGabPrNeRdyRc+oSuVMMlJOQSvFy+vELL3f3+Pc99t5djaYfd+5EmldLObbeDBwwC2muwS0P0Fb5/LCjyxjmEpq+MECb50PlY/vgyPCDCiyT88GQkibW+R4s/8+4qgl5m2L5RzX3wrv9C8iJzawW0uQnHZb+WzSzPIS476DDfR4X4u3u7r8vxq7Iu2HkgjtEw9gwjxENj+bGnmk8Y6sBP9NJm+8mL/JXL2X5l8FDJ2Wle2S1h7bWQ1vrHlnlP/cxNjDsxUHWTh/9WT91iTm/jp3YKMS/knlQJ6CeBlNPAfrVSo9r3/99H+JC/4Kgg3/9+Yp/vbQz5pwHU8i6RtKpyiiZWdK9OkZjdVOWehmrg+yt/tH1HvoymrGIZczhGFP8nY+vglgm5wNI8sQiibWOpW0w5z5HM6YJk7No5gxpevOeTxtMKUPCtMUkhRxaP1bes0oZ/+IjBPC/Lr8Fwl3u3nv+lBHeLg/i4pf+rOaFkYsgnoicOJ+4es65OSQXh6FvtuFnOiiLXUMLXUMLH1SNvwWi6Wt8Zr309V+uPsZGP31uYHQby/6cyN6hTKzSVr6KaVqStmoAqmkCt4phps1ani2H7yBo7+A9BHF//O5GaJucH/18wKyYdQPcLFfOuzu+ZZ5Bm8IwVjCMFRxrDTu2OkBfQjMWsaMLRNbSh82Pj/B/PNLxeQJrfYj1nMhcJ7OXhqcWieOrbfgZGd1EcDlN8HatRQYtvn2qomduZvW7/3KEh9D7w91dvkNzuMeDuM/+Cd0JHjjmPQS375GLnxe0b1d7WlvdP4mhLnaQljqIc11DC72UZb4t/bD66et9tLU+2lo/fX2AsYFmbvJXL3VxYPQZfuJLwtgzEmudzvmLeXgf0MwUvdd+/BFG1pNqn0yAuBBv/+AAgg5/+O6Of/N5f7pc5Jq0TTfKMEfYucG2aITKXB1iLuJHZgnMJRKLg2MsounzOBYHx+LwsfH5YRgr/GcCax3DnieyN8hjO4SRZfoEZ5i1yFr8KjylHZz1RagXIPUqtAI6PbJ7KzqZX36391E6Hv6afHqEXOiAu3vwk096yIO4/4Agp6RBCfcRYFh23AMn5EmRfNTkk9FLpC634RbbidNd5Lm+kaUB+soAfaWfttxPWx6gr/TTV/tonD4ap5++imauD45uDI5uoJnrhLFnONZL9OjLXsoqdfozNPubG0+aYHqFSMteYNV32m0wtmb8YA+CePx59O+exvWecBuQjViTud8lblQi4NF5KbSjg7gxxFwkUGfx1Knh0QUSYwFDm8ex1vqYnEH6Mp8cHyH/GT+2NsBaIoxv4GgcBnuDOrpIZnLIY19qGcYAuWgRnTK5x/0mMXj39LYe0sTbw49ypf5X5bdAyIX2D6EDHheCuNAhb+8tBGU20CQeEY5ZNgiY15wInDrhNazhWtqMnu0jrXSQZrqH5/tpy2gG5wPCftoy3x394Mh8iPdxzB3M6PNB1jPc2M445y/xZbSz5vlCJpXiziS4I1HKoX6A+eL9ewiCoB/f/gOC9vsIa0esKyXdGEdu1Qhp50oGEOH2Vb75I4N0Dpm1RqDNEWkzRNoMhjaPHVvtpq0MjCx+oPgBIW50dYC9gmOtkegcxvjaEG2aPvMmvoAqIusBlDME9Ypt81cT+z4v6J5Y3H51yDs45H3CYb6/wQEbxOXtcXl7vIOfNHIPgqhTW0C36JhpKVBNQFn1nPCkS1qURJYOU1nbXeSZHspcP21xgL70YfXTFj+oI5rBwYyuYcfW+QtP38YwN/BTOyPzr4cmPrvvVSF1N/vIw8ajbrhjfqMqbjWfffOWx+Xn6vYPIejLr/+u4FCCNG0R1CxCXM845U8DVg2XHjeU9k3jJ98Qx9awlGkcZXKQOosdW+2hc/qpC2ja0v9GODixjmYs0ye2iNTJodHZodnPr1lnweUjgFr2ScvKJ7Ub0S0b1QNzf/z+ewja/e+e5cvlQlzeHgQdQFyIx4V40MEhdPDtdz8o29cKXU8CyvHgagbqfj8wa9Z+WoMZmu6lzvdS5/tGFgboS2jGMn8N0JfQtBV+HRRudB03us5PIpLGt0cmXg9NbeMnV4amN+p6J58mD1okjigE4E+4dEkH0rwKhw/f7XIPDnf39yBo9z0E7e//wz+HKKhdDNTSkDo54vYYmFW/gGXdw5i2uuHnGPZL9PAsnjKDpUxjmZxexuovEX7YF3Gjq7jJbQxjlTaxgaOyydPLxegpaeMUAd0SSZMazbBBoySCXRK+b2R7d/89xPsoXdR/VX6DWb4QfzAxxIV2+VUk0C4EQbm9n50yyLloXotQTQHaNcCsG6EdWVTV2k9b7BtZ6BtZ6KctohnLg8wVPsKf6tjGNgisTf4ijW+TJ58NjW5TZnfwkwtD02uFTcPlgy9CWp9L2tdf9BmQDaZ0TX0LHb6DDg94EARx3/4IQRD0HX78W8mb+UAhCqmXA3RqBT4UwZoAAAmhSURBVB8QRJ0xp+/GJHcs9rJeD4wsE+nzOOoMhrHSR+P8XxHix9ZIUy+IoxsE2twwe4a6uP40p03BuVrErEXJHWuey1T0qniaS//i7xAEHUD7bz/KkLtfk990BOUv5QCCHoa2C14vQygXAtlYCYNqCfWM24b5gxML/TR2O55MnF1vpXPaRrd66ItDo7N49jpmlIMZ5eDZq8TJNfw4B8deIk5yaNOf4eirzKVX7UNTeR30IuyGbQrpTjjBIpMTVzvx13/+CEF/fwv980cIevf+ANrnQod/24Ugx2gcuJYJ7pQDvbwLTr1HjWqBeqKGc10z7YvhmRc9eBqJOYMZmUPTVjBDDAKVRaRP4ugzGPosmrkwOLaMn9igUJmjrEXq2BqR9cIvpVPTIVPPu1EvoO9K3Ixa6Ki8ZSF98dtD6ACC/g4d7nE/pUv6/xvCXQgaX/vzSa1QoMJPKcRI3kwXVIr2zcUylv5Moi5091BH2Dt91LV+yhqGwsEytgbpaxjGOpG9QxrfJo1vk8Y3h6d2htmb88/+2kSYDsppTW5j2SWj3QonAxtf3QrsZ+3s8iAIgn7Yhd7/NFz34ADivduHoOnXb686F5y2qVTwGFBw71bz6ZF9UK7tXh9dPtI9zBmZ2hyZWBmgzPRSZnooq70jq320ZTRjGcdaI7DWMYzVPsoyZfT5EGsZzZyxDSqEnfdAKiUJaKdcD2pVCaUfNy+Kr5/99keIB3Eh6B3EO/zvHor+a/IegiCIm10zgNROADdKRG+VwrVSxWzblewqAjLw4xNv2NQ5Jm1hkDiLG1nD01cHqWtoyuogdQ1H3yQwNwnMTdLYNpn9bGr5FXFiM72JElxJ8alg6wd3+teu26Qws9rn3kIQxOVCu/84hLhv+ee0vF1obx+Cdn+E9vHLO5ZRrc75M/eSRxzKWI+zRtxzyE4xLQkF6F7SAp65PMhY6KZMdVOf9Y1sDtBXBv6f9q41OMryjK6iM1S0tpax9YfTqtS2zoAD2haMxaGOFdBiZ0zECopGkVoSE2ohEZJQzAWSkE1CriYkWZvLhlx2k2wuJNnsNbvLhmTZ5kJKVQZsCVpCErO73+29nP74FtrpmB8wYYIznvn+fH+/837PnHmf5zmnw6U3WY2d7o4e3/GeEaNzIqumb9lvohcvj759RYbmx5m3ROQ8tL1q+SvlEW9ox6YgAYQwVcgQ9nW+5p4TFKDClMxe3FureTxt0RNFmnXF98XbvvPr/T9ct2v/kTZD96lO5+k250irdaCpoyd89dw9eLWBZ3KMd/Sf6XT4Mspb3i+37K4dWbfb8Fzy8VcP2l9PN18IgXNADEEMgUPkCMkKIIFwMIEjGARtcoxHpxo2JDRu+qD33SJLUoU7Jr05McugM/oMfaNGm7/ZPtjU7m3q6Dd2O0xme4fF2WUdaO8eajB4Nid9uOrl9O+tTf3WGq3m8bw71+vufK78nkhdVJyu3nI6BIiyoIaKcEBkgRv3IReOQpGBY0bBJ//GU1vKNI/mLNncdfdrzaveqt522PVMrO7Vg1379KO5pvHW/rF+z6DR4TXYBposJxr7vM3WIYPN12zxNZoHDRZfocFT7rgUXeiNiKvfXuDZmdPziQAKKEIAVAFllICqjRJ1lo4CEsAR5NBb/Bt2lr6Q2BOXZ0wo6kqtsOXVeCpa/FUtA+XN9jqzt8s1bLB6jfaTLSdGa6z+TL09OrVu7bZDD23at2ZH9S/ePv6jKNPip47eFqG96+nMVX+oazX/XQIoFEoEMBARjIPMRzbTXFg4ChUmM8gAEzH+KR6OKl/6UsOSZ/PWJ1ij88d/ucO4bGvdPc8XbUxsL2gYaWkfanQONbtOGT0jRveowTWmt/jLWlzamt6sKnNx23hsgePtfPfmA6aX9+qGJ3gIAAi4+oBR0CvzfwoVwcCC6iQBCwEV7SMxmfZ0XV9GVV9pqz9P70k/2nuo4njSkWMHihtjDlfvKTWlNQ6+V3libXz19zcd/O5vD9/7YuHyl+of+F3hA5EFt69J1/wsY+kTuau3apv85wQCCkhyEJxxOXxw5mWPcC4sGIUyoxyAzEAJJejxX3w6pmzlm3/dmGz51U79lnT7C8m9P/19+eY0a7Z+PK/SmXvMllbZtTu34d2DtXu0LRmVjrx6X0HDSEqZI/K9j2JybHtKBvYf7bf+7aIMUDqrWqMSQlQlQQhTY5FlQFBkcDBZAphIEQR0Jkd+nTO72vph68n8xn5tvb2sbTD/mCtb1xdf3PtkdO7SJxOW/Dz5jtUZd0RkLVqdplmRqHnwA80jiZqH37r10fhbl8VE/rHu1NmADIFDIIwyCjAIwRCgAEShX+9Q9K/GDMCVaSgBLn4JfMn45GVgR+HQhlTTn6rcWqPvL1WWfVXOd3I7M+oGiw3+pNK+fSWWxEJzYoHt/ULnn7X27SntkbG1cTnWXXnubSntKWXeJtt5CQCCwAQ4JJmQ/y51gMsMDCIgQ+C4DMwywhmHDDbFPu/zT1WafPkNtuJWd3Gbp9DgKWjwljT6cppPP7u9/O5H4jT3xWp+EHfL/btue3Cn5v7XF/0k+a7HDi1emfrtxxL2ljhnAUopWIBjmqq1mgEgMplSyPzYIsyFhSukAL4qXebjMxPnz00Nj33e2jta0nAyPqcrMsn4TvGQ9iNvWnFPcn5TaZOrsnN4V05b1O6aLSnt2w4YY7Nbs3Rd1sExQSHhFvO1C0AKfDE123/y40bTCb3Rbejw2F3+M5+euzCrjH02m6Kt35/XuzVOv3JD5vJnslesP7JuY27UayU5RebhM5Ph+TzC58WE5FqxwBT+L9TFHwZKOaFAkGLsn5PG/rHD9bYUnTm3qrvK4Kptc7lH/nX2MtrdZzMqzOkV1oIGr3Xk0hdCeP+GEpnIynWcegZOgRDFtIjJICZneVBUz1cQkER1J4uwIGcXA9PTXAwCIUAAFHAKxjnndF4s1a4ZNwuFV39HCiKRIKAACmGKSHFJoJ/NyP+4cOnijHh+YnJ6WuQcFJgKkRDHLAmXSiKrooUB7HpijjnFlZgNmUO56iYnQV0lAAEUgDNOgoAg8VkKgUOgEKiqW4Ab2ZCYEwtG4f/F5F19VQ09wAGZqGbtisg5gwSJgwAMjIHIICEgCDYDBMElUDm8OcUVDoVchwLkjFGJQlIgSUzgIOBgEqUQKASu9js5mGoxx654zbGw+QhjhEPhN/QydA7cdBQSfkV9SEo4MoEAHCIXwxQSAkkIU4jANxTejIVUpqoWVxQqK0CAY4pCBCQgIHFFgVpIAwokfFNI8R/5Vc7y1x5ajQAAAABJRU5ErkJggg==


Im thinking about the cupcake one (b/c i nicknamed baby cupcake in the beginning) and the donut one? 2 for 35$ isnt bad right? otherwise they'd be $20 each! help!


ETA: didn't realize the pics didnt post! here they are though

https://i913.photobucket.com/albums/ac338/ashyy_bby/bearsss.jpg


----------



## DaisyBee

Awww they are so cute! I LOVE the cupcake one!


----------



## ayclobes

yes i know! i think i'll get 2..ahhh! lol


----------



## MrsCD

The cupcake one is nice, and defo get 2 more worth it


----------



## Lily_Hope

Now in the TWW!! BD on CD 13, 14, 15, 16! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## mirage25

Fingers crossed 4 u Lily_Hope!!


----------



## MrsCD

Sorry to sound dumb what is TWW??


----------



## Lucy529

mrscd its the abreviation for two week wait (TWW) am learning too lol


----------



## Twinkle_star

good luck lil_hope

AF hasn't come - it was due two days ago at dpo13. Have been having spotting for the last three days and really nervous to test.


----------



## ayclobes

*I tested today..granted its only about 10dpo, i used a FRER and walgreens brand hpt's..BFN on the FRER, but it was faint on the walgreens one. It's still early, so i have a couple days. Af isn't due til the 27th or 28th..at the latest the 30th. So we shall see...dh said "even if we're not pregnant this cycle, we still have the next cycle..ect and it'll give us more time to pay off debt bills."*


----------



## DaisyBee

Good luck girls!!! Fx for you ayclobes. When are you going to test again?


----------



## Lucy529

ayclobes fx for you hun hope that faint line gets darker good that was really sweet of your hubby you dont need extra prerssure on you gl keep us posted


----------



## Lily_Hope

Twinkle_star said:


> good luck lil_hope
> 
> AF hasn't come - it was due two days ago at dpo13. Have been having spotting for the last three days and really nervous to test.

Thanks Twinkle star! When are you going to test? Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Lily_Hope

ayclobes said:


> *I tested today..granted its only about 10dpo, i used a FRER and walgreens brand hpt's..BFN on the FRER, but it was faint on the walgreens one. It's still early, so i have a couple days. Af isn't due til the 27th or 28th..at the latest the 30th. So we shall see...dh said "even if we're not pregnant this cycle, we still have the next cycle..ect and it'll give us more time to pay off debt bills."*

Good luck ayclobes!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Twinkle_star

Thanks Lily_hope, I managed to get the courage to tested today and got a :bfp:. Woohoo...now to find a way to tell my dh :D

Good luck ayclobes. :dust:


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats twinkle star!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## futurephotos

Great news Twinkle!


----------



## mirage25

WHOA!!! Congrats Twinkle!!


----------



## Lucy529

YAY!! twinkle seem as this thread is starting to get lucky


----------



## Lily_Hope

Twinkle_star said:


> Thanks Lily_hope, I managed to get the courage to tested today and got a :bfp:. Woohoo...now to find a way to tell my dh :D
> 
> Good luck ayclobes. :dust:

WOW!!! Congratulations Twinkle star!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Twinkle_star

thanks Ladies. I broke the news to DH and he went silent, but then he came around and was over the moon. Totally not what I expected so a double win. :happydance:

Just hoping and praying now that this is a sticky bean!!!


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20718;46/st/20120930/dt/13/k/3336/preg.png


----------



## MrsCD

AAAAWWWWWW CONGRATS TWINKLE!!!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!

Afm: Iv been feeling really sickly and off food for the last week and a half, plus some other symptoms. I keep thinking maybe Im pregnant but dont want to get my hopes up and its just my AF finally showing up. So tempted to test but dont want to upset myself when it comes up negative. I also had read on the internet as well that woman who suffer with PCOS, if they do fall naturally the cysts can affect a pregnancy result?? I dont know how true that is so trying to push all these symptoms to the bk of my mind :/


----------



## Twinkle_star

Lucy529 said:


> YAY!! twinkle seem as this thread is starting to get lucky

Hi Lucy529, I have to agree. :D


----------



## Twinkle_star

MrsCD said:


> AAAAWWWWWW CONGRATS TWINKLE!!!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!
> 
> Afm: Iv been feeling really sickly and off food for the last week and a half, plus some other symptoms. I keep thinking maybe Im pregnant but dont want to get my hopes up and its just my AF finally showing up. So tempted to test but dont want to upset myself when it comes up negative. I also had read on the internet as well that woman who suffer with PCOS, if they do fall naturally the cysts can affect a pregnancy result?? I dont know how true that is so trying to push all these symptoms to the bk of my mind :/

Good luck MrsCD, :hugs: I am sure you will be fine and you will get your 2012 baby. Stay positive and test when you feel ready! :hugs:


----------



## MrsCD

Heya ladies how are you all getting on? 
Ayclobes did you get those teddybears? 

Afm: I still havent had any sign of AF arriving just yet? But still havent tested. I can tell something is going on with my body though as I feel really stressed and emotional. Even cried at the DH earlier because he couldnt make up his mind about what he wanted to eat. Probably body playing tricks on me :/


----------



## ayclobes

No, i didnt get them..yet. I have to wait and dh told me to just get 1 :(

Pretty sure i had a chemical, i have been getting faint + tests since the 25th..and i started bleeding/af yesterday :(


----------



## DaisyBee

:hugs: ayclobes


----------



## Lily_Hope

ayclobes said:


> No, i didnt get them..yet. I have to wait and dh told me to just get 1 :(
> 
> Pretty sure i had a chemical, i have been getting faint + tests since the 25th..and i started bleeding/af yesterday :(

Sorry to hear that Acyclobes :hugs:


----------



## MrsCD

Keep nagging ayclobes its what we do best to get our own way :) Fingers crossed for you :) 

Afm: Af turned up yday so not pregnant glad I didnt waste money buying tests. Hopefully next month I get to start the clomifene.


----------



## Lily_Hope

MrsCD said:


> Keep nagging ayclobes its what we do best to get our own way :) Fingers crossed for you :)
> 
> Afm: Af turned up yday so not pregnant glad I didnt waste money buying tests. Hopefully next month I get to start the clomifene.

Sorry the witch turned up MrsCD :hugs: Fingers crossed for next month. 

I'm expecting AF on Tuesday.


----------



## ayclobes

I forgot how painful my af's usually are--they're not like excruciating pain or anything..but i was not ready for the cramping to pick up...so glad im off work today. I was really considering calling my midwife to ask about the clomid and use it either this cycle or the next..i kinda wanna get the ball rolling..but i have a feeling its too late b/c i'd have to go in to the office 1-2x a week..and right now i have like no $$$. I have no idea how i'll get to school! I could car pool tuesday to get to my clinical class, but then i'd be missing my lab class..hmmm


----------



## MrsCD

That is a bit tricky ayclobes. Maybe wait till your next cycle when you have a bit more money? My cramps are hurting to just get some meds down ya youl cope better then :)


----------



## MrsCD

Heya how are all the pregnant ladies and us ttc ladies getting on? :)


----------



## ayclobes

hey ladies, sorry i've been a bit mia, been catching up on homework, working quite a bit and trying not to think about ttc. I've been keeping myself busy so i wont have time to bd just to make a baby lol. I've been back at my diet and am down 15lbs since january..so this is good!


----------



## MrsCD

Well done ayclobes that's really good :) Iv lost 7 lbs over the last 2 1/2 weeks, not dieting just changed the way my family eats. Been eating alot more fruit and veg and more filling meals and have cut out so much chocolate round the house. So I may not be conceiving any time soon but at least Im losing weight to boost my confidence :)


----------



## mirage25

Weight loss is always great!! I lost 15lbs before getting pg so I'm happy about that!

How's everyone doing?anyone in the 2ww?

Afm I'm just praying these next few wks fly by. I'm doing pretty good at staying positve but I do have my days where I just worry myself and DH to death!lol.


----------



## Brookegarrett

LADIES!!!! I have been gone for soooo long.. Did some soul searching and now am doin my first round of clomid.. FX!! I needed time off to heal and do some soul searching.. And I am so ready to try again so here I go.. How r u all!!??


----------



## ayclobes

I called my midwife b/c im concerned about my luteal phase..and talked about the clomid again..and she suggested i make an appt with the RE, so my appt is 2/23! I'm hoping he'll have some insight on what we can try, since i've been on clomid before and i didnt have any luck except a couple chemicals.

and idk if im in the 2ww yet..but according to ff im 2dpo..but we'll see.


----------



## MrsCD

Got consultant on weds eeekkkk hopefully hubbys little men are healthy and good swimmers and they get me started on this clomid fx


----------



## MrsCD

Heya how is everyone? 

Had the consultant appt today hubbys swimmers are healthy and normal!!! Thank god!! Now just to see my gp next week then at the end of this month start on my clomid cant wait fx march is my month :)


----------



## ayclobes

I'm 11dpo, and i've been having constant dreams about getting my bfp for the past few days..one dream i took a digi and it said "little bit pregnant" hmmm. i had these dreams in oct, and sure enough i was pregnant! we will see..af is due 2/19-2/23


----------



## MrsCD

Fingers crossed for you ayclobes :)


----------



## Lily_Hope

Mrs CD - great news about hubby! Fingers crossed that March is your month!
Acyclobes- have you tested yet?
Brooke - welcome back!!!


----------



## futurephotos

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone and see what's been going on.

Brooke!! Welcome back! :)


----------



## MrsCD

Lily_Hope - Thank you and how are you? 

Future - 18 weeks already!! That has gone really quick!!

Ayclobes - Have you tested yet?


----------



## ayclobes

i did test and bfn...had a blood test 2/23 and negative. Currently 7 days late and i hate this! if im not pregnant, af should have been here..what the heck?!


----------



## MrsCD

Aw bless Ayclobes fx you get your bfp


----------



## Lily_Hope

:happydance: Hi girls!!! I finally got my BFP!!! I am so over the moon!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsCD

OMG Congratulations Lily_Hope!! How far gone are you? :)


----------



## Lily_Hope

Thanks Mrs CD! I tested the day after my period was due - so just past 4 weeks! I had a blood test on Thur & heading back for another one today. I really really hope & pray so much that this will be a healthy pregnancy! 3rd time lucky I'm hoping.

How are you going?


----------



## MrsCD

Thats brilliant! I hope so to, everyone seems to be having a good time with their pregnancies fx you do to. Hopefully todays results will reassure you. 

The docs thinks one of my tubes may be blocked up as I my af comes every 2 months so now im waiting for another af then iv gotta go get my tubes tested and if it is clogged up they will flush it out and then hopefully my af will be regular again. The nurse told me I still have half a chance of concieveing so dont understand why the hospital wants me to take clomifene? They all confuse me telling me one thing and doing tests then another with more tests im starting to feel sod it I cant be bothered anymore and maybe just foster or adopt.


----------



## heavyheart

Hi i just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is doing :hugs::hugs:

big congrats to you lily_hope h&h 9months to you :thumbup:

Brooke so lovely to see you on here again, welcome back and best of luck i hope you get your bfp soon!! :hugs:

sending tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## MrsCD

Hiya heavyheart


----------



## MrsCD

<a href="https://lilypie.com/"><img src="https://lb4f.lilypie.com/tijZ.png" width="400" height="80" border="0" alt="Lilypie Fourth Birthday tickers" /></a>


----------



## Lily_Hope

MrsCD said:


> Thats brilliant! I hope so to, everyone seems to be having a good time with their pregnancies fx you do to. Hopefully todays results will reassure you.
> 
> The docs thinks one of my tubes may be blocked up as I my af comes every 2 months so now im waiting for another af then iv gotta go get my tubes tested and if it is clogged up they will flush it out and then hopefully my af will be regular again. The nurse told me I still have half a chance of concieveing so dont understand why the hospital wants me to take clomifene? They all confuse me telling me one thing and doing tests then another with more tests im starting to feel sod it I cant be bothered anymore and maybe just foster or adopt.

I got my blood test results back already and my HCG more than doubled so I just hope that it keeps rising nicely!

Try and stay strong MrsCD! I know its really hard sometimes. I haven't heard of anyone having a blocked tube before but it sounds like they can fix it easily. Its a good thing that they're doing lots of tests - hopefully they sort it out and your BFP is just around the corner. :hugs:


----------



## MrsCD

Thats really good lily_hope 3rd time lucky indeed hey. Now to just to get your scan and youl be fully reassured. 

Thank you lily_hope sometimes its just hard and you get fed up trying cause nothing is happening and you have all theses questions and noone can answer them so it just gets frustrating. Plus I want to beable to announce my BFP just feels like its ages away

Ayclobes how are you? did your AF show up in the end or are you still late?


----------



## mirage25

Hi ladies! How's every1!?


----------



## MrsCD

Heya mirage how is bump cooking? 

Lily_Hope - how is your little bean doing?

Ayclobes - Any news yet? 

Afm - Iv decided to give baby making a rest for a while as the DH and I are going through some issues that I defiantly dont want to bring another child into. Especially if it results in the DH and I parting in different ways. It was hard enough bringing up 1 child alone never mind 2 and dont want another child with an absent father. So as much as it hurts and how desperate I feel for another child. I'm going to wait.


----------



## Lily_Hope

MrsCD said:


> Heya mirage how is bump cooking?
> 
> Lily_Hope - how is your little bean doing?
> 
> Ayclobes - Any news yet?
> 
> Afm - Iv decided to give baby making a rest for a while as the DH and I are going through some issues that I defiantly dont want to bring another child into. Especially if it results in the DH and I parting in different ways. It was hard enough bringing up 1 child alone never mind 2 and dont want another child with an absent father. So as much as it hurts and how desperate I feel for another child. I'm going to wait.

Hi MrsCD
I'm so sorry to hear that you and DH are having some issues atm. :hugs: I really hope you're able to work through them together. 

My little sweetpea seems to be doing well so far. I've had 3 blood tests over the last 2 weeks and the Dr is very happy with my hcg levels. I have a scan on Saturday so I'm feeling a bit anxious but hoping if all is ok then I will be able to relax a little and just enjoy being pregnant.

Thinking of you during this tough time! Try and do something nice for yourself :flower:


----------



## DaisyBee

MrsCD- hope you are doing ok. Sounds like a lot going on right now for you. Big hugs! :hugs:

Lily... So glad your numbers are looking good! Good luck on Saturday!


----------



## MrsCD

Lily_Hope - I'm so glad things are going ok. The scan will hopefully calm any anxieties that you have. 

Thank you for the support but I dont think these issues will be able to be resolved as child protection is now having to be involved because of my dh being abusive towards me and my son. Just feel all over the place atm and the last thing on my mind is a baby. Im so happy for all of you and my fingers are crossed really tightly that you all have healthy happy pregnancies :)


----------



## heavyheart

MrsCD - iam so sorry to hear your having such a hard time right now, sounds like your being very sensible, although that wont stop it hurting. Sending huge hugs your way and i hope you find yourself in a better happier place soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Lily_Hope

Hi MrsCD

How are you going? Are things looking up at all? I've been thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## MrsCD

Heavyheart - It does still hurt seeing everyone with babies and I cant have one

Lily_Hope - Things are pretty much the same. Having counselling now though. The army are pretty good at helping out the wives. I think Im gonna go for us having a separation so I can sort my head out and sort my little boy out too. And it'll give the DH a chance to sort his issues out aswell. So hopefully it either will help things or I just go bk to my home town. Hows bump cooking?


----------



## MrsCD

How are you all? Youv all gone a bit quiet?


----------



## ayclobes

Hey ladies, sorry i've been mia, but i've been so busy! i just got a 2nd job and i'll find out when orientation starts, been filling out paper work to get our homestudy started b/c we possibly might be adopting my neice's baby (it depends if she gets him back..if not by august then he is ours!). Baby T is 7wks old! We havent really been thinking of ttc..so its been off the radar for us. But, i do wanna start temping next cycle..from cd1-cd whenecer next af shows. af is due 3/28-4/1


----------



## MrsCD

Heya ayclobes and Lily_Hope how are you both getting on? Also all you other ladies how are you all??


----------

